# حوادث



## چاكس (8 مارس 2013)

*

انهال طالب بالصف الثالث الاعدادى طعنا على زميله بنفس الفصل الدارسى بمطواة، مما أصابه بعدة جروح أثناء حضورهما لحصة درس خصوصى، وتبين أن سبب الخلاف بينهما هو عدم إجابة المتهم على عدة أسئلة، بينما تمكن الضحية من إجابتها، مما تسبب له فى إحراج بالغ. 

تلقى المقدم ناجى ربيع رئيس مبالحث قسم شرطة حلوان بلاغا يفيد بقيام طالب بالإعدادى بطعن زميله بمطواة بسبب مشاجرة بينهما، وفور انتقاله وقوة من القسسم تبين نشوب مشاداة كلامية بينهما عقب الانتهاء من حصة الدرس الخصوصى بسبب الإجابة على الأسئلة أثناء الحصة، وتطورت لمشاجرة تعدى فيها الطالبان على بعضهما بالسباب والشتائم، مما أثار حفيظة المتهم الذى أخرج سلاحه الأبيض مطواة وطعن زميله عدة طعنات وسط ذهول باقى زملائهما والمارة. 

تم نقل الطالب المصاب إلى مستشفى حلوان العام، وألقت المباحث القبض على الطالب المتهم، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة، وجار إرساله والمتهم إلى مباحث رعاية الأحداث. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (8 مارس 2013)

*



استقبلت قرية بضائع مطار القاهرة الدولى جثمان مصرى لقى مصرعه متأثراً بإصابته بطلق نارى من سلاح الشرطة السعودية أثناء طرد العاملين من المصريين وجنسيات أخرى خارج سوق الأعلاف بوادى الدواسر قادما من الرياض. 

وصل جثمان المصري محمد رمضان محمد علي طائرة الخطوط المصرية ،وأكد ابن خاله أنه دخل منطقة وادي الدواسر المحظور التواجد فيها . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (8 مارس 2013)

*قام العشرات من أهالى منطقة العمرانية، عصر اليوم، بقطع طريق شارع الهرم الرئيسى، احتجاجًا على قتل شقيقتهم التى كانت عائدة إلى منزلها، وقام مجموعة من الأشخاص بإطلاق النيران احتفالا بالعرس فاصابتها إحدى الرصاصات ولقيت مصرعها في الحال وتمكن الجناة من الهرب . 

تم نقل الضحية إلى مستشفى التطبيقين فى محاولة لإسعافها وعندما تأكد أقاربها من وفاتها قاموا بقطع الطريق. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (8 مارس 2013)

*انهال مجموعة من الباعة الجائلين على سائق قطار بالوجه القبلى بالضرب والسب وطعنوه بمطواة وتركوه بين الحياة والموت بعد رفضه الاستجابة لمطلبهم بالوقوف بالقرب من محطة العياط . 

وقال مسئول بهيئة السكة الحديد أنه أثناء قيادة السائق هانى سمير لقطار رقم 972 المتجه من القاهرة إلى سوهاج قام مجموعة من الباعة الجائلين بالتوجه إليه وطلبوا منه إيقاف القطار فجأة لنزولهم قرب مدينة العياط، وعندما رفض السائق طلبهم انهالوا عليه بالضرب، وطعنه أحدهم بمطواة ،وقاد السائق القطار حتى محطة الواسطى، ثم تم نقله إلى المستشفى العام واستبداله بسائق آخر للقيام بمواصلة الرحلة . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (8 مارس 2013)

*شهد طريق القطامية السويس الصحراوى حادثا مساء اليوم، حيث انقلبت سيارة نقل، مما أدى إلى إصابة 2 ومصرع آخرين وتم نقلهم إلى مشرحة مستشفى السويس العام . 

تلقى اللواء طارق نصار مدير أمن السويس إخطارا من مباحث قطاع الأمن بالعين السخنة بانقلاب سيارة نقل "561" بطريق القطامية – السويس، مما أدى إلى مصرع 2 وإصابة 2 فى حالة حرجة، وتم إرسال سيارات إسعاف ونقلهم إلى القاهرة لسوء حالتهما، وتم الانتقال والمعاينة، وتبين أنه لا توجد شبهة جنائية بالحادث. 

تمت إزالة مخلفات الحادث من الطريق، وجار تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإخطار النيابة العامة التى تولت التحقيقات. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (8 مارس 2013)

*تعرض اللواء حسام خليفة مساعد مدير أمن الغربية للشئون المالية والإدارية، للإصابة مساء اليوم الجمعة بكسر ساقه اليسرى، خلال الاشتباكات والمواجهات الدائرة حاليا بمحيط قسم ثان بمدينة المحلة الكبرى. 

واضطر العميد خالد شلبي مفتش الأمن العام بالغربية، للهرب من وسط المتظاهرين على دراجة بخارية، بعد أن كشفوا هويته، وحاولوا محاصرته والتعدي عليه. 

ومازالت الأحداث مشتعلة بمدينة المحلة بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين، المطالبين برحيل وزير الداخلية وإسقاط نظام الرئيس محمد مرسي في محيط قسم ثان وميدان الشون. 

نقلا عن الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (8 مارس 2013)

*بالفيديو +18 .. شبيحة نظام الاسد ينتفون لحية مشايخ سورية بايديهم*

[YOUTUBE]YATP9igYW1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مارس 2013)

اصبحنا نعيش فى مجتمع دموى
ابسط شىء فيه القتل
انه مجتمع جاهلى
شىء محزن ان نعيش هذه الايام


----------



## Strident (9 مارس 2013)

قصدك جرائم مش حوادث


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*ملثمون يقتحمون محل "مؤمن" بـ"باب اللوق" ويحطمونه بالكامل*

*







اقتحم عدد من الملثمين أحد محال الوجبات السريعة بشارع باب اللوق بوسط البلد "مؤمن" وحطموا المطعم بالكامل وفروا هاربين. 

ومن جهة أخرى، سادت حالة من الهدوء داخل ميدان التحرير، فيما أغلقت اللجان الشعبية المكلفة بتأمين الميدان جميع مداخله ومخارجه. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*تعرضت خزينة اتحاد الكرة ظهر اليوم، السبت، لسرقة الأموال الخاصة بالبث الفضائى بعدما اقتحمت مجموعة من شباب رابطة ألتراس أهلاوى مقر الجبلاية اعتراضا على براءة قيادات بورسعيد الأمنية في مذبحة استاد بورسعيد. 

كما تعرضت ماكينة الصراف الآلى أمام مقر الجبلاية للتحطيم وسرقة محتوياتها. 

وكان شباب الألتراس أشعلوا النيران في مقر الاتحاد ونادى الشرطة الاجتماعى. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*مدير مدرسة يحاول اغتصاب طالبة فى الحمام*

[YOUTUBE]A8rMLsBAvtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*كشفت مباحث السيده زينب كذب البلاغ الذي تقدم به اب ادعي اختطاف نجلته وصديقتها وتبين انه وضعهما في دور رعايه تمهيداً لبيعهما لراغبي التبني حيث تبلغ لمباحث قسم شرطة السيدة زينب من المواطن جمعه . ع . ح - سن 38 - بغياب نجلته تيسير (خمس سنوات) حال تواجدهما أمام مسجد السيدة زينب دائرة القسم ، ولم يتهم أو يشتبه فى أحد بإرتكاب الواقعه .

 على الفور تم تشكيل فريق بحث لكشف غموض الواقعة توصلت جهوده إلى أن المبلغ يستغل نجلته فى أعمال التسول بالمنطقة المحيطه بالمسجد ، كما أضافت التحريات أن هناك طفله أخرى كانت صحبتهما تدعى/فاطمة - وقت إختفاء المتغيبة .

 باستكمال الفحص وبإستدعاء والدة الطفله الثانية المدعوة/أمال . ع . س - سن 43 - بائعة شاى بذات المكان - ومقيمة بمحافظة الجيزة ... أفادت بإختفاء نجلتها منذ أكثر من ثلاث أيام ، ولم تقم بتحرير محضر بالواقعه . 

 وبتكثيف التحريات أمكن التوصل إلى قيام المبلغ بإيداع الطفلتين بإحدى دور الرعايه الكائنة بدائرة القسم كى تقوم الجمعية بتسليمهم لإحدى الأسر الراغبه فى تبنى الأطفال حتى يستفيد من العائد المادى نظير ذلك .. وبمواجهته أيد ما أسفرت عنه التحريات 

 تم العثور على الطفلتين داخل المؤسسة .

 تم إتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال الواقعة ، والعرض على النيابة التى باشرت التحقيق

البشاير
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

إيه آلبشآعة إللى بنعيشهآ دى ..!
يآ ربى آلعآلم محتآج لمستكـ وتحننكـ بجد 

 

*..*
 ​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 مارس 2013)

*هذه   يا  أحبائي  صورة   البشرية الأن  بعد أن فقدت  جمال  الشركة مع الطبيعة الالهية . هذه صورة بشر   لهم  صورة التقوى   لكنهم ((ينكرون - ينكرون -ومصممون أن ينكروا   ويستنكروا فعلا)) ويماطلوا فى الاعتراف ب قوتها 
أما سر التقوى   فعظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد  - فسيظل امثال هؤلاء  عائشون بيننا  - وفى الحقيقة ضمائرهم تصرخ محتاجة ان ترى يسوع  .​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مارس 2013)

إيه. الأخبار السوده دى.. كله بقى كدا..


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*التحقيق في إختطاف رضيعة من داخل دار أيتام بأكتوبر*

*تباشر نيابة أكتوبر أول، برئاسة المستشار "عمرو مخلوف"، تحقيقات موسعة حول اختطاف ربة منزل لطفلة لا يتعدى عمرها شهرين، من داخل إحدى دور الأيتام بمدينة أكتوبر، حيث أمرت النيابة بسرعة إجراء تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة، لضبط المتهمة وإعادة الطفلة، كما قررت استدعاء مسئولي الدار لسؤالهم حول الواقعة. 

وكشفت التحقيقات المبدئية، أن إحدى دور الأيتام أبلغت بقيام سيدة، بالتسلل إلى الدار بحجة زيارة الأطفال الأيتام، وتقديم المساعدات لهم، إلا أنهم اكتشفوا بعدها اختفاء طفلة، وأن السيدة غادرت الدار بعدما اختطفت طفلة مولودة منذ 52 يوم، فأسرعوا بإبلاغ الشرطة. 

وبإخطار اللواء "عبد الموجود لطفي" -مساعد وزير الداخلية لأمن الجيزة- انتقل على الفور العميد "حسام فوزي" -مفتش مباحث قطاع أكتوبر- وحرر محضرًا بالواقعة، وأمر اللواء "محمود فاروق" -مدير المباحث الجنائية- بتشكيل فريق بحث لضبط المتهمة، وإعادة الطفلة المختطفة. 





المصدر الدستور*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*مصرع 3 بينهم طفل "انفجرت رأسه" في اشتباكات "قصر النيل".. والمتظاهرون يدفنون "مخه" وسط الميدان*

*اسفرت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين فى محيط كوبرى قصر النيل عن سقوط 3 قتلى بينهم طفل نتيجة لاطلاق قوات الامن لطلقات الخرطوش الامر الذى اصاب الطفل فى راسة مما ادى الى خروخ "مخ" الطفل عن راسة وتوفى فى الحال . 

كما أخذ العشرات "مخ" الطفل لكى يدفن فى ميدان التحرير وتم نقله الطفل والقتيلين بسيارة الاسعاف الى احدى المستشفيات . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*احتراق فندق سميراميس*

*حاصر العشرات من المجهولين فندق سميراميس فى محيط كوبرى قصر النيل وقاموا بتكسير واجهه الفندق كما قام البعض بالقاء الحجارة وزجاج المولوتوف . 

والجدير بالذكر زادت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين فى محيط كوبرى قصر النيل واسفرت الاشتباكات عن سقوط 3 قتلى بينهم طفل حتى الان . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد




*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*حريق بمدرسة قصر الدباورة بميدان سيمون بوليفار*

*شب حريق محدود بمدرسة قصر الدوبارة بميدان سيمون بوليفار بمنطقة وسط القاهرة، منذ قليل، وتمت السيطرة على الحريق دون حدوث أي إصابات أي خسائر في الأرواح. 

يشار إلى أن شارع كورنيش النيل يشهد حاليا اشتباكات بالقرب من ميدان سيمون بوليفار بين المتظاهرين وقوات الامن حيث يقوم المتظاهرون برشق قوات الامن بالحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف، بينما تقوم قوات الأمن بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع لمحاولة إبعادهم عن منطقة السفارات وإعادتهم إلى ميدان التحرير. 





المصدر التحرير*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*حريق مطعم مؤمن باب اللوق*

*تمكن العاملون بمحل مؤمن فرع باب اللوق من السيطرة على حريق بسيط نشب بالمحل، وإخماده عقب قيام مجهولين بإلقاء قنابل المولوتوف على المحل. 

وذكر العاملون ان أكثر من 30 شخصا حضروا إلى مقر عملهم، وألقوا قنابل المولوتوف على واجهة المحل، مما أدى لتهشم الزجاج اشتعال حريق بسيط فى لافتة المحل، ثم قام المتهمون بإيقاع الدراجات البخارية الخاصة بالدليفرى محاولين إشعال النار فيها إلا انه تم إبعادهم. 
تم السيطرة على الموقف وجارى تحرير محضر بالواقعة.*

[YOUTUBE]nZjFNYkptok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*متظاهرون يشعلون النار في مولد كهرباء خلف فندق سميراميس ومدرعتان تتصديان لهم*

*في تصعيد للمواجهات مع أفراد الشرطة أشعل المتظاهرون النار في مولد كهرباء خلف فندق سميراميس، وتواجدت سيارتان مدرعتان تابعتان للشرطة للتصدي للمتظاهرين. 

وكثف رجال الأمن إطلاق قنابل الغاز علي المتظاهرين لمحاولة تفريقهم، بينما قام المتظاهرون بالطرق علي أعمدة الإنارة لإحداث ضجيج هائل، وتوجهت المدرعتان إلي ميدان التحرير لإبعاد المتظاهرين إلي محيط المنطقة. 

نقلا عن الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*إحباط محاولة للتنقيب عن الآثار بمسكن مهجور بالأقصر*

*تمكنت شرطة السياحة والآثار بالأقصر, من إحباط محاولة للتنقيب عن الآثار بأحد المساكن المهجورة بقرية العوامية بالمحافظة. 

وكان اللواء عبد الرحيم حسان - مدير الأمن - قد تلقي إخطارًا من العميد حسني محمد حسين مفتش مباحث شرطة السياحة والآثار بمنطقة الجنوب يفيد بقيام مجموعة من الأشخاص بالحفر داخل مسكن مهجور بغرض التنقيب عن الآثار. 

حيث حضر ثلاثة اشخاص اليوم السبت, هم من ورثة عبد السيميع السيد الكائن بشارع طحانة اسحاق بجوار مدرسة الصنايع بندر الاقصر، حيث ابلغ عنهم محمد علي فهمي عبد العال مهندس ومقيم ببندر الاقصر, وأنه في حالة توجهه إلى المسكن المهجور برفقة باقي الورثة, اكتشفوا تغيير القفل الخاص بباب المنزل, وحال دخولهم إلي باب المسكن اكتشوفوا وجود حفرة كبيرة, وكمية من الاتربة بالغرفة المجاورة . 

واضافوا ان ذلك الحفر بغرض التنقيب عن الآثار ولم يتهموا أحدا بارتكاب الواقعة. 




المصدر البديل*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*العثور على جثتين لطفل 8 سنوات وشاب بالعقد الثالث من عمره بمسجد عمر مكرم.. والإسعاف ترفض نقلهما*

*عثر المتظاهرون علي جثتين لطفل عمره 8 سنوات، وشاب في العقد الثالث من عمره، مصابين بطلقات خرطوش في الاشتباكات الدائرة بشارع الكورنيش، في القاعة الخلفية لمسجد عمر مكرم. 

وعندما وصلت سيارة الإسعاف رفضت نقلهما، وتركتهما داخل قاعة مسجد عمر مكرم، لأنهما متوفيان، وعثر المتظاهرون على البطاقة الشخصية لأحد المتوفيين حيث تبين أنه يدعى خالد مصطفى أحمد "عامل" مقيم بشارع الجبانة البحري بمركز الفشن بمحافظة بني سويف. 

نقلا عن الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*هيروين وحشيش بحوزة عاطل ومسجل بالبحيرة*








*تمكنت مباحث مكافحة المخدرات بالبحيرة، اليوم السبت، من ضبط "طه. خ" (25 سنة - عاطل)، ومقيم بقرية الميزانة، بمركز كفر الدوار، وبحوزته 16 لفافة من مخدر الهيروين ومبلغ مالى (75 جنيها) وهاتف محمول.
فيما تم ضبط "عمرو. ع" (32 سنة - مسجل خطر)، وبحوزته 4 قطع لمخدر الحشيش، ومبلغ مالى قدره 160 جنيها، وهاتف محمول، وجارٍ عرض المتهمين على النيابة لاستكمال باقى التحقيقات.*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*أحبطت السلطات الجمركية بمطار القاهرة الدولى، محاولة راكبة إيطالية مقيمة بمصر، وتمتلك أحد المطاعم بشرم الشيخ، تهريب مشغولات ذهبية وساعات من ماركات عالمية مرصعة بالماس، بعد أن لجأت لحيلة جديدة، بوضع المضبوطات داخل الحقيبة المخصصة للكلب. 

وأثناء المتابعة الجمركية لركاب الطائرة المصرية القادمة من روما، اشتبه رجال الجمارك فى راكبة إيطالية مقيمة بالبلاد لامتلاكها أحد المطاعم بشرم الشيخ، بعد أن جذب انتباهم حمل السيدة للكلب فى يدها وبفتح حقائبها لم يعثروا على أى أشياء ذات قيمة جمركية، وبفتح الحقيبة الخاصة بالكلب عثروا على مجموعة من الساعات من ماركات عالمية مختلفة مرصعة بالماس، ومشغولات وكوليهات ذهبية، قدرت القيمة المبدئية للمضبوطات بمليون جنية. 

أمر أحمد حسن رئيس الإدارة الجمركية لجمارك المطار بتحرير محضر للراكبة وتشكيل لجنة جمركية لتقدير الرسوم والغرامات المالية بعد العرض على لجنة الموازين لتقدير القيمة المالية للمضبوطات. 




المصدر الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*تمكنت الاجهزة الامنية بالمنيا، من ضبط عاطلين بحوزتهما كمية من نبات البانجو المخدر بقصد الاتجار، تم تحريز المضبوطات، وتحرر محضرين بالواقعتين، وباشرت النيابة التحقيق . 

تلقى اللواء احمد سليمان مدير امن المنيا، إخطاراً من العميد احمد رستم مأمور قسم شرطة المنيا، بضيط رجب . ص . ع 26 سنة عاطل، بحوزته 14 لفافة من مخدر البانجو، و110 جنيهات، تحرر محضر بالواقعة برقم 2297 إدارى القسم. 

كما تم ضبط محمد . ن . ع 23 سنة عاطل، والسابق إتهامة فى 10 قضايا بحوزتة 6 لفافات من مخدر البانجو، بقصد الاتجار ومبلغ 450 جنيها، تحرر محضر بالواقعة برقم 1973 إدارى القسم، وتولت النيابة التحقيق.\ 



المصدر صدي البلد*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*تمكنت دورية أمنية تابعة لمركز شرطة فرشوط من ضبط عاملين بحوزتهما 10 آلاف قرص مخدر، أثناء محاولتهم الهروب بالمضبوطات بطريق قنا الصحراوى الغربى أمام مركز فرشوط . 

وتلقى اللواء صلاح مزيد مدير أمن قنا إخطارا من عادل مخيمر مأمور مركز فرشوط يفيد بضبط عاملين بحوزتهما 10 آلاف قرص مخدر "ترامادول و ترامال وXTC" ومبلغ 7 آلاف جنيه. 

واشتبه النقيب مصطفى محمد حملي فى السيارة رقم 765 ملاكي قنا وبمحاولة استيقافها رفض قائد السيارة وبدأت مطاردة بينهم استمرت لأكثر من ربع ساعة، تم بعدها استيقاف السيارة وبتفتيشها عثر على الكميات المضبوطة . 

وبمواجهة المتهمين أقرا بامتلاكهم الكمية وأنهم فى طريقهم لترويج الأقراص على عملائهم بمراكز محافظة قنا، فتحرر محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة لتتولى التحقيق . 



المصدر صدي البلد*


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*عثرت الاجهزة الامنية بالمنيا ، على سيارة نصف نقل تابعة لاحدى شركات نقل الطرود بمدينة بنى مزار ، ومبلغ بسرقتها فى المحضر رقم 629 لسنة 2013 إدارى مركز الفتح باسيوط . 

تلقى اللواء احمد سليمان مدير امن المنيا ، إخطاراً من مأمور مركز شرطة بنى مزار ، بانه اثناء تفقد الحالة الامنية عثر النقيب احمد لبيب ، على سيارة ماركة إيسوزو بيضاء اللون ذات صندوق مغلق ، وتحمل لوحات معدنية رقم 349 ر – ف – ب ، وعثر بداخلها على رخصة تسيير ، تفيد أنها ملك شركة رابيدو لنقل الطرود . 

وبالكشف عن السيارة تبين إنها مبلغ بسرقتها فى المحضر رقم 629 لسنة 2013 إدارى مركز الفتح باسيوط ، عن بلاغ علاء محمد السمان ، تحرر محضر بالواقعة برقم 2083 إدارى المركز ، وتولت النيابة التحقيق . 



المصدر صدي البلد*


----------



## V mary (9 مارس 2013)

*والله مجهود عظيم يا جاكس 
شكرًا ليك 
بس عارف الموضوع دة بيديني امل في بكرة رهيب رهيب 

هههههههه​*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

V mary قال:


> *والله مجهود عظيم يا جاكس
> شكرًا ليك
> بس عارف الموضوع دة بيديني امل في بكرة رهيب رهيب
> 
> هههههههه​*



^_^ امل فى بكرة 
انا الموضوع ده بيقولى بلاش تعيش لحد بكرا ..
ميرسي على التقييم


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*أطلق مجهولون بحوزتهم أسلحة آلية النار على أفراد وقوة كمين طريق القاهرة – السويس الصحراوى، وتمكنوا من الهرب فى سيارتين كانوا يستقلونهما، دون وجود أية إصابات وبادلتهم القوات إطلاق الرصاص وطاردتهم إلا أنهم تمكنوا من الفرار والهرب. 

ويكثف رجال المباحث جهودهم لمطاردة السيارتين، حيث تم إبلاغ جميع الخدمات الأمنية بأوصاف السيارتين عقب تمكنهم من الهروب وسط المناطق الجبلية، بعدما فرت إحداهما فى اتجاه السويس والأخرى فى اتجاه الدائرى. 






نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*مدرس بالغربية يأمر الطلاب بالانضمام للإخوان ويعتدي بالضرب على طالب رفض حديثه فى السياسه*

*ONA 

شهدت مدرسة كفر سالم النحال التابعة للإدارة التعليمية بمركز السنطة قيام مدرس بالمدرسة بتوجيه الطلاب للانضمام إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لكونها هي الجماعة التي تحكم مصر الأن وعليهم الإنضمام لها. 

اعترض الطالب وليد عبد اللطيف أحمد مسعود الطالب بالصف الأول الثانوي التجاري على قيام المدرس يدعى سامح صبحي جاد الله المدرس بالمدرسة وطلب منه عدم الحديث عن السياسة داخل الفصل مما دفع المدرس إلى توجيه 4 لكمات بالوجه للطالب أمام زملائه وأصاب الطالب بكدمات في الوجه. 

توجه الطالب ووالده لتحرير محضر بالواقعة تحت رقم 9 أحوال نقطة شرطة شبرا قاص وقيام ولي أمر الطالب بتقديم مذكرة لجمال مرعي مدير عام الإدارة التعليمية ضد المدرس للمطالبة بنقله والتحقيق معه بالواقعة وعدم بقائه في المدرسة.*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*فيديو.. لحظة قتل و سحل أحد المتظاهرين بمحيط كورنيش النيل*

[YOUTUBE]B0UmbKtcZTU[/YOUTUBE]

*لحظة قتل وسحل أحد المتظاهرين يوم 9 مارس 2013*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*مسلحون يقتحمون محطة بنزين بالمعصرة ويطلقون الرصاص على أحد عمال حاول التصدي لهم*

*اقتحم مسلحون مجهولون محطة بنزين بمنطقة المعصرة وأطلقوا الرصاص على العامل المسئول عن الخزينة وسرقوا مبلغ 35 ألف جنيه، وقطعوا كابل المحطة المسئول عن تغذية التنكات بالكهرباء، وعندما حاول أحد العمال التصدى لهم أطلقوا عليه الرصاص. 

كشفت التحقيقات التى باشرها شريف مختار، رئيس نيابة حلوان، وأشرف عليها المستشار طاهر أبوزيد، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب القاهرة، أن المتهمين وعددهم 6 أشخاص كانوا مسلحين بالأسلحة النارية والرشاشات وتكثف المباحث جهودها لضبط المتهمين. 



نقلا عن الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*صعــــايدة تتعدى على قطعة أرض بعين شمس للبحث عن آثار*

*أكدت مصادرنا بسماع صوت للأعيرة النارية منذ دقائق بين صعايدة و 3 مسجلين خطر بجوار مدرسة "منار مودرن " شارع فهمي غالي تقاطع مع محمد عسكر _عين شمس الشرقية القاهرة 
وتبدأ القصة من تواجد بعض الصعايدة بالحفر في قطعة أرض ليس من حقهم للبحث عن آثار و عند علم صاحب الارض القبطي توجه سريعا إلى الارض ومعه 3 مسجلين خطر يحملون الأسلحة الآلية و هنا بدء تبادل الأعيرة النارية بجانب المدرسة مما ادى إلى ذعر للأطفال و حالة من الهياج الشديد في المنطقة مع العلم بأن الشرطة متغيبة تماما عن أرض الحدث و لم تأتي حتى الآن

نقلا عن الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*إصابة 9 من قوات الشرطة فى حادث انقلاب سيارة بالعريش*

*أصيب 9 من أفراد قوات الشرطة بشمال سيناء فى حادث انقلاب سيارة بمدينة العريش. 

تلقى اللواء سميح بشادى، مدير أمن شمال سيناء، بلاغا بانقلاب سيارة شرطة رقم"5195/ب12 "تابعة لقوات الأمن أثناء سيرها على طريق البحر بالعريش فى منطقة المساعيد، نتيجة اختلال عجلة القيادة بيد السائق. 

أسفر الحادث عن إصابة 9 من أفراد القوات بإصابات متنوعة، وتم نقلهم لتلقى العلاج بمستشفى العريش العام، وإخطار الجهات المعنية. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*أصيب شخص يدعى غنام أبويحيى بطلق نارى على خلفية مشاجرة نشبت مساء أمس السبت بين عائلتى أبو يحيى وجبر من أبناء قرية الوسطانى بسبب الزحام على تموين السولار. 

ثم تجددت الخلافات اليوم وأطلق المواطن محمد عطية. أ، أحد أقارب عائلة جبر أعيرة نارية من فرد خرطوش لفض المشاجرة بين الجانبين، وقام بعض الأهالى بالتجمهر أمام نقطة شرطة الوسطانى، وحاولوا قطع الطريق الرئيسى للقرية. 

تم نقل المصاب إلى المستشفى كفر سعد المركزى لإجراء الإسعافات الأولية له، وتم إخطار مركز شرطة كفر سعد لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*أهالى دير مواس بالمنيا يتصدون لمحاولة سرقة برج تقوية محمول*

*تمكن أهالى مركز دير مواس من ضبط شخص وبصحبته آخرين، أثناء قيامهم بسرقة محتويات برج تقوية إحدى شبكات المحمول. 

وكان اللواء أحمد سليمان مدير أمن المنيا قد تلقى إخطارا من مأمور مركز شرطة دير مواس، يفيد تلقيه إخطارا من شيخ خفراء قرية أبو حلقة التابعة للمركز بتمكن الأهالى من ضبط شخص يدعى "م م" (22 سنة) فلاح حال قيامه وآخرين بسرقة محتويات برج تقوية إحدى شبكات المحمول. 

وعلى الفور انتقل الملازم أول مينا غبور وملازم أول أحمد غويل الضابطان بالمركز، وتم ضبط المذكور وبحوزته 12 بطارية من محتويات الشبكة، وتبين إصابته بطلق نارى بالصدر والساق اليمنى، وبسؤال الحارس الخاص للشركة قرر أنه تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من المهندس الخاص بالشركة، يفيد حدوث عطل بالشبكة فتوجه مع بعض الأهالى إلى البرج، وعند وصولهم فوجئوا بقيام 3 أشخاص بسرقة البطاريات الخاصة بالمحطة، وحال مشاهدتهم للأهالى بادروهم بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية، فقاموا بمبادلتهم إطلاق النيران، وتمكنوا من ضبط المذكور، بينما لاذ الآخران بالفرار. 

تم نقل المصاب إلى المستشفى، وكلفت إدارة البحث الجنائى بالتحرى حول الواقعة، وسرعة تحديد مطلق الأعيرة النارية وضبط المتهمين الهاربين والسلاح المستخدم، وتحرر عن الواقعة المحضر رقم 936 لسنة 2013 إدارى مركز دير مواس. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*تاكسي يصدم متظاهر بمحيط قصر النيل*

*توحد قوات الأمن المتمركزة امام فندق سميراميس مع أحد المتظاهرين بعد أن قام تاكسي بالاصطدام به أسفل نفق كورنيش النيل المؤدي إلي الفندق، وأحدث به إصابات بالغة. 

جاء ذلك بعد أن حاول أحد المتظاهرين أسفل النفق إيقاف التاكسي، وهو ما رفضه السائق، وتوجه مسرعا نحو قوات الأمن وقام بالاصطدام بأحد المتظاهرين. 
وعلى الفور تضامنت قوات الشرطة والمجندون مع المتظاهرين عقب الحادثة، وقاموا بتحطيم السيارة، ونقل المصاب عبر سيارة إسعاف بعد إصابته بنزيف في الأنف وإصابات بالغة بالذراع والبطن. 


بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*ضبط 200 كاميرا تجسس على شكل أقلام بميناء العين السخنة*

*تمكنت مباحث موانئ العين السخنة بالتنسيق مع إدارة الجمارك بالعين السخنة بالسويس من ضبط 200 كاميرا تجسس على شكل أقلام محرم دخولها البلاد. 

تلقى العميد إسلام البدرى، رئيس مباحث أمن الموانئ، معلومات بقدوم كاميرات تجسس إلى مصر عبر ميناء العين السخنة فى حاويات قادمة من الصيد، وعلى لفور تم تشديد الرقابة وتم الاشتباه فى الحاويات المبلغ عنها ظهر اليوم قادمة على أحد الخطوط الملاحية قادمة من الصين لإحدى الشركات، وتدعى "أ. أ"، وعلى الفور تم التحفظ على الشحنة بالكامل، والتى تتكون من 4 حاويات قادمة من الصين تضمن "مشمول" متنوع خردوات ولعب أطفال وزهورا وعطورا. 

وبفحص الحاويات على جهاز الاكستريم الإشعاعى، تبين وجود أجسام غير معلومة بالحاوية الأولى، تم العثور على كرتونة بها 200 كاميرا مراقبة على شكل أقلام توضع فى الجواكت والجيب، وتسجل الحوارات واللقاءات وهو أمر مخالف للقانون، ولا يوجد أوراق رسمية لدخول هذه الشحنة البلاد، كما تم ضبط 3000 آلاف قلم ليزر غير مصرح بدخولها للبلاد. 

وتمكنت قوات الأمن ومباحث الموانئ من ضبط المتهم، ومالك الحاويات ومستوردها بالصين، وتم إرساله إلى النيابة والتحقيق معه فيما ضبط وتقرر حبسه 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*معاون مستشفى بلطيم المركزى يتحرش جنسياً بموظفه ... ومدير المستشفى "محلك سر"*

*معاون مستشفى بلطيم المركزى يتحرش جنسياً بموظفه ... ومدير المستشفى "محلك سر"

فى واقعه تثبت تذنئ المستوى الخُلقى وتفشئ العادات البذيئه فى جميع مفاصل المجتمع المصرى قام وفا أبو حماده معاون مستشفى بلطيم المركزى بالتحرش جنسياً على (م . ا) موظفه بالمستشفى . 

وبدأت الواقعه منذ حوالى 8 شهور عندما تم تعين الضحيه فى مستشفى بلطيم كموظفه ولأن معاون المستشفى المذكور هو المسئول عن دفتر الحضور والإنصراف بالمستشفى وموجود بمكتبه كان جميع الموظفين يذهبون إليه لكى يمضون على حضورهم وإنصرافهم . 

فكان "أبو حماده" يقوم كل يوم بصرف جميع الموظفات زميلات الضحيه من مكتبه ويطلب منها الإنتظار ثم يقوم بعد ذلك بملاطفتها بمعسول الكلام والهمسات واللمزات وأخرى بالمسات فكانت تتركه وتمشى ولا تتكلم حتى لا يتم فضحها 

وفى يوم 24/2 من الشهر الماضى حدث نفس الأمر وكالعاده تركته وذهبت فقام بالذهاب إليها بمكتبها وكرر الأمر وهى لم تسكت هذه المره فقامت بالصراخ ولحسن حظها فكان وجود أحد زميلاتها التى كانت شاهده على الواقعه وقاموا بعمل مذكره لمدير المستشفى الذى حولها بدوره الى الشرطه ولم يقم بإيقاف "أبو حماده" عن العمل او تحويله للتحقيق وترك الأمر برمته للشرطه التى بدورها حررت محضر رقم 2397 جنح البرلس لعام 2013 والتى شهدت فيه زميلتها بنفس الكلام التى روته فى المحضر 

وحتى الأن لم يقم مدير المستشفى بإيقاف المعاون عن العمل مما أعطاه الفرصه للغط على الموظفه للتنازل عن المحضر والمذكره . 

جدير بالذكر أن هذا المعاون قد خرج من المركز الطبى ببلطيم منذ فتره وذلك لتورطه فى واقعه مشابهه. 


نقلا عن الفجر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

*سقوط جسم غريب يحدث انفجارا على قسم شرطة ثانى المنصورة *




   		 		   			 								الدقهلية -  سما الشافعى: 			 	   		 الأحد , 10 مارس 2013 		 ​  	انفجر جسم غريب فوق سطح  مركز المنصورة بعد مهاجمة مجهولين فجر اليوم  للمركز وقاما بإلقاء جسم  غريب وفرا هاربين  فيما جعل الأجهزة الأمنية  بالدقهلية تكثف جهودها للبحث  عن تداعيات هذا الحادث .​   	تلقى اللواء "سامي الميهى " مدير أمن الدقهلية  إخطارا يفيد بوجود جسم   غريب فوق سطح قسم مركز المنصورة تسبب فى انفجار محدود ولا يوجد خسائر مادية   ولاجسمانية وعلى الفور تم بتشكيل فريق بحث جنائي بقيادة العميد السعيد   عمارة مدير المباحث ومعه كل من الرائدين شريف أبو النجا  رئيس مباحث قسم   أول ورامي الطنطاوي رئيس مباحث مركز المنصورة  حيث ذكر  أحد شهود العيان   بقيام اثنين مجهولين يستقلان دراجة نارية بإلقاء جسم غريب على سجن المركز   والقسم فجرا وفرا هاربين .


الوفد​


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*لقى 8 أشخاص من بينهم 7 من عائلة واحدة مصرعهم، وأصيب 3 آخرون فى خلافات بين أبناء عمومة، بسبب الميراث بمركز ديروط بأسيوط. 

كان اللواء أبوالقاسم أبوضيف، مدير أمن أسيوط، قد تلقى إخطارًا من مأمور مركز ديروط يفيد بمصرع 8 أشخاص وإصابة 3 آخرين فى خلافات بين عائلتى "الرضاونة"، و"السماعنة"، بسبب الميراث، وأن القتلى لقوا مصرعهم أثناء جلسة لتقسيم الميراث بين العائلتين بقرية خرفا التابعة لمركز ديروط. 

وتطورت النقاشات إلى مشادات قام على أثرها أحد المنتمين لعائلة السماعنة بإطلاق النار على الحضور، مما أدى إلى مقتل 8 أشخاص وإصابة 3 آخرين وتم نقل الجثث لمشارح مستشفيات ديروط والقوصية ومنفلوط منعًا للاحتكاك بين الأطراف المتخاصمة، وتمكنت مباحث مركز ديروط من ضبط اثنين وجارٍ ضبط الباقى. 

تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة، وجارٍ العرض على النيابة العامة. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*تحاول قوات الدفاع المدنى بمديرية أمن القاهرة السيطرة على حريق هائل شب منذ قليل فى ثلاثة محلات تجارية، بحارة اليهود التابعة لمنطقة الموسكى، ودفعت الإدارة العامة للحماية المدنية بأكثر من 18 سيارة إطفاء بعد أن التهم الحريق المحلات. 

وتوافد عدد كبير من سيارات الإسعاف وتبين أن الحريق نشب فى إحدى المحلات المتخصصة فى لعب الأطفال والهدايا، وامتد إلى محلين بجانبه بمساحات كبيرة ولازلت الجهود قائمه لإخماد الحريق.. 



نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (10 مارس 2013)

*تسمم أسرة من 9 أفراد فى شمال سيناء*

*نقل 9 أفراد من أسرة واحدة إلى مستشفى بئر العبد بشمال سيناء، اليوم، الأحد، على إثر تعرضهم لتسمم غذائى مفاجئ بعد تناولهم وجبة غذائية. 

وقال مصدر طبى بالمستشفى، إن المصابين من قرية رابعة وتم أخذ عينات من المصابين لتحليلها ومعرفة أسباب التسمم، مضيفًا: أن حالة المصابين مستقرة وأنه تم إجراء الإسعافات الأولية لهم. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*القاء زيت على محور 26 يوليو بميدان لبنان يتسبب فى حوادث*

[YOUTUBE]p-zvA-gwUws[/YOUTUBE]

*القاء زيت على محور 26 يوليو بميدان لبنان يتسبب فى حوادث*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*مجهولون يعتدون على ضابط شرطة ويحطمون سيارته ويهشمون واجهة أتوبيس سياحى بكورنيش النيل*

*أنقذت العناية الإلهية ضابط شرطة من أيدى مجهولين تعدوا عليه أثناء سيره بكورنيش النيل فى طريقه لمكان خدمته المكلف بها لتأمين السفارة الأمريكية، حيث قاموا برشق سيارته بالطوب وحطموا زجاجها، كما حطموا نوافذ أتوبيس سياحى كان مجاورًا لسيارة الضابط. 

وفوجيء الرائد على فيصل، معاون مباحث قسم شرطة بولاق أبو العلا، بمجهولين كانوا متوقفين بكورنيش النيل بجوار نفق كمال الدين صلاح، وفور علمهم بأنه ضابط شرطة قام نحو 60 شخصًا منهم بقطع الطريق عليه شاهرين الأسلحة البيضاء فى وجهه، فلاذ الضابط بالهرب. 

وفى أثناء هروبه حطموا سيارته وقاموا برشقها بالطوب ، مما أدى إلى تهشم سيارته، وتحطم زجاج أتوبيس سياحى. 


الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*ضبط سائق أثناء تحرشه جنسيًا بطالبة بالمنيا*

*تمكنت الاجهزة الامنية بالمنيا من ضبط سائق قام بالاعتداء والتحرش الجنسي بطالبه أثناء سيرها بإحدى الشوارع الرئيسية بمدينة المنيا. 

كان اللواء احمد سيلمان تلقي إخطارا من مأمور قسم شرطة المنيا يفيد بقيام النقيب عمرو وفائي ضابط بوحدة الاشتباه بإدارة البحث الجنائي بتحرير مدكرة تتضمن قيام أحمد م ش 33 سنة سائق، ومقين حي مكة بالتحرش جنسيا ب مدونا ص ل 18 سنة طالبة ومقيمة عزبة شاهين أثناء سيرها بشارع طه حسين ب, وقيامه بالتلفظ بألفاظ إباحية وملامسة أجزاء حساسة بجسدها. 

وحال قيامها بنهره تعدي عليها بالسب والشتم والضرب محدثا إصابتها بسحجة وكدمة بالعين، بمواجهة المتهم، أنكر ما نسب اليه، كلفت ادارة البحث بالتحري حول الواقعة وتحرر المحضر رقم 6304 جنح قسم المنيا*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*مصريان يختطفان 4 فتيات من سيارات تاكسى ويغتصبانهن*








*مصريان يختطفان 4 فتيات من سيارات تاكسى ويغتصبانهن*

*ألقت الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة القبض على عاطل لاتهامه بالاشتراك مع صديقه الهارب فى خطف الفتيات من سيارات “التاكسى”، واقتيادهن إلى منزل مهجور لاغتصابهن وسرقة مصوغاتهن الذهبية، حيث تم ضبط أحد المتهمين بعدما اختطفا وصديقه فتاة واغتصابها، ثم ألقيا بها فى الشارع عارية، وبمواجهته اعترف بارتكابه 3 وقائع سابقة مماثلة، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 

تفاصيل الواقعة بدأت بتلقى المقدم محمد غراب مشرف غرفة نجدة الجيزة بلاغا من الأهالى بعثورهم على فتاة ممزقة الملابس فى حالة إعياء قام مجهولون بإلقائها من سيارة “تاكسى”، ولاذوا بالفرار بشارع سهل حمزة بالطالبية، فتم إخطار اللواء طارق الجزار نائب مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة، واللواء محمود فاروق مدير المباحث الجنائية وانتقل المقدم أحمد النواوى رئيس مباحث الطالبية ومعاونه الرائد مصطفى على، وتبين من التحريات أن الأهالى عثروا على الفتاة فى حالة سيئة وأحضروا لها ملابس لارتدائها، وأفادت الفتاة أنها تعرضت للاغتصاب على يد مجهولين بمنطقة مهجورة. 


وأضافت أمام اللواء كمال الدالى مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة أنها كانت تستقل سيارة “تاكسى” بشارع سهل حمزة، وفوجئت بمجهولين يستقلان توك توك يوقفان التاكسى ويهددان السائق بمساورة حديدية ومطواة، وتعديا عليه بالضرب، مما دفعه للهرب وقام أحدهما بتهديدها والركوب بجانبها وقام الآخر بقيادة التاكسى، وحاول الأهالى مطاردتهما، إلا أنهما نجحا فى الفرار من يد الأهالى. 

وقالت إنهما اقتاداها إلى عقار تحت الإنشاء أسفل الطريق الدائرى بالهرم، وأدخلاها الطابق الأرضى واستوليا على مصوغاتها الذهبية، ثم قام أحدهما بتجريدها من ملابسها وتعدى عليها جنسيا، وعقب الانتهاء نقلاها بالتاكسى وألقيا بها بالشارع وفرا هاربين. 

واستنادا إلى الأوصاف التى أدلت بها المجنى عليها تم تشكيل فريق بحث أشرف عليه العميد جمعة توفيق رئيس مباحث قطاع غرب الجيزة، والعقيد محمود خليل مفتش المباحث، وتم تحديد هوية المتهمين، وبإعداد كمين لهما تمكن رجال المباحث من ضبط أحدهما وهو “م. الشربينى” 20 سنة عاطل، وبمواجهته اعترف بارتكاب الواقعة وكشفت اعترافاته عن تفاصيل مثيرة. 

وأفاد أنه وصديقه الهارب قاما بارتكاب 3 وقائع خطف فتيات من سيارات التاكسى واقتيادهن إلى نفس المنزل المهجور لاغتصابهن، وسرقة ما بحوزتهن من مشغولات ذهبية، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة للتحقيق.*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*مشعوذ يقتل سيدة استعانت به لإخراج الجن من جسدها*

*مشعوذ يقتل سيدة استعانت به لإخراج الجن من جسدها*

*استعانت سيدة مصرية بشخص ادعى قدرته على ان يخرج الجن من جسدها، دون ان تدري انها بذلك انما تلجأ لدجال سيقتلها، وذلك نقلاً عن موقع “اليوم السابع”. 

وكانت الضحية واسمها منى (35 عاماً) تعرفت عن طريق “دجال” على مشعوذ يبلغ من العمر 36 عاماً أكد ان بإمكانه معالجة الناس وإخراج الجن من الجسد المسكون به، فدعته الى حيث تقيم في إحدى قرى مركز بيلا الواقع في كفر الشيخ، ليستخدم كل ما أوتي من قدرات لإخراج الجن من جسدها. 

أمضى المشعوذ في المنزل 3 أيام مما أثار الشكوك لدى والدة منى بسبب وجوده، إلا انه أكد لها انه نجح فعلاً بعلاج ابنتها، لكن ينبغي قتل الجن الذي لا يزال في داخلها، فقام بضرب رأس منى بالجدار عدة مرات على مرأى ومسمع من والدتها، وظل يفعل الى ان فارقت الحياة وهي بين يديه. 


أقنع المشعوذ أهل الفقيدة بأنها شفيت تماماً، وان الذي مات هو الجن لذلك لابد من نقلها في أسرع وقت لأقرب مركز طبي لإخراجه من جسدها. وعلى الفور قام أهل منى بلف جسدها ببطانية وقصدوا مستشفى في مدينة دسوق، بينما نجح المشعوذ بالفرار في تلك الأثناء. 

لكن هروبه لم يدم طويلاً اذ نجحت قوى الأمن بإلقاء القبض عليه في غضون ساعات. وقد تم فتح ملف للتحقيق في ملابسات الحادث، فيما قررت النيابة حبس المتهم 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق. هذا وصدر أمر بدفن جثة السيدة الراحلة بعد التشريح للتحقق من أسباب الوفاة. 

يُذكر ان وسائل إعلام مصرية قد نشرت مراراً العديد من الأخبار حول انتشار ظاهرة استدعاء أشخاص يدعون قدرتهم على إخراج الجن من الجسد، وكثيراً ما تُسفر نتائج مأساوية عن هذه الحالات.*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*شباب من بدو سيناء يقتحمون مدرسة للإناث ويتحرشون بالتلميذات والمعلمات ويوقعون إصابات*

*شباب من بدو سيناء يقتحمون مدرسة للإناث ويتحرشون بالتلميذات والمعلمات ويوقعون إصابات

تعرضت مدرسة الإمام علي الإعدادية للإناث في مدينة رفح المصرية الى اعتداء من قِبل مجموعة من الشباب البدو، اعتلوا سور المدرسة ومن ثم تسللوا الى الفصول خلال اليوم الدراسي فاقتحموها، وراحوا يتحرشون بالتلميذات والمعلمات كما قاموا بالتلفظ أمامهن بكلمات نابية وخادشة للحياء وبتصويرهن بأجهزة هواتفهم المحمولة، مما دفعهن الى الصراخ طلباً للنجدة. 

وبحسب مدير المدرسة محمد عبدة فإن العاملين فيها هرعوا لمعرفة الأمر ليفاجئوا بالمدرس محمد سمير وقد سالت الدماء من يده ورقبته، استهدفه المهاجمون لمحاولته التصدي لهم والحيلولة دون دخولهم لأحد الفصول بان كسروا زجاج الفصل وضربوه بإحدى شظاياه قبل ان يلوذوا بالفرار قبل التعرف على هوياتهم. 

على الفور قدمت المدرسة بلاغاً للسلطات الأمنية ضد المعتدين المجهولين وطالبت الشرطة بإعداد كمين لاعتقال الشباب الذين شوهدوا مراراً في محيط المدرسة وكانوا يتحرشون بالتلميذات والمعلمات ويتعرضون لهن بمضايقات وهم يركبون دراجات نارية. 

وتدخل أولياء أمور الفتيات بمنعهن من الذهاب الى المدرسة ما دامت غير قادرة على توفير الأمن لهن، خاصة وان هذه الأحداث تتكرر باستمرار. وحول المضايقات التي تتعرض لها التلميذات قال والد إحداهن ان أهالي رفح توجهوا الى المعنيين لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة، إلا ان هؤلاء نصحوا الأهالي بتشكيل لجان شعبية تتعقب أثر الشباب المعتدي. وتساءل الرجل “هل سنترك أعمالنا ونتفرغ للجان الشعبية ! ما دور الأمن في المنطقة ؟”. هذا وأشار أحد أولياء الأمور الى اجتماع بين مشايخ المنطقة بهدف التوصل الى حل يحمي الفتيات من التحرشات التي يتعرضن لها. 

يُشار الى ان تلميذات “الإمام علي” قدمن أكثر من شكوى لمحافظ شمال سيناء السابق اللواء عبد الوهاب مبروك، كانت آخرها حين قام بزيارة تفقدية للمدرسة قبل نهاية العام الماضي، أشرن فيها الى ان “شباب من البدو يتلصصون عليهن ويصوروهن بالهاتف المحمول أثناء تواجدهن بحمامات المدرسة”. وقد تعهد اللواء باتخاذ الخطوات الضروروية لوضع حد لهذه التجاوزات، لكن دون ان يفي بوعده. 



البشاير*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*فسخت خطوبته فارتدى نقاباً وحاول اغتصابها بمنزلها*

*
فسخت خطوبته فارتدى نقاباً وحاول اغتصابها بمنزلها

قرر شاب الانتقام من خطيبته بعد فسخ الخطوبة، فارتدى "نقابا" وتسلل إلى منزلها مستغلاً وجودها بمفردها، وتمكن برفقة صديقه من شل حركتها وتوثيقها بالحبال وحاول تجريدها من ملابسها لاغتصابها، إلا أن صديقه منعه وتم القبض على المتهمين. 

تلقى العميد محمد جبر مأمور مركز شرطة كرداسة بلاغاً من المواطنين بكفر غطاطى بضبط شاب حاول اغتصاب فتاة، فانتقل المقدمن ضياء رفعت رئيس المباحث إلى مكان الواقعة وتم القبض على المتهم وبرفقته شخص آخر. 

اعترف المتهم "أسامة.م.أ" (تباع - 26 سنة) أمام ضباط المباحث بإشراف العميد مجدى عبد العال رئيس قطاع شمال الجيزة، أنه تقدم لفتاة تدعى "فريدة.ا.أ" (22 سنة) لخطوبتها وبعد عدة أشهر حدثت خلافات بينه وأسرته وتم فسخ الخطوبة. 

وأضاف المتهم أنه قرر الانتقام منها، فادعى كذباً لصديقه أن أسرة الفتاة لم يردوا له "الشبكة"، وطلب منه الذهاب معه إلى منزلها، حيث توجد بمفردها فى النهار لاسترداد المجوهرات التى أهداها لها فى الخطوبة. 

وأشار المتهم إلى أنهما ذهبا إلى منزل الفتاة واقتحماه وتم توثيقها بالحبال ووضع شريط لاصق على فمها، ثم خلع المتهم ملابسه وحاول اغتصابها وعندها تدخل صديقه ومنعه من ارتكاب جريمته، حيث اشترط عليه استرداد الذهب دون التعرض بمكروه للفتاة، ودارت "خناقة" بين الاثنين وارتفعت أصواتهما حتى شعر الجيران واقتحموا المنزل وتمكنوا من ضبط الشاب وصديقه، وبإخطار اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى مدير أمن الجيزة أحالهما للنيابة لمباشرة التحقيقات. 




نقلا عن اخبار مصر*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*تناولا المخدرات واتفقا على قتل أحدهما الآخر

قتل عاطل عن العمل صديقه بعد أن اتفق وإياه على أن يتناولا المخدرات، على أن يُقدم من يبقى في وعيه بوضع حد لحياة الآخر، وذلك في منزل يعد لأحديهما في منطقة العمرانية، الذي يعتبر أحد أكبر مناطق أحياء الجيزة في مصر، وذلك نقلاً عن صحيفة “الأهرام”. 

وبحسب الأنباء الواردة فإن الضحية محمد (23 عاماً) سقط مغشياً عليه، الأمر الذي يبدو أن صديقه أحمد رأى فيه إشارة للبدء بتنفيذ ما اتفقا عليه، فلم يتردد في ذلك. 

مصر .. تناولا المخدرات واتفقا على قتل أحدهما الآخر 

يُذكر أن والد القاتل قدم بلاغأً إلى الشرطة حول حديث سمعه بين نجله وصديقه بالاتفاق بينهما، وذلك أثناء وجودهما في المنزل حيث وقعت الجريمة. لكن حين توجهت وحدة أمنية الى منزل الرجل لم تتمكن من إنقاذ الشاب إذ أن الجريمة كانت قد وقعت. 

جريمة لم يكن يعي أي منهما من سيكون فيها الضحية، لكن القاتل كان في وعيه الكامل لالتزامه بعهد قطعه على نفسه .. كاد أن يودي بحياته. 


نقلا عن سيران تليغراف*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*سائق توك توك يفارق الحياة عقب سماعه قرار النيابة بتغريمه 1000 جنيه






فى حادثة غريبة من نوعها، أصيب سائق "توك توك" بسكتة قلبيةأثناء التحقيق معه أمام النيابة، ولفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة، عقب صدور قرار بالتحفظ على "التوك توك" الخاص به أثناء سيره بمصر الجديدة فى شارع مخالف. 

وكان وكيل النيابة قد قرر عقب عرض السائق عليه، توقيع غرامة قيمتها ألف جنيه على السائق الذي سقط على الأرض عندما سمع القرار، وتم نقله إلى المستشفى. 


بداية الواقعة أثناء سير أحمد محمد عبداللطيف (٢٤ سنة ) سائق توك توك توك، بشارع الأهرام بمصر الجديدة واستوقفه رجال المرور لسيره بمكان مخالف. 

تبين من تحريات العميد عبدالعزيز خضر مفتش المباحث أن التوك توك بدون أوراق وأمام الرائد وائل شرارة معاون مباحث قسم مصر الجديدة، تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة والتحفظ على التوك توك وتم إحالته إلى النيابة وأثناء استجواب وكيل النيابةوالتى أمرت، بتوقيع غرامة ألف جنيه عليه، وما أن سمع الشاب الرقم حتى سقط على الأرض فاعتقد المتواجدون أنه أصيب بسكتة قلبية ثم لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة. 



نقلا عن الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*إصابة عشرات من جنود الأمن المركزي في انقلاب سيارة بطريق برج العرب بالإسكندرية
*
*أصيب عشرات من جنود وأفراد وقوات الأمن المركزي بإصابات مختلفة، إثر انقلاب السيارة التي كانت تقلهم إلى المعسكر بغرب الإسكندرية اليوم الإثنين. 

وأكد مصدر أمني، أن سيارة تقل عشرات من جنود الأمن المركزي انقلبت بطريق المكس ببرج العرب ظهر اليوم الإثنين، مما أدى لإصابة عدد كبير لم يتم حصره على وجه التحديد حتى الآن، حيث تم نقلهم جميعا للعلاج بمستشفى الشرطة بمنطقة وسط الإسكندرية بواسطة سيارات إسعاف. 

وتسبب الحادث، في توقف حركة المرور بطريق المكس بغرب الإسكندرية،

الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*حريق فى قرية البضائع بمطار القاهرة دون خسائر*

*نشب منذ قليل حريق فى مخلفات القمامة خلف مخزن الكيماويات بقرية البضائع بمطار القاهرة الدولى، ولا يوجد خسائر أو تلفيات أو إصابات بين العاملين حتى الآن وانتقلت سيارات الإسعاف والمطافى إلى مكان الحريق.*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*مجهولون يستولون على سيارة وطبنجة مستشار بمجلس الدولة

اعترض مسلحون سيارة مستشار بمجلس الدولة على طريق مصرالفيوم واستولوا على سيارته وطبنجته وفروا هاربين، وتكثف الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها لتحديد هوية المتهمين والقبض عليهم، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيقات. 

تلقى العميد خالد أبو الفتوح مأمور قسم أول أكتوبر بلاغا من مستشار بمجلس الدولة يتضرر فيه من ملثمين استولوا على سيارته تحت تهديد السلاح، وأضاف أمام المقدم أحمد نجم رئيس المباحث، أن المتهمين اعترضوا سيارته أثناء سيره على طريق مصر الفيوم واستولوا عليها تحت تهديد البنادق الآلية 



البشاير*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*اشتباكات بالجنازير داخل محطة بنزين بالدقى من أجل السولار*

*اشتباكات بالجنازير داخل محطة بنزين بالدقى من أجل السولار

فى إطار الأزمة الطاحنة التى تعانى منها محافظات الجمهورية من نقص حاد فى المواد البترولية وعلى رأسها السولار و"بنزين 80"، رصدت كاميرا "فيديو 7″ مشادات كلامية بين السائقين فى محطة بنزين بالدقى، من أجل أسبقية الحصول على السولار، تحولت إلى اشتباكات بالأيدى والجنازير .

[YOUTUBE]s_-vgRagrvI[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*نظراً للظروف الأقتصادية " السيدة حنان" تعلن عن شبكة دعارة بالتقسيط والعربون مقدماً*







*نظراً للظروف الأقتصادية " السيدة حنان" تعلن عن شبكة دعارة بالتقسيط والعربون مقدماً*

*
وصلت حنان وهي سيدة في الاربعين من عمرها الى فكرة جديدة كحل لراغبي المتعة من المصريين ويتناسب مع الازمة المالية الدائمة التي يعانون منهم فسعت الى عمل منظمة والقضاء على بطالة بعض البنات من خلال شبكة جنسية تديرها و هي تدير كل الامور فيها حيث تقوم بوضع جدول ومواعيد بالاضافة الى نظام في الدفع يشمل تسهيلات للعملاء والزبائن الدائمين والتقسيط كذلك لهم وعمل اوكازيون واسعار مخفضة كل فترة ، لكنها فجأة قررت ان تغير رأيها بسبب ارتفاع اسعار كل شئ وهي تسعى لجمع مبلغ مالي كبير تستطيع من خلاله فتح مشروع خاص بها فبدأت تطلب من الزباين الدفع قبل الجلوس مع اي بنت لديها ومحاولة بوسها او تقبيلها فكله بحسابه او ممارسة الجنس معها التي ترفع السعر وكل شخص حسب امكانياته ولكن كشفت السبب الرئيسي في ذلك وهو انها تريد التخلص من الوكر الجنسي الذي تديره لانها بدأت تعاني من امراض كثيرة بالاضافة الى انها ملت من ممارسة الجنس بشكل دائم وروتيني. 

شعر زبائن حنان انه أصبحت جشعة ولعلمهم بتاريخها فمعظمهم يعرفها منذ أن كانت تعمل بمفردها وهي في العشرين من عمرها، وبعدها إنضمت لشبكة دعارة أجنبية ولسوء التعامل قررت عمل شبكة خاصة بها خاصة بعد أن أصبحت على علاقة جيدة بأفضل العاهرات الصغيرات المستجدين على الساحة وأقنعتهم بالعمل معها وذاع صيتها وكانت مشهورة بنظام التقسيط الذي كان يسود شبكتها وحسن معاملة الزبائن ولكن عندما ظهر المرض خشيت على مستقبلها من الفقر خاصة أنها لم تضع الزمن في حسابها وكانت تنفق أموالها أولاً بأول. 

تشاجرت مع أحد الزبائن وأهانته أمام الحاضرين والذين يعرفونه جيداً بسبب الدفع فقرر الإنتقام منها وتقدم ببلاغ ضدها في قسم شرطة العمرانية التابع لمحافظة الجيزة وفي منتصف الليل. وبمداهمة منزلها تم القبض على شبكتها ومن المنتظر أن تقضي العمر المتبقي في السجن وبذلك لاتحتاج لأموال لتؤمن مستقبلها.
*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

جريمة قتل بشعة شاب يتجرد من مشاعره ويقتل اخته وزوجها وابنها

[YOUTUBE]IPLYfiSEM1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*سطو مسلح على مكتب بريد مطروح وسرقة مبالغ مالية منه

تعرض مكتب بريد مطروح الرئيسى اليوم الاثنين لعملية سطو مسلح من 4 مسلحين قاموا بمهاجمة الموظفين وسرقة مبالغ مالية كبيرة ولاذوا بالفرار داخل سيارة ماركة متسوبيشى لانسر. 

تبلغ للأجهزة الأمنية قيام مسلحين بمداهمة فرع بريد مطروح الرئيسى قبل إغلاق أبوابه عقب انصراف معظم الموظفين والعملاء من قبل 4 مسلحين مجهولين، حيث أشهروا الأسلحة فى وجه الموظفين المتواجدين بالفرع وقاموا بالاستيلاء على مبالغ مالية كبيرة جار حصرها ثم لاذوا بالفرار داخل سيارة. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## V mary (11 مارس 2013)

چاكس قال:


> جريمة قتل بشعة شاب يتجرد من مشاعره ويقتل اخته وزوجها وابنها
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IPLYfiSEM1s[/YOUTUBE]


*يخرب بيتة 
مقدرتش امنع نفسي ان ادخل الموضوع أتابع. يا جاكس 
واضح أني غاوية اعذب نفسي​*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*أ ش أ 

تلقى مركز العمليات والطوارئ بديوان عام محافظة البحر الأحمر إخطارا من غرفة الغوص والإنقاذ بالبحر الأحمر يفيد نشوب حريق بالقرب من إحدى شركات البترول شمال مدينة رأس غارب. 

وعلى الفور تم إخطار الأجهزة الأمنية للانتقال إلى موقع البلاغ .. وتبين أن الحريق اندلع في منطقة لنفايات إحدى شركات البترول تستخدمها الشركة لإلقاء مخلفاتها الناتجة عن صيانة وغسيل الخزانات بالكيلو 37 شمال مدينة رأس غارب وأن عددا من المواطنين يستخدمون هذه المخلفات وخلال عمليات تحميل المخلفات من الموقع وقعت مشاجرة بين عدة أشخاص مما دفع أحدهم لإشعال النيران في النفايات. 

وعلى الفور تم دفع سيارات الإطفاء للسيطرة على الحريق وتحرير محضر بالواقعة.*


----------



## چاكس (12 مارس 2013)

*شاب يشنق نفسه بالسويس بعد أزمة نفسية وإرساله للطب الشرعى

استقبلت مشرحة مستشفى السويس العام جثة شاب، انتحر بشنق نفسه بعد تعرضه لأزمة نفسية. 

تلقى اللواء طارق نصار، مدير أمن السويس، إخطارا من العميد عبد اللطيف الحناوى مدير المباحث بوصول بلاغ إلى رئيس مباحث قسم فيصل بقيام شاب يدعى "هـ. س. ع" 28 سنة شنق نفسه بمنطقة تعاونيات القاهرة، وبالانتقال والمعاينة تبين أن الشاب قام بوضع شال من القماش بمكان مروحة السقف صباح اليوم، وقام بشنق نفسه، وبسؤال أسرته وأصدقائه تبين أن الشاب كان يعانى من اكتئاب ومشاكل نفسية منذ فترة طويلة. 

تم إرسال جثمان الشاب إلى مصلحة الطب الشرعى بالإسماعيلية لعمل تقرير عن الحالة، وجار تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإخطار النيابة العامة لإجراء التحقيقات. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (12 مارس 2013)

*إصابة 6 أشخاص بطلقات نارية فى مشاجرة بين عائلتين بالأقصر

أصيب، مساء أمس الاثنين، 6 أشخاص بأعيرة نارية، إثر مشاجرة بين عائلتين بقرية أصفون مركز إسنا جنوب الأقصر. 

تلقى اللواء خالد ممدوح مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن الأقصر إخطارًا بالواقعة من العقيد عمر الخطاب شحاتة رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى بإسنا وأرمنت. 

وتبين من التحريات، أن مشاجرة نشبت بين عائلتين بقرية اصفون بإسنا، بسبب مشاجرة بين الأطفال، فقام الطرف الأول المكون من أ س ق (60 سنة – مزارع) وأبنائه الثلاثة صالح (27 سنة – مزارع)، وحمادة (30 سنة – مزارع)، وسعيد (25 سنة – مزارع)، بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية على الطرف الثانى، مما أسفر عن إصابة كل من م م ى (25 سنة – عامل)، وأ م م (35 سنة – عامل)، ور ش م (16 سنة – عامل)، وع ع م (18 سنة – عامل)، ور ش م (40 سنة – عامل)، وص ع ل (28 سنة – عامل)، بقرية اصفون مركز إسنا جنوب الأقصر، مصابين بأعيرة نارية. 

وتحرر محضر بذلك، وتم إخطار النيابة لتولى التحقيقات بإشراف المستشار محمد فهمى المحامى العام لنيابات الأقصر. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (12 مارس 2013)

*حريق هائل فى شركة لتصنيع السفن البحرية بالحوامدية
*
*شب حريق هائل، منذ قليل، بشركة كبرى متخصصة فى صناعة السفن البحرية، بمركز الحوامدية. 

انتقل على الفور، عدد من سيارات الإطفاء، وجار السيطرة على النيران.*


----------



## چاكس (12 مارس 2013)

*زوج يقتل زوجته ويقطعها بالمنشار ويحرقها بعد اكتشافه سمعتها السيئة

كشفت مباحث كرداسة بالجيزة غموض العثور على نصف جثة سيدة محترقة بالكامل بمصرف العرب، حيث تبين أن وراء مقتلها زوجها وشقيقه، بسبب سمعتها السيئة، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وتم العرض على النيابة للتحقيق. 

وتلقى ضباط مباحث كرداسة بلاغا بالعثور على ساقين لسيدة محترقة بالكامل ملفوف عليها قطعة ملابس داخلية، بمصرف العرب المتفرع من ترعة المريوطية. 

وتبين من تحريات المباحث أن الجثة لـ"هالة.سيد" -40 سنة، ربة منزل، وتبين أنها سيئة السمعة، وبالكشف عليها تبين اتهامها فى قضيتي"آداب " و"مخدارت" ، وتبين أن وراء الحادث زوجها "خالد.على" 44 سنة "حداد " بالاشتراك مع شقيقه. 

وتمكن ضباط المباحث من ضبط المتهمين، وبمواجهتهما اعترفا بارتكابهما الواقعة، وأخفيا باقى أجزاء الجثة عقب قتلها وتقطيعها بمنشار وإشعال النيران بها بأماكن متفرقة، وبإرشادهما تم العثور على باقى أجزاء الجثة والسلاح المستخدم. وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة والعرض على النيابة التى تولت التحقيق. 



اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (12 مارس 2013)

*مقتل شاب و إصابة 5 آخرين فى معركة بالآلى و الجرينوف " بين قريتين بالصف بسبب فتاة

تحولت قريتا عرب الحصار وعرب أبو ساعد بالصف بالجيزة إلى ساحة للقتال وتبادل الرصاص من بنادق آلية وجرينوف مما أسفر عن مقتل شاب وإصابة 5 آخرين بسبب ارتباط شاب من القرية الأولى بفتاة من القرية الثانية عاطفيا وعندما علمت أسرة الفتاة توجهوا إلى أسرة الشاب ونشبت المشاجرة . 

مما أسفر عن مقتل أحد أقارب الشاب وتحاول أجهزة الأمن حاليا السيطرة على الأحداث من خلال الدفع بقوات الأمن المركزي إلا أن كثافة النيران حالت دون دخول الشرطة الى القرية 



صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (12 مارس 2013)

*مجهولون يحطمون عربات "السرفيس" بموقف السيدة عائشة لإضرابهم عن العمل

هاجم مجهولون صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، موقف سرفيس السيدة عائشة "خط المقطم"، وقاموا بتكسير زجاجات نوافذ الميكروباصات وتهدديهم بالإضراب العام فى الموقف، كما يتوجه السائقون إلى طريق صلاح سالم لقطع الطريق، مطالبين الحكومة بتعويضهم عن الأضرار والخسائر التى حدثت على هجوم المجهولين عليهم بالموقف. 

فيما كان يتواجد عدد من أفراد المرور خارج الموقف، وكانوا يشاهدون الحادثة، ولم يتدخلوا حيال هذا المشهد والهجوم على الموقف. 



اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (12 مارس 2013)

*بعد أن أعتدى عليها مجهول اعتراضاً على ملابسها .. إنهيار مذيعة بالتلفزيون المصري

تلقى النائب العام المستشار طلعت ابراهيم عبدالله أول بلاغ رسمي عن الضبطية القضائية التي مُنحت للمواطنيين حمل رقم 738 لسنة 2013 ؛ وتقدمت به سماح محمد إبراهيم مذيعة بالتليفزيون المصري ضد الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل وشخص مجهول تطالب بالقبض عليهم لاستيقافها في الشارع من قبل "مجهول" والاعتراض على ملابسها. 
وجاء بالبلاغ أنه أثناء عودتها من مقر عملها باتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون في طريقها للمنزل بكورنيش المعادي استوقفها أحد الأشخاص ملتحٍ ويرتدي جلباباً أبيض قصير وضربها بعصا أعلى كتفها قائلًا لها "إيه اللي انتي لابساه ده". 
 وأضاف البلاغ أنه حينما اعترضت على تدخله في شئونها الخاصة نهرها قائلاً "واضح إن معندكيش خبر بقرار النائب العام بمنح الضبطية القضائية لكافة المواطنين، وانتي بلباسك هذا تحرضين الشباب على الفسق والفجور وارتكاب الفعل الفاضح بالطريق العام". 



البديل*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*مشادات كلامية وتشابك بالأيدى بين اللجان الشعبية وسائقى السيارت بميدان التحرير

نشبت منذ قليل مشادات كلامية وتشابك بالايدى بين عدد من افراد اللجان الشعبية المسئولة عن تأمين مداخل ومخارج ميدان التحرير وعدد من سائقى السيارات نتيجة لمنعهم الدخول الى الميدان من مدخل طلعت حرب. 

ومن جهه اخرى، سادت حالة من الهدوء فى ميدان التحرير ومحيط كوبرى قصر النيل بعد توقف الاشتباكات بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين والتى اسفرت عن سقوط العشرات من الاصابات نتيجة لاطلاق قوات الامن القنابل المسيلة للدموع. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*ضبط 7 أطنان سولار قبل بيعها بالسوق السوداء بالمنيا

تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالتنسيق مع مباحث التموين من ضبط 7 أطنان سولار قبل بيعها بالسوق السوداء، بحيازة صاحب محطة وقود، حيث تم ضبط صاحب توكيل مصر للبترول بإحدى قرى المنيا، لحيازته وتجميعه كمية قدرها 7500 لتر سولار مدعم، تمهيدا لإعادة بيعها بالسوق السوداء، وتحرر عنها المحضر رقم 5630 لسنة 2013 جنح مركز المنيا، كما تم ضبط شخصين آخرين بحوزتهما أكثر من 100 لتر سولار مدعم، تمهيدا لبيعها بالسوق السوداء. 

كانت مباحث التموين قد تمكنت من ضبط 19 قضية تموينية متنوعة بينها قضية 5 إنتاج خبز غير مطابق للمواصفات، و5 آخرين خبز ناقص الوزن. 

ومن ناحيته، أكد عبد الحميد نجيب وكيل وزارة التموين على استمرار الحملات التموينية لضبط الأسواق، وضبط الخارجين على القانون ممن يتلاعبون بالأسعار، ويستغلون الأزمة ضد المواطنين. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*ضبط راكب بالمطار بحوزته 170 قرص ترامادول

احالت السلطات الأمنية بمطارالقاهرة راكبا مصريا إلى النيابة، للعثور بحوزتة على 170 قرص ترامادول داخل حقائبه. 

أثناءالمتابعةالجمركية لركاب الطائرة المصريةالمتجهة إلى بيروت، اشتبه رجال الجمارك، فى حقائب الراكب وبفتحها عثر بداخلها على شرائط "الترامادول" مخبأ بين طيات الملابس، وعلى الفور أمر أحمد حسن، وكيل الوزارة، ومدير جمارك المطار بتحرير محضر للراكب، وإحالته إلى النيابة. 


بوابة الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*سطو مسلح على كمين "القاهرة - السويس" الصحراوى

للمرة الثانية خلال أسبوع فتح مسلحون النار على أفراد كمين طريق" القاهرة – السويس" الصحراوي ولاذوا بالهرب ، حيث قام ضباط وأفراد الكمين بمطاردة السيارة إلا أنهم أستطاعوا الفرار في اتجاه المنطقة الجبلية بطريق السويس . 

وفور إخطار اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة أمر بتكثيف التواجد الأمنى بطريق القاهرة – السويس في محاوله للإيقاع بالمتهمين . 

وكان النقباء محمد البهلول و محمد رحيل ضابطي بالإدارة العامة للمرور و ياسر رجب و إسلام الشامي ضابطي مباحث الكمين قد فوجئوا و القوة المرافقة لهم بقيام ٣ من الأعراب يستقلون سيارة ملاكي بإطلاق الرصاص بصورة عشوائية على الكمين من خلال أسلحة اليه كانت بحوزتهم ثم لاذو بالهرب ، حيث قام الضباطبمطارتهم الا انهم تمكنوا من الهرب الي المنطقة الجبلية . 

ويكثف رجال الأمن من جهودهم بقيادة الرائد أحمد عبد الرحمن النحاس مشرف خدمات طريق القاهرة – السويس لسرعة القبض على المتهمين وعمل مسح شامل على المنطقة فى محاوله لضبطهم 


نقلا عنصدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*محاكمة 8 ممرضات لامتناعهن عن تطعيم الأطفال بقرية فى الصعيد

وافق المستشار عنانى عبد العزيز، رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية، على الطعن بالحكم الصادر من المحكمة التأديبية بخصم ثلاثة أيام من راتب 8 ممرضات بإدارة الأقصر الصحية ومحاكمتهم. 

جاء بتقرير الطعن الذى أعده المستشار إسلام إحسان، الوكيل العام بإشراف المستشار هشام مهنا، مدير مكتب فنى رئيس الهيئة، أن العقوبة التى وقعتها المحكمة التأديبية على الممرضات لا تتناسب وجسامة الجرائم التأديبية الثابتة فى حقهن من أنهن رفضن أداء العمل الوظيفى المكلفات به بموجب أمر التكليف الصادر لهن من الإدارة الصحية بالاشتراك فى الحملة القومية للتطعيم ضد مرض شلل الأطفال، وأن هذه الجريمة تعد من الجرائم التأديبية الجسيمة، فامتناعهن عن تطعيم أطفال القرية ضد مرضى شلل الأطفال أمر بالغ الخطورة، قد يؤدى إلى حدوث كارثة إنسانية لكل الأطفال الأبرياء الذين حرموا من التطعيم فى مواعيده المحددة، وأن المتهمات ضربن بعرض الحائط كل القيم الإنسانية التى توجب عليهن الامتناع عن أى ممارسات قد تضر بالمرضى وبالأطفال الأبرياء، وقد عرضن حياة ومستقبل المئات من الأطفال الأبرياء للخطر والضياع بسبب عدم تطعيمهم فى المواعيد المحددة، وهو ضرر قد لا يسهل على ذوى الأطفال فى قرية نائيه بالصعيد تداركه، مما يدل على استهتار المطعون ضدهن بحقوق الأطفال وعدم اكتراثهن بما قد يصيبهم من أضرار بالغة قد يتعذر تداركها مستقبلا، إذا أصيب أحد هؤلاء الأطفال بمرض شلل الأطفال لعدم التطعيم، 


 بما يوجب أن تكون العقوبة التأديبية رادعة، تتناسب وجسامة المخالفات المسندة إليهن، وهو ما يقتضى أخذ المطعون ضدهن بالشدة الرادعة، الأمر الذى لا تحققه العقوبة الموقعة عليهن، بما يصمها بعدم المشروعية، إذ بغير ذلك تضحى بذلك المسئولية التأديبية مسئولية صورية، لا تحقق الأغراض المرجوة منها، وهو ما يؤدى إلى شيوع الفساد والاستهانة بالواجبات الوظيفية، وبحقوق المواطنين المنتفعين بخدمات المرافق العامة. 

وطلبت النيابة الإدارية من المحكمة الإدارية العليا توقيع أقصى عقوبة تأديبية على المطعون ضدهن. 


 اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*مقتل مسجل خطر وإصابة ضابط و5 رجال شرطة فى مطاردة بشبين القناطر

(أ ش أ) 


لقى مسجل خطر مصرعه، وأصيب ضابط وخمسة من رجال الشرطة فى مطاردة مع تشكيل عصابى لسرقة السيارات، وترويع المواطنين كما تم ضبط 3 بنادق آلية، وست خزن طلقات نارية. 

وكانت قد وصلت معلومات إلى اللواء محمود يسرى مدير أمن القليوبية، تفيد بقيام عصابة مسلحة بسرقة المواطنين بالإكراه على طريق شبين القناطر الخانكة، فتم تشكيل فريق بحث، ووضع عدة أكمنة ومطاردة المتهمين الذين حاولوا الهرب عند ضبطهم، وأطلقوا النار على القوات التى بادلتهم إطلاق النار، وأسفرت المواجهات عن قتل زعيم التشكيل العصابى، ويدعى دهشان "22 سنة" مسجل شقى خطر وهارب من السجن، وضبط اثنين من أعوانه، وإصابة أحمد صديق محمد ضابط، وخمسة آخرين من رجال الشرطة. 

كما تمكنت القوات من ضبط بندقيتين آليتين، و6 خزن طلقات و2 فرد خرطوش، و34 كيلو بانجو، و151 طلقة نارية، وتم التحفظ على المضبوطات وأخطرت النيابة.*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*مصرع عامل سقط فى بئر للعسل بسوهاج

تمكنت قوات الإنقاذ النهرى بمديرية أمن سوهاج من استخراج جثة عامل من داخل بئر عسل، أثناء استخراج كمية من العسل بالمنطقة الصناعية بالأحايوة – بمركز أخميم. 

كان اللواء محسن الجندى مساعد الوزير مدير أمن سوهاج قد تلقى بلاغا من مركز شرطة أخميم يفيد مصرع عامل داخل بئر للعسل خاصة بمصنع للإعلاف أثناء العمل. 

وعلى الفور انتقلت قوات الإنقاذ النهرى وتبين من خلال التحريات التى أشرف عليها العميد خالد الشاذلى رئيس فرع بحث الشرق، وقادها المقدم شريف عبد العال رئيس مباحث مركز شرطة أخميم، بتلقيهم بلاغا من السيد عبد الحكيم على 48 عاما عامل بمصنع أعلاف قطاع خاص ملك كمال عبد الستار على كائن بالمنطقة الصناعية بالأحايوة بدائرة المركز بسقوط أحد العمال داخل بئر العسل بالمصنع. 

وبالانتقال وبالفحص تبين أنه أثناء قيام إبراهيم أحمد عبد الحفيظ 24 عاما عامل، بالمصنع باستخراج كمية من العسل من داخل البئر المخزن به تمهيدًا لخلطه بالأعلاف اختل توازنه وسقط داخل البئر ولم يتمكن شقيقه ممدوح أحمد عبد الحفيظ 17 عاما العامل بذات المصنع من إنقاذه مما أسفر عن مصرعه تم نقل الجثة للمستشفى المركزى. 

وبسؤال المبلغ وشقيق المذكور أيدا ما جاء بالفحص ونفيا الشبهة الجنائية واتهما إدارة المصنع بالإهمال فى تطبيق إجراءات السلامة والأمن الصناعى وأفاد تقرير مفتش الصحة بعدم وجود شبهة جنائية فى الوفاة وأيدت تحريات البحث الجنائى، ذلك وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 851 إدارى وجارى العرض على النيابة العامة للتصرف. 


 اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*مجهولون يقتحمون محطة وقود بطريق " القاهرة – الإسماعيلية " ويستولون على 150 ألف جنيه

يكثف رجال الأمن بالقاهرة جهودهم لسرعه القبض علي مجهولين اقتحموا محطة وقود وتمكنوا من الاستيلاء علي ١٥٠ ألف جنيه من خزينة المحطة ولاذوا بالهرب ، وفور إخطار اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة أمر بسرعة القبض علي الجناة وإخطار النيابة للتحقيق . 

وكان العاملون بإحدي محطات الوقود بطريق القاهرة - الإسماعيلية الصحراوي قد فوجئوا بملثمين يقتحمون المحطة ويهددون العاملين بالأسلحة الآلية وتمكنوا من الاستيلاء علي ١٥٠ ألف جنيه ولاذوا بالهرب ، وأمر اللواء جمال عبد العال مدير مباحث العاصمة بتشكيل فريق بحث لسرعة القبض علي الجناة . 

صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*العثور على جثة فتاة بها ٣٥ طعنة

تكثف مباحث الجيزة جهودها لكشف غموض العثور على فتاه مقتولة وبها عدد كبير من الطعنات بمنطقة العمرانية بعد ان عثر على جثتها ملقاة بالشارع، وأمر اللواء عبدالموجود لطفى مدير أمن الجيزة بنقل الجثة الى المستشفى، وسرعة كشف غموض الحادث كما تم إخطار النيابة التى تولت التحقيق. 

وتلقى اللواء محمود فاروق مدير مباحث الجيزة بلاغا من الأهالى بالعثور على جثة فتاه مقتولة بشارع خاتم المرسلين بمنطقة العمرانية وعلي الفور أمر بتوجيه رجال البحث الجنائى إلى مكان الحادث. 

وكشفت التحريات ان الأهالى فوجئوا أثناء توجههم الى أعمالهم فى صباح اليوم بوجود جوال اشتبهوا فيه ملقى بالشارع وعندما اقتربوا منه اكتشفوا وجود جثة لفتاه مما أصاب رواد الشارع وسكان المنطقة بحالة من الذعر. 

وقد تبين من المعاينة الأولية ان الجثة لفتاه فى العقد الثانى من العمر ووجد بها ٣٥ طعنة نافذة بأماكن متفرقة من الجسم مما يشير الى ان القتل كان بدافع الانتقام وتم نقلها الى المستشفى. 

ويكثف رجال البحث الجنائى بإشراف العميد محمود خليل مفتش المباحث جهودهم لتحديد شخصية المجنى عليها والمتهمين بارتكاب الواقعة حيث يتم فحص بلاغات الغياب وجمع التحريات عنها وعن علاقاتها وتم إخطار النيابة التى تولت التحقيق. 


نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*مصرع وأصابة 24 طفل فى حادث تصادم بالطريق الصحراوى الغربي بأسيوط

لقيت طفلة مصرعها وأصيب 23 أخرين فى حادث أنقلاب سياره محملة بالأطفال بطريق “أسيوط-منفلوط”الغربي . 

تلقي اللواء أبو القاسم أبو ضيف ،مدير أمن أسيوط،اخطارا من مأمور مركز منفلوط ،بتلقية بلاغا من شرطة النجد يفيد ،بمصرع “الهام ثابت أحمد”10 سنوات-طفلة ،وأصابة 23 أخرين فى حادث تصادم على طريق”أسيوط-منفلوط” 

تم نقل الحالات المصابة إلى مستشفى منفلوط المركزى ومستشفي أسيوط الجامعى. 
وأكد مصدر من داخل مستشفي منفلوط المركزي بأن الاطفال أعمارهم تتراوح مابين “8 إلى 11 سنه”ومعظمهم من قرية مساره التابعة لمركز ديروط 




نقلا عن enn الاخبارية*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*القبض على 3 أطفال "يسبحون" فى النيل أمام "سميراميس"

ألقت قوات الامن على 3 أطفال كانوايسبحون فى النيل أمام فندق سميراميس مما دفع العشرات من المتظاهرين بإلقاء الحجارة على قوات الأمن الأمر الذى أدى الى تراجع القوات الى محيط السفارة الامريكية . 

كما سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر الان فى محيط كوبرى قصر النيل بعد توقف الاشتباكات بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين فى الساعات الماضية . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*ممرضة تحرر محضرا ضد طبيب لمنعه المرضى من دخول مستشفى بالشرقية

تقدمت رئيسة قسم التمريض بمستشفى ههيا العام بالشرقية ببلاغ ضد رئيس قسم النساء والتوليد بالمستشفى، تتهمه فيه بالتعدى عليها بالسب والقذف أثناء محاولتها فتح بوابة المستشفى الرئيسية أمام المرضى، وتحرر المحضر رقم4630 جنح المركز وتولت النيابة التحقيقات برئاسة محمد ليلية مدير النيابة. 

تلقى اللواء محمد كمال مدير أمن الشرقية إخطارا من مأمور مركز شرطة ههيا يفيد تلقيه بلاغا من " هويد. أ. إ" 50 سنة رئيسية قسم التمريض بمستشفى ههيا تتهم فيه " عاطف ع س" 35 سنة طبيب نساء وتوليد بالتعدى عليها وقيامه بمنع المرضى من الدخول لتلقى العلاج وذلك على خلفية قيام أب ونجله بتحطيم نوافذ قسم الاستقبال. 

اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*مشاجرة بالرصاص بين شابين بأكتوبر بسبب خلافات العمل

شهدت مدينة السادس من أكتوبر تبادل إطلاق رصاص بين شابين بالقرب من إحدى المدارس بسبب خلافات بينهم، الأمر الذى أثار الرعب لدى التلاميذ، وتكثف الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها للقبض على المتهمين. 

تلقى العميد محمد الدرملى مأمور قسم ثان أكتوبر بلاغا من الأهالى بإطلاق رصاص بالقرب من إحدى المدارس بمنطقة مساكن المستقبل، فانتقل المقدم فوزى عامر رئيس المباحث ومعاونه الرائد محمد يوسف، وتبين أن مشادات كلامية اندلعت بين شاب يدعى "محمد.أ" وشخص آخر بسبب خلافات حول العمل وتبادلا إطلاق الرصاص بالقرب من المدرسة الأمر الذى أثار تخوف الأهالى وأسر التلاميذ. 

وتكثف الأجهزة الأمنية بالجيزة جهودها للقبض على طرفى المشاجرة وتم إخطار اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى مدير أمن الجيزة بالواقعة. 

اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*عرض 5 ناشطات على الطب الشرعى فى واقعة التحرش الجنسى بالتحرير

أمرت نيابة وسط القاهرة الكلية برئاسة المستشار على داوود، وإشراف المستشار حمدى منصور المحامى العام الأول لنيابات وسط القاهرة، بعرض 5 ناشطات سياسيات على الطب الشرعى، لتحديد نوع الاعتداء الذى تم عليهن فى واقعة التحرش الجماعى الذى وقع فى ميدان التحرير، أثناء مشاركتهن فى فاعليات التظاهرات المقامة، كما أمرت النيابة بتفريغ الفيديوهات التى تم تصويرها للوصول إلى الجناة، وتحديدهم وسرعة تحريات المباحث الجنائية ومصلحة الأمن العام. 

كانت نيابة وسط الكلية قد استمعت إلى 5 ناشطات سياسيات من أصل 30 حالة تعرضت لواقعة التحرش الجنسى بميدان التحرير، منهم حالة واحدة تعرضت لشروع فى الاغتصاب، وأكدت الحالات الخمس المجنى عليهن أنهن كانوا يشاركون فى فاعليات المظاهرات بميدان التحرير، وأثناء تواجدهن بالميدان يقوم مجموعة من الشباب بالتفاف حولهم بزعم حمايتهن من الاعتداء، وتبدأ الدائرة تزيد حتى تصل فى بعض الأحيان إلى أكثر من 200 شخص، ونجد أنفسنا داخل دائرة منغلقة، وتبدأ حفلات التحرش الجنسى بدون تميز وفى جميع الأماكن، وفى بعض الأحيان يصل الأمر إلى محاولتهم لتجريدنا من الملابس، وأكدت إحدى الناشطات أمام النيابة أن هذه التصرفات تتم بشكل منظم ودقيق لبث الرعب والخوف من النزول إلى ميدان التحرير. 

وكشفت مبادرة "شفت تحرش" عن 19 حالة أخرى تتعلق بالتحرش الجنسى، ومحاولات هتك العرض فى الذكرى الثانية للثورة، منها 6 حالات احتاجت إلى دعم طبى، بينما تدخلت مجموعة الإنقاذ التابعة لمبادرة "شفت تحرش" مع 4 حالات داخل محطة مترو السادات، وحالة أخرى خلف مسجد عمر مكرم، مشيرة إلى أن هذه الوقائع التى تمت هى نتائج الرصد الأولى فحسب. 

وأكدت المبادرة فى بيانها أن التحرش الجنسى ووقائع التعدى على الفتيات والإناث أمر ممنهج، وليس عارضا أو ناتجا عن التدافع أو غيره من المسكنات أو المبررات الاجتماعية السلمية، وأن قوى إسلامية متشددة تدعم المتحرشين – حسبما ورد فى البيان- وأن كل محاولات التبجح والتجرؤ على أجساد النساء والفتيات ليست سوى رسائل مبطنة من أجل إرهاب المرأة المصرية، لكسر إرادتها وإقصائها عن المشهد السياسى والاجتماعى الذى أصبحت النساء فيه عنصرا هاما لا يقبل التهميش أو الإقصاء. 


اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*إشعال النيران فى مسكن تحت الإنشاء بسبب خلافات الجيرة بالشرقية

تمكن رجال الحماية المدنية بقسم فاقوس بالشرقية، من السيطرة على حريق شب بأخشاب بمنزل تحت الإنشاء بشارع ترعة المينا، وتحرر المحضر رقم 581 إدارى القسم وجارى العرض على النيابة. 

تلقى اللواء محمد كمال إخطارا من شرطة النجدة بنشوب حريق بمسكن ملك "ثروت حلمى.م.54 سنة"، والمسكن تحت الإنشاء ومقام على مساحة 200 متر، وأسفر الحريق عن التهام كمية من الأخشاب الخاصة بإنشاء المنزل. 

واتهم صاحب المسكن "السيد.ص" وآخرين جيرانه بالتسبب فى الحريق، بسبب خلافات الجيرة، وبالعرض على النيابة أمرت بتكليف قسم الأدلة الجنائية لفحص الحريق. 

اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*طالبة تتهم معلمة بضربها بالحذاء فى مدرسة ببنى سويف

اتهمت طالبة بمدرسة الفشن الإعدادية جنوب بنى سويف معلمة بالاعتداء عليها بالسب والشتم وصفعها على وجهها، فضلاً عن ضربها بالحذاء فى وجود المدير وأحد المعلمين بالمدرسة، كما تقدمت والدة الطالبة بشكوى إلى الشئون القانونية بالإدارة التعليمية بمركز الفشن. 

كان اللواء إبراهيم هديب مدير الأمن تلقى إخطاراً من العميد محمد منتصر رستم مأمور مركز الفشن، بقيام خلود مصطفى أحمد طالبة بالصف الثالث الإعدادى بمدرسة الفشن الإعدادية للبنات ووالدتها بتحرير محضر يتهمان فيه "هويدا.ع. ص" مدرسة علوم بالمدرسة بالاعتداء على الطالبة بالسب والشتم فى الفصل، وعند اعتراضها على ذلك صفعتها على وجهها وأضافت الطالبة أن المعلمة اصطحبتها إلى مكتب عادل جودة مدير المدرسة وضربتها بالحذاء فى وجود المدير وطه عباس مدرس اللغة العربية. 

تحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 1398 لسنة 2013 إدارى مركز الفشن، وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيق. 



اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*الإنتربول المصرى يتسلم متهماً هارباً من نظيره السعودى

تسلم الإنتربول المصرى اليوم، الأربعاء، متهماً هارباً من حكم بالسجن من نطيره السعودى فى إطار اتفاقية تبادل المتهمين والمجرمين بين البلدين، حيث تم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية نحو تنفيذ الحكم. 

وأكد مصدر مسئول بالمطار، أن المتهم يدعى "جميل.ع" من محافظة سوهاج وصل على الطائرة السعودية القادمة من الرياض بصحبة ثلاثة من رجال الأمن السعوديين، حيث تم تسليم المتهم لرجال الإنتربول المصرى الذين بدأوا فى تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بسجن المتهم ثلاثة أعوام فى قضية مخدرات، وكان الإنتربول المصرى قد أرسل ملف الاسترداد الخاص بالمتهم لنظيره السعودى بعد تحديد مكان هروبه، حيث تم القبض عليه وترحيله. 


اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*"متظاهرو الكورنيش" ينتشلون جثة طفل من "النيل" أمام فندق "سميراميس"

انتشل العشرات من المتظاهرين جثة طفل كانت طافية على مياة النيل امام فندق سيميراميس، محاولين التعرف على هويته. 

وقال شهود عيان ان هذه الجثة غارقة في النيل منذ 3 ايام نتيجة للاشتباكات التى دارت بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين والتى اسفرت عن سقوط العشرات من الاصابات. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*حريق هائل يلتهم مطعم "العمدة" والخسائر 400 ألف جنيه

شب حريق هائل؛ بمطعم بمنطقة أكتوبر، التهم كافة محتويات المطعم، حيث حدث ماس كهربائي أشعل النيران بالمطعم، وعلى الفور انتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية، إلى موقع الحريق، وتمكنت من إخماد ألسنة اللهب، وحرر محضرًا بالواقعة، وأخطرت النيابة العامة للتحقيق. 

تلقى اللواء "عبد الموجود لطفي" -مساعد وزير الداخلية لأمن الجيزة- إخطارًا من غرفة عمليات النجدة بأكتوبر، بنشوب حريق بمطعم "العمدة"، وعلى الفور انتقلت سيارات الإطفاء وقوات الحماية المدنية، وتبين من التحريات التي أجراها العميد حسام فوزي، مفتش مباحث قطاع أكتوبر، بإشراف اللواء محمود فاروق مدير المباحث الجنائية، أن ماس كهربائي وراء نشوب الحريق، وبمناقشة صاحب المطعم لم يتهم أحد، كما تبين أن النيران التهمت كافة محتويات المطعم، وقدرت الخسائر بأكثر من 400 ألف جنيه. 





المصدر الدستور*


----------



## V mary (13 مارس 2013)

*شكرا جاكس 
طبعا انا كل يوم بتابع ولازم احط بصمتي 
المهم اخبار النهاردة كويسة خالص في تحسن ملحوظ في معدلات الجريمة 
شكرا ههههههه​*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*جثة مجهولة تثير الجدل على ضفاف نهر النيل



[YOUTUBE]vuKCgAPxNqI[/YOUTUBE]


بث موقع "فيديو 7"، قناة اليوم السابع المصورة، فيديو لجثة عابرة على ضفاف نهر النيل، مقابل مقر الحزب الوطنى المنحل بالتحرير. 

وأكد شهود عيان، أن الجثة كانت لمتظاهر فى اشتباكات قصر النيل، ومع اختلاف ملامحه التى ضاعت لتواجده يومين فى البحر إلا أنهم استدلوا عليه من ملابسه متهمين الداخلية بالاعتداء عليه وإلقائه فى النيل، مما تسبب فى وفاته. 

وعقب آخر، أنه أوقف فور إيجاده للجثة عربة إسعاف، ولكن رفضت حمله، مما اضطر الشاب إلى حمله فى سيارة للتبليغ بالواقعة، وعلى الفور جاءت شرطة المسطحات المائية والأمن، وقام أحدهم بالدعاء على الأمن.
*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*إصابة 6 أطفال فى حادث انقلاب أتوبيس مدرسة بالإسكندرية

شهد طريق أبيس بمحافظة الإسكندرية، منذ قليل، حادثاً مأسوياً، بعد انقلاب أتوبيس مدارس تابع لمدرسة "سيدى جابر للغات" على الطريق، وأدى إلى إصابة 6 أطفال حتى الآن. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*انهيار منزل من طابقين فى الوراق

انهار منزل مكون من طابقين بمنطقة التل بالوراق، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، حيث انهار ولم يتم التوصل إلى وجود وفيات أو مصابين فى الحادث.

نقلا عن اليوم السابع
*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*الذئاب تهاجم قريه بالواحات الداخلة وتفترس 3 عجول في الوادي الجديد







هاجم فجر اليوم قطيع من الذئاب قرية غرب الموهوب التابعه لمركز ومدينة الداخله , مماآثار الذعر بين أهالي القريه خوفا علي اطفالهم وثرواتهم الحيوانيه . 

من جانبه يقول المواطن جمال محمد من أهالي القرية : فوجئت صباح اليوم عند ذهابي الي المزرعه بقطيع من الذئاب يتجول بداخل المزارع القريبة من القرية ,مما أنتابني شعور بالقلق والخوف علي الثروه الحيوانيه . 

وتابع أنه عند وصوله لمزرعتة وجد الذئاب وقد افترست إحدي صغار العجول وعجلين اخرين للمواطن فؤاد زوام من نفس القريه . 

وناشد مواطنون الوادي مسئولي الطب البيطري التحرك للقضاء علي الذئاب والتي باتت تهدد حياتهم وللحفاظا علي الثروه الحيوانبه . 



المصدر صدي البلد
*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*إشعال النيران فى شقة متهم هارب قام بقتل شاب فى السويس

شهدت منطقة تعاونيات القاهرة بالسويس اليوم الأربعاء، قيام غاضبين بإشعال النيران في شقة المتهم الهارب صلاح جمعة، والمتهم بقتل شاب، داخل منطقة الحرفيين بالسويس أمس، أثناء قيام المتهم الهارب بإطلاق الرصاص على إحدى العائلات. 

وكان رئيس مباحث قسم فيصل بالسويس قد تلقى اليوم الأربعاء بلاغا، بنشوب حريق بشقة المتهم صلاح جمعة بمساكن التعاونيات بحي فيصل بالسويس، وبالانتقال إلى مكان الحادث تبين أن من قام بأشعال النيران بشقة المتهم هم أصدقاء وأقارب الشاب الذي المتهم بقتله مالك الشقة ويدعى صلاح جمعة، وقاموا بإشعال النيران في الشقة باستخدام زجاجات المولوتوف. 

وكانت منطقة الحرفيين السكنية بالسويس قد شهدت مساء أمس الثلاثاء معركة بالأسلحة النارية بين عائلتين بمنطقة الحرفيين السكنية، وتسببت في مقتل شخص يدعى أحمد رشاد أحمد، 17 عاما، وإصابة آخر بطلق ناري، واتهم بقتل الشاب وإطلاق الرصاص عليه المتهم الهارب. 




المصدر الاهرام
*


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*انهار منزل مكون من طابقين بشارع التل بمنطقة الوراق، محافظة الجيزة، مساء اليوم، الأربعاء، وانتقلت سيارات الحماية المدنية لمكان الواقعة، وتبين أن قاطنى العقار كانوا قد خرجوا منه قبل سقوطه، وأكد الأهالى عدم سقوط ضحايا نتيجة سقوط العقار أو إصابة أى أشخاص من الأهالى، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة، وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 


وكانت غرفة النجدة بالجيزة، قد تلقت بلاغا بسقوط العقار، وعلى الفور انتقلت 6 سيارات من رجال الحماية المدنية إلى مكان البلاغ بشارع التل، وفور وصول القوات أكد الأهالى قاطنو العقار أنهم شعروا قبل سقوط العقار بساعات باهتزازه بصورة ملحوظة، وهو ما دفعهم للخروج من العقار بعد تأكدهم من سقوطه. 

انتقل "اليوم السابع" إلى مكان العقار المنهار، وأكد الأهالى أنه فور خروج قاطنى العقار منه انهار بالكامل دون وقوع أى ضحايا أو إصابات بين الأهالى، مشيرين إلى أن سقوط العقار تسبب فى إحداث ميل فى 4 بيوت مجاورة له، وقام الأهالى بإخلائها حتى يتم فحصها والتأكد عما إذا كانت معرضة للسقوط من عدمه. 

ومن جانبهم انتقل رجال قسم شرطة الوراق إلى مكان العقار المنهار، وتم عمل كردون أمنى حوله لمساعدة رجال الحماية المدنية فى رفع الأنقاض، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة، وإخطار النيابة لمباشرة التحقيق. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع
*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*ملتحون يقتحمون كلية الفنون التطبيقية بحثاً عن "عارية "!!!*

*هاجمت مجموعة مجهولة فجر اليوم الخميس كلية الفنون التطبيقية بجامعة القاهرة ، وقاموا بتكسير ابواب الكلية وقسم الغزل والنسيج ، والكافتيريا، بالإضافة الى عدد من الصور والتماثيل . 

وعلى الفور قامت إدارة الكلية بالإتصال بالشرطة بهدف منع المجهولين من تحطيم باقى تماثيل الكلية ، ولكن الشرطة رفضت التدخل قائلين" ملناش دعوة بالجامعة". 

الجدير بالذكر ان مديرية أمن الجيزة تبعد عن الكلية بضع دقائق ، ولكنها رفضت التدخل بحجة وجود امن خاص. 

نقلا عن الفجر*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*العثور على جثث 3 أفارقة برفح

قال شهود عيان من أهالى مدينة رفح، إنهم عثروا اليوم على ثلاث جثث من المهاجرين الأفارقة بجوار مستشفى رفح العام. 

تم إبلاغ الجهات الأمنية، ونقلت الجثث بمعرفة مرفق الإسعاف إلى مستشفى رفح، وتبين من ملامحهم والفحص الطبى أنهم رجال وفى طور الشباب وقد بدأت ملامح "السمرة" فى الوجه بشكل لافت ويشتبه فى وفاتهم نتيجة تناول مادة سامة. 

ومن جانبها رجحت مصادر أمنية، أن يكون الأفارقة قد توفوا أثناء التعذيب على يد عصابات تهريب الأفارقة، والتى تقوم بنقل منظم لهم عبر طرق صحراوية إلى الحدود مع الأراضى الفلسطينية المحتلة ويتم تهريبهم بعد ذلك إلى إسرائيل مقابل مبالغ مالية. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*القبض على سيدتان تخصصن فى نشل المواطنين

تمكن ضباط مباحث قسم ثان الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية من القبض على سيدتان من الهنجر تخصصن فى نشل المواطنين أثناء تواجدهم بالأماكن المزدحمة ووسائل المواصلات العامة وجارى عرضهن على النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيقات معهن. 

تلقى العميد"رفعت خضر" مدير المباحث الجنائية إخطارا من الرائد "أحمد صالح" رئيس مباحث قسم ثان الزقازيق يفيد تلقيه عدة بلاغات من المواطنين بسرقة أموالهم ومتعلقاتهم الشخصية أثناء تواجدهم بالأماكن المزدحمة والمواصلات . 

وأخر البلاغات كانت من آمال- م- ذ حيث أفادت فى أقوالها قيام سيدتان بمغافلتها وسرقة مبلغ "9آلاف جنيه, بالاضافة لبلاغ آخر من المواطن فهمى – ا- ه يفيد سرقة مبلغ "450جنيه" منه . 

وفور تقديم البلاغات تم تكثيف جهود البحث وتوصلت تحريات ضباط مباحث القسم إلى النشالتين حيث تبين بأن وراء وقائع السرقات نشالتان من الهنجر وهن مبروكة محمود محمد عبدالمجيد 40 سنة هنجرانية ومقيمة بالحريرى التابعة لدائرة قسم أول و صدفة لطفى على عشماوى 50 سنة هنجرانية أيضا و مقيمة بذات العنوان. 

وبإعداد الأكمنة اللازمة تمكن الرائد"أحمد صالح" رئيس مباحث القسم ومعاونه النقيب "إبراهيم الجهينى " من القبض على النشالتان وجارى عرضهن على النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيقات معهن. 



نقلا عن الفجر

*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*القبض على عاطلان وحلاق بحوزتهم 2500 قرص مخدرة بدمياط

تمكن ضباط قسم مكافحة المخدرات برئاسة الرائد أيمن الياظبى بالإشتراك مع ضباط وحدة مباحث مركز شرطة دمياط من إلقاء القبض على المدعو عبدالرحمن عادل شحاته السري 26 سنة عاطل ,و ومحمد محمد إبراهيم بخيت 27 سنة عاطل ومقيمان بناحية البصارطه دائرة المركز . 

وأحمد إبراهيم راشد أبو المعاطي 42 سنة حلاق ومقيم بناحية عزب النهضه دائرة مركز دمياط وبحوزتهم 2 لفافة تحوى كلا منهما كمية من الحشيش المخدر وزنتا حوالى 220 جرام و 2500 قرص مخدر ، ومبلغ مالى 1975 جنية ، وذلك أثناء تواجدهم طرف الأخير . 

وبمواجهتهم بما أسفر عنه الضبط إعترفوا بحيازتهم للمواد المخدرة بقصد الإتجار والمبلغ المالي من متحصلات البيع , وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 36/5735 جنايات مركز شرطة دمياط لسنة 2013 . 



نقلا عن الفجر*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*مصرع زوج على يد زوجته "المنتحره"







كشفت الأجهزة الأمنية ببنى سويف غموض ، حادث العثور على جثة "زوجين" داخل مسكنهم بحى "الأزهرى" الاسبوع الماضى . 

حيث كشفت التحريات عن وجود خلافات زوجية بين الزوجين منذ فترة طويلة نتيجة عدم قيام الزوج بالإنفاق بشكل كامل على الزوجة واطفالهما "بنت ـ 8سنوات" و "ولد ـ 3سنوات" نتيجة عدم حصوله على فرصة عمل وتعاطيه للمخدرات بصفة مستمرة . 

ودلت التحريات أيضاً على أن الأسرة بإحدى شقق منزل والد الزوج ، فضلاً عن "إهمال" الزوج لزوجته وإهتمامه باصدقائه والسهر خارج المنزل لساعات طويلة حتى الصباح مماساعد وبشكل كبير على تفاقم الخلافات بينهما ، دفع الزوجة إلى الذهاب لدى أسرتها بقرية "أهوه" بمركز بنى سويف أكثر من مرة غاضبة إلا أن أسرتها كانت تجبرها على العودة لزوجها ، وفى المرة الأخيرة ومع إصرار أسرة الزوجة على عودة نجلتهم مع زوجها بعد أن وعدهم بحسن معاملتها ، وأن هذه المره ستكون الأخيرة. 

وفى المساء قامت بعمل الطعام لأطفالها وعندما إطمأنت على دخولهما فى النوم قامت بوضع السم فى باقى الطعام وأكلت منه ورقدت على السرير لتستقبل "الموت" بجوار أطفالها ، وعند عودة الزوج فى ساعة متأخرة قام بتناول نفس الطعام "المسموم" فسقط فى وسط المنزل يصارع الموت ، وفى الصباح أنتظرت والدة المجنى علية نزول "زوجة أبنها" لشراء العيش من الفرن المجاور للمنزل فلم تحضر ، فسمعت صرخات الأطفال وهى تبكى فصعد شقيق المجنى عليه ، وقام بكسر إحدى شراعات المنزل بعدما فشلو فى طرق الباب دون إجابة من أحد ، ودخل فوجد "شقيقه" ملقى فى صالة الشقة ينازع "الموت" فى سكراته الأخيرة ، فحاول إسعافه ونقله للمستشفى ، لكنه لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة قبل وصوله للمستشفى ، فيما وجدت الزوجه "جثة" هامدة ملقاه على السرير ، فتم إبلاغ الشرطة التى حضرت على الفور. 
 كان "مدير أمن بنى سويف" قد تلقى إخطار الإسبوع الماضى من العميد "سامى توفيق" مدير الادارة العامة لشرطة النجدة يفيد بابلاغ اهالى حى الازهرى بمدينة بنى سويف بمصرع كلا من "هانى . ع . ع _ 35 سنة" وزوجته "سعاد . ش م ـ 30سنة ـ ربة منزل" ، تم خلالها توقيع الكشف الطبى الظاهرى على الجثتين بمعرفة الدكتور مفتش الصحة الذى أكد انه بالكشف الظاهرى لم يحدد وجود شبه جنائية من عدمه ، كما لم يتلاحظ لرجال المباحث بقيادة المقدم "مازن سعيد" رئيس مباحث بندر بنى سويف ، والرائد "أحمد هديب" معاون المباحث وبإشراف العميد "زكريا ابوزينة" مدير المباحث الجنائية ، وجود أى بعثرة بمحتويات الشقة وهو ما يشير ان الوفاة ربما تكون طبيعية الا ان" محمد بسيونى" مدير نيابة بندر بنى سويف بإشراف المستشار "حمدى فاروق" المحامى العام الاول لنيابات بنى سويف قرر تشريح الجثتين بمعرفة الطب الشرعى لبيان سبب الوفاه إلا أن تقرير الطب الشرعى لم ينتهى بعد حتى كشفت "الفجر" عن الأسباب الحقيقية لمصرع الزوج وزوجته. 



نقلا عن الفجر*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*الأمن يلقى القبض على مجهولين يحملون "مولوتوف وخرطوش" بشبرا

قامت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمنطقة شبرا صباح اليوم الخميس، بإلقاء القبض على 5 أشخاص يحملون زجاجات مولوتوف وأسلحة بيضاء وعدد من أعيرة الخرطوش. 

جاء ذلك خلال قيام قوات الأمن بفض مشاجرة نشبت بين عدد من الشباب على قطعة حشيش بمنطقة شارع أحمد بدوى وعزبة جرجس، فى حين شكلت قوات الأمن دروعا بشرية حول إحدى البنزينات المتواجدة بالمنطقة خوفا من نشوب النيران بها. 


نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*مصرع شخص أطلق مجهول الرصاص عليه من داخل سيارة ببورسعيد



لقى شخص فى العقد الثالث من العمر مصرعه صباح اليوم الخميس، إثر إطلاق مجهول الرصاص عليه من داخل سيارة، ليلقى حتفه فى الحال، ويفر الجانى هاربًا دون التعرف عليه، تم نقل الجثة لمشرحة مستشفى الزهور العام تحت تصرف النيابة. 

وكان مستشفى الزهور العام قد استقبل السيد على أحمد حسن (38 سنة) والمقيم بـ 21 ش محمد على والتجارى جثة هامدة إثر إصابته بطلقتى رصاص بالصدر والبطن وتم إيداعه بمشرحة المستشفى تحت تصرف النيابة العامة، وتم إخطار النيابة العامة لإجراء تحقيقاتها. 


بوابة الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*أمن القاهرة يضبط تشكيلا عصابيا لسرقة السيارات و ينجح فى إعاده 41 سيارة مبلغ بسرقتها

تمكنت أجهزة الأمن بالقاهرة، من القبض على تشكيل عصابى مكون من 6 أشخاص بينهم سيدة، تخصص فى سرقة السيارات، حيث نجحت أجهزة الأمن في إعادة 41 سيارة ماركات مختلفة. 

وأمر اللواء أسامة الصغير، مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع أمن القاهرة، بإحالة المتهمين إلى النيابة، التى قررت حبسهم 4 أيام وتم تسليم السيارات لأصحابها. 

وكانت معلومات قد وردت للواء جمال عبدالعال، مدير مباحث العاصمة، تفيد قيام عامل، و موظف بتكوين تشكيل عصابي تخصص فى سرقات السيارات بأسلوب " المفتاح المصطنع " بعد تغيير معالمها، وتزوير مستندات ملكيتها، والتصرف فيها بالبيع. 

حيث تمكن العقيد أحمد عبد العزيز، رئيس قسم مكافحة سرقات السيارات من ضبطهما خلال أحد الأكمنة، وبحوزتهما 4 لوحات معدنية، وأوراق وتوكيلات مزورة، وبمواجهتهما اعترفا امام المقدم أسامة عبد الفتاح، بمكافحة السيارات، بارتكابهما 5 حوادث سرقة بذات الأسلوب وقررا بتحصلهما علي المضبوطات واصطناعها لتسهيل بيع السيارات. 

ومن خلال تكثيف الاطواف الأمنية فى مناطق متفرقة بالقاهرة، والتى أسفرت عن العثور علي 32 سيارة مبلغ بسرقتهم من مناطق مختلفة . 

وفى مدينة السلام أول ، تمكن الرائد تامر فراج، ضابط بقسم مكافحة سرقات السيارات، وبصحبته القوة المرافقة من ضبط " تاجر ملابس " أثناء قيادته سيارة وبحوزته رخصة تسيير مزورة وتبين أنها مبلغ بسرقتها . 
كما تمكن النقيب محمد كريم ضابط مباحث إدارة تأمين الطرق والمنافذ والمعين بكمين 15 مايو من العثور على سيارة تبين انها مبلغ بسرقتها. 

وفى البساتين، أثناء مرور النقيب عمر الركايبى، ضابط بقسم مكافحة سرقات السيارات بالمنطقة تمكن من ضبط "كوافيره" أثناء قيادتها سيارة تبين انها مبلغ بسرقتها. 

وتمكن النقيب محمد كريم، ضابط مباحث إدارة تأمين الطرق والمنافذ والمعين بكمين 15 مايو من العثور على سيارة تبين أنها مسروقة. 

 بوابة الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*سائح إنجليزي الجنسية يصفع شرطي بالأقصر ؟!!

الأقصر ـ أ ش أ 

قررت محكمة جنح الأقصر برئاسة المستشار أسامة الكامل ، تغريم السائح الإنجليزى الجنسية المتهم بالاعتداء على شرطى أثناء تأدية عمله مبلغ 200 جنيه، وقبول الدعوى المدنية وإلزام المتهم بتعويض مؤقت للمجني عليه. 

كانت النيابة العامة بالأقصر قد أمرت بحبس السائح الإنجليزى الجنسية "إدوارد جون جيننز (62عاما)" 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق عقب اتهامه بالاعتداء على الشرطي محيي الدين عبد الستار "26 عاما"، أثناء تواجده بالخدمة بالقرب من فندق "إيميليو " وسط الأقصر، وصفعه على وجهه. 

على الفور، قرر المستشار محمد فهمي ، المحامي العام لنيابات الأقصر تقديم السائح الإنجليزي المتهم لمحاكمة عاجلة. 

وأشارت التحريات إلى أن السائح قد تعرض لمضايقات من قبل بعض الصبية، فطلب من الشرطي القبض عليهم إلا أن الشرطى لم يفهم لغة السائح الذي صفع الشرطي على وجهه.*


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*رعب بجامعة كفر الشيخ بسبب سقوط البوابة الحديدية على فرد أمن

أصيب، اليوم الخميس، السيد غلوش (أحد أفراد أمن بجامعة كفر الشيخ) بإصابات خطيرة وكسور مختلفة بمختلف أنحاء الجسم نتيجة سقوط بوابة الجامعة الرئيسية عليه أثناء قيامة بحراستها. 

تم على الفور نقله إلى المستشفى العسكري بكفر الشيخ، وتم تحويل الحالة "لخطورتها" إلى مستشفى المعادي بالقاهرة. 

وقد تسبب الحادث فى حالة من الرعب والخوف بين الطلاب والعاملين بالجامعة نتيجة سقوط البوابة الرئيسية المكونه من الحديد الثقيل والتى تعمل إلكترونيًا. 



الاهرام*


----------



## V mary (14 مارس 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *سائح إنجليزي الجنسية يصفع شرطي بالأقصر ؟!!
> 
> الأقصر ـ أ ش أ
> 
> ...



بقينا ملتشة للاجانب في بلدنا 
وفي الخر يخرج ب 200 جنية 
دول تمن اكلة بينزا لابن اخت عفاف شعيب​


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*رجال الإطفاء يسيطرون على حريق محدود بسرادق الصحفيين

نجح رجال أمن نقابة الصحفيين في السيطرة على حريق محدود في سرادق انتخابات النقابة. 

وذلك بعد أن اشتعلت أحد مصابيح الإنارة ، مما أحدث ماس كهربائي ، الأمر الذي أدى إلى اشتعال النيران في سقف السرادق ، إلا أن رجال الأمن تدخلوا و قاموا بإطفاء النيران باستخدام طفيات الحريق، دون حدوث اى إصابات أو خسائر تذكر. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*حريق هائل بكنيسة "سانت تريزا" ببنى سويف

أنقذت العناية الإلهية حى "مقبل" بمدينة بنى سويف ، من كارثة حريق هائل شب خلف كنيسة "سانت تريزا" والمستشفى الملحقة بها ، وتمكنت قوات الإطفاء بقيادة العميد "عصام المنصور" من السيطرة على الحريق ، بعد أن تم إخلائها. 

كان اللواء "إبراهيم هديب" مدير أمن بنى سويف ، قد تلقى إخطاراً من العميد "سامى توفيق" مدير شرطة النجدة ببنى سويف ، يفيد بتلقيه بلاغاً بنشوب حريق بمحيط كنيسة ومستشفى "سانت تريزا" بحى "مقبل" بمدينة بنى سويف. 

فأصدر "هديب" تعليماته على الفور إلى العميد "عصام المنصورى" مدير إدارة الحماية المدنية ، بسرعة تحرك قوات الإطفاء ، التى نجحت فى إخلاء إخلاء الكنيسة من "القساوسة" ورجال الدين والمترددين عليها ، كما أخلت قوات الحماية المدنية المستشفى من الأطباء وأطقم التمريض والمرضى والزائرين ، تحسباً لإمتداد النيران إليها ، وتم السيطرة على الحريق دون وقوع خسائر فى الأرواح. 

أكدت تحريات المباحث الجنائية أن الحريق نشب ، بعد إشتعال غاز "الميسان" المنبعث من بعض القمامة والمخلفات المتراكمة فى قطعة أرض فضاء ملاصقة للكنيسة مما أدى إلى إشتعال النيران فى الأشجار والنخيل المتواجد بجوار سور الكنيسة ، وأنه لا توجد أى شبهة جنائية فى الحادث. 
تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة للتحقيق. 

نقلا عن الفجر*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*العثور على ٤ تلميذات وسط الزراعات عقب اختطافهن وسرقتهن

تمكنت سيدة من اختطاف ٤ تلميذات من مدرسة خالد بن الوليد الابتدائية بأشمون، مساء اليوم الخميس وسرقة حليهن وإلقائهن وسط الزراعات ونحرر محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 

تلقى اللواء أحمد عبد الرحمن مدير أمن المنوفية إخطارًا من رئيس مباحث أشمون باختفاء 4 تلميذات من مدرسة خالد بن الوليد بأشمون. 

بالانتقال الفورى والفحص تم العثور على التلميذات الأربع، وسط الزراعات وبسؤالهن، أكدن قيام سيدة باصطحابهن من فناء المدرسة وإقناعهن بأنها مدرسة واستقلال سيارة بحجة اشتراكهن فى مسابقة دينية وقامت بتجريدهن من حليهن الذهبية، بحجة حرمة قراءة القرآن فى أثناء التزين بالذهب، وقامت بعدها بالفرار، وتركتهن وسط الزراعات، تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيق. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*
أب يتجرد من المشاعر الإنسانية ..ويقتل ابنه صعقا بالكهرباء

تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن البحر الأحمر من إلقاء القبض على قاتل نجله الطفل الذى لا يتجاوز عمره 3 سنوات صعقا بالكهرباء. 
كان اللواء حمدى الجزار مساعد الوزير مدير أمن البحر الاحمر قد تلقى بلاغ من قسم شرطة اول الغردقة يفيد بالعثور على طفل مقتول فى منزله إثر تعذيبه وصعقه بالكهرباء وعلى الفور تم تكليف العميد جرير مصطفى مدير مباحث المديرية با لكشف عن لغز الحادث 
واكدت التحريات ان وراء الجريمة والد الطفل والذى تمكن من الهرب عقب ارتكاب الجريمة وتتبع رجال المباحث خط سير الجانى وتمكن العميد جرير من القبض عليه اثناء محاولته الهروب مستقلا أحد اتوبيسات النقل العام وتم ارتياده الى قسم شرطة أول الغردقة . 

نقلا عن الفجر*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*ضبط 1200 لتر مواد بترولية مهربة بالشرقية


أسفرت الحملات المكثفة، بمحافظة الشرقية فى التصدى لظاهرة بيع المواد البترولية، بالسوق السوداء بمركزى كفر صقر وصان الحجر، وضبط 1200 لتر، مواد بترولية مختلفة. 

وأوضحت الحملة أن الكميات المضبوطة عبارة عن، سيارة محملة بـ 30 جركنا سعة الجركن 20 لترا "600 "لتر بناحية كفر صقر، وأخرى بصان البحرية، مركز صان الحجر محملة بـ 27 جركنا سعة 20 لترا، و8 جراكن سعة 5 لترات بإجمالى 600 لتر، وسيارات أخرى محملة بأنابيب الغاز المدعم وسولار وبنزين. 

كما تم ضبط سيارة بها 50 أنبوبة غاز ممتلئة، وأخرى ربع نقل محملة بـ 64 أنبوبة غاز. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*ضبط مخدرات وأسلحة بحوزة 3 عمال بالدقى

ألقت مباحث، الجيزة القبض على عامل، بحوزته فرد خرطوش، وتمكنت من ضبط عاملين آخرين، وبحوزتهما كمية من مخدر البانجو والأقراص المخدرة، وسلاح أبيض بمنطقة الدقى. 

أثناء مرور النقيب عمرو مصطفى، ضابط مباحث الدقى، بشارع جامعة الدول العربية، تمكن من ضبط "ا.م.م" 27 سنة عامل، وبحوزته فرد خرطوش، وبمواجهته اعترف بحيازته واستخدامه بغرض الدفاع عن نفسه. 

كما تمكن أمينا الشرطة علاء عبد المغنى ومحمود حسين بقسم الدقى من القبض على "م.ف" 27 سنة و"ك.ط" 18 سنة عاملين وبحوزتهما كمية من مخدر البانجو، بالإضافة إلى 20 قرص مخدر من عقار الترامادول وسلاح أبيض"مطواة". 

اعترفا المتهمان بحيازتهما للمضبوطات بقصد الاتجار بها فأخطر اللواء محمد الشرقاوى مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة وباشرت النيابة التحقيق. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*حبس المتهم بقتل شقيقه الأكبر ببولاق 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق

أمرت نيابة بولاق أبوالعلا، بحبس المتهم بقتل شقيقه 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق، بعد أن تعدى عليه بسكين أثناء قيامه بضرب "والدته" لرفضها أعطائه أموالاً لتعاطى المخدرات، كما قررت النيابة تشريح جثة المجنى عليه لبيان سبب الوفاة. 

وكان الأخ الأصغر، قد فقد عقله عندما شاهد شقيقه الأكبر يصفع والدتهما على وجهها فلم يتمالك أعصابه فانهال عليه ضربًا بعد أن أحضر سكيناً وطعنه طعنات نافذة، أودت بحياته، وظل يبكى فوق جثته. 

وأصيبت الأم بحالة إغماء فور مشاهدتها للجريمة، التى هزت منطقة بولاق أبوالعلا. 

وكان الرائد على فيصل معاون مباحث قسم شرطة بولاق أبوالعلا، قد تلقى بلاغًا من الأهالى بوجود جثة لشاب داخل شقة بالمنطقة، وتبين من المعاينة أن الجثة لشاب اسمه محمد "34 سنة" عاطل عثر عليه غارقًا فى دمائه، وبه عدة طعنات فى أنحاء متفرقة بجسمه. 

وتوصلت التحريات إلى أن شقيقه الأصغر وراء قتله واسمه أحمد "28 سنة" طالب بعد أن شاهد المجنى عليه ينهال بالضرب على والدتهما نتيجة معاتبته لتناوله للأقراص المخدرة والهيروين، الأمر الذى يجعله يفقد وعيه فى بعض الأحيان، وليلة ارتكاب الجريمة رفضت أمه إعطائه أموالاً فتعدى عليها بالضرب وعندما حاول شقيقه الأصغر الدفاع عن أمهما، تعدى عليه أيضًا فاحضر سكيناً من المطبخ وانهال عليه طعناً ولم يتركه إلا جثة هامدة. 

اعترف المتهم بارتكابه الجريمة، وقرر أنه لم يكن يقصد قتله، إلا أنه فقد وعيه عندما تعدى على والدتهما، وأضاف فى اعترافاته أن المجنى عليه كان دائم الاعتداء بالضرب على والدتهما. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*إصابة 4 أشخاص في انهيار سقف منزل قديم بمنطقة الدخيلة بالإسكندرية

سقطت أجزاء من عقار بمنطقة الدخيلة بالإسكندرية، وأسفر ذلك عن إصابة 4 أفراد من أسرة واحدة، حيث انهار سقف غرفة الصالة بالدور الذي فوقهم، فيما قرر حي العجمي التابع له العقار، إخلاءه لحين العرض علي لجنة المنشآت الآيلة للسقوط. 

كان قسم شرطة الدخيلة قد تلقى بلاغاً بسقوط أجزاء من عقار بشارع البوابة 8 وسقوط مصابين. 

وانتقلت قوات الحماية لمعاينة العقار، وبالفحص تبين أن العقار تبلغ مساحته 80 مترًا وهو بناء قديم ملك "أشرف جودت طوبار مشغول بالسكان وتبين سقوط سقف غرفة الصالة. 

وأسفر الحادث عن إصابة كل من والدة مالك العقار "عواطف عبد الرحيم شعيرة" 62 عاماً "ربة منزل"، بجرح بالرأس وسحجات بالذراعين ووشقيقها "عبد الرحمن" 58 عاماً موظف بالمعاش بجرح بالرأس وسحجات بالساقين ونجل مالك العقار "هاشم" 5 سنوات بجرحين بالرأس والرقبة وشقيقة "عبد الرحمن" 9 سنوات بجرح بالرأس وآخر بالساق. 

تم نقل المصابين إلي مستشفي العامرية العام لتلقي العلاج، وتم إخطار غرفة عمليات المحافظة وحي العجمي الذين قرروا إخلاء العقار من السكان دون المنقولات لحين العرض علي اللجنة المختصة، وتم وضع الحواجز الحديدية حول العقار لتأمين المارة. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*السلفيين يحطمون تماثيل الحديقة اليابانية في حلوان


حطمت مجموعة مجهولة التماثيل الموجودة الحديقة اليابانية في حلوان، حيث أكد شهود عيان أن السلفيين هم من قاموا بتحطيم رؤوس التماثيل. 

مشيراً شاهد عيان أنه قام بالإتصال بمدير الحديقة بوزارة الأثار ولكنه أنكر هدم التماثيل ، قائلا أنا"معرفش حاجة على اللى بتتكلم عليه" ، منتقداً مافعله السلفيون فى تماثيل ام كلثوم ، وطه حسين. 

نقلا عن الفجر*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*مصرع وإصابة 18 فى حادث تصادم سيارتين بالإسماعيلية

لقى 4 مواطنين مصرعهم وأصيب 10 آخرين، نتيجة حادث تصادم بين سيارتين على طريق الإسماعيلية- 36 الحربى فجر اليوم. 

تلقى اللواء محمد عيد مدير أمن الإسماعيلية إخطاراً، يفيد اصطدام السيارة رقم (1987 ر.هـ.ص)، بالسيارة رقم 311 أجرة الإسماعيلية ما أسفر عن مصرع كل من نور عيد محمد ووليد السيد عبد العظيم وأحمد محمود محمد وأحمد محمد عبد الحميد وإصابة كل من: حسنية عليوة على ومحمد عبد الخالق محمد ومحمود أحمد محمد وعادل عبد الغنى محمد وشريف محمد شريف ومجدى إبراهيم عبد الرازق ومحمد أحمد محمد ورزق بدر باسم وسامح صلاح على وأشرف عبد الفتاح عليوة، تم نقل جثث الضحايا والمصابين للمستشفى العام. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*السيطرة على حريق هائل بمخازن موالح برشــــيد

نجحت قوات الحماية المدنية في السيطرة على حريق هائل اندلع في شونة وفراكة ومخازن موالح برشيد مساء أمس، ومنعت امتداد النيران إلى العقارات المجاورة، بعد أن التهمت النيران محتويات المخازن، وذلك بسبب ماس كهربائي في غرفة الكهرباء، ولم يسفر الحريق عن إصابات، وتم تحرير محضر وأخطرت النيابة العامة. 

تلقى اللواء محمد حبيب مدير أمن البحيرة، إخطارا من العميدين محمد حجاج مدير إدارة شرطة النجدة، وعادل أبو شنب مأمور مركز شرطة رشيد بالحريق، انتقلت على الفور قوات الحماية المدينة من كفر الدوار والمحمودية وإدكو وإدفينا، بالاضافة إلى سيارات وحدة رشيد ورجال المباحث إلى مكان الحريق، وتمت السيطرة عليه، ومنع امتداده إلى العقارات المجاورة، وتبين من التحقيقات الأولية أن الحريق شب في شونة وفراكة ومخازن موالح، وأن النيران التهمت محتويات المخازن، وأن سببه ماس كهربائي في غرفة الكهرباء. 

تم تحرير محضر بالحريق، وأخطرت النيابة العامة. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*5 سيارات أطفاء للسيطرة على حريق التهم عقار بالفيوم .. والأهالي يتهمون شاباً بإشعال النيران

تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية بمركز سنورس بمحافظة الفيوم من السيطرة على حريق شب فى احدى العمارات السكنية بالمدينة فجر اليوم . 

كان اللواء سعد زغلول مدير أمن الفيوم قد تلقى إخطاراً من اللواء سامح طلبه نائب مدير الأمن بالحريق ، انتقلت 5 سيارات أطفاء إلى مكان الحريق وتمكنت من السيطرة على النيران قبل امتدادها إلى العمارات المجاورة . 

وأصيبت بعض من شاركوا فى عملية الإطفاء باختناقات محدودة تم نقلهم بسيارات الإسعاف إلى مستشفى سنورس المركزى لإسعافهم . 

اتهم بعض الأهالى أحد الشباب باشعال النيران عمداً فى العمارة السكنية لوجود بعض الخلافات بينه وبين أحد السكان . 

تم تحرير محضر بالحريق وقررت النيابة انتداب خبراء المعمل الجنائى بمديرية أمن الفيوم لإعداد تقرير عن الحريق لبيان أسبابه وسرعة تحريات المباحث عن الحريق . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*فتاة تتعدى على والدتها المسنة بالضرب حتى الموت

تعدت فتاة بكرداسة على والدتها المسنة بالضرب حتى الموت، وتم نقل الجثة إلى المستشفى، والقبض على المتهمة، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيقات. 

وتلقى العميد محمد جبر مأمور مركز شرطة كرداسة بلاغا من الأهالى بمنطقة المعتمدية باندلاع مشاجرة بين فتاة ووالدتها ووفاة الأم، فانتقل المقدم ضياء رفعت رئيس المباحث إلى مكان الواقعة، واستمع إلى أقوال شهود العيان الذين أفادوا بأن الفتاة "ميرفت.م" (32 سنة) تقيم بمفردها لدى والدتها، ويوم الحادث سمعوا صراخ الأم، حيث دخلوا المنزل فوجدوا الفتاة تتعدى بالضرب على الأم المسنة (75 سنة) بعصا حتى أغشى عليها، وتم نقلها للمستشفى إلا أنها فارقت الحياة. 

وألقى ضباط المباحث بإشراف العميد وجدى عبد النعيم مفتش مباحث شمال الجيزة القبض على المتهمة، وتبين أنها تعانى من مرض نفسى وحالات اكتئاب، وبإخطار اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى مدير أمن الجيزة، أمر بتحرير محضر بالواقعة. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*مشاجرة بالأسلحة الآلية بميدان الجيزة

نشبت مشاجرة بين أحد الباعة الجائلين بميدان الجيزة وأحد الأهالي بالجيزة، قام على إثرها عدد كبير من أهلية الأخير، بالتوجه إلى ميدان الجيزة، حاملين الأسلحة البيضاء، وزجاجات المولوتوف والأسلحة الآلية وهاجموا الباعة الجائلين المتواجدين بالميدان، وأطلقوا النيران بعشوائية ورشقوا الباعة بزجاجات المولوتوف. 

وأكد جابر حسين أحد الباعة الجائلين بالميدان، أنه تسبب الهجوم بالأسلحة البيضاء والآلية، في زعر لكل المارة والباعة المتواجين بالميدان، وأنه تم إخلاء الميدان في دقائق معدودة، مشيرًا إلى أن طلقات الرصاص كانت تطلق فوق رؤوس الباعة الجائلين، وأنه تسبب الهجوم في حرق بعض البضائع الخاصة بالباعة، ولفت إلى أن الهجوم تم على مرئى ومسمع من رجال الشرطة المتواجدين بميدان الجيزة، نافيًا وقوع أي إصابات جراء المشاجرة أو الهجوم على الميدان. 



المصدر الوطن*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*قطار يدهس طفلين أثناء عبورهما مزلقان ملوى بالمنيا

أونا 

دهس أحد القطارات شقيقين أثناء عبورهما مزلقان ملوي جنوب المنيا . 

كان اللواء أحمد سليمان مدير امن المنيا تلقي إخطارا من مامور مركز شرطة ملوي جنوب المنيا يفيد بمصرع طفلين صدمهم قطار أثناء عبورهما مزلقان إحدي قري مركز ملوي ، وبالانتقال تبين ان الطفلين هم خالد رجب يحيي 10 سنوات وشقيقه الأصغر عمر رجب يحيي 8 سنوات ويقيمان بقرية قلندول التابعة لمركز ملوي . 

ومن التحريات تبين انه أثناء عبورهم مزلقان قرية الروضة صدمهم القطار فلقي مصرعهما في الحال ، تم نقل الجثث الي مستشفي ملوي العام وتحرر المحضر اللازم .*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*القبض على محاسب اتهمته زوجته بالتسبب فى مصرع طفلهما المصاب بضمور في المخ

شهدت مدينة الغردقة حادثا مأساويا حيث لقي طفل 3 سنوات - مصاب بضمور في المخ - مصرعه بعد إصابته بكدمات شديدة برأسه واتهمت الأم والد الطفل الذي يعمل محاسبا بالتسبب في وفاته عن طريق الخطأ بعد امتناع الطفل عن تناول وجبة لحوم حسب توصية الطبيب المعالج للطفل وقيام والده بضربه على رأسه وظهره بضربات تسببت فى مصرعه . 

ألقت الشرطة القبض على الزوج بموقف سيارات الأجرة قبل هروبه، فيما أنكر المتهم الواقعة خلال استجوابه بقسم الشرطة وتم إيداع جثة الطفل بمشرحة مستشفي الغردقة العام والتحفظ علي المتهم، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وتباشر النيابة التحقيق . 

كان اللواء سامح قوطة مأمور قسم أول الغردقة قد تلقي إخطارا من الدكتور حسام عبده مدير عام مستشفي الغردقة العام بوصول جثة طفل يدعي مروان 3 سنوات وتبين من التقرير الطبي الأولي أن الطفل مصاب بكدمات في الرأس وتم إيداع الجثة في مشرحة المستشفي . 

وتبين من التحريات التي أجراها الرائد احمد أنور وأسامة مهران معاوني المباحث أن والدة الطفل تقدمت ببلاغ تتهم فيه والد الطفل بضربه علي رأسه وظهره عدة ضربات تسببت في مصرعه وان الطفل كان يعاني من مرض ضمور في المخ . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*القبض على ربة منزل جمعت بين زوجين أحدهما في القاهرة والثاني ببنى سويف

ألقت المباحث الجنائية ببني سويف القبض علي ربة منزل بعد هروبها من منزل الزوجية في القاهرة لتتزوج من شخص آخر في مدينة الفشن التابعة لمحافظة بني سويف . 

كان العميد محمد منتصر رستم قد فوجيء بأحد الأشخاص يدخل عليه مكتبه ويطلب منه أن يقبض علي زوجته التي هربت من منزل الزوجية بمنطقة المرج بالقاهرة لتتزوج من شخص آخر في مدينة الفشن وقدم قسيمة زواجه منها . 

تم إخطار اللواء إبراهيم هديب مدير أمن بني سويف حيث تبين من تحقيقات الرائد مصطفي عقرب رئيس مباحث الفشن أن ربة المنزل تدعي نعمات سيد متزوجة من أحمد محمد سالم وانجبت منه طفلا يدعي كريم ويقيمان في منطقة المرج بالقاهرة . 

وأن الزوجة تركت المنزل بعد حدوث مشاجرة مع زوجها فأعتقد الزوج أن زوجته ذهبت إلي بيت والدها وبعد مرور عدة أيام ذهب الزوج لمنزل والدها ليعود بها إلي منزله ففوجيء بان أهلها لا يعلموا عنها شيئا وان الزوجة لم تأتي إليهم . 

فأسرع الزوج يبحث عن زوجته في كل مكان حتى فوجيء أن زوجته تعرفت علي شخص آخر يدعي حسن علي من مدينة الفشن ببني سويف ويقيم بالقاهرة وأنها سافرت معه لبلدته لإتمام زواجهما فأسرع الزوج إلي مدينة الفشن وفوجيء أن زوجته قد تزوجت شخص آخر غيره وتعيش معه وأنهما حضرا إلي الفشن وأقيم لهما حفل زفاف في منزل زوجها الجديد . 

فأسرع إلي قسم الشرطة ليقدم بلاغ بما حدث ويتهم زوجته بالجمع بين زوجين قام النقيبان حسام الريدي ومحمد محروس معاونا المباحث بالقبض عليها وحرر المحضر رقم 2 أحوال الفشن لسنة 2013 وأخطرت النيابة للتحقيق. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*إصابة 3 سيدات بأعيرة نارية إثر مشاجرة بين عائلتين ببنى سويف

أصيبت 3 سيدات بطلقات نارية من أسلحة خرطوش، تصادف تواجدهن أمام منازلهن أثناء مشاجرة بين عائلتين لخلاف على أولوية السير على طريق فرعى بين مدينة أهناسيا وقرية سدمنت الجبل ببنى سويف، تم نقل المصابات إلى المستشفى وتمكنت الشرطة من القبض على أحد المشاركين فى المشاجرة وجارى البحث عن الآخرين. 

كان اللواء إبراهيم هديب مدير أمن بنى سويف تلقى إخطارا من اللواء شريف رياض مساعده لمنطقة الجنوب بإبلاغ مستشفى أهناسيا المركزى بوصول 3 ربات بيوت مصابات بطلقات خرطوش فى أنحاء متفرقة من أجسامهن وهن: حنان بكرى سيد إبراهيم 35 سنة، سميرة معوض أحمد 60 عاما، صفاء أبو حامد عويضة 27 سنة. 

دلت تحريات الرائد لملوم عبد الوهاب رئيس مباحث أهناسيا بإشراف العميد زكريا أبو زينة مدير المباحث الجنائية أنه أثناء سير كل من سيد محمد سيد 16 سنة عامل ومحمود شعبان إبراهيم عدس 25 سنة وإسماعيل محروس 21 سنة فلاح (طرف أول) يستقلون دراجة بخارية بدون لوحات معدنية، وأيضا محمود أنور عبد المجيد 40 سنة، فلاح و3 من أولاد عمومته (طرف ثان) يستقلون جرارا زراعيا على طريق فرعى بين مدينة أهناسيا وقرية سدمنت الجبل وقعت بينهما مشادة كلامية بسبب أولوية المرور. 

تطورت المشادة إلى مشاجرة قام خلالها الطرف الثانى بإطلاق أعيرة الخرطوش على الطرف الأول مما أدى إلى إصابة ثلاث ربات بيوت خطأً تصادف وقوفهن أمام منازلهن أثناء المشاجرة، وتم نقلهن إلى المستشفى المركزى لتلقى العلاج. 

وتمكنت الشرطة من القبض على سيد محمد سيد قائد الدراجة البخارية (الطرف الأول) وبحوزته سلاح أبيض (سنجة) وتواصل المباحث جهودها للقبض على المشاركين فى المشاجرة من الطرف الثانى، حرر محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 




المصدر اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*ملثمون يهاجمون موقف السيدة عائشة بالاسلحة وسقوط مصابين

مجهولون يهاجمون سائقى "السيدة عائشة" بالأسلحة أثناء إضرابهم داخل الموقف 

هاجم عدد كبير من المجهولين المسلحين، السائقين المتواجدين بموقف السيدة عائشة، وذلك أثناء إضرابهم عن العمل ونقل المواطنين لعدم توافر البنزين والسولار فى محطات الوقود بالمنطقة، وأصيب عدد من السائقين بجروح، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 

البداية كانت بتلقى المقدم أيمن سمير رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة الخليفة بلاغاً من الأهالى يفيد بهجوم حوالى 60 شخصا مجهولين يحملون أسلحة نارية وبيضاء، وهاجموا السائقين المعتصمين داخل الموقف، والمضربين عن العمل لعدم توافر الوقود، وتسببوا فى إصابة عدد منهم بجروح. 

وانتقل على الفور الرائد شريف سيف معاون مباحث القسم وقوة أمنية إلى موقف الأتوبيس، وفور وصولهم فر المتهمون هاربون، وتبين إصابة عدد من السائقين نتيجة مهاجمتهم بالحجارة والأسلحة البيضاء، فتم نقل عدد من المصابين إلى المستشفى لتلقى الإسعافات الأولية، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة، وتولت النيابة العامة التحقيق، ويكثف رجال المباحث بالقسم من جهودهم لضبط المتهمين.*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*السيطرة على حريق محدود بمديرية الكهرباء بسوهاج

سيطرت قوات الحماية المدنية بمديرية أمن سوهاج، على حريق محدود شب مساء اليوم الجمعة، في أشجار النخيل بمبنى مديرية الكهرباء، في دائرة قسم ثان مدينة سوهاج. 

وكان اللواء محسن الجندي، مدير أمن محافظة سوهاج، قد تلقى بلاغًا بنشوب حريق في أشجار النخيل المحيطة بمبنى مديرية كهرباء المحافظة، بدائرة قسم ثان مدينة سوهاج، وتصاعد ألسنة اللهب والدخان في سماء المنطقة، وانتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية وسيارات الإطفاء، وتمكنت من السيطرة على النيران وإخمادها قبل امتدادها إلى مباني ومنشآت المديرية . 

ورجحت المعاينة المبدئية، أن يكون سبب الحريق ماس كهربائي من أسلاك الكهرباء الملاصقة لأشجار النخيل أعلى سور المبنى، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة، وإبلاغ النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق . 



المصدر الشروق*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*تسمم 60 طالبا بالمدينة الجامعية بالإسكندرية

أصيب 60 طالبا من سكان المدينة الجامعية بجامعة الإسكندرية بحالات تسمم وتم على إثرها نقل14 منهم إلى مستشفى الاميري ومثلهم إلى مستشفى الطلبة وتوجهت لجنة من وزارة الصحة إلى المدينة وصادرت الأطمعة المشتبهه بها. 

وقال الطالب أحمد بركات - رئيس اتحاد طلاب المدينة الجامعية - أن الاتحاد لن يمرر تلك الواقعة وسيصعد المشكلة لأعلى مستوى ما دامت حياة الطلاب وحقوقهم آخر ما يشغل بال الإدارة. 

وأكد طلاب المدينة الجامعية على مساندتهم للاتحاد في التصعيد إن لم تحاسب الإدارة المسئولين. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*مصرع 2 وإصابة 3 في انقلاب «ميكروباص» بأسيوط

لقي شخصان مصرعهما، وأصيب 3 آخرون، مساء الجمعة، في حادث انقلاب سيارة «ميكروباص»، بالطريق الصحراوى الغربى بأسيوط. 

تلقى اللواء أبو القاسم أبو ضيف، مدير الأمن، إخطارًا من المقدم أحمد التوني، رئيس مباحث مرور أسيوط، يفيد بوقوع حادث تصادم سيارة ميكروباص. 

وبانتقال القوات تبين من أقوال شهود عيان أن الحادث وقع بعد أن فوجئ السائق بعبور أحد الحيوانات الضالة للطريق، فلم يستطع التحكم في عجلة القيادة، فوقع الحادث، الذي نجم عنه مصرع سائق السيارة، كمال مناع، 37 سنة، وعسران محمد، 36 سنة، وإصابة كل من محمد عبد القادر الجمل، 47 سنة، ونبيه عبد الفهيم عليان، 24 سنة، وهشام توفيق، 19 سنة. 

تم نقل الجثث والمصابين إلى مستشفى أسيوط العام، وتحرير محضر رقم 305 أحوال بمركز أسيوط، وإخطار النيابة التى أمرت بدفن الجثتين بعد عرضهما على الطب الشرعي. 

نقلا عن المصري اليوم*


----------



## چاكس (17 مارس 2013)

*تمكنت قوات الاطفاء منذ قليل من السيطرة علي الحريق الهائل الذي شب في مول طلعت حرب ، وانخفضت السنة اللهب وأعمدة الدخان التي كانت تخرج من المبني بعد انتقال النيران لعدة طوابق من المبني ، ويقوم رجال الإطفاء الآن بعمليات تتبع النيران بالمياه خشية اندلاع الحريق مرة أخري .


*

[YOUTUBE]0dulqOY-K0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (17 مارس 2013)

*قدرت الخسائر المبدئية للحريق الهائل الذي شب بمول طلعت حرب بوسط البلد، الذي التهم المحلات الموجودة بالدور الثالث والرابع والخامس، بنحو 50 مليون جنيه. 
شب الحريق ظهر اليوم الأحد وانتقلت قوات الدفاع المدنى إلى موقع الحريق، وقام اللواء عبد العزيز توفيق مساعد وزير الداخلية للحماية المدنية بإخلاء المبنى، والسيطرة على الحريق لمنع امتداده الى داخل المول والمحلات الموجودة بالطابق الارضي. 
كما تم استدعاء 8 سيارات إطفاء وسلم كهربائى للسيطرة على الحريق، ولم يسفر الحريق عن اصابات. 
وأكدت المعاينة المبدئية حدوث الحريق بسبب ماس كهربائى بأحد المحلات المحترقة . 
وكان اللواء عبد العزيز توفيق مساعد وزير الداخلية للحماية المدنية قد تلقى بلاغا بنشوب حريق بمول طلعت حرب بمنطقة وسط البلد، وبالانتقال على الفور تم استدعاء 8 سيارات إطفاء وسلم كهربائى، وتبين أن النيران مشتعلة بالمحلات المطلة على شارع طلعت حرب، وأن ماسا كهربائيا سبب الحادث، حسب شهود العيان والتحقيق المبدئى. 
قامت القوات وإدارة البحث الجنائى باشراف اللواء جمال عبد العال مدير مباحث العاصمة بإخلاء المبنى، وتمت السيطرة على الحريق بالمحلات التى تم تدمير محتوياتها بالكامل، فى حين انتاب المواطنين المتواجدين بمنطقة وسط البلد الذعر، وقام عدد كبير من الشباب والباعة الجائلين بمساعدة رجال الاطفاء والحريق. 
كما قامت قوات الاطفاء بتواصل عمليات التبريد على الاسقف الخاصة بالادوار العليا، لضمان عدم حدوث اشتعال مرة أخرى . 


الوفد*


----------



## چاكس (17 مارس 2013)

*أصيب سكان منطقة أرض اللواء بحالة من الذعر عقب نشوب حريق هائل بمخزن أقامه أحد تجار السولار والبنزين بالسوق السوداء، ما تسبب في وقوع انفجارات وانهيار العقار الكائن به المخزن، كما أدت الانفجارات إلى انهيار شقتين بعقار مجاور. 

وتمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية من السيطرة على النيران وأمر اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى، مدير أمن الجيزة، بإخطار النيابة التي تولت التحقيق. 

كان اللواء محمود فاروق مدير مباحث الجيزة قد تلقى بلاغا بنشوب حريق هائل داخل عقار بمنطقة أرض اللواء وفور إخطار اللواء عبد العزيز توفيق مدير الادارة العامة للحماية المدنية امر بتوجيه ١٠ سيارات اطفاء إلى مكان الحادث، والتى تمكنت من السيطرة على النيران بعد ساعتين من المكافحة ، بينما تمكن الرائد محمد امين رئيس مباحث العجوزة من القبض على صاحب المخزن وتمت إحالته إلى النيابة التي تولت التحقيق. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (17 مارس 2013)

*القبض على 3 مسلحين سرقوا مليون جنيه من سيارة بنك بالشرقية

تمكن ضباط مباحث مركز شرطة مدينة بلبيس بمحافظة الشرقية، بالتنسيق مع ضباط إدارة البحث الجنائي، من كشف غموض واقعة السطو المسلح على سيارة نقل أموال تابعه لبنك الائتمان الزراعي فرع الزقازيق وسرقة مبلغ مليون جنيه منها وذلك بعد قيام مجهولين بإطلاق الأعيره النارية عليها وإجبار قائدها على التوقف بعد انفجار أحد إطاراتها وتعطلها. 

وكان اللواء محمد كمال جلال، مدير أمن الشرقية، تلقى إخطاراً من الرائد عمرو سويلم، رئيس مباحث المركز، يفيد بقيام مجهولين بإطلاق أعيرة نارية على السيارة رقم 529/14 قطاع عام بيك آب، تابعة للبنك والاستيلاء على مليون جنيه منها تحت تهديد السلاح، ومن خلال تحريات المباحث تبين أن مرتكبي الواقعة هم كل من المدعو محمد حسن السيد، 28 سنة، سائق، وعشماوي السيد حسن، 37 سنة، عامل، ومحمد نصر، 29 سنة، عامل، بعد أن اتفقوا على سرقة المبلغ واقتسامه بينهم، فقاموا بمهاجمة السيارة التي يقودها المدعو محمد السيد حسن السيد، 49 سنة، وبرفقته كل من ربيع محمد شلبي، 55 سنة، وعبد العزيز السيد عبد العزيز، 57 سنة، ومحمد نجيب حسين عثمان، 56 سنة، وأحمد محمد سيد، 57 سنة، وجميعهم مراقبون بالبنك، والمدعو أحمد محمد حسين، 48 سنة، حارس بالبنك، والذى أطلق عدداً من الرصاصات من طبنجة "حلوان" كانت بحوزته (عهدة البنك) تجاه الجناة لمنعهم من مهاجمة السيارة؛ فبادلوه إطلاق النيران التي أدت إلى إنفجار أحد إطارات السيارة مما أدى إلى توقفها فقاموا بالاستيلاء على المبلغ ولاذوا بالفرار. 

وعقب تقنين الاجراءات الأمنية تم ضبط الثلاث متهمين وبحوزتهم سلاح ناري عبارة عن بندقيه آلية وعدد 9 طلقات نارية لذات العيار. 

وبمواجهتهم بما أسفرت عنه التحريات اعترفوا بارتكاب الواقعة حيث تم استرجاع 400 ألف جنيه من حصيلة المبلغ المسروق بإرشادهم. 

وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 9214 جنح المركز لسنة 2013،وجاري العرض على النيابة العامة لإجراء التحقيقات. 


نقلا عن الوطن*


----------



## چاكس (17 مارس 2013)

*سقوط أكبر شبكة للدعارة الإلكترونية بالجيزة

نجحت مباحث الآداب بالجيزة فى القبض على شبكة آداب مكونة من 12 فتاة يعرضن خدماتهن الجنسية عن طريق البلوتوث عبر الهاتف المحمول وذلك اثناء مكوثهن داخل ملهى ليلى بطريق مصر اسكندرية الصحراوى حيث تقوم الفتيات بإرسال صورهن للمترددين على الملهى والاتفاق على قضاء اوقات المتعة مقابل مبالغ مالية. 

وردت معلومات للعميد عمرو عبدالعال رئيس مباحث مكافحة الآداب بالجيزة بقيام مجموعة من الفتيات بترويج نشاطهن الجنسى عبر الهاتف المحمول، تم القبض عليهن اثناء وجودهن مع مجموعة من الشباب للاتفاق على ممارسة الرذيلة .. كما تمكن رجال المباحث من القبض على ثلاث فتيات يعملن فى مهنة المساج بأحد الملاهى ولكن تطور الأمر إلى ممارسة الرذيلة داخل إحدى الغرف بالملهى. 


نقلا عن المشهد*


----------



## V mary (17 مارس 2013)

*واضح ان النهاردة يوم حرائق 
شكرًا جاكس​*


----------



## چاكس (17 مارس 2013)

V mary قال:


> *واضح ان النهاردة يوم حرائق
> شكرًا جاكس​*



اندلع حريق هائل بمخزن للسولار والبنزين بعقار بمنطقة أرض اللواء، وهو ما تسبب في وقوع انفجارات وانهيار العقار الكائن به المخزن، كما أدت الانفجارات إلى انهيار شقتين بعقار مجاور. 

وتم الدفع بـ 12 سيارات إطفاء، وتمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية من السيطرة على النيران بعد قرابة ساعة من اشتعال النيران، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وتم اخطار النيابة للتحقيق. 

كان اللواء محمود فاروق، مدير مباحث الجيزة، قد تلقى بلاغا من أهالي منطقة أرض اللواء بنشوب حريق هائل داخل عقار بمنطقة أرض اللواء وفور إخطار اللواء عبد العزيز توفيق، مدير الإدارة العامة للحماية المدنية، أمر بتوجيه 12 سيارة إطفاء إلى مكان الحادث، وتمكنت من السيطرة على النيران بعد ساعة من اشتعالها، وألقي القبض على صاحب المخزن بمعرفة المقدم محمد أمين، رئيس مباحث العجوزة. 




نقلا عن الوطن


----------



## چاكس (17 مارس 2013)

*صاحب كشك يتحرش بتلميذة فى مطروح

تقدمت والدة تلميذة بمدرسة تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بشارع الثانوية بنات ببلاغ لقسم شرطة مطروح تتهم فيه صاحب كشك أمام مدرسة ابنتها بالتحرش بها أثناء شرائها حلوى منه عقب خروجها من المدرسة. 

تلقى مأمور قسم شرطة مطروح بلاغا من "وصفه.س" بتعرض ابنتها فريدة ع.م التلميذة بالصف السادس للتحرش من "عدلى س" صاحب كشك بقالة أمام المدرسة عندما ذهبت لشراء حلوى منه، حاول التحرش بها فى مناطق حساسة بجسدها. 

تم تحرير المحضر رقم2511 جنح مطروح بالواقعة وأخذ أقوال الطفلة ووالدتها لكونها ولية أمرها الشرعية لأن والدها متوفى، وجار العرض على النيابة العامة. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (17 مارس 2013)

*حبس معيد بجامعة القناة لمدة عام لتزوير امتحانات الماجستير

قضت محكمة جنايات الإسماعيلية برئاسة المستشار محمد بركات وعضوية كل من المستشارين أحمد الجمل، ومحمد السعدنى وسكرتارية أنور فراج ومحمد عبد الستار بحبس معيد بجامعة القناة سنة لاستيلائه على ورقتى إجابة وأسئلة فى امتحانات الماجستير. 

وترجع أحداث القضية إلى عام 2010، حيث تمت إحالة ع. أ. أ، مدرس مساعد، بإحدى الكليات بجامعة قناة السويس، بعد ضبطه متلبسا بالاستيلاء على ورقتى الإجابة والأسئلة فى إحدى المواد التى كان يقوم بامتحانها فى الماجستير، وعاقبته المحكمة بالحبس ثلاث سنوات، إلا أنه قام بالنقض على الحكم فتم قبول النقض، وتمت إعادة محاكمته حيث أقرت المحكمة حكمها السابق. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*ضبطت السلطات الامنية بمطار القاهرة راكبة مصرية وبحوزتها مبلغ 85 الف جنيه, أثناء سفرها إلى دبى، مخالفة بذلك قانون النقد الذى لايبيح للراكب عند السفر او الوصول بحيازة ما يزيد عن 5 آلاف جنيه مصرىـ ومايزيد عن ذلك يتم مصادرته. 

حيث إنه أثناء دخول ركاب الطائرة المصرية المتجهة إلى دبى، اشتبه أمين الشرطة على جهاز الكشف فى حقائب الراكبة، وبفتحها أمام الرائد محمد إمام مشرف السفر، عثر بداخلها على مبلغ 85 ألف جنيه مصرى، مخالفة بذلك قانون النقد الذى لايبيح حيازة ما يزيد عن 5 آلاف جنيه مصرى فقط. 

وبمناقشة الراكبة تبين أنها مديرة مدرسة بالمعاش، وقدمت أوراق تفيد أن المبلغ هو مكافاة نهاية الخدمة، وما خرجت به بعد تاريخ طويل فى مجال التعليم، ولم تفلح دموعها وتعاطف رجال الأمن عن تطبيق القانون وتحرير محضر بالواقعة وترك التصرف للنيابة. 



نقلا عن الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*(أ. ش. أ) 
تعرض العشرات من طالبات مدرسة منفلوط الإعدادية بنات بأسيوط والعاملون بها صباح اليوم للإغماء الشديد وسادت حالة من الذعر الشديد والخوف وسط هروب العشرات منهن إلى منازلهن هربا من لدغات الثعابين السامة. 

يأتى هذا إثر هجوم الثعابين والزواحف اليوم، الأحد، على مدرسة منفلوط الإعدادية بنات، وتعرض البنات للإغماء وسط حالة من الرعب والفزع الشديد من تعريض حياتهن للخطر. 

يذكر أنه تم اكتشاف بعض الثعابين بفناء المدرسة يوم الخميس الماضى، وعلى الفور تم إبلاغ مديرية الطب البيطرى والتى أرسلت لجنة قامت بوضع بيض محقون بالسم فى أنحاء متفرقة من المدرسة للقضاء على الثعابين، ولكن فوجئ العاملون بالمدرسة بصراخ الطالبات وحدوث العديد من الإغماءات بينهن، إثر اكتشاف وجود ثعبان كبير الحجم يصل طوله إلى أكثر من مترين أسود اللون، مما أدى إلى حالة من الرعب والذعر الشديد بين طالبات المدرسة والعاملين بها، وتم نقل إحدى الطالبات إلى مستشفى منفلوط المركزى فى حالة إغماء تام.*


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*تمكنت مباحث التموين من ضبط 1410 أسطوانات منزلية بثلاث مزارع للدواجن بالحامول وفوه. 

تلقى اللواء أسامة متولى، مدير أمن كفر الشيخ، إخطارًا من اللواء أمجد عبد الفتاح، مدير البحث الجنائى والعميد أشرف ربيع، رئيس البحث الجنائى يفيد بتمكن مباحث التموين برئاسة المقدم إسلام البدوى وعاطف نصر كبير مفتشى مباحث التموين بكفر الشيخ من ضبط مزرعة دواجن بقرية بمركز الحامول تقوم باستخدام 900 أسطوانة منزلية شهريا بمعدل 30 أسطوانة يوميا تم التحفظ على المضبوطات. 

وتحرر المحضر اللازم باستخدامه أسطوانات منزلية مدعمة ومزاولة النشاط بدون ترخيص من الزراعة والوحدة المحلية. 

كما تمكنت الحملة من ضبط مزرعتين بقرية بمركز فوة الأولى تقوم باستخدام 300اسطوانة منزلية فى الشهر والثانية 210 أسطوانات وتعملان بدون ترخيص تم التحفظ على المضبوطات وللمزرعتين تحرير محضرين رقم 2278و2279 جنح فوة. 



المصدر اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*ضبطت مباحث البساتين 3 عاطلين أثناء قيامهم بسرقة صيدلية بالمنطقة، بعدما تمكنوا من كسر الباب واستولوا على ما بداخلها من أموال وأدوية، واعترفوا جميعا بارتكاب الواقعة نظرا لمرورهم بضائقة مالية. 

وأثناء مرور النقيب محمد عبد المنعم محمود ضابط مباحث قسم شرطة البساتين وبصحبته القوة المرافقة بمنطقة مزرعة البط اشتبه فى أحد الأشخاص يقف بجوار صيدلية الدكتور محمد.ا.، وتظهر عليه علامات الريبة والشك. 

وتبين أنه حسين.م. 24 سنة عاطل وتلاحظ وجود كسر بالقفل الخاص بباب الصيدلية وبمواجهته اعترف بشروعه وآخرين فى سرقة الصيدلية وآخرين متواجدين بداخلها، حيث تم ضبطهم وهم كل من أحمد .م. وشهرته "حتة" 20 سنة عاطل، ومحمد .ص.21 سنة عاطل، وأحمد.م. وشهرته "عصفورة" 24 سنة عاطل، وبحوزتهم 4 فلاشات كمبيوتر، ومبلغا ماليا 50 جنيها، وبعض الأدوية، وعتلة حديدية، ومقص. 

وبمواجهتهم اعترفوا بسرقتهم للمضبوطات من داخل الصيدلية بأسلوب "كسر القفل" باستخدام العتلة والمقص المضبوطين بحوزتهم. 

وباستدعاء مالك الصيدلية أمجد.س.33 سنة صيدلى تعرف على المضبوطات واتهمهم بالشروع فى سرقتها، وجار تطوير مناقشة المتهمين للوقوف عما ارتكبوه من جرائم أخرى مماثلة. 

تحرر المحضر رقم 5488/2013 جنح القسم وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيق. 



المصدر اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*تكثف مباحث القاهرة جهودها، لكشف غموض العثور على جثة مجهولة ومتفحمة أمس، في صحراء القاهرة الجديدة، وتم تحرير المحضر 1148 إداري ثان القاهرة الجديدة، وتم نقل الجثة لمشرحة زينهم تحت تصرف النيابة العامة. 

وكان أهالي، تقدموا ببلاغ إلى قسم شرطة ثان القاهرة الجديدة، بالعثور علي جثة متفحمة، وبالانتقال والفحص تبين وجود جثة مجهولة الاسم والعنوان ومتفحمة تماما وبمناظرتها تبين أنها لذكر وتعذر معرفة أي بيانات أخرى، وتم إخطار النيابة العامة التي أمرت بتشريح الجثة لمعرفة سبب الوفاة، وكلفت المباحث بتحرياتها لكشف هوية المجني عليه وملابسات الواقعة. 

نقلا عن الوطن*


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*أعلنت أجهزة الأمن بشمال سيناء عن تمكنها من إلقاء القبض على ثلاثة فلسطينيين، خلال الساعات الماضية، بمناطق مختلفة بسيناء، لا يحملون أوراقا رسمية تمكنهم من التواجد على الأراضى المصرية. 

وقال مصدر أمنى، تمكنت مباحث قسم ثالث العريش من ضبط "خ. ا. س. ا" بدون عمل مقيم بغزه فلسطينى الجنسية، ويحمل جواز سفر منتهى الإقامة، و"ت. ص. م. ب" بدون عمل مقيم بغزه فلسطينى الجنسية، و"ن. أ. س. ا"، بدون عمل زمقيم بغزة فلسطينى الجنسية. 

وتابع المصدر أنه تبين أنهم تسللوا إلى الجانب المصرى عبر أنفاق أرضية بمدينة رفح، وجار اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيالهم. 


اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*اختطف تشكيل عصابى مسلح، مساء أمس الأحد، طبيب بشرى عنوة من داخل سيارته، والتعدى عليه بالضرب أثناء سيره على الطريق بمركز سمالوط، وقام أفراد التشكيل العصابى بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء لإرهاب المواطنين أثناء محاولتهم التدخل لإنقاذ الطبيب. 

تلقت أجهزة أمن المنيا بلاغًا من أهالى مركز سمالوط بقيام مجهولون مسلحون بإختطاف مواطن عنوة من داخل سيارته والتعدى عليه بالضرب، وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية أثناء محاولة تدخل المواطنين لتحريره من المسلحين. 

تبين أن المختطف طبيب بشرى يدعى إيهاب مجدى زخارى (40 سنة) يقيم بمركز مطاى، ولديه عيادة خاصة بمركز سمالوط، وأثناء رجوعه من عيادته مستقلاً سيارته رقم (40848) ملاكى المنيا قام أفراد التشكيل العصابي باستيقاف الطبيب، واصطحابه عنوة من داخل سيارته، والتعدى عليه بالضرب بعد رفضه النزول من سيارته، وأثناء تدخل المواطنين لإنقاذ الطبيب قام أفراد التشكيل بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء لإرهاب المواطنين الذين حاولوا إحباط محاولة الاختطاف، حيث تمكن أفراد التشكيل من اصطحاب الطبيب، ولاذوا بالفرار، وتحرر محضر رقم (1880) إدارى مركز شرطة سمالوط. 



نقلا عن الفجر*


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*شهدت منطقة الطوابق فيصل بالجيزة، حادث بشع حيث قام ثلاثة مسلحين باقتحام محل "مجوهرات محمد"، في التاسعة والنصف مساء أمس الأحد، حيث قاموا بذبح صاحب المحل، وإصابة عاملين كانا بصحبته، ثم استوليا على مشغولات ذهبية تقدر بمليوني جنيه، ولاذوا بالفرار. 
كشف تحريات مباحث الجيزة، أن المتهمين قد هاجموا محل "مجوهرات محمد"، الكائن بشارع المنشية بمحطة الطوابق بفيصل، بالأسلحة الآلية، وكانوا مقنعي الوجه، وأن الجريمة لم تستغرق أكثر من 5 دقائق، وجاري تكثيف الجهود لضبط المتهمين. 

الدستور*


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*حول كويتي مقيم بمصر، شقته بمنطقة العجوزة إلى وكر لممارسة الدعارة للأثرياء العرب، وساعدته في ذلك قوادة مصرية، وشاذ جنسيًا من لبنان، و4 بنات لممارسة الجنس بدون تمييز مع الرجال مقابل 500 جنيه لليلة الواحدة. 
كان اللواء "حسام رضا" -رئيس مباحث النشاط بالإدارة العامة لمباحث الآداب- قد تلقى معلومات عن قيام مجموعة من العرب بالتردد على شقة مشبوهة بمنطقة العجوزة. 
على الفور، تم تشكيل فريق بحث، للتأكد من صحة المعلومات بقيادة العميد "إبراهيم الطويل" -وكيل مباحث الإدارة- والعميد مصطفى درديري، مدير فرع التحريات، والمقدم عصام أبوعرب الضابط بالإدارة، حيث تم التأكد من صحة المعلومات. 
وأضافت التحريات، أن الشقة ملك لكويتي الجنسية، ويعاونه في إدارتها قوادة مصرية وشاذ جنسي لبناني و4 فتيات لزوم ممارسة الدعارة. 
عقب إصدار إذن من النيابة العامة، قامت قوة قادها كلاً من: المقدم شريف إلهامى والمقدم تامر فاروق والمقدم سيد السماحى والمقدم هشام شريف ضباط مباحث الإدارة العامة لمكافحة الآداب باستهداف الشقة. 
أسفرت المداهمة، عن ضبط صاحب الشقة ع . م . ا كويتى الجنسية م ز ا شاذ جنسيًا لبنانى الجنسية أ وشهرتها أم أحمد قوادة. 
كما تم ضبط عزة وراندا ومريم، اللاتي أقررن بممارسة الدعارة بدون تمييز مع الرجال مقابل 500 جنيه لليلة الواحدة، وان دور اللبناني وأم أحمد يقتصر على استقدام الرجال إلى تلك الشقة المشبوهة، وأن صاحب الشقة الكويتي هو من يدير الليلة. 



الدستور*


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*تعرض مركز تأمينات بورسعيد ثالث لعملية سطو مسلح فجر اليوم، الاثنين، وتم تحطيم جميع الخزائن المالية داخل المكتب وسرقة عدد من الملفات والأوراق. 

وكان موظفو التأمينات أثناء وصولهم صباح اليوم إلى مقر المكتب الكائن بدائرة حي المناخ والمواجه لقسم شرطة الحي، فوجئوا بكسر أبواب المكتب، وبدخولهم وجدوا جميع الخزائن المالية محطمة وجميع المكاتب تم تكسيرها وبعثرة محتوياتها. 

تم إخطار اللواء سيد جاد الحق، مدير أمن بورسعيد، واللواء ناصر عاصي، مساعد قائد الجيش الثاني الميداني، بالواقعة لتكليف قوة مشتركة من الجيش والشرطة للانتقال إلى موقع الحادث ومعاينته، هذا وجار الآن حصر التلفيات والمسروقات. 



صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]AdHgnDhSbT[/YOUTUBE]

أقدم مواطن مصري على الإنتحار فى المياه ، بسبب عدم الحصول على مسكن ، مؤكداً أنه لايجد مكان لكى يعيش فيه ، وأنه يقيم فى الشارع. وعلى الفور تدخل أحد ضباط القوات المسلحة ، محاولاً منعه من الإنتحار ، مشيراً انه سيقوم بحل مشكلته قريباً.


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

فوجئ المواطنون والمارة وعدد من سكان جاردن سيتى، منذ عدة أيام، باختفاء سيف مصنوع من النحاس الخالص، من التمثال الأثرى للزعيم الفنزويلي، سيمون بوليفار، الموجود بالميدان الذي يحمل اسمه بجوار فندق سميراميس. 

وقال أحد المواطنين إن التمثال تعرض منذ ثورة 25 يناير للرشق بالطوب والحجارة والقنابل المسيلة للدموع خلال الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، ومنذ حوالى عشرة أيام، أشعل فيه عدد من المخربين النيران، وهربوا ولم يستطع أحد الإمساك بهم، لإطلاقهم أعيرة نارية وخرطوش، وبعدها اختفى السيف النحاسي الذى بيد تمثال الزعيم سيمون بوليفار. 

جدير بالذكر أن سيمون بوليفار ولد عام 1783 فى العاصمة الفنزويلية كراكاس، وساهم فى استقلال بوليفيا وكولومبيا والإكوادور وبيرو وترأس جمهورية بوليفيا وتوفى عام 1830 فى سانتا مارتا فى كولومبيا. 



الاهرام


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

تمكنت مباحث مركز شرطة ميت سلسيل بمديرية أمن الدقهلية من ضبط 700 قطعة ملابس وزي عسكري داخل 5 أجوالة بحوزة مواطن، كان يستقل بمدينة ميت سلسيل، وبسؤاله ادعى أنه يقوم بتصنيعها لصالح المصانع.تبين أن المتهم فتحى . ف. أ 50 سنة محاسب بأحد مصانع الملابس، وأكدت التحريات أن المتهم عضو بإحدى الجماعات التى تنتمى للإسلام السياسى، تمَّ تحرير المحضر رقم 986 لسنة 2013 جنح ميت سلسليل، وأحيل المتهم للنيابة للتحقيق. 


نقلا عن الموجز


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

اشعل موظف بشركة سوميد البترولية بخليج السويس النار فى جسده ، داخل مقر الشركة بعد أن قام بكتابة وصيته منذ يومين ، اعتراضا على عدم التعيين. 

وعلى الفور تدخل العشرات من الموظفين لإنقاذه ولكن دون جدوي ، وقاموا بإحضار سيارة خاصة وجاري نقله إلى مستشفى السويس العام، وهو فى حالة حرجة. 

نقلا عن الفجر


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

تمكنت اليوم مباحث مركز نصر النوبة من ضبط بندقية آلية مع مجهولين لاذوا بالفرار فور مشاهدة القوات، تحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم ( 469 ) إدارى مركز نصر النوبة لسنة 2013م وجارى إخطار النيابة. 

تبلغ إلى اللواء حسن عبد الحى مدير أمن أسوان من مركز شرطة نصر النوبة، بتمكن مباحث المركز من مداهمة مجهولين بمنطقة وادى النقرة وضبط بندقية آلية والخزينة الخاصة بالسلاح وعقب مشاهدة القوات تمكنوا من الفرار تاركين السلاح المضبوط حيث تكثف الشرطة جهودها لضبط المتهمين. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

ألقى ضباط قسم شرطة الحمام بمديرية أمن مطروح، القبض عاطل وبحوزته 12 قطعة مختلفة الأحجام من مخدر الحشيش، أثناء المرور الأمنى بدائرة القسم. 

كان مدير أمن مطروح اللواء العنانى حمودة، قد تلقى إخطارا من قسم شرطة الحمام يفيد بضبط "عوض.ع.ح" (19 سنة – عاطل) مقيم عزبة الشيخ صابر بالحمام وبحوزته 12 قطعة مختلفة الأحجام لجوهر الحشيش المخدر وزنت حوالى 100 جرام. 

بمواجهته بما أسفر عنه الضبط اعترف بحيازته للمخدر المضبوط بقصد الاتجار، وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 807/13 لسنه 2013 جنايات الحمام، وجارٍ عرض المتهم والمضبوطات على النيابة. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

شنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمحافظة الإسكندرية عدة حملات أمنية تمكنت خلالها من ضبط عدد من الأشخاص يزاولون نشاطاً في مجال ترويج المواد المخدرة بأماكن مختلفة من المحافظة. 

وتمكن ضباط مباحث قسم أول المنتزه من ضبط "أحمد.س.أ.م" 34 عاماً عاطل له معلومات جنائية مسجلة "مقيم بدائرة القسم وبحوزته 83 قطعة لمخدر الحشيش و123 قرصاً ومبلغ 30 جنيهاً وبمواجهته أقر بحيازته للمواد المخدرة بقصد الاتجار والمبلغ المالي حصيله له. 

كما تم ضبط مصطفى.ع.ع 33 عاماً عاطل وله معلومات جنائية مسجلة مقيم بدائرة القسم وبحوزته 41 قطعة لمخدر الحشيش بقصد الاتجار ومبلغ مالي 25 جنيهاً وهاتف محمول. 

وفي منطقة الدخيلة ألقي ضباط مباحث قسم الدخيلة القبض علي عماد.م.ف 38 عاماً عاطل له معلومات جنائية مسجلة مقيم بدائرة القسم وبحوزته 104 قطع لمخدر الحشيش، وبمواجهته أقر بحيازته للمواد المخدرة بقصد ااتجار والمبلغ المالي حصيله له. 

كما تم ضبط رامى.ب.ع 26 عاماً عاطل مقيم بدائرة القسم وبحوزته 6 لفافات لمخدر الهيروين، وبمواجهته أقر بحيازته لها بقصد الاتجار. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

اندلع حريق هائل، منذ دقائق، في سوق الشلاتين التجاري بمدينة الغردقة، ولم تتمكن أجهزة الإطفاء من السيطرة على الحريق، الذي لم يتم تحديد أسبابه حتى الآن. 

تلقى اللواء حمدى الجزار، مدير أمن البحر الأحمر، والعميد منتصر عويضة، مفتش الأمن العام، إخطارا بنشوب حريق هائل دمر سوق الشلاتين بالكامل، وحتى الآن لم تتم السيطرة عليه. 

وكلفت الأجهزة الأمنية، رجال المباحث بكشف أسباب الحريق، والاستعانة بالقوات المسلحة للسيطرة على الحريق. 


نقلا عن الوطن


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XoiaBH74_Po[/YOUTUBE]

اغلقت قوات الامن المكلفه بتامين دار القضاء العالى الابواب بعد التزايد فى اعداد المؤيدين لانصار الدكتور توفيق عكاشة لمنع الدخول الى اروقه دار القضاء للتظاهر فى حاله قدومة . 

وتم الدفع بقوات التامين المتواجدة بدار القضاء خلف الباب الباب الرئيسى الذى يتم التظاهر امامه لمنع الدخول وتبلغ عدد قوات الامن الخاصه بدار القضاء 100الى 120 فرد تقريبا . 

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "عكاشة يا ولد دمك يحرر بلد "سينا يا سينا عكاشه بينادى علينا "يا اللى فاتح سدرك فى التحرير عكاشه قال الحق فوجهك ولا ايه "بالروح والدم وراك يا عكاشه "


----------



## Strident (18 مارس 2013)

هو عكاشة بقى له انصار؟


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

*العثور علي جثة "شيكابالا" بترعة بالمحلة الكبري*

*كشفت مباحث الغربية لغز العثور علي جثة شاب شهرته " شيكابالا" طافية بترعة البنوان التابعة لقرية دمنتو بمركز المحلة الكبري أمس الثلاثاء وبها جرح طعني بأعلي الصدر حيث تبين أن مرتكب الجريمة سائق توك توك وحداد وأنهما قاما باستدراجه وطعنه بسكين حتي الموت وإلقائه بالترعة المذكورة لخلافات سابقة. 

كان مدير أمن الغربية تلقي إخطارا من مأمورمركز المحلة الكبري يفيد بعثور أهالي قرية كفردمنتو التابعة للمركز علي جثة طافيه بترعة البنوان أمام عزبة أدهم. 

وبالإنتقال والفحص تبين أن مصابة بجرح طعني بأعلي الصدر من الجهه اليسري وأنها لإبراهيم شكر وشهرته إبراهيم شيكابالا (19 سنة – بدون عمل) مقيم بقرية نمرة البصل التابعة للمركز. 

وأسفرت تحريات ضباط وحدة مباحث المركز أن مرتكب الواقعة محمد بدير (23 سنة – سائق توك توك) وعبدالعزيز متولي (23 سنة – حداد) مقيمين بقرية نمرة البصل وأضافت التحريات اتفاق المتهمين علي التخلص من المجني عليه وقيامهما باستدراجه بدعوي تصفية خلافات قائمة بينهما واصطحباه داخل توك توك خاص بالأول وتوجها به للمنقة المذكورة وتعديا عليه بالضرب بسكين وألقيا بجثته في الترعة المذكورة. 

وبتقنين الإجراءات تم ضبط المتهمين وأداة الجريمة وبمواجهتهما اعترفا بارتكابهما لها وحرر محضر رقم 2336 جنايات مركز المحلة وإخطار النيابة التي صرحت بدفن الجثة عقب تشريحها وتولت التحقيق. 



الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

*هجوم بالمطاوي والشوم والألعاب النارية علي كلية الألسن جامعة عين شمس مما ادي الي تدمير الدور الارض للكليه واصابه 

العديد من الطلاب وعدم قدره الامن علي ردعهم

*[YOUTUBE]nAlWm3xGY7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

*بعد شهرين من اختفائها خلال تنزهها مع أسرتها بالحديقة الدولية بمدينة نصر عثر رجال الأمن علي جثة طفلة فى عمر الزهور داخل بالوعة صرف صحى بالحديقة. 

وكان اللواء جمال عبدالعال، مدير مباحث العاصمة، قد تلقى بلاغا من محمد جاد مدير الحديقة الدولية، بمدينة نصر، وقرر بانبعاث رائحة كريهة من إحدي البالوعات بالحديقة، ولدى استطلاعه الأمر وجد جثة لطفلة، فقام باستخراجها بمساعدة أفراد أمن الحديقة. 

وبمناظرتها تبين أنها لأنثي تبلغ من العمر حوالي 6 سنوات في حالة تعفن رمي وتحلل وترتدي ملابسها كاملة تم نقلها لمشرحة النيابة. 

وباستدعاء والد الطفلة تعرف علي جثتها عن طريق ملابسها، و تبين أنها تدعى شيماء " 6 سنوات " طالبة بالابتدائى، ومتغيبة منذ حوالى شهرين أثناء تواجدها وأسرتها بالحديقة للتنزه. 


الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

*لقى رقيب شرطة، من قوة مباحث قسم شرطة القصير، مصرعه فى حادث انقلاب سيارة. 

تبين من الانتقال والفحص انقلاب السيارة رقم7346 ب . 15 شرطة أثناء سيرها فى حملة أمنية من وحدة مباحث قسم شرطة مدينة القصير، لضبط مرتكبى واقعة سرقة سيارة نقل من محافظة قنا. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

*أطلق 4 مجهولين الرصاص داخل ملهى ليلى بالعجوزة، لعدم حصولهم على منضدة خالية، مما أسفر عن إصابة مطرب الملهى وأحد الزبائن، وإحداث تلفيات وتحطيم بمحتويات المكان وفروا هاربين. 

تلقى المقدم محمد أمين، رئيس مباحث العجوزة، بلاغا من مستشفى العجوزة بوصول كل من "ا.ف" 46 سنة- مطرب بملهى ليلى، مصاب برش خرطوش بالذراع والساق، و"م.ج"- نقاش، مصاب بطلق نارى بفخذه وركبته. 

وأفادت التحريات أن 4 مجهولين دخلوا الملهى الليلى الذى يعمل به المطرب، إلا أنهم لم يعثروا على منضدة خالية للجلوس عليها فتشاجروا مع مستأجر الملهى، وأطلقوا الأعيرة النارية، وحطموا محتويات المكان، مما أسفر عن إصابة المطرب والنقاش الذى كان ضمن زبائن الملهى، وحرر محضر بالواقعة، وباشرت النيابة التحقيق. 


اليوم السابع
*


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

*قامت جماعة الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر بالسويس بالاعتداء بالضرب على مرسل جريدة "الشروق" بالسويس أثناء تواجده بمؤتمر الضباط الملتحين؛ بدعوى أنه كافر، بينما حاول أعضاء الجماعات الإسلامية وبعض الضباط الملتحين اختطافه بالقوة وإجباره على ركوب سيارة ميكروباص بمساعدة أعضاء الأمر بالمعروف. 
حيث فوجئ سيد نون مراسل جريدة "الشروق" بعدد من الملتحين يحيطون به أثناء تواجده بمؤتمر الضباط الملتحين بالسويس؛ لتغطية فاعليات المؤتمر، وقيامهم بإخراجه بالقوة من المؤتمر أمام الجميع، وإحاطة العشرات منهم به، قائلين له "أنت ما تعرفناش.. إحنا بقى بتوع الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر اللى بتكتبوا عنا"، وقاموا بالاعتداء عليه بالضرب بعنف بعصى "جلد – وخرزانات" كانت بحوزتهم؛ مما تسبب فى إصابته بإصابات بالغة، وبعدها خرج في حالة هرج انتابت محيط الحدث عدد من الجماعات الإسلامية بالسويس مع عدد من الضباط الملتحين، وقاموا بتقييده، وحاولوا إجباره على ركوب سيارة ميكروباص من إحدى السيارات التابعة لهم، إلا أن المراسل ظل يقاومهم بصوت عالٍ مع ضربهم له؛ مما تسبب فى توقف المؤتمر بسبب حالة الهرج، وهو ما دفعهم إلى تركه. 
وبعدها توجه مراسل "الشروق" إلى قسم شرطة فيصل، وقام بتحرير محضر رقم "660 إدارى قسم شرطة فيصل" اتهم فيه أعضاء جماعة الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر بالسويس بالاعتداء عليه بالضرب ووصفه بالكافر، مع محاولة عدد من أعضاء الجماعات الإسلامية والضباط الملتحين اختطافه بإحدى السيارات التابعة لهم. 
وفى نفس السياق ندد الصحفيون والمراسلون بالسويس بهذا الحادث، ودعوا إلى تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية أمام مديرية أمن السويس؛ للمطالبة بتأمين الصحفيين والمراسلين خلال عملهم وتغطيتهم ومتابعتهم للأحداث. 
يذكر أن الضباط الملتحين عقدوا مؤتمرًا جماهيريًّا بساحة مسجد حمزة بن عبد المطلب؛ للمطالبة بحرية إطلاق لحية ضباط الشرطة وتغيير نظام وزارة الداخلية؛ لتطبيق الشريعة، بحضور كافة أعضاء الجماعات الإسلامية بالمحافظة وعدد من الضباط الملتحين. 


البديل*


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

*انشغل عبدالحميد أبوموسى، رئيس بنك فيصل الإسلامى، في قراءة بعض الأوراق أثناء تواجده، اليوم الأربعاء، بمطار القاهرة، ولم يلحق بطائرته المتجهة إلى إيطاليا، حيث اضطر للانتظار ثلاث ساعات للسفر على الرحلة التالية. 

صرحت مصادر مسئولة بالمطار: "أنه أثناء تصعيد ركاب رحلة مصر للطيران إلى إيطاليا اكتشف مرحل الطائرة عدم تلبية رئيس البنك لنداء الصعود للطائرة، فتم إنزال حقائبه واستأنفت الطائرة رحلتها بدونه، واضطر أبو موسى للانتظار في صالة الترانزيت، لحين سفر الرحلة التالية، المتجهة إلى ميلانو بعد أربع ساعات. 


الاهرام*


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

*وقعت معركة بالأسلحة البيضاء داخل كلية الألسن بجامعة عين شمس بعد مشادة كلامية بين طالبين بسبب المزاح تطورت إلى معركة إستعان خلالها أحدهما بمجموعة من أصدقائه الذين حضروا إلى الجامعة شاهرين الأسلحة البيضاء فى وجه الطلاب وأسفرت المعركة عن مقتل شخص وإصابة 7 طلاب بإصابات متفرقة . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد*


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

*شهد طريق (القاهرة- الفيوم) اليوم قيام العشرات من السائقين وأصحاب السيارات بقطع الطريق، اعتراضاً على استمرار أزمة نقص السولار بالمحافظة وعدم وجوده بالعديد من محطات التمويل. 

وقام السائقون المحتجون بقطع الطريق ووضع عدد من سيارات النقل بوسط الطريق مما أدى إلى توقف الحركة المرورية على الطرق واضطر السائقون والمسافرون من الفيوم إلى القاهرة والعكس إلى اتخاذ طرق أخرى. 

وأكد السائقون المحتجون، أنهم يعانون أشد المعاناة فى الحصول على السولار، وأن الأزمة لا تنفرج وطالت كثيراً هذه المرة دون تحرك من المسئولين. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

*اغتصب منجد فتاة أثناء تواجدها بالمحل الخاص به فى أوسيم للسؤال عن مفروشات، وتم نقل الضحية إلى المستشفى والقبض على المتهم وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيقات. 

تلقى العميد حسن عبد الهادى مأمور مركز شرطة أوسيم بلاغا من "عماد.ع.ع، بالمعاش" (60سنة) يتضرر فيه من شخصين اغتصبا ابنته التى لا يتخطى عمرها الرابعة عشر تحت تهديد السلاح. 

انتقل إلى مكان الواقعة العقيد مصطفى كمال وكيل فرقة البحث والمقدم عطية نجم الدين رئيس المباحث واستمعا إلى أقوال الفتاة التى أفادت بأنه أثناء وجودها بالشارع لشراء مأكولات تسللت إلى محل مفروشات للسؤال عن سعر الأقمشة، إلا أنها فوجئت بشخصين يشهران السلاح فى وجهها ومزقا ملابسها وتناوبا اغتصابها. 

وتحركت قوة أمنية من مركز شرطة أوسيم وتمكنت من القبض على صاحب المحل "حنفى.ع.س، منجد" (25 سنة) والذى اعترف بارتكابه للواقعة بمساعدة شخص آخر "هارب"، إلا أنه أكد معاشرته للفتاة برضاها، وبإخطار اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى مدير أمن الجيزة أمر بتحرير المحضر رقم 1347 لسنة 2013 بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيقات.
*


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

*
حريق ضخم بــ "بـــــرج القاهرة "

نشب حريق منذ قليل بكلية التربية الرياضية جامعة حلوان بشارع البرج ، وعلى مقربة من برج القاهرة حيث اشتد الحريق ووصل للبرج. 

حيث اشتعلت النيران فى المبني وتصاعد الدخان الى اعلى البرج وعلى الفور دفعت الحماية المدنية بعدد من سيارات المطافئ 

لاخماد الحريق. 


الفجر
*


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

تمكن ضباط مباحث قسم أول دمياط اليوم الأربعاء، من ضبط "نبيل السيد .ا" (36 سنة) عاطل ومقيم عزبة حنطر وبحوزته 25 تذكرة هيروين، وبالكشف عليه تبين أنه مسجل خطر شقى تحت رقم 168 فئة بسرقة بالإكراه، وتبين سابقة اتهامه فى عدد 8 قضايا (سلاح أبيض – سرقة بالإكره –ضرب). 

كما تمكن ضباط وحدة قسم ثان من ضبط السيد "يحيى .ح" (35سنة) عاطل ومقيم شارع أبوالوفا، وضبط بحوزته 3 كيلو بانجو، وبالكشف عليه تبين سابق اتهامه فى عدد 4 قضايا متنوعة، وجار تحرير محضر للمتهمين. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

تمكنت مباحث الإسماعيلية من ضبط أربعة متهمين بحوزتهم مخدرات (بانجو) وأقراص مخدرة للاتجار والتعاطى تم التحفظ على المتهمين وتحرير محاضر وجارى العرض على النيابة. 

وكان اللواء محمد عيد، مدير أمن الإسماعيلية قد تلقى إخطارا من المباحث يفيد بتمكن مباحث التل الكبير من ضبط كل من المتهم السيد. أ. م. ع 30 سنة، عاطل مقيم بالمحسمة الجديدة مركز التل الكبير، وبحوزته عدد 2 لفافة متوسطة الحجم من نبات البانجو المخدر وزنت حوالى (1 كيلو جرام) أثناء تواجده بناحية محل إقامته وبمواجهته اعترف بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد الاتجار، وتم التحفظ عليه والمضبوطات وجارى تحرير المحضر اللازم والعرض على النيابة العامة والمتهم أحمد.م.ع. ع 37 سنة عاطل مقيم بحى السلام دائرة قسم ثان مسجل شقى خطر تحت رقم 53 فئة "ب" فرض سيطرة" وبحوزته 39 قرص مخدر أثناء تواجده بناحية محل إقامته بمواجهته اعترف بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد الاتجار وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 1838 جنايات قسم ثان لسنة 2013 وجارى العرض على النيابة العامة والمتهم مصطفى. ش. م.ع 25 سنة عاطل مقيم بالشهداء دائرة قسم ثان وبحوزته 10 أقراص مخدرة أثناء تواجده بناحية محل إقامته وبمواجهته اعترف بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد الإتجار. 

وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 1821 جنايات قسم ثان لسنة 2013 وجارى العرض على النيابة العامة والمتهم أحمد.م. أ.ش 18 سنة طالب مقيم بقمة فايد دائرة مركز فايد وبحوزته لفافة صغيرة الحجم من نبات البانجو المخدر أثناء تواجده بناحية محل إقامته وبمواجهته اعترف بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد التعاطى، وتم التحفظ عليه والمضبوطات وجارى تحرير المحضر اللازم والعرض على النيابة العامة. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

مزق فلاح جسد جاره بالعياط وأصاب آخر بسبب وجود خصومات قديمة بين القاتل والقتيل، واتفاق أهل المنطقة على إقامة جلسة صلح بينهما، إلا أن المتهم خاف من توقيع عقوبات مالية كبيرة عليه فتسلل إلى منزل المجنى عليه وطعنه بسكين وعندما تدخل شخص آخر للدفاع عنه تعدى عليه بالسكين أيضا مما أدى إلى إصابته بالعديد من الإصابات نقل على إثرها إلى المستشفى. 

تلقى العميد كرم حجاج، مأمور مركز شرطة العياط، بلاغا من الأهالى بمقتل شخص وإصابة آخر، فانتقل المقدم على عبد الرحمن، رئيس المباحث إلى مكان الواقعة، وتبين وجود جثة مواطن مقتولا إثر إصابته بطعنات نافذة وبجواره ملقى شخص آخر مصاب بطعنات أيضًا. 

ودلت التحريات الأولية للعميد رشدى همام مفتش مباحث شرق الجيزة، أن هناك خلافات قديمة بين القتيل وجاره، واتفق أهالى المنطقة على عقد جلسة صلح للتحكيم بينهما، إلا أن المتهم انتابه الخوف من توقيع عقوبات مالية كبيرة عليه فتسلل إلى منزل الضحية ووجده واقفا أمام البيت فانهال عليه طعنا بسكين كانت بحوزته حتى سقط قتيلا، وعندما تدخل شخص آخر للدفاع عنه تعدى عليه أيضا بنفس السكين، مما أدى إلى إصابته بطعنات نافذة نقل على إثرها إلى المستشفى. 

وتشكل فريق بحث بقيادة اللواء محمد الشرقاوى، مدير مباحث الجيزة، للقبض على المتهم الهارب، وتم إخطار اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى، مدير أمن الجيزة بالواقعة. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية، اليوم الأربعاء، من ضبط مزارع متلبسا بحيازة مزرعة تضم 300 شجرة بانجو بمنطقة غرب مركز كوم أمبو بالقرب من قرية فارس بمحافظة أسوان حيث تم مصادرة المضبوطات وتحرر عن ذلك محضر شرطى رقم 1202 إدارى كوم أمبو لسنة 2013 وجارى العرض على النيابة. 

وكانت حملة أمنية قد قامت بذلك بعد التأكد من المعلومات وتقنين الإجراءات تحت إشراف مدير أمن أسوان اللواء حسن عبد الحى، وبقيادة العقيد أشرف زكريا الأمير رئيس فرع بحث شمال وضمت النقيب إكرامى البطران رئيس مباحث كوم أمبو والنقيبين أحمد طنطاوى ومصطفى فوده. 

داهمت الحملة زراعات لشجيرات البانجو المخدر التى كشفت أعمال الضبط والتحرى أن طول الشجيرة يتراوح من 70 سم وحتى 100 سم تقريبا كما تبين قيام صاحب تلك الزراعات ويدعى (خ. ع) 35 سنة مزارع - بزراعاتها وسط زراعات المانجو الخاصة به أيضا. 

حيث تم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيال المتهم بعد أن تم ضبطه متلبسا حسبما أفادت مصادر أمنية.


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

توفى الشرطى، على حامد على إبراهيم، من قوة مباحث قسم شرطة القصير ، متأثراً بإصابته فى حادث انقلاب سيارة خلال مشاركته فى إحدى المأموريات الأمنية لضبط بعض المتهمين فى حادث سرقة بالإكراه بالمنطقة، وطالب اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، بتقديم أوجه الرعاية لأفراد أسرته. 

وكان الشرطى "على حامد"، ضمن قوة أمنية تابعة لمباحث قسم شرطة القصير قد توجهوا بتاريخ 21 فبراير الماضى فى مأمورية إلى دائرة مركز شرطة قفط بمديرية أمن قنا، وذلك لاستكمال التحرى وضبط المتهمين فى واقعة القضية رقم 974/16 لسنة 2013 جنايات قسم شرطة القصير "سرقة سيارة بالإكراه". 

وأثناء سير القوة بمنطقة الكيلو 35 طريق القصير/ قفط بدائرة مركز شرطة فقط، انقلبت سيارة الشرطة بهم إثر اختلال عجلة القيادة بيد قائدها، وأسفر ذلك عن إصابة الشرطى المذكور باشتباه مع بعد الارتجاج، وكسر بالضلوع، بالإضافة إلى إصابة كلٍ من الرائد محمود حمدى نجيب الضابط بإدارة البحث الجنائى باشتباه مع بعد الارتجاج واشتباه كسر بالجمجمة ونزيف بالمخ والأنف والأذن اليسرى. 

كما أصيب أيضا النقيب أحمد حسن عبد الدايم، الضابط بمباحث قسم شرطة القصير بكدمات وسحجات متفرقة بالجسم، وإصابة رقيب الشرطة حجاج مرعى على من قوة مباحث قسم شرطة القصير بجروح وكدمات وسحجات متفرقة بالجسم، وتم تحويل المصابين إلى المستشفى لتلقى العلاج، وتحويل كل من الشرطى على حامد، والرائد محمود حمدى لمستشفى المعادى للقوات المسلحة بطائرة إنقاذ حربية لخطورة حالتهما، وخروج باقى المصابين بعد تلقى العلاج، إلا أن الشرطى على حامد إبراهيم قد توفى متأثراً بإصابته. 

وفى ذات السياق طالب اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، القيادات الأمنية بمديرية أمن البحر الأحمر، بتقديم وجب العزاء لأسرة الشرطى على حامد إبراهيم بمحل إقامته بمحافظة المنيا، وتقديم أوجه الرعاية لأفراد أسرته. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xbdl3MaPAKw[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو.. والد قتيل شبرا يروي كواليس مقتل ابنه على يد نجل جمال صابر


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

أنقذت دورية أمنية تابعة لقسم شرطة بولاق الدكرور بائعة خبز من محاولة محصل بهيئة النقل العام لاختطافها داخل توك توك ومن ثم اغتصابها. 

 ترجع تفاصيل الواقعة أثناء مرور النقيب محمد نجيب، الضابط بوحدة مباحث بولاق الدكرور، تناهى لسمعه استغاثة إحدى السيدات من داخل توك توك، فقام والقوة المرافقة بمطاردته، وتمكن من ضبطه وبداخله كل من: "إنجي. ج"، 25عامًا، بائعة خبز، و"مايكل. إ"، 22عامًا، محصل بهيئة النقل العام، وبحوزته لعبة على شكل مسدس، وهاتف محمول خاص بالأولى. 

 وبسؤالها، قررت انها حال خروجها من المخبز محل عملها، قام الثاني باصطحابها بالقوة داخل التوك توك قيادته، وشروعه في اختطافها، وبمواجهة المتهم، اعترف بارتكاب الواقعة لوجود علاقة بينهما، وإجبار أسرتها على الزواج منه. 

 تحرر محضرًا بالواقعة، وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 

نقلا عن مصراوى


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

تمكن ضباط مباحث بسيون بالتنسيق مع ضباط مباحث المخدرات من ضبط محمد ع ح، إثر قيامه بزراعة نبات البانجو المخدر داخل أرض مساحتها 2 قيراط وضع يد وقيامه بزراعة 150 شجرة بانجو، تم التحفظ على المضبوطات، وأخطرت النيابة العامة التى باشرت التحقيقات. 

كان اللواء حاتم عثمان، مدير أمن الغربية، تلقى إخطارا من مأمور مركز بسيون بتمكن ضباط مباحث بسيون وضباط مباحث المخدرات من ضبط عاطل سبق اتهامه فى 3 قضايا سلاح نارى وسرقة وأقراص مخدرة بعد قيامه بزراعة البانجو فى أرضه على مساحة 2 قيراط وبسؤال المتهم اعترف بارتكاب الواقعة وبحيازته للمزروعات تم التحفظ على المضبوطات وأخطرت النيابة العامة التى باشرت التحقيقات. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (21 مارس 2013)

أصيب عضو بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الخميس، بطلق ناري في ركبته، أثناء مشاجرة بمنطقة البدرشين بالجيزة، وقالت التحقيقات إن أعضاء بحزب الحرية والعدالة، جهزوا سيارة لبيع اللحوم بسعر مخفض، وقاموا بإيقافها أمام أحد محلات الجزارة، مما استفز صاحب المحل ووقعت مشادة كلامية، قام على إثرها بإطلاق أعيرة نارية من فرد خرطوش على السيارة وفر هاربًا. 

تلقى المقدم محمد غالب، رئيس مباحث مركز البدرشين، بلاغًا بإطلاق أعيرة نارية بقرية ميت رهينة، فانتقلت وحدة من مباحث القسم، بقيادة الرائد هاني إسماعيل، معاون مباحث القسم، وتبين إصابة محمد خيري،30 عامًا، مهندس زراعي، برش خرطوش في ركبته، وتم نقله إلى مستشفى الحوامدية العام لإسعافه. 

وأفادت التحريات الأولية، أن أعضاء من حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، جهزوا سيارة محملة باللحوم، وأوقفوها أمام أحد محلات الجزارة بالقرية، وبدؤوا في بيعها بسعر أقل من سعر السوق، وأن «إبراهيم. ع»، 24 عامًا، جزار وصاحب محل جزارة، استشاط غضبا بعد توجه الزبائن لسيارة اللحوم دونه، ووقت مشادة كلامية بينه وبين القائمين على السيارة، وقام بإطلاق أعيرة نارية من فرد خرطوش بحوزته، مما أسفر عن إصابة أحدهم، ودلت التحريات على أن المصاب نجل خالة المتهم. 

وتمكنت أجهزة الأمن بالجيزة، بإشراف العميد خالد عميش، مفتش مباحث غرب البدرشين، من ضبط المتهم، وبمواجهته اعترف بارتكاب الواقعة، وادعى تضرره من قيام أعضاء جماعة الإخوان بالبيع أمام محله. 

تحرر محضر، وأخطرت النيابة التي باشرت التحقيقات.


----------



## چاكس (21 مارس 2013)

*للكبار فقط*

[YOUTUBE]Hb8ydK5_x7M[/YOUTUBE]

للمرة الخامسة عشر على التوالى تشهد محافظة الشرقية تطبيق حد الحرابة على لص حاول سرقة سيارة تابعة لشركة بعد تهديد مستقليها بالأسلحة. 

حيث شهدت قرى ومراكز المحافظة فيما قبل الفتك ببلطجية ولصوص حاولوا ترويع الآمنين وتكدير صفو حياتهم ، حيث تم تطبيق حد الحرابة بيد الشراقوة "14" مرة فيما قبل وذلك بمراكز الزقازيق والحسينية وبلبيس ومنيا القمح . 

ولكن هذه المرة كانت داخل عزبة الجندية التابعة لمركز بلبيس والغريب فى الأمر بأن هذه العزبة قام الأهالى بها بتطبيق حد الحرابة بأنفسهم على قطاع الطرق والبلطجية ثلاث فيما قبل المرة الأولى عندما حاول لصان السطوعلى سيارة مواشى والثانية قام الأهالى بالفتك بلص حاول سرقة سيارة ملاكى من قائدها. 

واليوم قام الأهالى بالفتك بلص حاول تثبيت سيارة نقل وبرفقته ثلاثة آخرين حاولوا سرقة سيارة نقل تابعة لأحد الشركات ولكن عندما استغاث السائق بالأهالى قاموا بمطاردة اللص وتمكن شركائه من الفرار مستقلين سيارة ملاكى بدون لوحات معدنية وتمكن الأهالى من مطاردة اللص ويُدعى مصطفى مأمون ومقيم بكفر الإشارة بالزقازيق واعتدوا عليه بالضرب لكنه تمكن من الفرار وقفز فى ترعة الإسماعيلية ولكن الأهالى لم تستسلم وأحضروا قوارب وتمكنوا من ضبط اللص الذى كان لايزال على قيد الحياة وأوسعوه ضربا حتى فاضت روحه بين أيديهم وعلقوه على شجرة ثم أحضروا قش وأشعلوا النيران فى جثته . 

"الفجر" قامت بزيارة عزبة الجندى والتى تقع بين مركز بلبيس وأبوحماد و التى شهدت الواقعة وفى البداية أكد الأهالى لـ"الفجر" بأنهم سعداء بتطبيق حد الحرابة بأنفسهم على مدار ثلاث مرات متتالية حتى لايجرؤ أى قاطع طريق أولص تهديد أمنهم وترويع المارة وقائدى السيارات الذين يرتادون هذا الطريق ليلا نهارا. 

أحمد – س" طالب" بالجامعة وشاهد عيان أكد لـ "الفجر" بأنه منذ عشرون يوما حاول بلطجى ترويع أحد المارة لكن الأهالى أوسعوه ضربا ، مضيفاُ بأن اللص الذى لقى مصرعه اليوم كان يتردد على العزبة منذ ثلاثة أيام وكأنه كان يخطط لجريمة ويراقب حركة الأهالى وقائدى السيارات ، واليوم حضر فى ساعة مبكرة وبرفقته ثلاثة لصوص وحاولوا تثبيت قائد سيارة نقل تابعة لأحد الشركات لكنه استغاث بالأهالى الذين أسرعوا لنجدته وتمكنوا من الإمساك باللص واعتدوا عليه بالضرب ولكنه قذف فى ترعة الإسماعيلية وظل يسبح حتى وصل البرالثانى لكن الأهالى وسائقى السيارات أحضروا قوارب صغيرة وتمكنوا من ضبط اللص واعتدوا عليه بالضرب وعلقوه على شجرة ثم قاموا بوضع قش على جثته حتى حضررجال المباحث والإسعاف ونقلوه إلى مستشفى الأحرار. 

وأكد " الشيخ سعيد" إمام مسجد العزبة ""الفجر" بأنه يرى بأن الأهالى كانت تركته حتى يرشد على شركائه والمتهم يُدان بالأدلة ويرى بأن الأهالى أصدرت حكم عاجل على اللص الذى يعتبر غير مُتلبس بالجريمة لكنه كان يحوم حول العزبة منذ فترة مما جعل الأهالى ترتاب فى أمره. 

وناشد الشيخ "سعيد" الدكتور "محمد مرسى" رئيس الجمهورية بسرعة بسط الأمن فى كل ربوع مصر وٳعادة الاستقرار لكل مواطن بسيط حتى يأمن على حياته وأسرته. 

ومن جانبهم أكد أهالى القرية بأنهم سبق وأن استغاثوا بنقطة الشرطة والتى تبعد بمسافة عن العزبة وهى تابعة للطحاوية وأكدوا بأنه رغم مرور دوريات أمنية على طريق بلبيس –أبوحماد ليلا وحتى الفجر ومع ذلك المسلحين واللصوص يعبثون فى الأرض فسادا. 

السائقين بخط بلبيس –أبوحماد أكدوا لـ "الفجر" بأنهم ينتهون من عملهم قبل العشاء لأنهم يخشون على أنفسهم من سطوة قطاع الطرق وأضافوا بأنهم قبل الثورة كانوا يعملون حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم التالى فى أمن وأمان. 

ويبقى سؤال هام تطرحه"الفجر" هل قانون الغابة هو السائد خاصة عقب إقرار الضبطية القضائية وهل سيظل المواطنين يدفعون ثمن الفوضى العارمة التى تجتاح البلاد وتنصيب أنفسهم جهات تنفيذية وقضائية. 

و"الفجر" بدورها تدق ناقوس الخطر حتى لاتتحول البلاد ٳلى ساحات حرب أهلية ودموية بسبب قانون الغابة الذى بات هو الأداة التى تدير الأمور فى البلاد. 

نقلا عن الفجر


----------



## چاكس (21 مارس 2013)

تلقى اللواء خالد ممدوح مدير أمن الاقصر اخطارا من العميد زكريا عباس رئيس ادارة البحث الجنائى انه اثناء القيام بحملة لتنفيذ الاحكام قيادة العقيد مصطفى البكرى رئيس ادارة تنفيذ الاحكام لضبط 5 أشخاص بنجع الطود بالبعيرات تجمهر بعض المحكوم عليهم بالسجن فى بعض القضايا واسرهم لحملة تنفيذ الاحكام . 

و قام شعبان عبد العال – 40 سنة – عامل مطلوب فى تنفيذ 5 أحكام بالحبس فى شيكات وشقيقه عبد الرحيم – 17 سنة – وأسر 3 مطلوبين آخرين بالاعتداء على أفراد الحملة بالطوب والشوم مما تسبب فى اصابة المقدم احمد سمير مفتش مباحث قسم القرنة باشتباه فى كسر فى ذراعه الأيمن وكدمات وكذلك اصابة النقيب عمر سالم بجروح فى القدم وسجحات. 
تمكنت الاجهزة الامنية من ضبط المتهمين وفرار الثلاثة الباقين وتحرر المحضر اللازم واحالة المتهمين الى النيابة التى تولت التحقيق. 




المصدر ONA


----------



## چاكس (21 مارس 2013)

تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالمنيا، اليوم الخميس من احتواء فتنة طائفية بين المسلمين والأقباط بقرية "أبو العباس" ببنى مزار، بسبب عمل بعض التوسعات فى جمعية "السيدة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل" بالقرية دون الحصول على موافقات الجهات الإدارية المختصة. 

وقد تلقى اللواء أحمد سليمان مدير أمن المنيا إخطارا من مأمور مركز شرطة بنى مزار، يفيد تلقيه بلاغا من الخدمة المعينة لتأمين وملاحظة الحالة الأمنية على كنيسة "السيدة العذراء" بقرية أبو العباس، بتجمع المئات من مسلمى القرية أمام جمعية "السيدة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل" بالقرية على خلفية قيام أقباط القرية بعمل توسعات داخل الجمعية، دون الحصول على موافقات الجهات الإدارية المختصة. 

وانتقلت قوة أمنية برئاسة المقدم عصام أبو الفضل رئيس المباحث لاحتواء الأزمة، وتبين قيام عماد فـ35 عاما فلاح بشراء منزل مساحته 130 مترا من مواطن يدعى "يس م" أحد أبناء القرية ومنزله مجاور للجمعية، وقامت إدارة الجمعية بإزالة أحد حوائطه الملاصقة لعمل توسعات دون الحصول على موافقات الجهة الإدارية. 

وتدخلت قيادات القرية من المسلمين والقس ميخائيل إبراهيم المشرف على الجمعية، وحرر المحضر الخاص بالواقعة، فيما تولت النيابة العامة التحقيق. 




المصدر اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (21 مارس 2013)

تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن مطروح، من ضبط مسجلين خطرين متهمين في 88 قضية متنوعة، وجارعرضهما على النيابة العامة. 

تلقى اللواء العناني حمودة مدير أمن مطروح، إخطارا من قسم شرطة مطروح يفيد بضبط «أيمن.ز.ا» 40 سنة عاطل، ومقيم بمطروح، والمسجل شقي خطر والسابق اتهامه والحكم علية في 41 قضية متنوعة. 

كما تم ضبط «صافى.ن.خ» 34 سنة مقيم بمطروح ومسجل شقي خطر والسابق اتهامه في 47 قضية متنوعة، وبمواجهته إعترف بارتكابه 5 وقائع سرقة، وتم ضبط جميع المسروقات بإرشاد المتهم والتحفظ عليها. 
تحررت المحاضر اللازمة وجار العرض على النيابة . 




المصدر التحرير


----------



## چاكس (21 مارس 2013)

أصيب مساء اليوم الخميس 10 أشخاص بأعيره نارية، في مشاجرة بين عائلتين بقريتي خميس ومتبول، التابعتين لمركز كفر الشيخ، استخدمت فيها الأسلحة النارية، بسبب الخلاف على فدان أرض زراعية. 
‏ 
وكان مدير أمن كفرالشيخ قد تلقى إشارة من مستشفى كفرالشيخ العام، بوصول 10 أشخاص إلى المستشفى من عائلتين بقريتي خميس ومتبول، مصابين بالأعيرة النارية. 

واتهم كل طرف الآخر بإحداث إصابته، وهم سامي رشوان (25 سنة)، وهالة مجدي، وعبدالحميد عبدالمحسن، وحمدي حسن، وأحمد رياض، وأحمدالشرنوبي، وأحمد حمدي، وأحمدالسعودي، ومحمد جمعه، وعبدالله منصور، وتم نقل 5 من المصابين إلى المستشفى الجامعي بطنطا لسوء حالتهم. 

انتقل إلى المستشفى رئيس مباحث قسم أول كفر الشيخ، وتم التحفظ على المصابين، وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 



المصدر الاهرام


----------



## چاكس (21 مارس 2013)

أثار نصاب حالة من الذعر بمنطقة روض الفرج الملتهبه بسبب الاحداث الاخيرة عندما قام باطلاق طلقات نارية وأصاب إثنين عندما شاهده أحد ضحاياه على مقهى بجوار مركز شباب روض الفرج وحاول الامساك به ليتجمهر الاهالى ويتمكنوا من القبض عليه وتبين انه يحمل عدد من الكارنيهات المزورة المنسوبة لجهات سيادية وتم القبض على المتهم وأمر اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة بإحالته غلى النيابة التى تولت التحقيق . 

بداية الواقعة عندما تلقى اللواء جمال عبدالعال مدير الادارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة بلاغا بتجمهر الاهالى بمنطقة روض الفرج التى شهدت الاحداث الاخيرة وسماع دوى طلقات نارية, مما أثار حالة من الفزع بين سكان المنطقة وعلى الفور أمر بتوجيه رجال البحث الجنائى باشراف اللواء سامى لطفى نائب مدير الادارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة وكشفت تحريات العميد ناصر حسن رئيس مباحث قطاع شمال القاهرة أنه أثناء جلوس وائل محمد (36 سنة) على مقهى بجوار مركز شباب . 

ويذكر أن شخص يدعى "هشام سعيد", بالإمساك به ومحاولة القبض علية واتهمه بالنصب عليه والاستيلاء على سيارته الا انه اطلق عدة رصاصات فاصابه بطلق نارى بالفخذ كما اصيب شخصين اخرين تصادف مرورهما وحاول الهرب إلا أن رجال الامن باشراف الرائد محمد الجوهرى تمكنوا من القبض عليه وتبين انه يحمل بطاقة رقم قومى مزورة وكارنيه مزور برتبة رائد بالقوات المسلحة وآخر منسوب للدفاع الوطنى واخر تابع للمخابرات مزورين كما ضبط بحوزته رخصة سلاح مزورة ورخصة قيادة مزورة واعترف بانه استاجر السيارة من المجنى عليه لعدة أشهر وبعدها استولى عليها وهرب, وأحيل إلى النيابة التى تولت التحقيق . 


نقلا عن الفجر


----------



## چاكس (21 مارس 2013)

تمكن ضباط مباحث منيا القمح من إعادة رجل الأعمال المخطوف السيد عبد العزيز أبو الحسن، والذي تم اختطافه أمام زوجته بالأسلحة الآلية حيث تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من إعادته من داخل مزرعة بمدينة منيا القمح . 

وكان 6 مسلحين قد قاموا بخطف رجل أعمال وصاحب توكيل شركة حديد بالشرقية أمام زوجته و طلبوا فدية 10 مليون جنيه لإطلاق سراحه . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (21 مارس 2013)

جريمة قتل بشعة شهدتها منطقة المعادي، بعدما أقدم صاحب كافتريا علي قتل طفل عمره عامان، لارتباطه بوالدته بعلاقة غير شرعية. 

ورد بلاغ لقسم شرطة المعادى من مستشفي مبرة المعادى باستقبالها الطفل عمار إبراهيم محمد إبراهيم حجازى ـ عمر سنتين ـ ومقيم دائرة القسم، وبسؤال والدته قررت إصابة نجلها بنزلة برد، وأنها قامت بإعطائه أحد الأدوية المسكنة، واكتشفت عقب ذلك وفاته ولم تشتبه فى الوفاة جنائياً، وبتوقيع الكشف الطبي بمعرفة مفتش الصحة، ورد تقرير يفيد بوجود آثار أرضية واحتكاكية بالرأس والجسم، وبإعادة مناقشة والدة المجني عليه، قررت بتعرض نجلها لصعق كهربائي حال عبثه بإحدى وصلات الكهرباء مما أدى إلى وفاته. 

وبإجراء التحريات وجمع المعلومات أمام العميد هشام لطفى أمكن التوصل إلى أن والدة الطفل ترتبط بعلاقة غير مشروعة بمالك الكافتريا محل عملها ويدعي أمام أحمد محمد حسن 35 سنة ومقيم دائرة القسم، وانه دائم التردد عليها بمسكنها والمبيت معها وأنه وراء ارتكاب الواقعة، وتولت النيابة التحقيق، وجار عرضه على النيابة. 
تابع آخر أخبار البديل على الفيس بوك 




المصدر البديل


----------



## چاكس (21 مارس 2013)

شهد مركز أرمنت بجنوب الاقصر اليوم احداث شغب واطلاق اعيرة نارية داخل محكمة ارمنت وتجمهر أمام مركز الشرطة ومما أسفر عنه اصابة مجندين وتم ضبط المتهمين وجارى تحرير محضرا بذلك 

تلقى اللواء خالد ممدوح مدير امن الاقصر اخطارا من مركز شرطة ارمنت بتجمهر بعض من المواطنين امام المركز لمحاوله منهم اطلاق صراح بعض من المتهمين. 

وعلى الفور انتقل العميد زكريا عباس رئيس البحث الجنائى والعميد عمر الخطاب رئيس البحث الجنائى باسنا وارمنت لاحتواء الموقف وتبين انه نشبت مشاجرة واطلاق اعيرة نارية امام محكمة ارمنت بين كلا من محمود ابو الحسن عمر همام (58 سنة – موظف بالمعاش ) ونجله علاء (25 سنة – عامل اجرى ) و محمد امبابي الدرديري (33 سنة – حداد مسلح ) طرف أول وعلى ابو الحسن عمر همام ( 54 سنة – فنى بشركة ) و نجله عبد الله (24 سنة – عامل شحن وتفريغ ) و محمود على ابراهيم مهدى (43 سنة – مأذون شرعى ) ومقيمين بقرية ارمنت الحيط طرف ثان وعلى الفور انتقلت قوة من مباحث شرطة ارمنت وتم القبض على الطرفين. 

وحضر الى ديوان المركز مصطفى امبابي الدرديري (32 سنة – امين شرطة بقسم الاقصر ) و شقيقه على (29 سنة – محامى ) وتجمهروا داخل المركز مطالبين بخروج اخوهما أحد المتهمين أو البقاء معه داخل المركز وحدث مشادات بينهم وبين الشرطة فرفع امين الشرطة اخو المتهم سلاحه الميري فى وجه افراد وامناء الشرطة بالمركز وتم احتواء الموقف وقام شقيق المتهم بالاتصال باهله الذين قاموا بالتجمهر امام المركز محاولين اطلاق سبيل ذويهم. 

واسفر ذلك عن اصابة المخبر عادل احمد على (45 سنة ) والمجند خليل سيد على (21 سنة ) وتمزيق ملابس كلا من المجند محمود حسن احمد و الغفير عبد الظاهر الشعبي. 

واكد العميد عمر الخطاب رئيس البحث الجنائى باسنا وارمنت انه تم احتواء الموقف نهائيا وتم فض التجمهر امام المركز وجارى تحرير محضرا بذلك وعرض المتهمين على النيابة. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (23 مارس 2013)

قرر عشيق أن يتخلص من طفل عشيقته الذي ملأ الدنيا صراخًا أثناء قيام العشيق بممارسة الرذيلة مع والدته داخل الشقة فى المعادي. 
البداية كانت عندما انفصلت المتهمة "ليلى" عن زوجها بعد أن أثمر زواجهما عن الطفل "عمار" الذى يبلغ من العمر عامين، ثم عملت المتهمة فى كافيتيريا يمتلكها المتهم "إمام" 35 عامًا، ولكن تطورت العلاقة بين الأم وصاحب العمل حتى وصلت إلى ممارسة الرذيلة، ولم تكتف المتهمة بهذا الحد وانساقت وراء رغباتها الجسدية، حيث اصطحبت عشيقها إلى شقتها لممارسة العلاقات المحرمة متجاهلة وجود الطفل . 

أصبح الطفل "عمار" يمثل كابوساً يزعج الأم وعشيقها ويخرجهما من نطاق أحلامهما المحرمة بمجرد استيقاظه من النوم ليلاً ودخوله الحجرة أثناء ممارسة المتهمين للرذيلة، فأثناء لهوه بالشقة كانت تقوده قدماه إلى تلك الحجرة، ولكنه لم يكن يعلم أنها ستقوده إلى مصرعه، حيث اعتاد دخول الحجرة أثناء وجود أمه فى أحضان رجل غريب عنه ومنعه سنه من فهم ما يحدث لكن لم يمنعه إحساسه من إدراك بشاعة الأمر، فكلما كان يرى ذلك المشهد الدنىء يسارع بالبكاء والصراخ، الأمر الذى كان يزعج العشيق بشدة ولم يكن يجد وسيلة لإسكاته سوى التعدى عليه بالضرب المبرح بمساعدة ورضاء أمه. 

إلا أنه فى المرة الأخيرة، قام المتهمان بضرب الطفل غير مكترثين ببكائه فارتطم الطفل بالسرير، مما أرداه قتيلا فى الحال، وفكر المتهمان فى وسيلة للتستر على جريمتهما فسارعت الأم بالتوجه إلى قسم شرطة المعادى وأكدت أن ابنها أصيب بارتفاع درجة الحرارة فأعطته مسكن ثم تراجعت عن أقوالها وقالت إنه أصيب بصعق كهربائى أثناء لهوه بمحول الكهرباء، فتحرر محضر بالواقعة وبإحالته إلى النيابة تمت مناظرة الجثة، وتبين وجود إصابات فى أنحاء متفرقة من الجسد، وتلاحظ عدول الأم عن أقوالها وروايتها للحادث أكثر من مرة أثناء وجودها فى النيابة بصحبة عشيقها. 

وبمواجهة الأم المتهمة بإصابات الطفل اتهمت عشيقها بضرب طفلها حتى الموت، وأكدت تحريات المباحث أن الأم هى من ارتكبت الواقعة بمساعدة عشيقها، فأمر المستشار أحمد عز الدين رئيس نيابة المعادى بحبس المتهمين 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق، وإرسال جثة المجنى عليه إلى الطب الشرعى لتشريحها وبيان سبب الوفاة. 

الدستور


----------



## چاكس (23 مارس 2013)

تمكنت سلطات مباحث قرية البضائع بمطار القاهرة الدولى من ضبط 10 آلاف قطعة ملابس عسكرية قبل تهريبها إلى ليبيا. 

وقال مصدر أمنى بالمطار إنه وردت معلومات للواء يسري عبد العزيز، مدير مباحث المطار، تفيد باعتزام المدعو أحمد إمبابي مجاهد هارون، مستخلص جمركي، تهريب ملابس عسكرية خارج البلاد إلى دولة ليبيا دون الحصول على موافقات من الجهات الأمنية والعسكرية. 

وبإخطار اللواء مجدي اليسري، مدير أمن المطار، أمر بإعداد الأكمنة اللازمة لمنع محاولة التهريب، وتم إعداد فريق بحث برئاسة العقيد عبد الناصر موافي والمقدم سامح الحميلي والرائد شريف السرس بمباحث القرية. 

وتمكن الأمن من ضبط المذكور أثناء محاولته شحن الطرود في القرية، وذلك بمعرفة المقدم شريف السرس والأمين عادل عبد العاطي، بمباحث القرية. 

وفضت القوة الطرود، حيث تبين أن بداخلها ١٠ آلاف قطعة ملابس عسكرية متنوعة (كاكي اللون) عبارة عن أقمصة وبلوفرات وتم التحفظ عليها وعمل المحضر اللازم. 

وبمواجهة المتهم اعترف بحيازة المضبوطات، وأنه ينوي تهريبها إلى بني غازي بليبيا لحساب أحد المحال المخصصة للملابس العسكرية بدولة ليبيا.


----------



## چاكس (23 مارس 2013)

شهدت مدينة شبرا الخيمة حادثاً مأساوياً اليوم، حيث لقيت ربة منزل مصرعها على يد داية أثناء تولديها بالمنزل، وأصيبت ربة المنزل بنزيف حاد أودى بحياتها فى الحال وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 

تلقى العميد بلال لبيب مأمور قسم ثانى شبرا الخيمة بلاغاً من "محمد.س" يتهم فيه داية تدعى "نادية.أ" بتسببها فى وفاة زوجة شقيقه هبة، تبين للواء محمد القصيرى مدير المباحث أنه أثناء قيامها بتوليدها داخل المنزل فوجئت الأسرة بنزيف حاد بالمجنى عليها دخلت على إثره فى غيبوبة تم نقلها إلى المستشفى إلا أنها فارقت الحياة فى الحال.


----------



## چاكس (23 مارس 2013)

تمكنت مساء أمس قوات حرس الحدود بنفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي بالسويس، من ضبط اثنين من المصريين من مدينة العريش بشمال سيناء وبحوزتهم 380 كتاب فلسطيني، حاولا تهريبها داخل البلاد عن طريق نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي بعد تهريبها من أنفاق غزة، والذين كانوا يهدفون لإدخالها البلاد لأسباب غامضة. وكانت مخابرات قوات حرس الحدود بالسويس، قد تلقت معلومات تفيد بقيام عدد من الأشخاص المقيمين بالعريش بتهريب كتب داخل أجولة وتهريبها داخل البلاد، مرورًا من نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي بالسويس، وبقيام قيادات حرس الحدود بالسويس بالتواجد في كمائن نفق أحمد حمدي؛ تم ضبط شخصين وبحوزتهم 380 كتاب فلسطيني محملة بأجولة مدون عليها "دولة إسرائيل" باللغة العبرية. واعترف المتهمين أن الكتب حصلوا عليها بعد تهريبها من أنفاق قطاع غزة الفلسطيني، مؤكدين أنها مجرد كتب خاصة بوزارة التعليم الفلسطينية، وأن الأجولة المسجل عليها كلمات عبرية تحمل اسم دولة إسرائيل استعملت لوضع الكتب داخلها فقط. وبتحرير محضر بالواقعة، تم إحالة المحضر إلى النيابة العامة بالسويس والتي أمرت بالتحفظ على الكتب الفلسطينية وعرضها على الجهات المختصة.

 نقلا عن الوطن


----------



## چاكس (23 مارس 2013)

توفى سائحين مصرعهما غرقاً، أثناء ممارستهما رياضة الغوص بجزيرة تيران بمدينة شرم الشيخ، حيث ظهرت جثتيهما بالقراب من سفالة ترافكو، وتم الكشف عن شخصية الغريق الأول ويدعى "جنيدي فور سوف" 45 سنه أوكراني الجنسية، و"دانيل سيتاكوف" روسي الجنسية، وبعد توقيع الكشف الطبي عليهم، تبين الوفاة بسبب إسفاكسا الغرق.تلقى اللواء محمود الحفناوى مدير الامن بلاغا من رئيس قسم مباحث شرم الشيخ يفيد مصرع شخصين بإسفاكسا الغرق على سقالة ترافكو، أخطرت النيابة التى أمرت بوضح الجثث بثلاجة مستشفى شرم الدولى والتحقيق فى الواقعة . نقلا عن البديل 



 ايجى برس


----------



## چاكس (23 مارس 2013)

تمكنت مباحث الإسماعيلية من إلقاء القبض على فلسطيني وأمريكي بحوزتهما 4 تماثيل فرعونية أثناء سيرهما بطريق الإسماعيلية - القاهرة الصحراوي. 

وكان اللواء محمد عيد، مدير الأمن، تلقى إخطارا يفيد بإلقاء القبض على المتهمين أثناء استقلالهما سيارة بطريق القاهرة "الإسماعيلية الصحراوي" رقم "6532 ى.ر" ملك شركة سياحية بقيادة "ياسر. ي"، 48 عاما، فلسطيني الجنسية، وبرفقته "مارك. ش"، أمريكي الجنسية، وبحوزتهما كرتونة داخلها تمثالان أثريان أصليان واثنان آخران مزيفان. 

كما تم ضبط مجموعة من الأفلام التصويرية للآثار المصرية بحوزتهما، وتم التحفظ على المتهمين والمضبوطات وجار اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيالهما. 




الاهرام


----------



## چاكس (25 مارس 2013)

شب حريق محدود داخل مقر الحزب الوطني المنحل بكورنيش النيل، الاثنين 25 مارس، وتبين أن الحريق شب في كمية من المخلفات. 

وتسبب تصاعد الأدخنة في إحداث حالة من الفزع لدى المارة بكورنيش النيل. وعلى الفور انتقلت سيارة إطفاء وتم السيطرة على ألسنة النيران وتم إخماد الحريق.


----------



## چاكس (25 مارس 2013)

ONA 

شهد طريق الطابية بالإسكندرية حادث تصادم أصيب فيه 10 تلاميذ بالمرحلة الابتدائيه نتيجة اصطدام السيارة التي كانوا يستقلونها بأخري كانت تقف على جانب الطريق. 

كان قسم شرطة ثان المنتزة، قد تلقي إخطارًا من غرفة النجدة، يفيد بوقوع حادث تصادم ومصابين بطريق الطابية، تم إخطار الجهات المعنية، وانتقلت علي الفور قوات الحماية المدنية بمعداتها إلي مكان الحادث. 

بالفحص، تبين حدوث مصادمة بين سيارة رحلات الإسكندرية -تستخدم كأتوبيس مدارس- يستقلها بعض طلبة مدرسة عبدالمنعم واصل الابتدائية التجريبية، والتي توجد بدائرة القسم قيادة محمد حسن طه على" 41 عامًا" ويعمل سائقًا مقيمًا بدائرة القسم، وبين سيارة نقل كانت متوقفة يمين الطريق. 

تبين أنه أثناء سير السيارة الأولى بالطريق المشار إليه اختلت عجلة القيادة بيد قائدها مما أدى لانحرافها واصطدامها بالسيارة الثانية، مما أسفر عن إصابة "10" تلاميذ من مستقلى السيارة الأولى بجروح وكدمات بمختلف أنحاء الجسم وتم نقلهم لمستشفى طوسون العام، وخرجوا عقب تلقيهم العلاج. 

حدثت تلفيات بالسيارة الأولى وتم إزالة آثار الحادث وتسيير حركة المرور، وتحرر المحضر جنح قسم شرطة ثان المنتزه وجار العرض على النيابة.


----------



## چاكس (25 مارس 2013)

قام مجهولون مساء أمس الأحد بخطف رجل أعمال يدعى أشرف ناجى صالح (27 سنة - تاجر) مقيم بمدينة ببا بمحافظة بنى سويف، وذلك عقب عودته من عمله، كما اتصل المحتطفون بعم المجنى عليه وطالبوه بدفع مليون جنية فدية لإطلاق سراحه. 

كانت مديرية الأمن ببنى سويف قد تلقت إخطاراً من مدير المباحث الجنائية يفيد بخطف رجل أعمال عند عودته لمنزله، وطالب المختطفون فدية قدرها مليون جنيه عن طريق عم المجنى عليه 

فيما أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن بنى سويف أنه قد تم تشكيل فريق بحث لكشف ملابسات الحادث وتتبع خط سير المجنى عليه واستدعاء العاملين معه والمقربين منه لسؤالهم، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة.


----------



## چاكس (25 مارس 2013)

نجا المئات من ركاب قطار 1009 الفيومي المتجه الي الاسكندرية بعد انقلاب جرار عند محطة كوم ابوراضي التابعة لمركز الواسطي بعد مل احد عجلات القطار . 


وتسبب انقلاب جرار القطار في توقف حركة القطارات علي خط الفيوم الاسكندرية دون وقوع خسائر في الارواح ، وقال شهود عيان أنه أثناء دخول القطار علي التحويلة فقد احد عجلاته ومال الجرار ولم يحدث خسائر في الأرواح


----------



## چاكس (25 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wvXQIf0kxIE[/YOUTUBE]

تمكنت مباحث شرطة تلا من القبض على نجل احد قيادات الاخوان المسلمين بمدينة تلا التابعة لمحافظة المنوفية، وبحوزتة عدد من الملابس الخاصة بالجيش حيث اكدت المصادر عن القبض على “أحمد .ا “نجل أحد قيادى الاخوان بقرية البندارية التابعة لمركز تلا والحاصل على كلية اقتصاد منزلى ويمتلك ماكينة خياطة وقد قام بالعمل فى المنزل من خلال تصنيعة لملابس الجيش مستخدما كميات منها . 

حيث تم القاء القبض على المتهم مساء اليوم عقب رؤية عدد من الاهالى والد المتهم “القيادى الاخوانى “أثناء القائة لاحدى “شكائر “مليئة بقصاصات من ملابس الجيش فى المصرف وتم ابلاغ الشرطة والتى حضرت الى منزل المتهم وتم القبض على المتهم و5 من الاهالي ووالدة المتهم . 

فيما علمت “أونا “ان المتهم اكد على انة قد عقد مع مصنع المهمات في طنطا وجارى التحقيق فى القضية . 

كما رفض اى من قيادات الاخوان بالمحافظة التعقيب على الحادثة وقالوا انها لا تخص جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وليس لها علاقة بهم من الاساس . 

جدير بالذكر ان الشرطة قد تحفظت على عدد من الشكائر بداخها قصاصات من ملابس الجيش قام المتهم بتصنيعها داخل منزلة .


----------



## چاكس (25 مارس 2013)

ألقت شرطة السياحة والآثار بالأقصر، القبض على سائحة إنجليزية، قامت بخلع ملابسها فى الطريق العام بغرب المدينة. 

تلقى اللواء عبد الرحيم حسان، مساعد وزير الداخلية لشرطة السياحة والآثار، إخطارا بالواقعة من العميد حسنى حسين، مفتش مباحث شرطة السياحة والآثار بجنوب الصعيد. 

وتبين من تحريات العقيد أبو الحجاج كمال، رئيس مباحث شرطة السياحة والآثار بالأقصر، أن السائحة "شابينام. أ"، 31 سنة، إنجليزية الجنسية، قامت بخلع ملابسها بعدما صدر منها بعض الأوضاع والحركات الغريبة فى الطريق العام. 

تم القبض على السائحة وإيداعها مستشفى الأقصر الدولى، وبعد الكشف عليها ثبت أنها مصابة بمرض نفسى. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (25 مارس 2013)

أ.ش.أ: 
تمكن المواطن رضا الجيزاوي من أهالي مدينة دسوق، من ضبط سيارة نقل تقوم بتهريب 8000 كيلو أرز تمويني مدعم من مستودعات إحدى الجمعيات الاستهلاكية بشارع الجيش بدسوق، لبيعها في السوق السوداء، وذلك بعد أن تم نصب كمين للايقاع بصاحب السيارة. 

وأكد المواطن أنه قام بتصوير السيارة وهي تقوم بالتعبئة، واتصل بنائب رئيس مجلس المدينة عداللطيف الحليسي الذي جاء معه وتمكنا من القبض على سائق السيارة وتسليمه إلى النيابة التي أمرت بالتحفظ على السيارة وحمولتها والتحقيق مع السائق. 

وقال إن هذه ليست المرة الأولى التي يتم فيها تهريب الأرز التمويني، مشيرا إلى أنه يتابع حركة العمل بالمستودع منذ شهور حيث إنه يعمل في محل قطع غيار للسيارات بجوار المستودع، وأنه إطلع على هذة المعلومات من قبل السائقين أنفسهم الذين كانوا يخرجون تلك الكميات بدون فواتير وفي الخفاء، وأنه أبلغ مباحث تموين كفر الشيخ عدة مرات ولكن دون جدوى، وكان يتم التستر على الفاعلين حيث إن محاسب المستودع يتمتع بنفوذ كبير. 

وأضاف أنه استغاث بمحافظ كفر الشيخ لحمايتة من مافيا تهريب المواد التموينية حيث تلقى عدة إتصالات تهدده من مغبة الاستمرار في القضية وتؤكد له أنه سيتم تسوية فواتير من قبل بعض محال البقالة وأنهم سيشهدون بأن الأرز كان متجهها إليهم.


----------



## چاكس (25 مارس 2013)

قضت محكمة جنايات سوهاج، اليوم الاثنين، بإجماع الآراء وموافقة فضيلة مفتى الجمهورية بالإعدام شنقا لأربعة أشخاص والمؤبد لستة آخرين للمتهمين المعروفين بـ"عصابة الصحراوى بسوهاج". 

وتعود أحداث القضية إلى 30 ديسمبر 2010 عندما عثر أهالى مركز البلينا بسوهاج على ثلاث جثث محترقة واختفاء السيارة التى كانوا يستقلونها وسرقة متعلقاتهم. 

وأكدت تحريات الأمن، أن وراء السرقات والجرائم عصابة تشكلت من عشرة أشخاص واتخذت من المنطقة الجبلية وكراً لممارسة عملها الإجرامى حيث تقوم بقطع الطريق ليلا، واستيقاف سائقى السيارات وسرقتهم والاستيلاء على السيارة وقتل من فيها إذا أبدى أى مقاومة. 

وداهمت سلطات الأمن المنطقة الجبلية وألقت القبض على العصابة، وأحالتهم إلى النيابة العامة التى أمرت بحبسهم على ذمة التحقيق وأحالتهم نيابة جنوب سوهاج إلى محكمة الجنايات التى أصدرت حكمها المتقدم. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2013)

ألقت مباحث القاهرة القبض على طرفى مشاجرة بمنطقة المعصرة بحلوان، حيث تعدى فيها عاملون بجراج ملاصق على عمال بمحطة وقود على بعضهم البعض بسبب رغبة الطرف الأول فى الحصول على كمية إضافية من السولار داخل جراكن عقب قيامهم بتموين السيارات الخاصة بهم تعدى خلالها كل من الطرفين على الآخر بالضرب وقام الطرف الثانى بالمحطة بإطلاق أعيرة نارية تسببت فى إصابة 6 أشخاص وإحداث تلفيات بالمحطة و7 سيارات. 

تلقت شرطة النجدة بالقاهرة بلاغا يفيد بوقوع مشاجرة وجود مصابين بمحطة وقود كائنة بمنطقة المعصرة بدائرة قسم شرطة حلوان، بالانتقال تبين حدوثها بين كل من طرف أول محمد. ع. ت "29 سنة"، أمين مخزن بالمحطة وبحوزته فرد خرطوش عيار 12، وطلقة من ذات العيار، ربيع.ج. ط "27 سنة"، عامل وبحوزته فرد خرطوش عيار 16، رضا. م. ع "38 سنة"، عامل بذات المحطة، محمود. 

س. ص "27 سنة"، سيد. إ. ب "25 سنة"، "مصاب" وجميعهم عمال بنفس المحطة وبين طرف ثان جمال. م. م "20 سنة"، ميكانيكى ( مصاب برش خرطوش بالزراع الأيسر، مصطفى. م. ع "23 سنة"، ميكانيكى مصاب برش خرطوش بالصدر والزراع الأيمن، رجب. ح. م "31 سنة"، ميكانيكى مصاب برش خرطوش بالقدمين صالح. ح. م "27 سنة"، ميكانيكى مصاب برش خرطوش بالرأس والصدر، أحمد. ج. أ "33 سنة"، عامل مصاب بجرحين متهتكين بالفخذين نتيجة طلق نارى، وبدر. ج. أ "13 سنة"، عامل ( مصاب بانفجار بالعين اليمنى) إثر رش خرطوش. 

وذلك بسبب رغبة الطرف الثانى ( عاملين بجراج ملاصق للمحطة ) فى الحصول على كمية إضافية من السولار داخل جراكن عقب قيامهم بتموين السيارات الخاصة بهم تعدى خلالها كل من الطرفين على الآخر بالضرب وقام الطرف الأول بإطلاق أعيرة نارية من الأسلحة المضبوطة بحوزتهم نتج عنها حدوث الإصابات وتلفيات بالمحطة وتلفيات ب ( 7 ) سيارات. 

تمكنت القوات الأمنية من ضبط الطرفين والأسلحة المستخدمة، وتحرر محضرا بالواقعة. 

نقلا عن جورنالك


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YJfuSixEhdg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cSrGVycrvWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2013)

تداولت المواقع الاخبارية عن تأخر النائب العام الذهاب الي مكتبه في نفس الان نزل بوست عاجل على تويتر بأن ملثمون تعدوا على النائب العام أثناء توجه الى مكتبه بدار القضاء العالي و يرجع ذلك الي الحكم الصادر امس فالكثير يقودهم الشبطان للتخلص من النائب العام


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2013)

نجحت أجهزة الأمن بالقاهرة فى الإيقاع بـ 4 أشخاص من بين المتهمين باقتحام ميدان التحرير وإشعال النيران فى خيام المعتصمين، حيث تم ضبطهم وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية وبيضاء وعدد من الطلقات.. وأمر اللواء أسامة الصغير، مدير أمن القاهرة، بالتحفظ على الأسلحة وإحالة المتهمين إلى النيابة التى باشرت التحقيق. 

وكان العميد هانى جرجس مأمور قسم شرطة قصر النيل، قد تلقى بلاغًا صباح اليوم الخميس، يفيد بقيام مجهولين يحملون الأسلحة النارية والبيضاء باقتحام الخيام على معتصمى التحرير، وفتح النار عليهم مما أدى إلى إصابة 2 منهم. 

وتبين من التحريات التى قادها المقدم محمد السيد رئيس مباحث قصر النيل، أن المصابين هما محمد ربيع (31 سنة – سائق)، مصاب بطلقات خرطوش فى انحاء متفرقة بالجسم، وشقيقه إيهاب ربيع (27 سنة – سمكرى)، مصاب بجرح قطعى فى الوجه ومقيمين بعابدين. 

وكشفت التحريات التى أمر بها اللواء جمال عبد العال مدير مباحث العاصمة، أن مجموعة من الأشخاص أثناء مرورهم بدراجة بخارية وسيارة نصف نقل سوزوكى بميدان التحرير، اعترض طريقهم العشرات من معتصمى الميدان وحطموا سيارتهم وقاموا بإطلاق الرصاص عليهم، وبعد قليل استعان المجنى عليهم بمجموعة من أهالى منطقة عابدين حاملين الأسلحة النارية والبيضاء، وقاموا بإضرام النيران فى خيام المعتصمين والتعدى عليهم. 

حيث تمكن العميد إيهاب عرفة مأمور قسم شرطة عابدين، والمقدم وائل الشموتى رئيس المباحث، من القبض على 4 منهم أثناء عودتهم من التحرير، وهم محمد إبراهيم (21 سنة – عاطل) وعثر بحوزته على بندقيه خرطوش وكمية من الطلقات، ومحمد محمود (32 سنة – عاطل) وبحوزته سنجه، وعبد الرحمن محمد (21 سنة – طالب)، ومحمد جمال (19 سنة – عاطل)، وبمواجهتهم اعترفوا بقيامهم باشعال النيران فى خيام المعتصمين بالتحرير والتعدى عليهم، وتمت إحالتهم إلى النيابة التى تولت التحقيق.


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2013)

أمرت نيابة مصر القديمة ظهر اليوم الخميس، بحبس ضابط بقوات أمن الجيزة، لقيامه بسرقة أموال ومجوهرات المارة بشوارع المنيل تحت تهديد زيه الميري وبطاقة الهوية الخاصة به، واتخذ من شارع عبد العزي أل سعود، وكرًا لممارسة نشاطه الإجرامي. 

وكشفت التحقيقات التي باشرها محمد السمري رئيس نيابة مصر القديمة، بإشراف المستشار طارق أبو ضيف المحامي العام الأول لنيابت جنوب القاهرة، أن المتهم كان يستوقف طلبة الجامعة من البنين، والذين تبدو عليهم علامات الثراء، ثم يوهمهم بأن بحوزتهم أقراص مخدرة، ويحاول اقتيادهم إلي قسم الشرطة بزعم تحرير محضر، ثم يطلب منهم ما يتحلون به من سلاسل ذهبية وأموال وتليفونات محمولة، نظير إطلاق سراحهم. 

وتم ضبط الضابط وهو برتبة ملازم أول بمنطقة المنيل، وأنكر التهم المنسوبة إليه وأمرت النيابة بحبسه علي ذمة التحقيقات. 


الاهرام


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2013)

كشف وزير الدولة لشئون الأثار، الدكتور محمد إبراهيم أن وحدة المضبوطات الأثرية بمكتب بريد العتبة التابعة لوزارة الدولة لشئون الآثار تمكنت من إحباط محاولة تهريب مجموعة قيمة ونادرة من المقتنيات الشخصية للزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر كانت مجهزة داخل طردين تمهيدا لتهريبهم إلي دولة الإمارات العربية. 

وقال إبراهيم ، إنه أثناء قيام وحدة المضبوطات الأثرية بعملها في فحص الطرود المرسلة إلي الخارج كشفت عن وجود مجموعة قيمة من مقتنيات جمال عبد الناصر، وأكدت اللجنة المشكلة لمعاينة المضبوطات برئاسة أحمد الرواي وعضوية فتحى موسى ومها الشواربي على أنها لا تخضع لقانون حماية الآثار ولكنها قطع أصلية تمثل قيمة تاريخية تجسد حقبة من أهم حقب التاريخ المصري.واشار إلى انه تم التحفظ على مشمول الطردين بجمرك البريد السريع بالعتبة، وأوصت اللجنة إدارة جمرك البريد السريع بإخطار النيابة العامة المختصة والأمن القومي المصري لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيالها. 

ومن جانبه، قال حسن رسمي رئيس الإدارة المركزية للوحدات الأثرية بالمواني المصرية إن القطع المضبوطة تتمثل في آلة التصوير الخاصة بالرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر ومجموعة كبيرة من الخطب الأصلية التي كان يلقيها جمال عبد الناصر في فترة الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا بالإضافة إلي اسطوانات قديمة تحمل بعضا من هذه الخطب، إلي جانب مجموعة من النياشين المهداة من الحكومة المصرية إلي عدد من الشخصيات العامة ومجموعة من الشارات الخاصة بالقوات المسلحة في عهد جمال عبد الناصر. 

وأضاف أن القطع المضبوطة تضم مجموعة من الخطابات من كبار الشخصيات السورية طالبين الجنسية المصرية في فترة الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا، و127 صورة نادرة تجمع جمال عبد الناصر ببعض الزعماء العرب يحمل بعضها توقيعات شخصية لجمال عبد الناصر، بالإضافة إلي خطاب نادر بتوقيع جمال عبد الناصر أثناء توليه منصب رئيس وزارء مصر في فترة حكم الرئيس محمد نجيب موجها إلي إحدى الشخصيات العامة يدعوه إلي حضور إحدى المؤتمرات، ومجموعة كبيرة من دعوات الزفاف والحفلات الخاصة تعود إلي عهد الملك فاروق. 


الدستور


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2013)

وقعت اشتباكات عنيفة بين الباعة الجائلين وبين قوات الأمن ورجال محافظة القاهرة أثناء قيامهم بتنفيذ قرارات إزالة لعدد من الأكشاك المخالفة التى تتسبب فى إعاقة الحركة المرورية ولم يصدر لها تراخيص. 

وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن سقوط عشرات بحالات إغماء نتيجة إلقاء الشرطة قنابل مسيلة للدموع وإصابة عدد من رجال الأمن، بعد إشهار الباعة الأسلحة فى وجههم لمنعهم من تنفيذ قرارات الإزالة. 

وفور إخطار اللواء أسامة الصغير، مدير أمن القاهرة، أمر بالدفع بقوات الأمن فى محاولة للسيطرة على الموقف وضبط مثيرى الشغب. 

كانت أجهزة الأمن بالقاهرة قد فوجئت بالعشرات من الباعة الجائلين وأصحاب الأكشاك بمنطقة الحى العاشر بمدينة نصر يشهرون الأسلحة النارية والبيضاء فى وجههم أثناء قيامهم بإزالة عدد من الأكشاك المخالفة، فقامت القوات بالتعامل معهم. 


وشهدت المنطقة حالة من الكر والفر بين الطرفين وقام أصحاب المحال التجارية بإغلاق أبوابهم أمام الرواد، كما قام الباعة بتحطيم عدد من السيارات وواجهات بعض المحلات بالمنطقة. 



الاهرام


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2013)

كشفت تحريات المباحث بقسم شرطة السلام أول، أن منفذى واقعة قتل شاب دخل غرفة عمليات مستشفى السلام شقيقه وأحد أقاربه، وذلك لخلافات بينهم، وتمكن رجال المباحث بالقسم من القبض عليهما. 

بدأت تفاصيل الواقعة بتلقى المقدم هانى أبو علم رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة السلام أول بلاغاً من مستشفى السلام تفيد باستقبالها "رضا.ع" مصاب بطعنه أثناء تشاجره مع عدد من الشباب بالمنطقة، وأثناء قيام الأطباء بإسعافه وإجراء عملية جراحية له، اقتحم المستشفى عدد من الشباب الذين تشاجروا معه ودخلوا غرفة العمليات مشهرين الأسلحة البيضاء فى وجه الأطباء، ومزقوا جسده بعدة طعنات قاتله أودت بحياته داخل غرفة العمليات. 

انتقل على الفور العميد محمد توفيق رئيس مباحث قطاع شرق القاهرة لمكان الواقعة، وتبين مصرع الشاب بعدة طعنات، حرر محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة العامة التحقيق، وبإخطار اللواء جمال عبد العال مدير مباحث العاصمة بالواقعة أمر بسرعة عرض المتهمين على النيابة العامة للتحقيق معهما وبيان سبب ارتكابهما للجريمة. 



اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2013)

شهد حى منشاة لطف الله بمدينة الفيوم هبوط أرضى مفاجئ بشارع الشهيد حسن عطالله، أدى الهبوط إلى وجود تصدعات وتشققات بجدران 4 منازل وقامت أجهزة الأمن بإخلاء المنازل الأربعة، كما تم قطع المياه عن الحى منذ مساء أمس الأربعاء. 

كان العميد مصطفى عطوة، مأمور قسم الفيوم، قد تلقى إخطارا بوجود هبوط أرضى بحى منشاة لطف الله وظهور تشققات خطيرة بأربعة منازل مجاورة. 

على الفور تقرر إخلاء المنازل خشية من حدوث انهيارات كلية للمنازل المتضررة، وتعرض السكان للخطر، تم إخطار شرطة النجدة، ورئيس الحى، والوحدة المحلية، تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات العاجلة لحماية السكان. 

كما قامت الوحدة المحلية بالقيام بإجراءات تدبير مساكن بديلة للسكان، وشدد المهندس احمد على احمد محافظ الفيوم على ضرورة تشكيل لجنة فنية من كلية الهندسة لمعرفة الأسباب الحقيقية لهبوط أرضيات تلك المساكن، وإعداد تقرير مفصل بها. وتم إغلاق كل الطرق المؤدية للشارع، ومنع السيارات من دخولها.


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2013)

أصيب وكيل مدرسة الزهور الصناعية بنات ببورسعيد ومسئول الأمن وأحد العاملين بها بطعنات سكين وطلقات خرطوش، ظهر اليوم الخميس، في محاولة تصديهم لبعض البلطجية الذين اقتحموا المدرسة وحاولوا دخول أحد فصول الطالبات، وقد أحدث الهجوم حالة من الزعر بين الطالبات وتقرر إخلاء المدرسة. 

وقد تم تسليم أحد البلطجية بعد أن تمكن العاملون بالمدرسة من الإمساك به بينما تم إبلاغ الشرطة العسكرية لإنقاذ الموقف، خاصة بعد قيام البلطجية بإطلاق الخرطوش قبل فرارهم عند قدوم الشرطة العسكرية. 

وكان اثنان من الشباب، قد قد تمكنوا من القفز من أعلى سور المدرسة فى محاولة منهم للدخول إلى فصول الطالبات، وعند التصدى لهم ومحاولة الإمساك بهم قام أحدهما بطعن وكيل المدرسة فتحى سليم أحمد سليم (50 سنة) بسلاح أبيض، وأحدث به جرحًا بالكوع الأيسر بطول 2 سم وبينما قام بدفعه ليسقط ويصاب بكدمات بالظهر. 

وقد هرب أحدهما بينما تمكن العاملون بالمدرسة بالإمساك بالآخر، ليفاجئ الجميع بعودته ومعه ثلاثة آخرون قاموا بإطلاق الخرطوش من أسلحتهم فى محاولة لتهريب الأول بعد التحفظ عليه. 

وقد أسفر ذلك عن إصابة أشرف مختار عباده (40 سنة)، وأحد العاملين بالمدرسة بكدمات بالرقبة والظهر، والسيد أحمد الجبالى (50 سنة) مسئول الأمن بالمدرسة بكدمات متفرقة بالجسم والوجه، وواجه العاملون بالمدرسة البلطجية حتى وصلت إحدى دوريات الشرطة العسكرية غير أن الجناة فروا فور مجيء القوة. 

وقامت إدارة المدرسة، بتسليم الشاب الذى تحفظت عليه وتم إخلاء المدرسة من الطالبات وإغلاقها خشية وقوع أحداث أخرى. 

وما زالت التحقيقات مستمرة لتحديد الهاربين والوقوف على أسباب الحادث.


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

أكد عدد من ركاب القطار المتجه من كفر الشيخ إلى الإسكندرية، شعورهم بالرعب عندما فوجئوا بخروج الونش والعربة الأولى عن القضبان الحديدية عند مدخل محطة قرية شباس الشهداء الواقعة بين محطتى مدينة قلين ودسوق صباح اليوم، الخميس، وقفز عدد من الكبار من القطار. 

وصرخت السيدات وخرج أهالى قرية شباس الشهداء للاطمئنان على الركاب، ولم يصب أحد بأذى. 

وأشار محمد السعيد على مدرس إلى أن القطار انطلق من محطة كفر الشيخ فى طريقه للإسكندرية وعند محطة شباس الشهداء فوجئ بونش القطار والعربة الأولى يخرجان من فوق القضبان للأرض ومالا فقط دون انقلابهما. 

وتوجه لمكان الحادث عدد من قيادات السكة الحديد، ومباحث الهيئة والقيادات الأمنية، وتم إحضار ونش لرفع ونش القطار والعربة بعد فصلهما عن باقى عربات القطار، وتم تحويل سير القطارات الأخرى للرصيف المجاور، نظرًا لوجود رصيفين بالمحطة واستقلوا سيارات لاستكمال الرحلة. 

وتبين من خلال المعاينات الأولية، أن هناك خطأ من عامل التحويلة هو الذى أدى لخروج القطار عن القضبان وتجرى الآن استكمال المعاينة وتحديد المتسبب فى خروج الونش والعربة الأولى من القطار. 

المصدر: اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

تسبب انقلاب سيارة "فنطاس بمقطورة" محملة بالسولار في غلق الطريق الدائرى، بالقرب من نفق الجولف، وأسفر الحادث عن شلل تام فى حركة المرور، وإصابة قائد السيارة وشخص آخر، وتبين أن السيارة خاصة بنقل الألبان ولكنها محملة بأكثر من 20 ألف لتر سولار مهربة. 

كان اللواء مصطفى راشد، مدير الإدارة العامة للمرور، قد تلقى بلاغًا بوقوع الحادث، بالقرب من نفق الجولف، فانتقل رجال الإدارة العامة للمرور، إلى مكان الواقعة، وتبين أنه أثناء سير سيارة ألبان بمقطورة بالطريق الدائرى، اختلت عجلة القيادة فى يد قائدها، بسبب السرعة الزائدة، الأمر الذى أدى إلى تخطى السيارة الحاجز الفاصل والسير في الاتجاه المعاكس وانقلابها، وانقلاب المقطورة فى الاتجاه الرئيسى للسيارة. 

وتبين من المعاينة ، أن السيارة نقل بمقطورة "فنطاس خاصه بنقل ألبان"، وكانت محملة بأكثر من 20 ألف لتر سولار لتهريبها، ورجحت التحريات أن قائد السيارة قد نام أثناء القيادة، مما أدي لتفريغ حمولتها "سولار"، بالكامل على الطريق، الأمر الذى أدى إلى تعطل حركة السير وحدوث كثافة مرورية فى حركة سير السيارات بالطريق الدائرى. 

تم استدعاء إدارة الحماية المدنية بالقاهرة، واستخدام أوناش لرفع السيارة والمقطورة، كما تم جلب كميات كبيرة من الرمال لـ "فرشها" على الطريق للتخلص من السولار لتجنب حدوث انزلاق سيارات، أو حدوث احتكاك قد يسبب اشتعال النيران. 


 بوابة الاهرام


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

تقدم هشام محمود رمضان المحامى، ببلاغ للنائب العام يطالب فيه باستدعاء زوجة أحد الضباط الثلاثة المختطفين فى فبراير 2011، وتدعى دعاء، والتى أكدت خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامى جابر القرموطى، فى برنامجه "مانشيت" أمس الأربعاء، والذى يذاع على قناة "أون تى فى"، أن لديها مستندات وأدلة خطيرة توضح بأن هناك أيادٍ خفية تعبث بالأمن القومى لمصر. 

وشدد البلاغ الذى حمل رقم 913 لسنة 2013 بلاغات النائب العام على ضرورة استدعاء السيدة والإعلامى جابر القرموطى لسماع أقوالهما، خاصة أنها أكدت أن المستندات التى لديها تدين بعض قيادات الإخوان وبعض الضباط فى الجيش، والتى وصفتهم بالخلايا النائمة فى القوات المسلحة، والتى تدعم الإخوان المسلمين ولهم يد فى اختفاء الضباط. 

وأكد "هشام" فى البلاغ أنه له الحق فى حماية أمن وتراب هذا الوطن باعتباره مواطنا مصريا ومحام، مشددًا على ضرورة فتحج تحقيق وسماع أقوال السيدة فيما قررته من اتهامات وتقديم ما لديها من مستندات.


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

يكثف رجال مباحث البحيرة، برئاسة اللواء محمد الخليصى مدير المباحث من جهودهم لكشف غموض حادث مقتل رقيب شرطة فى ظروف غامضة، حيث عثر الأهالى منذ قليل، على جثة رقيب شرطة سرى بمباحث أبو المطامير، بترعة السحارة أمام قرية الكفاح دائرة مركز شرطة أبو المطامير وبها جرح ذبحى عميق بالرقبة وعدم وجود السلاح الميرى عهدته، تم انتشال الجثة بمعرفة الأهالى ونقلت إلى مشرحة مستشفى أبو المطامير العام. 

كان اللواء محمد حبيب مدير أمن البحيرة، تلقى إخطارا بالحادث من اللواء محمد الخليصى مدير المباحث وبالانتقال لمكان الحادث تبين العثور على جثة لشخص فى العقد الرابع من العمر، وبها جرح ذبحى بالرقبة عميق، وكشفت تحريات إدارة البحث الجنائى أن الجثة لرقيب شرطة يدعى "هانى رمضان محمد موسى" 35 سنة" رقيب شرطة من قوة مباحث أبو المطامير، وعدم وجود سلاحه الميرى عهدته وكافة متعلقاته، كما عثر على دراجته البخارية ملقاة بجواره على شاطئ الترعة، أمر اللواء محمد الخليصى مدير المباحث بتشكيل فريق بحث برئاسة العميد محمد خريصة رئيس المباحث لسرعة ضبط الجناة مرتكبى الحادث. 

وسيتم تشييع جثمان الشهيد عقب صلاة المغرب من قريته الشوكة التابعة لمركز دمنهور بمحافظة البحيرة، وجارى تحرير محضر بالواقعة. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

أكدت مصادر أمنية أن القوات البحرية بالبحر الأحمر تمكنت من ضبط مركبين في البحر الأحمر يحملان نحو 100 صندوق أسلحة وذخيرة بالاضافة الي القبض علي 10 شخصا كانوا علي متن المركبين وان المركبين تابعين لشركة اوكرانية ويجري التحقق من اوراق المركبين والتوكيل الملاحي.


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

ألقت قوات حرس الحدود المصرية القبض على مركب صيد محملة بأسلحة أثناء إبحارها فى البحر الأحمر، شرق البلاد. 

وقالت مصادر أمنية مسؤولة إن مركب الصيد (سويت1) التي يرجح كونها إيرانية، تم إيقافها، مساء أمس، على بعد 12 ميلاً بحريًا من سواحل رأس محمد، جنوب شبه جزيرة سيناء، شرقا، وتحمل 10 أفراد من جنسيات مختلفة. 

وأضافت أن "التحقيقات الأولية أظهرت أن المركب الإيرانية كانت في طريقها إلى الأراضي المصرية". 

وعلى متنها تم العثور على 62 ألفًا و283 قطعة سلاح متعددة، تتضمن رشاشًا قناصًا متعددًا، وكلاشينكوف، وأربيجهات، وذخيرة متعددة، بحسب المصادر ذاتها 

وأشارت إلى أن التحقيقات جارية مع المقبوض عليهم من طاقم المركب.


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

تبذل قوات الحماية المدنية جهودا للسيطرة على حريق نشب بسبب تطاير الشرر من "فرن بلدي" بقرية "فاو جولي" بساقلتة بمحافظة سوهاج، والتهم 19 منزلا حتى الآن . 

وبدأ الحريق من منزل جمعة محمد جلال، وساعدت سرعة الرياح على انتقال النار إلى المنازل المجاورة، وتتواجد الآن العشرات من سيارات الإطفاء في القرية للسيطرة على الحريق. 

وانتابت حالة من الغضب أهالي القرية بسبب تأخر وصول سيارات الإطفاء والإسعاف، وهدد بعضهم بقطع الطرق، بعد إصابة تسعة من أهل القرية ونقلهم إلى المستشفى. 



المصدر الوطن


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

لقي 5 أشخاص مصرعهم وأصيب 13 آخرون، منذ قليل، في حادث اصطدام سيارة أجرة “ميكروباص” بعمود كوبري “الجدية”، بمنطقة رشيد، بمدينة البحيرة. 







ona


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

نجحت جهود أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة قنا اليوم، "الخميس" فى نقل 4 
ملايين جنيه بعد انقلاب سيارة نقل الأموال بناحية "الحلفاية" التابعة لمركز نجع حمادى وهى فى طريقها لمركز قوص جنوب المحافظة. 

كان اللواء صلاح مزيد، مدير أمن قنا، قد تلقى إخطارا بانقلاب سيارة نقل أموال قادمة من محافظة أسيوط تجاه مركز قوص بداخلها مبلغ 4 ملايين جنيه بناحية قرية "الحلفاية" التابعة لمركز نجع حمادى وإصابة قائدها. 

على الفور، انتقلت قوات الأمن لموقع الحادث، وتم نقل الأموال إلى مركز قوص تحت حراسة أمنية مشددة، حيث تم نقل السائق إلى المستشفى وأخطرت النيابة. 

من ناحية أخرى، تواصلت الحملات المرورية لفرض الانضباط بالشارع وتطبيق القانون على مستخدمى الطرق. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

قرر هيثم عمار، وكيل أول نيابة العريش، اليوم الخميس، حبس أحد مهربى المخدرات والذى تم ضبطه أثناء قيامه بتهريب شحنة "بانجو" عبر معدية شرق التفريعة. 

وكان المتهم (ف. م. ا) قد تم إلقاء القبض عليه بمعرفة قوات حرس الحدود أثناء قيادته سيارة "تريللا" عند عبور معدية شرق التفريعة، بعد أن عثر أثناء تفتيش سيارته على 43 بالة بلاستيك بداخلها عدد 1372 لفافة كبيرة أسطوانية الشكل، وبها نبات عشب أخضر جاف يشبه نبات البانجو. 


واعترف المتهم أمام النيابة بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد النقل، وكان قرار وكيل النيابة حبس المتهم 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق وإرسال عينة من المضبوطات إلى المعمل الكيماوى، والتحفظ على باقى المضبوطات داخل مخازن مديرية الزراعة، وكذلك تحريات حرس الحدود حول ظروف وملابسات الواقعة وانتداب الأدلة الجنائية لبيان تعرض السيارة لإطلاق أعيرة نارية والاستعلام عن السيارة إن كان مبلغ بسرقتها من عدمه. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

تكثف الأجهزة الأمنية بالدقهلية، جهودها لمحاولة التوصل إلى الجناة الذين قاموا بسرقة 15 جهاز كمبيوتر من إحدى مدارس نبروه اليوم الخميس. 

وتلقى اللواء سامى الميهى، مدير أمن الدقهلية، إخطارا من أشرف الخلاوى مأمور مركز نبروه، بتقدم إدارة مدرسة أشرف جاويش الثانوية المشتركة بنبروة، ببلاغ يفيد باكتشاف سرقة 15 جهاز كمبيوتر من معمل الحاسب الآلى بالمدرسة، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وتم التحقيق مع بعض المدرسين وتم احتجاز فراش المدرسة لحين عرضه على النيابة للتحقيق معه. 


نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

لقيت "ربة منزل" مصرعها أثناء عبورها الطريق السريع أمام مدينة طوخ، عندما اصطدمت بها سيارة نقل مسرعة، وتم نقل الجثة لمشرحة المستشفى، وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 

وتلقى مأمور مركز شرطة طوخ بلاغا بوقوع حادث تصادم ومصرع "ربة منزل" بطريق القاهرة/ الإسكندريه الزراعى أمام نقطة مرور طوخ اتجاه القاهرة. 

وبالانتقال تبين اصطدام السيارة رقم 78711 نقل دقهلية قيادة "هانى عبد الخالق "34 سنة" بالحاجز الخرسانى بالجزيرة الوسطى وأحد أعمدة الإنارة، كما تبين وفاة "أميرة إبراهيم أحمد" 24 سنة - ربة منزل – أثناء عبورها الطريق. 

وبسؤال "عصام حسن غلاب"- 45 سنة – أكد بأن المتوفاة شقيقة زوجة شقيقه، وكانت برفقته فى زيارة لأحد أقاربهما بمدينة طوخ وأثناء عبورها الطريق اصطدمت بها السيارة، ولم يتهم قائد السيارة بالتسبب فى وفاتها عمداً. 

وبمواجهة قائد السيارة أنكر ما نسب إليه وقرر أنه أثناء سيره بالطريق اصطدمت سيارة نقل بالمتوفاة أثناء عبورها الطريق، وفر قائدها هارباً وعند محاولته مفاداتها دهسها بسيارته، واختلت عجلة القيادة بيده واصطدم بالجزيرة الوسطى للطريق. 

بتوقيع الكشف الطبى عليها بمعرفة مفتش الصحة ورد التقرير الطبى يفيد أن سبب الوفاة نتيجة إصابتها بكسر بقاع الجمجمة ونزيف داخلى بالمخ. 

وتحرر محضر بالواقعة، وتولت النيابة العامة التحقيق، بإشراف المستشار حاتم الزيات المحامى العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية. 


نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

مر المستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامي العام الأول لنيابات شرق القاهرة الكلية بحبس محمد رضا مصطفى خليل مدير عام المدينة الجامعية (أ) بجامعة الأزهر.. 

لمدة أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق وذلك لاتهامه في واقعة التسمم الغذائي الجماعي للمئات من طلاب المدينة الجامعية الأزهرية مؤخرا. 

ونسبت النيابة برئاسة المستشار محمد البشلاوي رئيس النيابة الكلية إلى المتهم قيامه بتداول مواد غذائية مغشوشة والتسبب في الإصابة الخطأ لطلاب المدينة الجامعية عن طريق تناولهم للأطعمة الفاسدة. 

كما أمر المستشار مصطفى خاطر بصرف مدير عام إدارة المدن الجامعية بجامعة الأزهر عبد الجواد عبد الحميد عبد الجواد ومدير إدارة التغذية للمدن الجامعية عاطف محمود عبد الحميد من سراي النيابة . 

كما تقرر إرجاء التحقيق مع رئيس جامعة الأزهر (المقال) الدكتور أسامة العبد إلى يوم السبت القادم وذلك بعدما حضر اليوم محاموه وقدموا طلبا إلى النيابة لإرجاء التحقيق معه إلى يوم آخر تحدده النيابة. 

كما أصدرت النيابة قرارا لضبط وإحضار أعضاء اللجنة المنوط بهم تسلم الأغذية بالمدن الجامعية لجامعة الأزهر وعددهم ستة متهمين حيث تبين أن اللجنة تضم في عضويتها طبيبا بيطريا ومهندسا زراعيا ومشرفي أغذية . 

كما خاطبت النيابة العامة أعضاء لجنة وزارة الصحة المكلفين بتحليل الأطعمة والأغذية التي تسببت في تسمم الطلاب وذلك للوقوف على أعمالهم وآخر ما انتهت إليه اللجنة. 

 نقلا عن بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

قررت نيابة العريش بإشراف المستشار عبدالناصر التايب المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شمال سيناء، حبس سائق السيارة المحملة بالرمال والبانجو. 

وترجع الأحداث حينما اشتبهت قوات حرس الحدود فى سيارة "تريلا"، أثناء مرورها من خلال معدية شرق التفريعة، وكانت محملة بالرمال بقيادة السائق (ف.م.أ)، وحينما طالبوا السائق بتفتيش السيارة قام بالانطلاق بأقصى سرعة محاولاً الهروب، تم مطاردته حيث قامت القوات بإطلاق النيران على السيارة حتى تم إيقافها والسيطرة على السائق، وبتفتيش الرمال تم ضبط 43 آلة بلاستيك بداخلها 1372 لفافة كبيرة أسطوانية الشكل وبها نبات عشب أخضر جاف يشبه بأنه "نبات البانجو". 

وتم تحويل المتهم إلى النيابة، حيث اعترف بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد النقل، لذلك قرر هيثم عمار وكيل أول النيابة حبس المتهم 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق، وإرسال عينة من المضبوطات إلى المعمل الكيماوى والتحفظ على باقى المضبوطات داخل مخازن مديرية الزراعة، وكذلك تحريات حرس الحدود حول ظروف وملابسات الواقعة، وانتداب الأدلة الجنائية لبيان تعرض السيارة لإطلاق أعيرة نارية، والاستعلام عن السيارة أن كان مُبلغًا بسرقتها من عدمه. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

سقط تشكيل عصابى لسرقة رواد البنوك يتزعمه عاطل، وتم ضبطهم عقب قيامهم بالخروج من البنك الأهلى بأكتوبر. 

أثناء مرور النقيب مصطفى الشربينى، الضابط بوحدة قسم شرطة ثانى أكتوبر، والقوة المرافقة أمام البنك الأهلى، شاهد أحد الأشخاص يخرج من البنك المشار إليه بسرعة واستقل السيارة رقم "ه ج/8671" ماركة متسوبيشى لانسر، ويستقلها 4 أشخاص وفروا هاربين . 

قام الضابط بملاحقة السيارة وتم ضبط كل من: عمرو محمد 27 سنة عاطل, وبحوزته فرد خرطوش عيار 16 مم وطلقة من ذات العيار, منصور مهدى 35 سنة سائق, عبد العزيز حميدة 33 سنة صاحب مكتب توريدات, رامى دسوقى 28 سنة عاطل . 
وبتفتيش السيارة وقائيًا عثر على كراتين من مفرقعات الصوت, زجاجة بها سائل يؤثر على الحالة العصبية, وفيزا كارت صادرة من البنك الأهلي . 

وبمواجهتهم اعترف الأول بحيازته للسلاح النارى بقصد الدفاع, وقرروا أن المتهم الهارب "هاشم رزق هاشم"، وأنهم يكونون تشكيلا عصابيًا تخصص نشاطه فى سرقة رواد البنوك . 

تم التحفظ على السيارة والمضبوطات، تم تحرير المحضر اللازم بالواقعة، وإخطار اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى مدير أمن الجيزة، والذى أمر بإحالتهم إلى النيابة للتحقيق. 

نقلا عن الدستور


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

خطف 4 مسلحين مجهولين، اليوم الأربعاء، ابن شقيق لواء مخابرات سابق بوادى الملاك بالمنطقة الكائنة بين أبو حماد بالشرقية والتل الكبير بالإسماعيلية، بالشرقية ولاذوا بالفرار وجارى تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإخطار النيابة. 

تلقى اللواء محمد كمال مدير أمن الشرقية إخطارا من النقيب محمد لاشين، رئيس مباحث أبوحماد يفيد بقيام مجهولين مسلحين بخطف ابن شقيق لواء بالمعاش ويدعى "زكريا، ش" من أمام مصنع لتصدير الفاكهة بوادى الملاك بأبوحماد مقابل فدية مالية. 

وأكد شهود العيان أنهم شاهدوا 4 مسلحين قاموا بجذب ابن صاحب المصنع داخل سيارة بالقوة ولاذوا بالفرار. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

انقلبت سيارة نقل محملة بـ27 ألف لتر بنزين، كانت قادمة من طنطا فى طريقها إلى أجا بمحافظة الدقهلية، حيث انقلبت السيارة 3457 د هـ ر، مما أدى إلى تفريغ حمولة السيارة بالكامل على جانب الطريق، تم الدفع بـ4 سيارات مطافئ لتأمين الطريق خشية اشتعال النيران بالبنزين. 

أسفر الحادث عن انقلاب فوم الخزان لأسفل وإطارات السيارة لأعلى وتم إنقاذ السائق ونقله إلى المستشفى بعد إصابته بكسور ويدعى صابر عبد الحميد عبد القادر على. 

انتقل العميد رفيق رفعت، رئيس قسم الحماية المدنية والحريق بالمحلة، و4 سيارات مطافئ والقيادات الأمنية وتم فرض كاردون على جانبى الطريق لتأمينه خشية اشتعال النيران بالبنزين المسكوب تبين أن السيارة ملك آدم شمس الدين وشقيقه عادل مقيمين بأجا دقهلية. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

ذكرت المذيعة التليفزيونية حياة الدردير أن الإعلامى توفيق عكاشة أصيب بحالة تسمم وتم نقله الى إحدى المستشفيات بمصر الجديد لعمل غسيل معدة وتم تركيب بعض المحاليل له منذ قليل. 

وقالت حياة عبر برنامجها بقناة الفراعين أن عكاشة يعتذر لأهالى دمياط عن تنفيذ مليونية الغد والتواجد معهم نظرا للظروف الى طرأت به بسبب حالة التسمم .


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت مباحث الآداب بالغردقة برئاسة المقدم محمد عبد الفتاح رئيس مباحث الآداب من ضبط مركز للمساج بدون ترخيص ويستخدم للأعمال المنافية للآداب بالغردقة بمنطقة المركز السياحى، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة. 

تمكن الرائد عبد المنعم الزهيرى، والرائد خالد عبد المنعم من ضبط سيدة تدعى بارنى تايلاندية الجنسية تدير مركز مساج بمنطقة المركز السياحى بالغردقة دون الحصول على التراخيص من الجهات المختصة وتديره للأعمال المنافية للآداب، وتم مداهمة المركز والقبض على صاحبته، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة، وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيق. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

(أ.ش.أ) 

قتل مسجل خطر، شخصين بمساعد صديقه وشقيقه (أى صديقه) فور خروج المتهم من السجن اعتقادا منه أن أحد المجنى عليهما بلغ عنه فى قضية حيازة مخدرات سجن على إثرها 10 سنوات حبس، حيث أطلقوا عليهما وابلا من النيران. 

وكان اللواء أبو القاسم أبو ضيف مدير أمن أسيوط قد تلقى بلاغا من أهالى مركز الفتح يفيد بمصرع عبد العظيم حسن مهران عنتر وشهرته "القط 35 سنة" عامل ومقيم بقرية دوينة مركز أبو تيج، وأحمد محمد أحمد محمد "36 سنة" عامل مقيم بقرية المطيعة مركز أسيوط على يد مسجل خطر يدعى صلاح جلال مجلى "62 سنة" فلاح ومقيم بصرة دائرة، وحسين مصطفى حسين عزوز وشهرته حسين الملك "55 سنة" فلاح، وسعيد مصطفى حسين عزوز وشهرته سعيد الملك "43 سنة" فلاح ومقيمين بعرب الكلابات الشرقية دائرة المركز لاعتقاد المتهم الأول قيام المجنى عليه الأول بالإرشاد عنه فى إحدى القضايا المخدرات والتى حكم عليه فيها بـ 10 سنوات، وتصادف وجود المجنى عليه الثانى معه وقت الحادث. 

وتمكنت القوات من ضبط المتهمين وبحوزة الأول 17 قطعة حشيش مخدر وزنت حوالى ربع كيلو جرام ومبلغ مالى 5990 جنيا وسلاح أبيض "مشرط"، ودراجة بخارية مبلغ بسرقتها وبمواجهتهم أقر الأول بارتكاب الواقعة وأرشد عن السلاح المستخدم وهو عبارة عن بندقية آلية وحيازته للمواد المخدرة بقصد الاتجار والمبلغ المالى من متحصلات البيع والسلاح الأبيض لتقطيع المواد المخدرة. 

تحرر المحضر اللازم عن الواقعة وإخطار النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق.


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت مباحث التموين بكفر الشيخ من ضبط محطة مصر للبترول بإحدى قرى مركز دسوق من التصرف فى 75ألف لتر بنزين وسولار. 

تلقى اللواء أسامة متولى مدير أمن كفر الشيخ إخطارا من اللواء أمجد عبد الفتاح مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى والعميد أشرف ربيع رئيس البحث الجنائى يفيد بتمكن المقدم إسلام بدوى رئيس مباحث التموين وعاطف نصر كبير مفتشى التموين بكفر الشيخ من فحص دفاتر محطة مصر للبترول بإحدى قرى مركز دسوق عن قيام صاحب المحطة بالتصرف فى 27ألف لتر سولار عن يوم 15مارس الماضى، وتلاعبه فى كمية سولار 18ألف لتر و12ألف لتر بنزين عن يوم 4مارس الماضى وتم الفحص أمام مفتش التموين المسئول عن إدارة المحطة واعترف المتهم بصحة الواقعة وأقر المفتش المسئول بصحة إجراءات الضبط التى تمت فى حضوره فضلاً عن وجود تلاعب سجل 21 بترول الخاص بالمحطة وأحيل المحضر للنيابة العامة صحبة الفواتير التى تم التصرف فيها والمتهم صحبة القضية رقم 3675 جنح مركز دسوق.


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

تواصلت أزمة انقطاع التيار الكهربائى بالمحافظات، وسقطت، ليلة أمس، أول شهيدة جراء الأزمة، بعد وفاتها حرقاً نتيجة سقوط شمعة أشعلتها بمنزلها بدمياط بعد انقطاع التيار الكهربائى، فيما رصدت عدسة «الوطن» إضاءة المسئولين عن الكهرباء أعمدة الإنارة فى النهار فى المنيا، رغم قطع الكهرباء بالمحافظة ليلا لتخفيف الأحمال على المولدات. 
كانت ربة منزل تدعى «شيماء على النشار» قد أشعلت شمعة بعد انقطاع الكهرباء، وذهبت لتفقد أبنائها، ففوجئت بسقوط الشمعة على مفروشات المنزل، ما أدى لاحتراقه بالكامل ووفاتها أثناء محاولتها إنقاذ أبنائها، فيما أصيب نجلاها باختناقات. 
وعلى الفور، قطع أهالى مدينة عزبة البرج بدمياط طريق مجلس المدينة، احتجاجاً على وفاة السيدة، وقال شهود عيان إن الأهالى اعتدوا على سيارات المطافئ التى قدمت متأخرة ودون مياه نتيجة انقطاع الكهرباء. 
وحاصر الأهالى مجلس المدينة وهتفوا ضد حكم الإخوان، مهددين بتصعيد احتجاجاتهم، فيما بادرت قيادات الأمن بالتفاوض مع الأهالى لإقناعهم بفتح الطريق. 
من جانبه، قال أشرف صالح، منسق الحركة الشعبية للتغيير وأحد أبناء عزبة البرج، إن ما حدث يعد كارثة بكل المقاييس وإهمالاً لا يجوز السكوت عنه، مشيراً إلى تقدمهم ببلاغ ضد قائد الدفاع المدنى بدمياط لمسئوليته عن الإهمال بمطافئ عزبة البرج، مهدداً بالتصعيد السلمى. 
وتساءل محمد شبارة، مسئول الطلاب بالتيار الشعبى، إذا كان يتم انقطاع التيار الكهربى يومياً بهذه الصورة فى محافظة مثل دمياط فى بداية الربيع، فماذا سيحدث فى فصل الصيف الذى يعد موسماً لصناعة الأثاث؟ وطالب بمحاسبة كل المسئولين عن واقعة وفاة سيدة بعزبة البرج محترقة بسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربى. 
وفى بنى سويف، واصل التيار الكهربائى مسلسل انقطاعه فى مدن وقرى المحافظة بشكل يومى، ساعة على الأقل صباحا ومثلها مساء. 
وهدد أهالى القرى، التى يتم قطع الكهرباء بها ساعتين على الأقل كل مرة، بقطع الطرق والتظاهر أمام مبنى المحافظة، تنديداً بسياسة شركة مصر الوسطى لتوزيع الكهرباء. 
وعاشت سوهاج، ليلة أمس، وسط ظلام دامس، بعد قطع الكهرباء طوال الليل عن أكثر من 60% من قرى ونجوع المحافظة، بسبب الرياح الشديدة وسوء الأحوال الجوية. 
وفى الوقت الذى استمر قطع التيار الكهربائى على جميع قرى ومراكز محافظة المنيا بالتناوب لتخفيف الأحمال، رصدت «الوطن» إضاءة كشافات أعمدة الإنارة بمدينة قنا، وطالب المواطنون بمحاسبة رئيس قطاع توزيع الكهرباء، وإقالته، بسبب إهدار الكهرباء فى إضاءة أعمدة المدينة نهارا، فى حين أن هناك مناطق تعانى من انقطاعها، 
وأدى انقطاع التيار الكهربائى فى قرى فرشوط إلى قطع المياه لعدة ساعات لعدم وجود كهرباء لمواتير رفع المياه. 
وقال مؤمن محمد، موظف بمستشفى الصدر بقنا، إن انقطاع التيار تسبب فى توقف جلسات التنفس الصناعى للمرضى، الأمر الذى يمكن أن يعرض حياة عشرات المرضى بضيق التنفس للخطر، موضحاً أن مولد الكهرباء بالمستشفى معطل. 
كما عاشت قرية الفحيرة ليلة أمس فى ظلام دامس، نتيجة انفجار المحول الكهربائى فور وصول التيار الكهربائى بعد ساعة من انقطاعه. 
إلى ذلك، تواصلت ظاهرة انقطاع الكهرباء بصفة مستمرة بمحافظة القليوبية، حيث تشهد معظم قرى المحافظة بداية من الساعة السادسة مساء كل يوم انقطاع التيار الكهربائى، بالتبادل فيما بينها. 
وأقبل الأهالى على الاستعانة بالشموع والمولدات الكهربائية وأجهزة الكشافات، ما أدى لرفع أسعارها، وهدد أهالى قرية ميت نما التابعة لمركز قليوب بقطع طريق مصر إسكندرية الزراعى، بسبب معاناة القرية من قطع التيار الكهربائى بها لمدد طويلة. 
وتسبب انقطاع التيار فى بعض القرى فى انقطاع المياه وإتلاف المأكولات واللحوم والدواجن، وتعطل المخابز البلدية، ما أدى إلى إتلاف «العجين» وتكدس المواطنين أمام الأفران.


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

عثر الأهالى صباح اليوم، الجمعة، على جثة مجند ملقاة وسط الزراعات بمنطقة الوراق ومصاب بعدة طعنات بجسده، وانتقل رجال مباحث الجيزة إلى محل الواقعة، وجارٍ تكثيف التحريات لكشف غموض الجريمة، وحرر محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 

تلقى اللواء محمود فاروق مدير المباحث الجنائية بلاغاً من أهالى قرية طناش بمنطقة الوراق بعثورهم على جثة "ع.ا" مجند ملقاة وسط الزراعات بالقرب من منزله ومصاباً بعدة طعنات متفرقة بجسده. 

انتقل العقيدان درويش حسين مفتش مباحث شمال الجيزة ومصطفى كمال وكيل المباحث الجنائية والمقدم عمرو السعودى رئيس مباحث الوراق إلى مكان الحادث، وتم فرض كردون أمنى حول الجثة وأخطرت النيابة لإجراء المعاينة وجارٍ إجراء التحريات لكشف دوافع الجريمة وهوية القاتل، وحرر محضر بالواقعة وباشرت النيابة التحقيق. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

(الإدارة العامة لشرطة التموين والتجارة الداخلية وفروعها الجغرافية بالتنسيق مع مديريات الأمن وقطاع مصلحة الأمن العام تتمكن من ضبط 6949 قضية تموينية متنوعة خلال شهر مارس 2013.. ضبط خلالها 10 مليون , و 133 ألف , و 52 لتر ( بنزين – سولار – منظفات – زيت سيارات) فى قضايا إتجار فى السوق السوداء، وبيع بأزيد من السعر الرسمى، وتصرف فى حصة، وإمتناع عن البيع ، وغش فى المواد البترولية ) 

أسفرت جهود الإدارة العامة لشرطة التموين والتجارة وفروعها الجغرافية بمديريات الأمن من خلال متابعتها للأسواق وشن الحملات التفتيشية عن ضبط العديد من المخالفات التموينية.... وذلك خلال شهر مارس الماضى عن تحقيق العديد من النتائج الإيجابية ، وذلك على النحو التالى :- 

تم ضبط ( 48229,580 ) طن ( دقيق ، وأقماح ، ولحوم ، وملح ، ومنتجات ألبان ، وأسماك ، وزيت، وحلوى جافة ، عصائر ، أرز ، وياميش ، وطحينة ، وأعلاف ، وبقوليات ، وأرز ، ومكرونة ، وعسل ، وصلصلة ). 


تم ضبط ( 10133052 ) لتر ( بنزين – سولار – منظفات – زيت سيارات ) ، عبارة عن تجميع مواد بترولية للإتجار فى السوق السوداء ، وبيع بأزيد من السعر الرسمى ، و تصرف فى حصة ، وإمتناع عن البيع ، وغش فى المواد البترولية . 


تم ضبط عدد ( 810948 ) قطعة ( أجهزة وأدوات كهربائية – ملابس – غيار سيارات – صحية – منزلية – مدرسية ) . 


تم ضبط عدد ( 1569213 ) عبوة ( حلوى – مواد غذائية – منظفات – سجائر – بويات – زيت سيارات – أدوية ومستحضرات ) . 


تم ضبط عدد ( 4201 ) زجاجة ( خمور ، عصائر ، مياة غازية ) . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 954 ) طائر . 


تم ضبط عدد ( 119975 ) متر أسلاك وبلاستيك وأقمشة . 


تم ضبط عدد ( 62029 ) إسطوانة بوتاجاز ، عبارة عن تجميع مواد أسطوانات بوتاجاز للإتجار فى السوق السوداء ، وبيع بأزيد من السعر الرسمى ، والتصرف فى الحصة. 


كما تم تنفيذ ( 1282 ) حكم عبارة ( 128 حكم حبس ، 1154 حكم غرامة ) . 
تم إتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال كل واقعة على حده .


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

فى إطار جهود الإدارة لتحجيم فرص تعرض الأطفال للخطر والإفساد ، وضبط مفسديهم ومستغليهم فى كافة أنواع الجرائم .. فقد قامت الإدارة العامة العامة لمباحث رعاية الأحداث بعدة حملات مكبرة بالإشتراك مع مديريات الأمن ، لضبط قضايا الأحداث بالشارع المصرى حيث أسفرت تلك الحملات خلال شهر مارس الماضى عن تحقيق النتائج الآتية :- 
تم ضبط عدد ( 8 ) جنايات ... ( قتل عمد ، هتك عرض ، سرقة بالإكراه ، تزوير أوراق رسمية ) . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 45 ) قضية مخدرات . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 6 ) قضايا إحراز سلاح نارى بدون ترخيص . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 48 ) قضية إحراز سلاح أبيض . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 69 ) قضية سرقات . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 56 ) قضية آداب عامة . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 2 ) تشكيل عصابى . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 11 ) قضية فى مجال إستغلال وإفساد الأحداث . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 245 ) حدث معرض للخطر . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 2 ) قضية مصنفات فنية . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 16 ) مخالفة قانون الطفل عن طريق تشغيل الأحداث . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 228 ) بائع متجول بدون ترخيص . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 441 ) جنحة متنوعة . 
تم ضبط عدد ( 1 ) هارب من مؤسسة عقابية . 
العثور على عدد ( 1 ) طفل ضال . 
تنفيذ عدد ( 20 ) حكم جناية أحداث . 
تنفيذ عدد ( 148 ) حكم جنحة أحداث . 
تنفيذ عدد ( 6 ) جنحة بالغين . 
تم إتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال كل واقعة على حده ... هذا وتواصل الإدارة جهودها لضبط المخالفات وإتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية .


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

فوجىء المارة بميدان الجيزة، اليوم، بوجود جثة لشخص مجهول ملقاة بجانب الطريق، فتم إبلاغ رجال مباحث الجيزة الذين انتقلوا لإجراء المعاينة. 

كان اللواء محمد الشرقاوى، مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة، قد تلقي بلاغا من المواطنين يفيد بالعثور على جثة مجهولة ملقاة بجانب الطريق بميدان الجيزة . 

انتقل ضباط مباحث الجيزة إلى المكان وتبين أن الجثة فى العقد الرابع من عمره، وتحرر محضر بالحادث وتولت النيابة التحقيق وتجرى جهود مكثفة لمعرفة ملابسات الحادث وكشف غموضه. 

كما تم العثور على جثةعماد.ع، مجند بالقوات المسلحة مقتولا بمنطقة الوراق، وجار إجراء التحريات لكشف أسباب الحادث. 

نقلا عن الاهرام


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

الشرقية - ( أونا): 
قام 4 مسلحين مجهولين اليوم الجمعة، بخطف نجل شقيق لواء مخابرات سابق بوادي الملاك بالمنطقة الكائنة بين أبو حماد بالشرقية والتل الكبير بالإسماعيلية بالشرقية، ولاذا بالفرار وجاري تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإخطار النيابة . 

تلقي اللواء محمد كمال مدير أمن الشرقية إخطار من النقيب محمد لاشين رئيس مباحث أبو حماد يفيد قيام مجهولين مسلحين بخطف نجل شقيق لواء بالمعاش ويدعي زكريا ش''، من أمام مصنع لتصدير الفاكهة بوادي الملاك بأبو حماد مقابل فدية مالية . 

أكد شهود العيان أنهم شاهدوا 4 مسلحين قاموا بجذب نجل صاحب المصنع داخل سيارة بالقوة ولاذا بالفرار .


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

قرر محمد القاضى رئيس نيابة قسم الفيوم حبس صاحب منزل وزوجته وصديقتها 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق، لقيامهما بإدارة مسكنهما لراغبى المتعة الحرام بمقابل مادى. 

كانت المعلومات التى توافرت لدى العقيد ياسر رحيم رئيس قسم مباحث الآداب العامة بالفيوم تفيد بأن سعيد. ش 

38 سنه سائق، وزوجته نورا .م 30 عاما ربة منزل يديران شقتهما السكنية بمساكن التعاونيات بمدينة الفيومللدعارة 
مع بعض الساقطات وراغبى المتعة الحرام من الرجال والنساء. 

وبعرض الأمر على اللواء سعد زغلول مدير أمن الفيوم كلف العميد محمد الشامى مدير ادارة البحث الجنائى بسرعة ضبط المتهمين. 

وبعد استئذان النيابة العامة تمكن العقيد ياسر رحيم رئيس مباحث قسم الآداب العامة بمديرية أمن الفيوم على رأس قوة من رجال المباحث بمداهمة الشقة وتم القبض على صاحب الشقة وزوجته وصديقتها سماح . ع 25 سنة ربة منزل ومحمود . ا 28 سنة كهربائي، من مركز طامية وصديقه عمر . ش 27 سنه سائق، من مركزطامية بعد ان وجدهم متلبسين بممارسة الرذيلة داخل الشقة . كما تم ضبط مبلغ 3669 جنيهًا و8 اجهزة محمول. 

وألقى القبض على المتهمين الخمسة والتحفظ على المبالغ المالية وأجهزة المحمول، وأحيل المتهمون الخمسة الى النيابة فقرر محمد القاضى رئيس نيابة بندر الفيوم حبسهم أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق.


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

قضت محكمة جنايات القاهرة، اليوم الاثنين، بالسجن المؤبد لـ8 ضباط شرطة، والمشدد 3 سنوات لاثنين، وبراءة اثنين آخرين، فى قضية اتهامهم بالاستيلاء على 13 مدفعًا رشاشًا، و9 طبنجات من مخزن قوات أمن طرة. 

جاء ذلك بعد أن قضت محكمة النقض بإلغاء حكم أول درجة الصادر ضد المتهمين بالسجن 10 سنوات، وإعادة محاكمتهم أمام الدائرة الجديدة. 



الاهرام


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت مباحث شرطة الشيخ زويد، بالتعاون مع مديرية أمن شمال سيناء من ضبط مخزن للأسلحة بطريق الشيخ زويد- الجورة، والذي كان يحتوي على مدفع رشاش نصف بوصة، و15 لغم أرضي مضاد للدبابات، و 5 قذائف هاون ، و4 قنابل يدوية. 

وأكد مصدر أمني: أن الحملة كانت بصحبة وحدة المفرقعات، وتم التحفظ على المضبوطات، ونقلت إلى مديرية أمن شمال سيناء . 

نقلا عن الفجر


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

تحولت منطقة السيدة عائشة بمنطقة العباسي بمدينة المنصورة والواقعه بالقرب من قسم شرطة اول المنصورة الى ساحة “كر وفر”، وحرب شوارع، استخدم فيها زجاجات “المولوتوف” والاسلحة البيضاء والخرطوش، ما نتج عنه اصابة 7 اشخاص، واتلاف محال تجارية بسبب خلاف بين تاجرين استدعى كل منهم البلطجية لتأديب الاخر، حسبما أفاد شهودالعيان. 

تلقى اللواءسامى الميهى مدير امن الدقهلية اخطارا من العميد عصام الشابورى مأمور قسم اول المنصورة يفيد بوقوع اشتباكات بالاسلحه النارية بين عائلتى “عبد العال”، تجار سجائر، وعائلة “الفرخه”، يعملون بالجزارة. 

وعلى الفور، امر بتشكيل فريق بحث من قوة المديرية برئاسة السعيد عمارة مديرالمباحث الجنائية وهيثم العشماوى مأمورقسم أول المنصورة. 

واكد شهود العيان عن قيام كل من الطرفين المتنازعين باستئجار بلطجية ونشوب مشاجرة بين الطرفين بالاسلحه النارية نتج عنها تكسير للمحلات التجارية مما تسبب فى ذعر الاهالى بالمنطقة وقيامهم بابلاغ القسم بعد اغلاق المحال التجارية . 

وقامت قوت امن الدقهلية من السيطرة على الإشتباكات وضبط 8 من مثيرى الشغب وبحوزتهم ملتوف واسلحة بيضاء وخرطوش مع البحث عن المتسببن فى المشاجرة. 

فيما تحولت المنطقة الى ثكنة عسكرية لمنع تجدد الاشتباكات بين العائلتين وقامت الاجهزة الامنية بتطويق المنطقة لضبط باقى البلطجية. 



المصدر ona


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

قرر قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة سمسطا الجزئية ببنى سويف تجديد حبس زكى ت، مقيم بحى الجزيرة المرتفعة بمدينة بنى سويف، وزوجته سعاد أ، وبيتر ن، نجل شقيق المتهم الأول 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيق، لاتهامهم جميعاً بالاشتراك والتحريض على خطف رنا ح 21 سنة طالبة بكلية الآداب بجامعة بنى سويف، وإجبارها على اعتناق المسيحية وازدراء الدين الإسلامى، بالإضافة إلى التغرير بالفتاة والاستيلاء والسطو على أموالها وتسفيرها إلى تركيا والاستيلاء على أموال وإخفاء معلومات عن نجلهم إبرام، والمتهم بإخفاء رنا ح 21 عاما والمساعدة على تنصيرها وسفرها إلى دولة تركيا، فضلا عن إخلاء سبيل مارينا نبيل، طالبة، تقيم بالحادقة بالفيوم بكفالة 500 جنيه. 

كان محمد يوسف، رئيس نيابة مركز ومدينة الواسطى، باشر التحقيقات فى البلاغ رقم 1134 لسنة 2013، الذى تقدم به والد الفتاه المختفية ضد المتهمين الثلاثة وإبرام زكى توفيق (غادر البلاد) نجل المتهم الأول، ومارينا نبيل طالبة تقيم بالحادقة بمحافظة الفيوم، صديقة الفتاه بإحدى كليات جامعة الفيوم قبل تحويلها إلى كلية الآداب ببنى سويف، حيث وجهت النيابة لهم تهما باختطاف الفتاة المسلمة وإخفائها لإجبارها على اعتناق النصرانية، وذلك عقب غيابها عن المنزل بمدينة الواسطى منذ أكثر من شهرين. 

وقرر المستشار حمدى فاروق المحامى العام الأول لنيابات بنى سويف حبس المتهمين الثلاثة 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات ووضع إبرام زكى توفيق على قوائم ترقب الوصول بالمطارات والموانئ وإخلاء سبيل مارينا نبيل صديقة الفتاة المختفية، ليصدر بعدها قاضى المعارضات أمراً بتجديد الحبس 15 يوما للمتهمين. 

كانت تحريات المباحث والتى واجه بها مدير نيابة الواسطى المتهمين أثناء التحقيقات قد أكدت أن "إبرام. ز. توفيق"، قد تم تتبعه وتصويره بصحبة ابن عمه بيتر أثناء سحب مبلغ مالى باستخدام بطاقة (فيزا كارت) تخص الفتاة المختفية، فضلا عن التأكد من ذلك خلال استعلام النيابة من أحد البنوك، بالإضافة إلى تقديم والد الفتاة شهادة تحركات من وزارة الخارجية تؤكد مغادرة ابنته البلاد متجهة إلى تركيا خلال الأيام الأولى من شهر مارس المنقضى. 



نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

تكثف أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية جهودها لضبط مجهولين استولوا على 300 الف جنيه قيمة المعاشات من داخل مكتب بريد جمجرة ببنها . 
تلقى اللواء محمود يسرى مدير الأمن اخطارا بالواقعة وتبين ان المكتب به كسر فى الشباك الرئيسى للمكتب وتبين عدم وجود الخزينة وبها 300 الف جنيه معاشات المواطنين بالقرية لاذوا بالفرار. 

تحرر محضرا بالواقعة ، وأخطرت النيابة للتحقيق . 

نقلا عن الفجر


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت اليوم "الاثنين" مباحث الآداب بالمنيا تشاركها قوة أمنية بمركز شرطة مطاى من ضبط منزل بمركز مطاى وبداخله رجل وامرأتان يمارسان الرذيلة بداخله. 

 كان اللواء أحمد سليمان مدير أمن المنيا قد تلقى إخطارا من مأمور مركز مطاى يفيد بورود معلومات لمباحث المركز عن تواجد بعض الأشخاص والسيدات داخل عقار مملوك للمدعو "ر. س . م" الكائن ببندر مطاى وقيامهم بممارسة أعمال منافية للآداب العامة . 

وبتقنين الإجراءات واستئذان النيابة العامة وباستهداف المنزل المذكور تمكنت وحدة مباحث المركز بقيادة الرائد أحمد فاروق رئيس وحدة مباحث المركز من ضبط كل من "حمادة . ق . ح" 37 سنة سائق ومقيم أبو شحاتة دائرة المركز، و"آمال . ع . ح" 42 سنة ممرضة بعيادة أسنان ومقيمة بالعقار محل البلاغ، و"هالة . م . ح" 39 سنة ربة منزل ومقيمة بندر مطاى وذلك أثناء قيام الأول بممارسة الرذيلة مع الثالثة . 

وبمواجهة المذكورين أقروا بممارسة الرذيلة بمساعدة الثانية مقابل أجر مادى وتم ضبط 2 هاتف محمول ومبلغ جنيه بحوزة المتهم الأول ومبلغ 350 جنيها وهاتف محمول بحوزة المتهمة الثالثة . 

وتحرر عن الواقعة المحضر رقم 1296 لسنة 2013 إدارى مركز مطاى وتولت النيابة العامة بمطاى التحقيقات.

ona


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

انتشر اليوم فجرا على معظم المواقع الالكترونية نبأ عن مقتل الدكتور باسم عودة وزير التموين ... وبناء على هذه الأنباء صرح الوزير عبر حسابع بتويتر بالآتى :- 

قال وزير التموين دكتور باسم عودة أن خبر مقتله غير صحيح ولا أساس له من الصحة وأنه لم يكن متواجد فى محافظة البحيره أصلا . 


وأن ما حدث هو فى البحيرة هو مقتل إثنين من مفتشى التموين وإصابة السائق أثناء تأدية عملهم بعد الفجر فى التفتيش على المخابز بعد هجوم تكتك على السياره وإطلاق الأعيره الناريه عليهم . 


وقال وزير التموين خالص عزائنا لأسرتى الشهيدين بإذن الله فهم شهداء الواجب ولا نُزكى على الله أحد . 

الوزير يتعهد ببذل قصارى جهده لكشف الجناه ومنح كافة الحقوق لأصحابها والاستمرار فى ملاحقة الفساد والمفسدين.


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة، القبض على شابين، مساء اليوم الاثنين، بمنطقة العباسية وبحوزتهما عدد من القنابل المصنوعة من المواد الأسمنتية والمكونة من البارود والمسامير، وعدد من الزجاجات الفارغة التى تستخدم فى إعداد قنابل المولوتوف، وجار اقتيادهما لقسم شرطة الوايلى واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية تجاههما. 

البداية كانت أثناء تفقد الخدمات الأمنية المعينة فى منطقة العباسية الحالة الأمنية بالمنطقة قرب كاتدرائية العباسية، تم ضبط كل من "إسلام حسن محمد عبد الحليم"، 17 سنة عاطل ومقيم منشية ناصر، و"أحمد فؤاد سيد محمد"، 21 سنة سائق، ومقيم الدرب الأحمر، وعثر بحوزتهما على 4 قنابل "مونة" والمكونة من الباردو والمسامير، بالإضافة لصندوق بلاستيك به 26 زجاجة فارغة ممن تستخدم فى إعداد قنابل المولوتوف. 

وعلى الفور تم اقتياد المتهمين إلى قسم شرطة الوايلى، وجار اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية تجاههما، وأكد مصدر أمنى مسئول أنه جار فحص موقف المتهمين للوقوف على مدى علاقتهما بالأحداث التى وقعت بمحيط الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، وأن الأجهزة الأمنية تكثف جهودها لضبط المتورطين فى تلك الأحداث. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت مباحث مركز المنصورة - بمديرية أمن الدقهلية ظهر اليوم من إنقاذ حياة عاطل من أهالي قرية ميت مزاج التابعة لمركز المنصورة ، وذلك بعد أن قاموا بسحله وقاموا بإحداث إصابات بالغة بجسمه ، وإحراق درجاته البخارية أثناء قيامه وصديق له بالتحرش جنسيا بربة منزل على الطريق ومحاولة إرغامها على ممارسة الفحشاء معهما . 

حيث تأتي تفاصيل الواقعة عقب تلقي اللواء سامي الميهي مدير أمن الدقهلية إخطارا من العميد خالد الزيني نائب مأمور مركز المنصورة يفيد بأنه يتجمهر عدد كبير من أهالي قرية ميت مزاج بطريق القرية ، وذلك بعدما قامت السيدة بإلاستغاثة ، وعندما قام كل من إبراهيم السيد إبراهيم 28 سنة عاطل بالتحرش بها جنسيا ومحاولة إصطحابها داخل الزراعات بالقوة للتعدي عليها أثناء عودتها وطفلتها من الحضانة . 

هذا وقد تمكن الأهالي من ضبطه وسحله في الشارع وإحراق درجاته البخارية بينما فر المتهم الثاني ويدعي أحمد عمر محمود علي هاربا . 

وعلى الفور إنتقل العقيد السيد خشبة والرائد رامي الطنطاوي رئيس مباحث مركز المنصورة بالإضافة إلي معاونيه النقيبين مصطفي عبد الحفيظ ومصطفي موافي وتمكنوا بعد مفاوضات مع الأهالي من إنقاذهم للمتهم من أيد الأهالي بعد إصرارهم على قتله ، وتم تحرير محضر رقم 8312 لسنة 2013 جنح مركز المنصورة وجاري عرض المتهم على النيابة العامة بالمنصورة لمباشرة باقي التحقيق قي القضية . 


الفجر


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

الألمانية 







حلت والدة طفل قتل في مجزرة في مدرسة ابتدائية بولاية كونيتيكت الأمريكية محل الرئيس باراك أوباما في خطابه الإذاعي الأسبوعي لحث النواب على العمل على سن قوانين خاصة بحيازة الأسلحة أكثر صرامة "قبل ان تصبح مأساتنا مأساتكم". 

وقال البيت الأبيض إن فرانسين ويلر التي قتل ابنها "بن" 6 أعوام إلى جانب 19 طفلا آخر وستة بالغين في مدرسة ساندي هوك الابتدائية في ديسمبر الماضي، ألقت خطاب أوباما الأسبوعي نيابة عنه. 

وأشار المتحدث جاي كارني إلى أنه من النادر جدا أن يلقى أي شخص آخر غير الرئيس خطابه الأسبوعي، وأن نائب الرئيس جو بايدن هو الوحيد الذي فعل ذلك خلال إدارته. وتوضح تلك الإيماءة مدى التزام أوباما بوضع قواعد أكثر حزما.


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

تكثف مباحث الشرقية جهودها لكشف لغز العثور على جثة متطوع بالجيش طافية بترعة المشروع الثانى بمركز شرطة الحسينية فى حالة تعفن وتآكل تام بالجسم. 

وتلقى اللواء محمد كمال جلال مدير امن الشرقية اخطارا بعثور الاهالى على جثه طافية بترعة المشروع الثانى بطريق "سامى سعد" دائرة مركز الحسينية لشاب فى العقد الثانى من العمر، يرتدى ملابسه كاملة، وبمناظرتها تبين تعفن وتآكل تام بالجثة. 

وتم العثور فى طيات ملابسه على بطاقة رقم قومى باسم أحمد.ع.م 18 سنه طالب ومقيم الصنافين القبلية / مركز منيا القمح. 

باستدعاء والده مساعد أول قوات مسلحة ومقيم بذات الناحية، قرر أن الجثة المعثور عليها لنجله، وأنه متطوع بالجيش وحالياً بفترة التدريب ومتغيب من معهد ضباط الصف منذ عدة ايام. 

ولم يتهم أحدا بالتسبب فى وفاته، ولم يشتبه جنائياً فى الوفاة، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة، وجار العرض على النيابة العامة.


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

اختطف مجهولون طبيب أطفال بمستشفى نجع حمادى أثناء عودته إلى منزله. 

وقد سادت حالة من الغضب بين أطباء مستشفى نجع حمادى العام عقب علمهم باختطاف زميلهم ، حيث أن حالات خطف الأطباء تتكرر بشكل مستمر بقنا عقب الثورة . 

وقد تلقى اللواء صلاح مزيد مدير أمن قنا إخطارا باختطاف الدكتور عصام .إيليا صموئيل 28 سنة طبيب أطفال بمستشفى نجع حمادى العام أثناء عودته إلى منزله بمنطقة شرق نجع حمادى. 

فيما بدأت أجهزة الأمن تكثيف جهودها لإعادة الطبيب المختطف وضبط الجناة. 

تحرر محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة العامة لتتولى التحقيقات.


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

أ ش أ 

لقيت مريضة بمستشفى المعمورة للأمراض النفسية مصرعها على يد أخرى مصابة بانفصام في الشخصية. 

تلقى مدير مباحث الإسكندرية اللواء ناصر العبد، بلاغا بوفاة سيده داخل مستشفي الصحة النفسية بالمعمورة، وبالفحص تبين وجود جثة حليمه عبد الرحيم محمود شاكر (55 سنة) بدون عمل مقيمة بدائرة قسم محرم بك، وبمناظرتها تبين إصابتها بجرح قطعي بالجبهة وآخر أسفل العين اليمني. 

وبسؤال المدعو محمد علي الريان (58 سنة) مدير المستشفى، أقر بقيام المدعوة نجلاء السيد محمد (25 سنة) بدون عمل "المحجوزة بالمستشفي تعاني من انفصام في الشخصية، بالتعدي على الضحية بالضرب ودفعها تجاه الباب الحديدي للعنبر، ما أدى لحدوث إصابتها التي أودت بحياتها. 

تم إخطار النيابة العامة، وجار نقل الجثة لمشرحة الإسعاف، وتعينت الحراسة اللازمة على المتهمة بالمستشفى.


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

قررت غرفة المشورة برئاسة المستشار خالد محجوب اليوم، السبت، تجديد حبس 17 متهماً فى أحداث بورسعيد الأخيرة ومحاولة اقتحام سجن بورسعيد العمومى، وقت ضابط وأمين شرطة، وقتل متظاهرين، والشروع فى قتل آخرين لمدة أسبوع على ذمة التحقيقات على أن يتم عرضهم السبت القادم على غرفة المشورة بمحكمة استئناف الإسماعيلية. 

وكانت النيابة العامة قد طلبت تجديد حبس كل من محمد السيد عربى، ومحمد عادل عبد الرازق، وتوفيق حسنى توفيق، والسيد حسن توفيق، وعلى حسن الجرايحى، والسيد محمد الرازقى، ومحمد يسرى عوض، ومحمود السيد مصطفى، وأحمد رزق محمد، وأحمد محمد عبد العزيز، والسيد فهمى ثعلب، والسيد على التابعى، ومحمد على عبده، ومحمود السيد حسن، لاستكمال التحقيق وطلبت المحكمة من النيابة العامة إحضار المتهم الثامن عشر إيهاب محمد أحمد من محبسه فى سجن الزقازيق لذات الجلسة. 

وحضر المتهمون إلى مقر مجمع محاكم الإسماعيلية، تحت حراسة أمنية مشددة، برئاسة العقيد محمد خالد سليمان، وأشرف عليها اللواء عاطف غراب، مساعد مدير أمن الإسماعيلية للأمن العام وتوجه المتهمون بعد قرار التجديد إلى مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون بالإسماعيلية لتصويرهم وأخذ بصمات صوتية لهم، لمطابقتها مع الفيديوهات الموجودة بملف القضية والتحقيقات. 

وكانت النيابة العامة قد وجهت للمتهمين تهم "القتل العمد، والشروع فى قتل، وحيازة أسلحة وذخيرة، والتخريب العمد للمنشآت العامة، فى أحداث بورسعيد الأخيرة". 

وأكد دفاع المتهمين على "انعدام الولاية للقضاة بمحكمة الإسماعيلية الابتدائية فى النظر فى تجديد حبس المتهمين احتياطيا، ودفعوا ببطلان انعقاد الجلسة لعدم وجود قرار من وزير العدل يفيد بانعقاد الجلسة بمحكمة الإسماعيلية، وأمام دائرة مخالفة عن قضاة محكمة بورسعيد، وهى المختصة بالنظر أو أمام قاضى التحقيق المنتدب بقرار من وزير العدل للتحقيق فى أحداث بورسعيد".

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

شهدت قرية برمشا التابعة لمركز العدوة ، جريمة بشعة حيث تجرد اب من مشاعر الابوة ، وقام بحبس ابنته وتوثيقها ومنع الطعام والشراب عنها لرفضها الذهاب الى زوجها لوجود خلافات بينهما ، تم نقل الجثة للمستشفى ، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة ، وباشرت النيابة التحقيق . 

تلقى اللواء احمد سليمان مدير امن المنيا ، إخطاراً من مأمور مركز شرطة العدوة ، بالعثور على جثة إلهام . د . م . ش 18 سنة داخل منزل والدها ، بقرية برمشا التابعة لدائرة المركز . 

كشفت التحريات الاولية لضباط البحث الجنائى وجود شبهة جنائية وراء الحادث ، وأن والد الفتاة أرغمها ، على الزواج من ابن عمها خلال شهر يوليو الماضى، وبعد شهرين من الزواج حرر الأب محضر شرطة يفيد غياب ابنته، ثم عادت الابنة إلى أسرتها ، ولكنها رفضت الاستمرار مع زوجها، فقرر والدها معاقبتها، وقيدها بالسلاسل الحديدية، وحبسها داخل إحدى غرف المنزل ، ومنع عنها الطعام والشراب حتى لفظت أنفاسها الأخيرة. 

واعترف الأب بارتكابه الحادث، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة ، وباشرت النيابة التحقيق فى الواقعة 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

أصدرت نيابة قسم أول المنصورة، اليوم السبت، قرارها بحبس شاب انتحل صفة طبيب بمستشفى المنصورةالجامعي للطوارئ، 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات. 

كان قد تم إلقاء القبض على عبد العزيز أمير عبد العزيز، حاصل على بكالوريوس تربية، بعد أن اشتبه فيه أحد الضباط، إثر تقديم مريضة شكوى بأنه تحرش بها خلال إجرائه الكشف عليها، وتبين بعد التحقيق، قيامه بممارسة عمله كطبيب داخل المستشفى منذ 4 أشهر. 

وفي السياق ذاته طالب الدكتور سيد عبد الخالق، رئيس الجامعة، بتقديم تقرير فوري عن الحادث، وتعهد بمعاقبة المسئولين عن ترك هذا الشاب يتعامل مع المرضى لمدة 4 أشهر كامل. 

تحرر محضر بالواقعة داخل المستشفى حمل رقم 3 أحوال، وحرر محضر شرطة بقسم أول حمل رقم 8804 جنح قسم أول. 

نقلا عن الاهرام


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

أكدت وكالة أنباء الصين الجديدة "شينخوا"، اليوم، إصابة فتاة في السابعة من عمرها بفيروس "إتش 7 إن 9"، المسبب لأنفلونزا الطيور، وهي أول حالة مؤكدة في العاصمة الصينية. 

وحتى الآن، سجلت في شرق الصين جميع الإصابات البالغ عددها 43 بالفيروس، و11 منها أدت إلى وفيات. 

وقالت الوكالة، إن الإصابة الأخيرة أعلنتها السلطات الصحية المحلية، وتم تأكيدها بعد فحص أجراه "المركز الصيني لمراقبة ومنع انتشار الأمراض". 

وكان المسؤولون الصينيون أعلنوا قبل نحو أسبوعين أنهم رصدوا للمرة الأولى سلالة للفيروس لدى البشر. 

وسجلت شنغهاي 20 إصابة مؤكدة حتى الآن، وكانت أول مدينة توقف تجارة الدواجن الحية، وقامت الأسبوع الماضي بالتخلص من دواجن، وحذت حذوها مدن أخرى في شرق الصين. 

ويخشى الخبراء إمكانية أن يؤدي هذا النوع من الفيروسات، الذي يتحول إلى نوع يسهل انتقاله للبشر، إلى وباء. 

وصرحت منظمة الصحة العالمية، في وقت سابق هذا الأسبوع، أنه ليس هناك أي مؤشر حتى الآن إلى انتقال الفيروس بين البشر.

وأوضحت المنظمة العالمية للصحة الحيوانية، الخميس الماضي، أن فيروس "إتش 7 إن 9" يشكل "وضعا استثنائيا"، موضحة أن الفيروس مع خطره على البشر يصعب رصده لدى الدواجن. 

وقالت الصين، إنها تتوقع توفير لقاح في غضون 7 أشهر، لكن خبراء الصحة الأميركيون يقولون إن التوصل للقاح قد يستغرق "أشهر عديدة". 

الوطن


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

أ ش أ 

سقطت طائرة تابعة لشركة "ليون إير" الإندونيسية للرحلات الجوية اليوم السبت في البحر أثناء هبوطها في مطار مدينة بالي الإندونيسية. 

ونقلت شبكة (فوكس نيوز) الأمريكية عن رئيس شرطة بالي عارف واهيونادي قوله:" إنه تم انتشال ركاب الطائرة وطاقمها، والذين يفوق عددهم ال100 فرد ، وجار نقلهم إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج". 

وأوضح المسئول الأمني الإندونيسي أن سبب سقوط الطائرة التي كانت متجهة من مدينة جاوه الغربية إلى بالي لم يعرف بعد. 

و كانت تقارير إخبارية لقناة روسيا أفادت صباح اليوم (السبت) بنجاة ركاب الطائرة التي سقطت في البحر عقب تجاوزها مدرج الهبوط في مطار بجزيرة بالي الإندونيسية.


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

تحقق نيابة أبو النمرس فى غرق الطفل محمد حسن (6 سنوات) بعد سقوطه فى حمام السباحة الموجود بإحدى المدارس الخاصة بمنطقة شبرامنت، لمعرفة سبب الوفاة. 

كان اللواء محمد الشرقاوى، مدير مباحث الجيزة، قد تلقى إخطارًا من مستشفى أبو النمرس، بوصول الطفل محمد حسن جثة هامدة، إثر حادث غرق، وفى حالة توقف بعضلة القلب، ولا توجد بالجثة ثمة إصابات. 

تبين من التحريات التى أشرف عليها اللواء محمود فاروق، مدير المباحث الجنائية بالجيزة، في أثناء قيام رشا محمد (مشرفة بالمدرسة)، بالتوجه بالأطفال لحمام السباحة بالمدرسة، فوجئت بجثة الطفل طافية على سطح مياه الحمام. 

وبسؤال والد الطفل اتهم إدارة المدرسة بالإهمال الذى تسبب فى وفاة نجله. 

تحرر محضر بالواقعة، وأحاله اللواء عبدالموجود لطفى، مدير أمن الجيزة، إلى النيابة التى تولت التحقيق.


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

سحل سائق سيارة أجرة "ميكروباص" راكبًا بسبب مشادة كلامية نشبت بينهما لرفض الراكب دفع زيادة فى الأجرة للسائق "50 قرشا" وعندما حاول النزول من السيارة دهسه السائق وتعلق الراكب بالسيارة، فتم سحله لمسافة 200 متر حتى أنقذه كمين لضباط الشرطة بمدينة نصر، وتم القبض على السائق والتباع ونقل المجنى عليه إلى المستشفى فى حالة خطيرة، حرر محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 

بدأت تفاصيل الواقعة عندما استقل موظف، سيارة أجرة من منطقة رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر متوجهًا إلى منطقة رمسيس، وأثناء سير السيارة طلب السائق من الركاب جنيهين ونصف قيمة الأجرة، فاعترض المجنى عليه ورفض دفع أكثر من جنيهين فقط، قيمة الأجرة الحقيقية والتى اعتاد دفعها، متهمًا السائق بالاستغلال فأصر السائق على إنزال الراكب من السيارة، وحدثت بينهما مشادة كلامية تبادل خلالها الطرفان التراشق بالألفاظ، وأثناء نزول المجنى عليه من السيارة أسرع المتهم بسيارته، فتشبث المجنى عليه بالسيارة وسحله السائق لمسافة 200 متر وحاول الركاب التعدى بالضرب على السائق حتى أنقذه ضابط مرور وألقى القبض على المتهم والتباع. 

اعترف شهود العيان على السائق ومحاولته قتل المجنى عليه بسبب رفضه استغلال السائق فى رفع قيمة الأجرة "50 قرشا"، ليأمر أحمد مجدى وكيل أول النيابة بحبس السائق والتباع 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق، ووجهت لهما النيابة تهمة شروع فى قتل، كما انتقلت النيابة إلى المستشفى إلا أنه تعذر الاستماع لأقوال المجنى عليه لخطورة حالته الصحية. 


نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن سوهاج من كشف غموض العثور علي جثة الطفلة رحمة السيد محمود إبراهيم ، وتقيم بناحية الوقده الغربية دائرة مركز المراغة بمنزل المدعوة بخيته مهني محمد درويش "غير مسكون" في حالة تعفن كامل وملفوفة ببطانية . 

كانت البداية عندما تلقى اللواء محسن الجتدى " مدير أمن سوهاج " إخطاراً بالحادث وعلى الفور أمر بتشكيل فريق بحث لكشف غموضه وضبط مرتكبيه ووضع خطة بحث هادفة أوكل تنفيذها لضباط إدارة البحث الجنائي ووحدة مباحث المركز برئاسة العميد محمود العبودى "رئيس قسم المباحث الجنائية" وإشراف العميد الحسن عباس "مدير إدارة البحث الجنائي "بالتنسيق مع رئيس فرع الأمن العام. 

وكان من أهم بنود خطة البحث إعادة المعاينة الفنية الدقيقة لمسرح الجريمة ، و إعادة مناقشة والدة المجني عليها وصولا لوجود خلافات أو علاقة ترقي لأن تكون دافعاً لارتكاب الجريمة والحالة التي كانت عليها وقت اختفاءها ، و فحص خط سير المجني عليها وقت اختفائها وصولاً لأي مشاهدات قد تساعد في كشف غموض الحادث . 

أسفرت جهود فريق البحث من خلال التحريات وجمع المعلومات وتجنيد المصادر السرية الموثوق بها إلي أن وراء إرتكاب الواقعة المدعو محمد عبد المعطي محمود محمد " 34 سنة " عاطل ، ويقيم بذات الناحية ، حيث إرتكب جريمته البشعة بدافع سرقة القرط الذهبي الذي كانت تتحلي به المجني عليها وعقب تمكنه من الاستيلاء عليه وخشية افتضاح أمره قام بالتخلص منها بخنقها وطعنها عدة طعنات أودت بحياتها وإلقاء جثتها بالمنزل المشار إليه " مجاور لمنزله " . 

و عقب تقنين الإجراءات تم ضبط المتهم المذكور وبمواجهته إعترف بإرتكاب الواقعة علي النحو الوارد سلفاً وأرشد عن الأداة المستخدمة وأضاف بتصرفه في القرط الذهبي ببيعه بمدينة سوهاج ، و تحرر عن ذلك محضر ملحقاً بالمحضر رقم 6 أحوال المركز وبالعرض علي النيابة العامة قررت حبس المتهم أربعة أيام إحتياطياً علي ذمة التحقيق . 


نقلا عن الفجر


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

أ ش أ 

أصيب عميد شرطة وعدد من المجندين في أثناء السيطرة على أحداث الشغب التي وقعت بميناء سفاجا بين الحمالين العاملين بالميناء، وعدد من المتسللين إلى الميناء عبر الأسوار الخارجية للعمل فى الميناء. 

وكان الميناء قد شهد تسلل عدد كبير من المواطنين لمزاحمة الحمالين فى أعمال حمل الأمتعة عند وصول العبارة "الرياض" قادمة من ميناء ضبا السعودى، وعلى متنها 450 راكبا، و34 تريلة محملة بالعفش وأمتعة الركاب، حيث حدثت مناوشات بين الحمالين والمتسللين. 

وتدخلت قوات أمن الميناء لفض الاشتباك بين الطرفين، مما دفع المتسللين لقذف قوات الأمن بالحجارة التي أسفرت عن إصابة العميد وجيه إبراهيم نائب مأمور قسم شرطة ميناء سفاجا، وعدد من المجندين. 

تم استدعاء الشرطة العسكرية، وقوات الأمن التى تمكنت من السيطرة على الأحداث داخل الميناء، وتم عمل محضر بالأحداث ويجري العرض على النيابة للتحقيق.


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

أمر أحمد المغازى، رئيس نيابة بولاق الدكرور بصرف المشرف على الطلاب وعامل الإسعاف و3 آخرين من سراى النيابة بضمان وظيفتهم، وذلك فى التحقيقات التى تجريها النيابة فى البلاغ المقدم من طالبتين باستخدام اللحوم الفاسدة وغير الصالحة للطعام. 

كما أمرت النيابة بسرعة ضبط وإحضار مورد اللحوم للجامعة، ومن المقرر أن تستمع النيابة غدا، الاثنين، إلى مديرة مدينة الطالبات بجامعة القاهرة واثنين من المشرفين على التغذية والقائم على التغذية وطبيب بيطرى آخر ومشرف بيطرى. 

وأكد مصدر قضائى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن اللحوم محل الواقعة دخلت البلاد بمرض السل ولم يتم كشفها أو حجزها من قبل الإدارات المختصة بذلك، وأشار إلى أن تحقيقات النيابة كشفت أن الطبيب الأول الذى استمعت إليه قرر أنه قام بفحص اللحوم بعد طبخها وسلقها لبيان أى أمراض بها، وتبين وجود مرض السل بها، والذى يؤدى إلى مرض السرطان فى الدم، وقرر إعدام نصف كمية اللحوم وإرسال النصف الآخر للمورد للجامعة. 

يذكر أن قاضى المعارضات بمحكمه جنوب الجيزة قرر اليوم، إخلاء سبيل طبيب بيطرى ومدير تغذية بكفالة 5000 جنيه. 

وكانت النيابة قد استمعت لأقوال الطالبتين اللتين كشفتا الواقعة، وقالتا إنهما اشتمتا رائحة كريهة نتيجة حريق، وحدثت حالات إغماء داخل المدينة الجامعية لمجموعة من الطلاب، فقاموا بسؤال المشرفين فأخبروهم بأنهم يعدمون اللحوم الفاسدة فى هذا المكان، وقامت إحدى الطالبتين بتسليم قطعة لحوم من التى تم إعدامها للنيابة. 

وبسؤال مدير أمن المدينة، عن كيفية دخول وخروج سيارة الأغذية، فأخبرهم بأنه لا يعرف كيف تمر، وبتفتيش دفاتر الدخول والخروج لم يتم إثبات دخول وخروج سيارة اللحوم، ولم يتم تفتيشها، فقال له رئيس النيابة: "لما تدخل وتخرج ويخطفوا بنات، وأنتوا معندكوش علم هتعملوا إيه؟". 

كما تم الاستماع أيضا إلى الطبيب البيطرى، الذى أكد أنه تم أخذ 300 كيلو من اللحوم، وقام بإعدام نصف الكمية، والنصف الآخر أرسله للمتعهد، وهو ما يعد مخالفا للوائح والقوانين، وأبدى المتهم الثانى مدير إدارة التعذية بالمدن الجامعية التابعة لجامعة القاهرة، أمام النيابة جهله باللوائح والقوانين التى يتم تطبيقها عند إعدام اللحوم. 


المصدر:اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

تمكن رجال مباحث مركز الإسماعيلية من ضبط أخطر زعيم تشكيل عصابي مسلح تخصص في سرقة الكابلات التليفونيه أثناء مطاردة مثيرة واطلاق الاعيرة النارية حيث تم ضبطه بعد سرقة كابل تليفوني طوله 00 6 متراً ومحاولة الهرب بوسطة سيارة نقل ثقيل . وكان اللواء محمد العناني مساعد مدير امن الإسماعيلية قد تلقي أخطارا من العميد فكري صالح مأمور مركز الإسماعيلية يفيد اثناء قيام " الملازم " عمرو سليم عمر بتفقد الحاله الامنية وعمل أحد الاكمنه علي طريق البلاجات دائرة المركز ورد بلاغ من منطقة ابو ادم عن قيام مجموعه مسلحه بسرقة الكابلات التليفونية بوسطة سيارة نقل ثقيل وعلي الفور انتقل جميع افراد شرطة الكمين الي المنطقة وعند مشاهدة افراد التشكيل العصابي لرجال الشرطة حاولوا الهرب اثناء سرقتهم كابل تليفوني بالمنطقة حيث قام أفراد الشرطة بمطاردة التشكيل العصابي وسط تبادل لاطلاق الاعيرة النارية حيث قام افراد التشكيل من الفرار وتم ضبط شخص وتبين انه زعيم التشكيل العصابي ويدعي " سمير عبد الرازق حسن 50 سنة وشهرته " الديب " مقيم بمنطقة الشهداء دائرة قسم ثان وسبق اتهمه في قضية سرقة كابلات تليفونية بمنطقة القنطرة شرق وبحوزته كابل طوله 600 مترا والسيارة النقل الثقيل بدون لوحات معدنية والأدوات المستخدمة فى قطع الكابل لتسهيل عمليات الحفر وقطع الكابل بمواجهته المتهم بالمضبوطات إعترف بتكوين تشكيل عصابى تخصص فى سرقات الكابلات التليفونية تحت تهديد الأسلحة النارية وهم - م - غ - ا 31 سنة عاطل مقيم الحلوس ــ دائرة مركز الإسماعيلية - م - ا - م - 38 سنة عاطل مقيم حسين آدم ــ دائرة مركز الإسماعيلية - ا - م - م 30 سنة عاطل مقيم ذات الناحية وجارى ضبط باقى المتهمين وتم التحفظ على المتهم والسيارة والمضبوطات ، وجارى ضبط باقى المتهمين ارتكابهم واقعة سرقات عديدة وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة رقم 1968 جنايات مركز الإسماعيلية وعرضه علي النيابة العامه التحقيق.


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت مباحث التموين بكفر الشيخ ، من ضبط صاحب مصنع مكرونة بناحية الصلاحية التابعة لدسوق ، لقيام صاحبه بتصنيع المكرونة من الجبس الزراعي المعبأ داخل شكائر، على هيئة دقيق استخراج 72%. 

تلقى اللواء أسامه متولي مدير أمن كفر الشيخ ,أخطارا من اللواء أمجد عبدا الفتاح مدير إدارة البحث الجنائي, والعميد أشرف ربيع رئيس البحث الجنائي, يفيد بتمكن المقدم إسلام بدوي رئيس مباحث كفر الشيخ وعاطف نصر كبير مفتشي التموين من ضبط طني يشتبه أن يكونوا من الجبس الزراعي يتم استخدامه بدلا من الدقيق، كما تم ضبط طنين و250 كيلو جرامًا من المكرونة المصنوعة من نفس الدقيق المشتبه فيه ,والمصنعة داخل المصنع . 

تم التحفظ على المضبوطات ، وتحرير المحضر رقم 3946 جنح دسوق، ويواجه المتهم عقوبة السجن المشدد ، لمخالفته قانوني الغش التجاري وحماية المستهلك، وجاري إخطار النيابة العامة. 



المصدر اونا


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

قرر قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة الخانكة، تجديد حبس 15 شخصاً من المتهمين فى أحداث فتنة الخصوص، بينهم مسلمون ومسيحيون لمدة 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيقات، لاتهامهم فى الأحداث التى نشبت بين المسلمين والمسيحيين فى منطقة الخصوص، والتى لقى خلالها 7 أشخاص مصرعهم، وأصيب 20 آخرين من الطرفين. 

وكانت نيابة الخصوص برئاسة أحمد عيسى وبإشراف المستشار حاتم الزيات المحامى العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية، قد أمرت بحبس 15 متهما 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، ووجهت لهم عدة تهم هى إثارة الفتنة الطائفية والبلطجة وحرق وسرقة الممتلكات الخاصة وإحراز أسلحة نارية وبيضاء وقنابل مولوتوف، ليصل عدد المحبوسين فى تلك القضية إلى 30 شخصا بالإضافة إلى صدور قرار بضبط وإحضار 17 آخرين لتورطهم فى الأحداث ومازالت أجهزة الأمن تكثف جهودها للقبض عليهم. 

والمتهمون هم كل من: "هانى فاروق عوض إسكندر" و "كرم فاروق عوض إسكندر" و"أسامة رضا عبد الحميد" و"إبراهيم محمود ياسين" و"ناصر عبد المحسن عبد العليم" و"عاطف فراج محمد" و"مصطفى عبد البارى عثمان" و"محمود محمود الألفى" و"سرحان الشعراوى عبد الهادى" و"سيد مجدى سيد" و"مؤمن محمد صالح" و"إسلام محمد عمار" و"أحمد محمد عراقى" و"الخطيب محمود بخيت" و"محمود طه محمد". 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

أعلنت أجهزة الأمن بشمال سيناء، اليوم الاثنين، عن ضبط رابع مخزن سلاح بالمحافظة خلال أسبوع، حيث كشف مصدر أمني بمديرية أمن شمال سيناء، أن قوات الشرطة تمكنت من ضبط مخزن للمواد المتفجرة، جنوب مدينة العريش. 

وأفاد المصدر "إن قوات الشرطة داهمت موقعًا بعد تحريات حول وجود مجموعة من المواد المتفجرة مخزنة بتجويف أرضي قرب مركز نخل في منطقة صدر الحيطان بوسط سيناء، وصاحب القوات أفراد إدارة الكشف عن المفرقعات".وتم العثور على المخزن، وبداخلة كميات وصلت لنحو 30 لغمًا أرضيًا، و7 قذائف مضادة للطائرات، وغالبيتها من مخلفات الحروب السابقة. 

ولم تعلن مديرية الأمن عن ضبط أشخاص على صله بالمتفجرات، التي تم ضبطها. 

نقلا عن الشروق


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت الإدارة العامة لمباحث التموين من ضبط متعهد توزيع مواد بترولية "عميل تجارى" لشركة مصر للبترول بالقليوبية، لقيامه بصرف كميات كبيرة من السولار والاتجار بها فى السوق السوداء دون وجود ما يفيد بكيفية أو طريقة التصرف بتلك الكميات بالمخالفة للقانون رقم 92 لسنة 2012 الخاص بتداول المواد البترولية مستفيدًا من فارق الأسعار. 

وبعد تقنين الإجراءات وحصر مسحوبات المذكور من المواد البترولية خلال الفترة 1/1/2012 وحتى نهاية فبراير 2013 تبين تصرفه فى 6.577400 لتر سولار. 

كما تم ضبط عدد 3 محطات وقود بالقليوبية والجيزة لقيامها بالبيع بأزيد من السعر الرسمى وتم ضبط 182.072 ألف لتر سولار وبنزين، وتم الإشراف على بيعها لجمهور المستهلكين بالسعر الرسمى. 

وفى نفس السياق تم ضبط مسئول محطة وقود بالقاهرة لقيامه بالتصرف فى 8081 لتر سولار وبنزين، فى الفترة من 1/3/2013 حتى الآن، جاء ذلك خلال بيان أصدرته الإدارة العامة لمباحث التموين اليوم. 


المصدر البديل


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت مديرية أمن أسيوط من ضبط 6500 قرص مخدر بحوزة شخصين بأسيوط، تم القبض عليهما، وتحرر محضر بالواقعتين. 

وتلقى اللواء أبو القاسم أبو ضيف مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن أسيوط، إخطارا يفيد ضبط "ك.ص.م" 34 سنة عامل ومقيم الناصرية وبحوزته 2000 قرص من العقاقير المخدرة بقصد الإتجار، ومبلغ مالى 100 جنيه حصيلة الإتجار، و تحرر المحضر رقم 4013 ج مركز الفتح لسنة 2013 وضبط المدعو "ع.ع.أ" 38 سائق ومقيم شارع الخطبة الوليدية، وبحوزته (4500) قرص مخدر مختلف الأنواع وكذا (25) أمبول مخدر ومبلغ مالى 3425 جنيها، تحرر المحضر رقم 2005 إدارى القسم وجارى العرض على النيابة. 



المصدر اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

تمكن الملازم أول إسلام راشد، معاون مباحث مركز شرطة الإبراهيمية بالشرقية، عصر اليوم، من ضبط أخطر العناصر الإجرامية بالمركز، بحوزته فرد خرطوش وطبنجة و11 طلقة. 

تم التحفظ على المضبوطات وتحرر المحضر اللازم وتولت النيابة التحقيق برئاسة رامى سليمان وبإشراف المستشار حسام النجار المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شمال الشرقية. 

تلقى العميد رفعت خضر مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى، إخطارا يفيد بقيام النقيب أحمد حبشى معاون مباحث الإبراهيمية والملازم أول إسلام راشد معاون مباحث الإبراهيمية والقوة المرافقة له، من ضبط الشقى خطر "أشرف م م س" وشهرته أشرف ابن نفيسة 27 سنة عاطل مقيم عزبة أبو سليم بندر الإبراهيمية والمسجل شقى خطر تحت رقم 2714 فئة ب سرقات عامة، والسابق اتهامه فى عدد 21 قضية متنوعة بحوزته سلاح نارى فرد خرطوش وعدد 5 طلقات وطبنجة وعدد 6 طلقات. 

كما تم ضبط " إسلام ع ع" 21 سنة عاطل مقيم صبيح مركز ههيا بحوزته سنجة أثناء تواجدهما بمدينة الإبراهيمية لترويع الأهالى وإحداث الفزع بينهم. 

تم التحفظ عليهما وعلى المضبوطات وجارى العرض على النيابة. 

ونال القبض على المتهم الأول استحسان أهالى الإبراهيمية والقرى نظرا لخطورته الإجرامية وقيامه بإشعال النيران بمنازل مجموعة من أهالى قرية كفر حجى والتعدى على أى من أبناء القرية، وذلك على خلفية مقتل شقيقه بالقرية وأمام الجميع. 


المصدر اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

قام ثلاثة مجهولين بتحطيم أحد المطاعم الشهيرة بدمياط، اليوم الإثنين، بجانب سيارة خاصة بصاحب صيدليه مجاورة للمطعم، كما أصيب مواطن أثناء جلوسه على مقهى مجاور بشظية في عينه وتم نقله إلى مستشفي جامعه الأزهر بمدينة دمياط الجديدة. 

وترجع أحداث الواقعة عندما سألت فتاتان عاملاً في مطعم "صافو" عن أحد الأماكن بدمياط، فرد عليهما بصوت منخفض، فردت عليه إحدى الفتاتين قائلة: إرفع صوتك إنت مش راجل، فقام بضربهما عدة ضربات بمصفاة "الفلافل" فهددنه بضربه بالنار. 

وبعد دقائق جاء ثلاثة مجهولين يستقلون دراجة نارية يحملون الخرطوش والأسلحة الآلية، وقاموا بإطلاق نار عشوائي في المكان ودخل أحدهما المطعم وحطمه بالكامل، وقام رواد المقهى المجاور بالاختباء داخل المقهى لتفادي إصابتهم من إطلاق النار العشوائي وبالاتصال بشرطة النجدة. 

نقلا عن الاهرام


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

لقيت طالبة بكلية زراعة عين شمس مصرعها واصيبت زميلتها وأنقذت العناية الالهية 14 طالبة أخرين أثناء عبورهم الطريق الزراعي السريع امام المكينة الزراعية بطوخ، حيث اطاحت بهما سيارة نقل طائشة أثناء قدومهم لحضور دروة تدريبية في الميكنة الزراعية تم نقل الجثة والمصابة الي مستشفي طوخ العام. 

تلقي اللواء محمود يسرى مدير أمن القليوبية اخطارا من مأمور طوخ بالحادث أنتقل اللواء محمد القصيري مدير المباحث وبالمعاينة تبين انه اثناء قدوم 16 طالبة من طلبة كلية الزراعة بعين شمس لحضورة دورة تدريبية بالميكنة الزراعية بطوخ. 

وحال عبورهم الطريق الزراعى السريع صدمتهم سيارة نقل طائشة وفرت هاربة وأسفر الحادث عن مصرع عزة جمال عبدالعزيز 20 سنه واصابة زميلتها شيماء سيد محمد 20 سنه بينما وانقذت العناية الالهية باقي الطلاب من الموت المحقق وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

رفضت المئات من طالبات كليتى الزراعة والطب البيطرى بجامعة دمنهور، دخول الكلية وأداء امتحانات اليوم، احتجاجا على قيام مجموعة من البلطجية باقتحام مبنى المدينة الجامعية بالبستان فجر أمس ومحاولتهم التحرش بهن واغتصاب الطالبات. 

وقالت إحدى الطالبات إنهن فوجئن ليلة أمس بصراخ بعض زميلاتهن بالمدينة الجامعية اللاتى استغثن بهن فانطلقن إليهن، مسرعين حيث فوجئن ببعض البلطجية أمامهن وجه لوجه داخل غرفة نوم زميلتهن بالمدينة الجامعية ويحاولون الاعتداء عليهن وفروا هاربين فور صراخهن، إلا أنهم هددوهن بمعاودة الاعتداء مرة ثانية وفور حدوث هذه الواقعة قررت جميع الطالبات المقميات بالمدينة الجامعية مغادرتها والامتناع عن أداء الامتحانات. 

وقررت إدارة الجامعة تأجيل الامتحانات ووقف الدراسة لمدة إسبوع، نظم المئات من الطلاب وقفة احتجاجية أمام مبنى إدارة الجامعة بدمنهور تضامنا مع زميلاتهن وطالبوا بتوفير الحماية للطالبات، وقيام الأمن بالقبض على هؤلاء البلطجية.


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2013)

*نجحت مباحث الآداب بالبحر الأحمر برئاسة المقدم محمد عبد الفتاح، فى ضبط وكر للأعمال المنافية للآداب بمنطقة الهضبة الشمالية بالغردقة. 

وكانت قد وردت معلومات لمباحث الآداب بالبحر الأحمر تفيد قيام عدد من الفتيات بأعمال منافية للآداب داخل وكر بمنطقة الهضبة الشمالية، فتم تشكيل فريق بحث من مباحث الآداب من الرائدين عبد المنعم الزهيرى وخالد عبد المنعم من مباحث الآداب، وتم ضبط فتاتين بالوكر إحداهما "مصرية س ن"، والأخرى سورية "م ن" بأوضاع مخلة بالآداب العامة، كما تم ضبط سلاح أبيض بحوزة أحد العاملين بالوكر فتم ضبط الفتاتين وتحرر محضر بالواقعة وتباشر النيابة التحقيق. 

نقلا عن الفجر*


----------



## چاكس (17 أبريل 2013)

"أنا مش هاكون أحن عليه من اللى خلقه، أنا رميته فى الشارع وكنت متأكدة أن أى حد هيلاقيه وياخده ويربيه، ويعيش عيشة أحسن من عيشتى أنا وأبيه.. ومكنش قصدى أقتله لما حطيته تحت عجلات عربية بالتجمع الخامس". 

بهذه الكلمات البائسة بدأت هبة الله.ع" (27 سنة) الممرضة بمركز طبى اعترافاتها بعدما خالفت فطرة الله التى فطر عليها الأمهات وألقت برضيعها فى الشارع تحت عجلات سيارة واقفة بالتجمع الخامس ولم تفكر لحظة واحدة فى أن تعود لتلقى نظرة عليه أو تطمئن على رضيعها. 

وتابعت (هبة الله. ع) اعترافاتها قائلة: "الفقر والشيطان دفعانى لأتخلص من ضنايا، كل الأبواب كانت مقفولة فى وشى ورحت لحماتى طردتنى ورفضت تدينى فلوس وأهلى كمان كانوا مش عايزينى معاهم فى البيت، عشان مصاريف أولادى". 

وأضافت أنها أرادت أن تترك ابنها إلى الناس وذوى القلوب الرحيمة قائلة "أنا ذهبت لأبيه ومفيش فيه فايدة بعد إصابته وإجرائه عملية مؤخرا ولما ذهبت لحماتى عشان أسيب عندها حفيدها أو أطلب منها فلوس طردتنى وقفلت الباب فى وشى، وكان ابنى على دراعى "مشيرة إلى أنها فكرت فى الذهاب به إلى الشغل فى المركز الطبى، لكن الأمن رفض أن يدخلها الشغل، ومعها رضيعها وطلب منها أن تتركه بالخارج، وإلا لن تدخل العمل مضيفة: "أهلى فى البيت مش طيقنى عشان مصاريف أولادى وكل الأبواب اتقفلت مرة واحدة ومكنش قدامى غير أنى أرميه فى الشارع وأهرب". 

وقصت الأم قصة أزمتها التى بدأت منذ 5 سنوات، عندما تزوجت محمد قائلة :"عشنا فى عش الزوجية بالخليفة وكانت الحياة هادئة وطبيعية فى بدايتها وكنا نقضى أوقاتا سعيدة ومطمئنة كأى زوجين فى بداية مشوارهما ثم بدأت حماتى تتدخل فى حياتنا بسبب عدم الإنجاب إلى أن رزقنى الله بابنتى منذ سنة ونصف تقريبا، وبعدها أنجبنا ياسين منذ حوالى 3 شهور". 

وتابعت: "ظهرت الخلافات العائلية والزوجية نظرا لتدخل أهل زوجى فى حياتنا بصفة مستمرة حتى وصلت الأمور إلى طريق مسدود، بعد إصابة زوجى بإعاقة ذهنية وقام بإجراء عملية جراحية تسببت فى إضعاف بصره، مشيرة إلى أنها تركت منزل الزوجية منذ حوالى 25 يوما، واضطررت إلى آخذ نجلى معى إلى منزل بيت أهلى فى حدائق القبة. 

وأضافت: الخلافات انتقلت معى بسبب أولادى من بيت جوزى إلى بيت أهلى بسبب مصاريف البنت وياسين ومرتبى مش بيكفى حاجة خالص، وذهبت لحماتى فى التجمع عشان أديها ياسين أو توفر لى فلوس فطردتنى فرميته فى الشارع انتقاما من أهله وتأديبا لهم. 

وقالت: رجعت لحماتى مرة تانية فقلت لها ياسين مات وواحد خده منى عشان يروح يدفنه فى مقابر الصدقة، ولم تصدقنى ولكن أنا تعمدت أن أقول لها إن الولد مات عشان أحرق قلبهم عليه، وكفاية أن ابنتى عايشة معايا ولا أحد يدفع لى نقودا خاصة أن انفصالى عن زوجى كان بسبب المشاكل والإعاقة الذهنية. 

وتابعت: قلبى كان بيتقطع عشان رميت ياسين فى قلب الضلمة بالليل وكان بيعيط ويصرخ ودموعه لم تنقطع وكمان كان عنده نزلة برد شعبية شديدة، وجوزى من سنين، وهو نائم فى البيت، ومش شغال وتعبان صحيا، وأنا زهقت لأن أنا إللى شغالة وبأصرف على الأولاد ومع ذلك كان يعاملنى وحش، وكان يتهمنى فى سلوكى وعلاقاتى. 

تفاصيل تلك الواقعة بدأت بتلقى المقدم شريف فيصل رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة الحدائق بلاغاً من "عواطف.أ" (52 سنة- ربة منزل) ومقيمة بالخليفة بتضررها من زوجة نجلها "هبة الله.ع" (27 سنة) ممرضة بمركز طبى الكائن بالتجمع الخامس لقيامها بقتل "حفيدها" الطفل "ياسين.م" البالغ من العمر 3 أشهر. 

وبإجراء التحريات بمعرفة ضباط مباحث القسم ومناقشة المتهمة أنكرت ارتكاب الواقعة، وأضافت أن زوجها معاق ذهنياً وتوجد بينهما خلافات زوجية وأنها اصطحبت نجلهما لتسليمه لأهل زوجها، نظراً لإصابته بالتهاب رئوى، إلا أن الأخير قام بطردها فتوجهت لمركز عملها للمبيت وقامت عقب ذلك بترك الطفل بأحد الشوارع الجانبية من شارع التسعين دائرة قسم القاهرة الجديدة أول. 

ومن خلال الفحص تبين للعميد رجب عبد الفتاح مأمور قسم أول القاهرة الجديدة، والمقدم محمد عاكف رئيس المباحث أنه تم العثور على طفل لقيطا أسفل إحدى السيارات بمنطقة الشويفات دائرة قسم أول القاهرة الجديدة ولا توجد به ثمة إصابات وتم تسليمه لجمعية رسالة لرعاية الأيتام وتحرر بشأنه المحضر اللازم. 

وبالعرض على النيابة قررت حجز المتهمة وعرضها رفقة تحريات المباحث، وبناءً على تحريات المقدم محمد عاكف رئيس مباحث القاهرة الجديدة أول التى أكدت أن الطفل اللقيط المعثور عليه هو نجل المتهمة، وبمواجهتها اعترفت بالواقعة وأنها تركت الطفل أمام منزل أهل والده لرفض المركز الطبى التى تعمل به دخوله بصحبتها أثناء توجهها لعملها فتم إحالتها للنيابة مرة أخرى التى تولت التحقيق. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (17 أبريل 2013)

شهدت عزبة قيصر التابعة لقرية برما التابعة مركز طنطا نشوب حريق بمزرعة بط مشيدة من طابق واحد بالطوب الأحمر ومسقوفة بالأخشاب والمخلفات الزراعية ملك حسن محمد غلوش 58 سنة مقيم بقرية برما واحتراقها مما أدى إلى نفوق 5 آلاف بطة ولم تحدث أى إصابات بالأرواح انتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية والحريق للسيطرة على النيران قبل أن تمتد لباقى المزارع المجاورة. 

كان اللواء حاتم عثمان مدير أمن الغربية قد تلقى إخطارا من العميد حاتم عبد الله مأمور مركز طنطا بنشوب حريق بمزرعة بط أدى إلى نفوق 5 آلاف بطة دون حدوث خسائر فى الأرواح وبسؤال مالك المزرعة رجح سبب الحريق نتيجة ماس كهربائى ولم يقدر قيمة التلفيات، ولم يتهم أحدا بالتسبب فى الواقعة تم تشكيل فريق بحث لكشف غموض الواقعة وندب خبراء الأدلة الجنائية لفحص مكان الحريق وسرعة تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة تحرر المحضر 3844 إدارى مركز طنطا وأخطرت النيابة العامة التى باشرت التحقيقات.


----------



## چاكس (17 أبريل 2013)

تمكن ضباط مباحث منيا القمح برئاسة العميد رفعت خضر مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى بالشرقية من ضبط "كسوفى الدبة" أحد العناصر الإجرامية المطلوب ضبطها فى 3 قضايا وتم التحفظ عليه. 

تلقى اللواء محمد العزبى حكمدار المديرية إخطارا من المقدم محمود جمال رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى فرقة الجنوب يفيد قيام الرائد محمد الحسينى رئيس مباحث منيا القمح، والقوة المرافقة له بضبط "أحمد إ ع"، 26 سنة عاطل، ومقيم ملامس دائرة المركز وشهرته "كسوفى الدبة- مسجل شقى خطر" مطلوب ضبطه وإحضاره فى 3 قضايا مخدرات وسلاح نارى وضرب. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (17 أبريل 2013)

ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بالإسكندرية، خلال عدة حملات لها، القبض على 12 شخصًا من مروجي المواد المخدرة بينهم فتاة وبحوزتهم كميات كبيرة من الأقراص والمواد المخدرة. 

كان ضباط قسم شرطة برج العرب قد تمكنوا من ضبط "محمد -ن-ع" 32 عام مقيم بالكيلو 45 طريق اسكندرية مطروح الساحلى بدائرة القسم وبحوزته 5 طرب كاملة من مخدر الحشيش و"عطا الله -ف-ع" 29 عام ومقيم بالكيلو 45 طريق اسكندرية مطروح الساحلى بدائرة القسم وبحوزته عدد 4 طرب كامله من مخدر الحشيش. 

وفي دائرة قسم أول العامرية تمكن ضباط القسم من ضبط كل من "على -م-ع " 48 عام ومقيم سيدى كرير الكيلو 32 طريق اسكندرية مطروح الساحلى دائرة قسم شرطة اول العامرية وبحوزته طربة من مخدر الحشيش و" راضى -س-س" 23 عام عاطل ومقيم سيدى كرير – دائرة قسم شرطة اول العامرية وبحوزته طربة كاملة لمخدر الحشيش - صالح مازن على نويجى مواليد 1962 عاطل ومقيم الدراع البحرى الكيلو 31 بدائرة قسم شرطة اول العامرية وبحوزته مخدر الافيون بوزن واقية كاملة. 

وفي دائرة قسم شرطة الدخيله تمكن ضباط القسم من ضبط كل من "احمد -م-ا" 20 عام ومقيم بمنطقة البوابة 8 بدائرة القسم وبحوزته نصف طربة من مخدر الحشيش و"جمعه -ع-ا" 46 عاما ومقيم شارع مسجد ناجى بدائرة قسم شرطة الدخيلة وبحوزته طربة كاملة من مخدر الحشيش و"هشام -س-ف" 24 عام عامل ومقيم بجوار مقهى اللينى اسفل كوبرى العامرية وبحوزته طربة كاملة من مخدر الحشيش و"وليد -أ-م" 21 عاما عاطل ومقيم العجمى الهانوفيل – دائرة قسم شرطة الدخيلة وبحوزته نصف طربة من مخدر الحشيش. 

كما تم ضبط "عبده -ح-ع" وشهرته" ابو الدهب" ومقيم بلوك 5 مدخل مساكن درباله – دائرة قسم اول المنتزة والسابق اتهامه فى عدد 3 قضايا "مخدرات – سلاح ابيض "وبحوزته ( 175 ) جراما من مخدر الهيروين و" عوض -م-ع" 32 عاما ومقيم شارع الجيش الدخيلة خلف مسجد ام الشهيد والمسجل شقى خطر تحت فئة ج سرقات عامة وبحوزته ومحرزا 25 جراما من مخدر الهيروين. 

كما تمكن ضباط قسم شرطة "كرموز" من ضبط "ايمن-ي-ا" 39 عام عاطل ومقيم 6 شارع الازهرى بدائرة قسم شرطة كرموز وبحوزته عدد 46.260 الف قرص مخدر من النوع المسمى "تامول – ترمادول – سومادريل" و3500 الف كيس تامول. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (17 أبريل 2013)

داهم لصوص الكابلات صباح اليوم، أحد الشوارع بحى غرب بمدينة كوم أمبو، وقاموا بالحفر واستولوا على عدة أطوال من كابلات التليفونات، وفروا هاربين. 

كان اللواء حسن عبد الحى مدير أمن أسوان قد تلقى إخطارا من الأهالى بالواقعة، حيث تم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيال الواقعة وتم تكليف البحث الجنائى بالانتقال والمعاينة وبالكشف عن ظروف وملابسات الواقعة وتحديد هوية المجرمين وسرعة ضبطهم، كما ذكر شهود العيان أنهم لاحظوا أن اللصوص مدججون بالأسلحة البيضاء والنارية. 

تجدر الإشارة إلى إن هذه المنطقة تعرضت الأسبوع الماضى لمحاولة فاشلة من قبل مافيا الكابلات. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (17 أبريل 2013)

لقيت طالبة في العشرين من عمرها مصرعها بالإسكندرية بعد أن أقدمت علي الإنتحار مستخدمة حبلا متدلي من سقف غرفة المطبخ بالشفة محل سكنها بسبب مرورها بأزمه نفسيه . 

كان قسم شرطة ثان الرمل قد تلقي بلاغ يفيد بوفاة فتاه داخل الشقه سكنها بالعقارالكائن بشارع احمد ابوسليمان بدائرة القسم وبالإنتقال والفحص تبين وجود جثة جهاد عادل حسن حسين سن 20 طالبة ترتدى كامل ملابسها مسجاة على ظهرها أعلى سرير حجرة نومها بمناظرتها تبين إصابتها بسحجات حول الرقبة وأثار جرح قديم بساعداليد اليسرى . 

بسؤال والدتها صابرين محمد عبدالله محمد سن 71 ربة منزل مقيمه بذات العنوان قررت بقيام كريمتها المذكورة بالإنتحار بشنق نفسها بواسطة حبل يتدلى من سقف مطبخ الشقة وكانت تعانى من مرض نفسى تعالج منه و سبق لها محاولة الإنتحار أكثر من مرة ولم تتهم أحد بالتسبب فى وفاتها . 

تم نقل الجثة لمشرحة الإسعاف و تحرر المحضر إدارى قسم شرطة ثان الرمل وجارى العرض على النيابه . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

أكد الإعلامي محمد الغيطي مقدم برنامج صح النوم على قناة التحرير أن أحد المتصلين قد أكد له أن الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية قد أفرج عن شقيق زوجته خلال العفو الرئاسي. 


وأضاف الغيطي أن محمود على الموظف بحي النزه قد سبق ضبطه متلبساً فى قضية رشوة ، وقد افرج عنه من جانب الرئيس مرسي. 


نقلا عن الفجر


[YOUTUBE]UC-nsa1GoBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

ضبطت مباحث القاهرة فلسطينيين وبحوزتهما تمثالان أثريان، و602 قطعة ذهبية أثرية أثناء تواجدهما بكمين أمنى بمنطقة الجعفرى بالجمالية، واعترفا بحيازتهما للآثار بقصد الاتجار والبيع. 

تمكن كل من النقيبين هيثم محمد فتحى، ضابط مباحث قسم مكافحة جرائم سرقات السيارات، ومحمد ثروت صابر، الضابط بقسم شرطة الجمالية، والمعينين بخدمة ارتكاز أمنى بمنطقة الجعفرى فى الجمالية، وبصحبتهما القوة المرافقة، من ضبط كل من "عماد.م" 43 سنة عاطل "فلسطينى الجنسية" ومقيم بمدينة غزة بفلسطين وبحوزته مبلغ مالى 1800 دولار أمريكى، و"عبد الله.ع" (50 سنة) فلسطينى الجنسية ومقيم بنفس العنوان وبحوزته 2000 دولار أمريكى، 750 جنيها مصريا. 

وبتفتيشهما عثر بحوزتهما على 2 تمثال فرعونى أحدهما طوله 15 سم والآخر طوله 4 سم، و 602 قطعة ذهبية أثرية، وبمواجهتهما اعترفا بحيازتهما للآثار بقصد الاتجار والبيع، وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 2563 لسنة 2013م جنح القسم وتولت النيابة العامة التحقيق. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

اندلع حريق هائل اليوم الجمعة فى مصنع الشركة الأهلية للغزل والنسيج بمنطقة كرموز بالإسكندرية دون اصابات ، وعلى الفور انتقلت سيارات الحماية المدنية إلى مكان الحريق، وتمكنت من إخماده عقب 6 ساعات من اشتعاله. 

غرفة النجدة بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية تلقت بلاغاً، فجر اليوم، باندلاع حريق داخل مصنع فى كرموز، فأمر اللواء أمين عز الدين، مدير أمن الإسكندرية، بسرعة انتقال سيارات الإطفاء إلى مكان الحريق. 

وخلال التحريات تبين أن المصنع على مساحة 4 آلاف متر وموقوف عن العمل، وأنه تم تقسيم المساحة لعشرات المخازن التى تضم العديد من المنتجات، وتمكن رجال الحماية المدنية عقب 6 ساعات متواصلة من إخماد النيران التى التهمت كافة المخازن ، تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة، وأخطرت النيابة لتولى التحقيق. 

نقلا عن الفجر


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

ألقت المباحث الجنائية بقسم ثان المحلة القبض على أحد العناصر الإجرامية بالمدينة، والمحكوم عليه بالسجن 53 سنة فى 4 قضايا جنايات بخلاف 9 قضايا حبس جزئى وعدة قضايا أخرى، جارى حصرها وبحوزته طبنجة 9 مم مطموسة الأرقام و8 طلقات لذات العيار، تم التحفظ على السلاح والذخيرة، وأخطرت النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيقات. 

كانت معلومات وردت للعميد خالد العرنوسى مدير المباحث الجنائية عن تواجد محمد ا ا 23 سنة له كارت معلومات يحمل رقم 826/13 فئة ج أحد العناصر الإجرامية الخطرة والمطلوب ضبطه وإحضاره فى العديد من القضايا والمحكوم عليه فى 4 قضايا جنايات بالسجن 53 سنة فى قضايا استعمال قسوة وشروع فى قتل وسلاح بخلاف 9 قضايا حبس جزئى ( تبديد وضرب وسرقة واستعراض قوة ) ومطلوب ضبطه وإحضاره فى 6 قضايا أخرى. 

تم عرض المعلومات على اللواء حاتم عثمان مدير أمن الغربية، الذى وجه بسرعة ضبط المتهم، وتم تشكيل فريق بحث لضبط المتهم قاده العميد أسعد الذكير محمد رئيس المباحث الجنائية ضم المقدم محمد فتحى مفتش المباحث بفرع البحث الجنائى بالمحلة وسمنود، وأكد التحريات وجود المتهم بمنطقة سكنه بمنطقة الجمهورية تم وضع خطة للقبض عليه، حيث استقل ضباط المباحث المكلفون بعملية الضبط 2 توك توك للتمويه للقبض على المتهم وفور مشاهدة المتهم للقوات، قام بسحب طلقة فى ماسورة الطبنجة التى كانت بحوزته وحاول تصويبها تجاه القوات إلا أن القوات عاجلوه وارتمى أحدهم عليه، وتمكن أحد الضباط من ضبط الطبنجة قبل إطلاق النار منها، والقبض عليه. 

وتم اقتياده إلى القسم وتبين أنه مطلوب فى القضايا رقم 11842/865لسنة 2012 والمحكوم عليه فيها بالمؤبد استعمال قسوة والقضية 11007/938 لسنة 2009 حبس 3 سنوات شروع فى قتل والقضية 5860 /597 لسنة 2011 أول المحلة 10 سنوات (شروع فى قتل)والقضية 7947/572 لسنة 2012 جنايات مركز زفتى 15 فى قضية سلاح، تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة، وأخطرت النيابة العامة التى تولت التحقيقات. 


نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

أمر المستشار محمد خليل رئيس نيابة ثان أكتوبر بحبس 6 أشخاص 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، لاتهامهم باختطاف نجل تاجر أسمنت ومساومة أسرته على مليون جنيه مقابل عودته، حيث وجه لهم عبد العزيز عثمان وكيل النيابة تهمة الاختطاف وحيازة أسلحة نارية. 

وكان العميد محمد الدرملى مأمور قسم شرطة ثان أكتوبر تلقى بلاغا من "كمال ميلاد حمل رقم 1773 لسنة 2013 يفيد فيه اختفاء ابنه الطالب بالصف السادس الابتدائى، فتم تشكيل فريق بحث بقيادة المقدم فوزى عامر رئيس المباحث وإشراف العميد حسام فوزى، مفتش مباحث أكتوبر، وتوصلت التحريات إلى أن عاملا كان يعمل لدى والد الطفل، وراء ارتكاب الواقعة بمساعدة 5 من أصدقائه، وتوصلت التحريات إلى أنهم يحتجزون الطفل بمنطقة عين شمس بالقاهرة، فتم تحديد مكان وجود المتهمين والقبض عليهم وتحرير الطفل المختطف وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة. 

وقال والد الضحية كمال ميلاد، تاجر أسمنت لـ"اليوم السابع" دا "بولا" ابنى الولد الوحيد اللى أملكه فى الدنيا، ونزل يوم الحادث يشترى "شوية فول" ولم يعد، فبحثنا عنه فى كل مكان لدى الجيران والأصدقاء والأهل دون فائدة، وبعد مرور ساعات على اختفائه تلقيت اتصالات هاتفية من مجهولين يساوموننى على مليون جنيه، فأسرعت إلى قسم ثان أكتوبر وأبلغت بالواقعة. 

مكثنا 72 ساعة لم يغمض لنا جفن حيث كانت الدعوات لا تنقطع ودموع الأم لا تتوقف حتى يعود الابن الغائب، ونتردد على قسم الشرطة ما بين الوقت والآخر، حتى نقف على آخر التطورات، حتى اتصل بنا المقدم فوزى عامر رئيس المباحث فجأة، وقال أنهم عثروا على ابنى وضبطوا المتهمين، حيث كاد قلبى أن يخرج من أحشائى فرحا بهذا النبأ السار، بينما عادت الحياة إلى زوجتى مرة أخرى بعدما كادت أن تفقد حياتها حزنا على ابنها الوحيد. 

وكانت المفاجأة عندما أكد لى ضباط المباحث أن وراء ارتكاب الواقعة والتخطيط لها "محمد.ك.ص" 24 سنة ومقيم بحدائق القبة والذى جاء من أشهر قادما من محافظة المنيا بالصعيد وطلب أن يعمل لدى بمخازن ومحلات الأسمنت التى امتلكها ثم ترك العمل فجأة دون سبب، ولم أتوقع أن هذا الشخص الذى أكل "عيش وملح" فى بيتنا ممكن فى يوم من الأيام يرتكب هذه الواقعة ويحرمنا من فلذة كبدى، كما إن زملاءه كانوا يساومونى فى الهاتف المحمول بعدما اختطفوه بسرعة سداد المليون جنيه حتى لا يقطعوا جسده ويبيعوه أعضاء بشرية، كما اتصلوا مرة أخرى وأكدوا أن أحد الأشخاص عرض عليهم شراء الطفل بـ750 ألف جنيه إلا أنهم رفضوا، وأنهم علموا بأننى ثرى ومن ثم طالبونى بالمبلغ. 

وقال الطفل إنه لن ينسى طوال حياته هذه الأوقات العصيبة التى مر بها حيث كان ينتظر الموت فى كل لحظة، حيث عامله المتهمون أسوأ معاملة، منذ أن اعترضوا طريقه أثناء نزوله من منزل والده بأكتوبر وطلبوا منه أن يرشدهم على محل الأسمنت الخاص بوالده وفى الطريق أدخلوه السيارة بالقوة ووضعوا على وجهه شريطا لاصقا، ثم احتجزوه داخل غرفة بجراج بمنطقة عين شمس، وحرموه من الطعام والشراب، وكانوا يهددونه بالقتل فى حالة عدم سداد والده لمبلغ الفدية. 


نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

تلقى العميد سامح قوطة مأمور قسم شرطة أول الغردقة، بلاغا من السعيد محمد عبد الرازق مدير المدرسة الفنية الصناعية بنين، باكتشافه سرقة بعض الآلات المستخدمة فى قسم التبريد والتكيف بالمدرسة، ولم يتهم أو يشتبه في أحد بارتكاب الحادث، وأمر اللواء حمدى الجزار بتشكيل فريق بحت بقيادة العميد جرير مصطفى مدير المباحث الجنائية، وبالانتقال والفحص صحبة خبراء المعمل الجنائي تبين وجود كسر بالقفل الخاص بالقسم ووجود بعثرة بمحتوياته.

وقد أسفرت جهود البحث التى أشرف عليها الرائد محمد نبيل رئيس مباحث القسم والنقباء أحمد أنور وأسامة مهران إلى أن وراء ارتكاب الحادث كل من على . ر وشهرته "على الأعور"، نجار، ومحمد . م، وشهرته محمد الضوي، عاطل، وشريف .ع سائق مستخدمين فى ذلك السيارة رقم ط ر ل 9514 البحر الأحمر " تاكسي " قيادة المتهم الثالث . 

وكون المتهمون فيما بينهم تشكيل عصابي لارتكاب حوادث السرقات بمدينة الغردقة، بتقنين الإجراءات تم ضبط المتهم الثالث والسيارة .. وبمواجهته اعترف بارتكابه الواقعة بالاشتراك مع المتهمين " الأول والثاني " وتم ضبط بعض المسروقات بمنزل المتهم الأول .. وباستدعاء الشاكي تعرف عليها وأكدا أنها المبلغ بسرقتها. 

وجار ضبط المتهمين الهاربين، تحررعن ذلك المحضر رقم 2744 لسنة 2013 جنح أول الغردقة، وجار العرض على النيابة العامة. 


نقلا عن الوطن


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

تمكن ضباط مكتب مكافحة المخدرات بالغردقة برئاسة المقدم ياسر زايد، رئيس مكتب مكافحة المخدرات، وبناء على تحريات مسبقة وإذن النيابة العامة، من ضبط المدعو "تامر أ"، عاطل، وبحوزته 21 قطعة متوسطة الحجم من مخدر الحشيش، تزن حوالي 150 جرام، و100 قرص من مخدر "ترامادول"، ومبلغ مالي قدره 650 جنيه، وتليفون محمول، وسلاح أبيض (سكين)، وبمواجهته بما أسفر عنه الضبط، اعترف بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد الاتجار، والمبلغ المالي متحصلات البيع، والتليفون المحمول للاتصال بعملائه، والسلاح الأبيض للدفاع. 

وتحررعن ذلك المحضر رقم 3395 جنايات قسم شرطة ثان الغردقة لسنه 2013، وأخطرت النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق. 

كما تم ضبط المدعو "محمود ع"، عاطل، وبحوزته 60 قرص من مخدر "ترامادول"، ومبلغ مالي قدرة 350 جنيه، وتليفون محمول، وبمواجهته بما أسفر عنه الضبط، اعترف بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد الاتجار، والمبلغ المالي متحصلات البيع والتليفون المحمول للاتصال بعملائه، وتحررعن ذلك المحضر رقم 3394 جنايات قسم شرطة ثان الغردقة لسنه 2013، وأخطرت النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق. 


نقلا عن الوطن


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

أثبتت تحقيقات الشئون القانونية بإدارة طما التعليمية، أن مدرس البرسيم كان يضعه لهم داخل مربع بالمقعد "مخول" داخل كل فصل، لإجبار التلاميذ علي تناول وجبة البرسيم بصورة يومية، كما أنه كان يجبر التلاميذ على إحضار البرسيم معهم أثناء حضورهم للمدرسة صباحاً. 

وكان الدكتور يحيى عبدالعظيم، محافظ سوهاج، قد أصدر قراراً بإيقاف المدرس ثلاثة أشهر عن العمل أو حتي انتهاء التحقيقات، ونقله إلى إدارة دار السلام التعليمية عقاباً له على قيامه بإطعام تلاميذ المدرسة. 

وكان أولياء أمور عدد من تلاميذ مدرسة مؤسسة المدمر الابتدائية بمركز طما، قد تقدموا بشكوى للإدارة طما التعليمية بسبب قيام سامح مجاهد إسرائيل مدرس فصل بإجبار التلاميذ بالمدرسة على تناول حشائش البرسيم عقاباً لهم علي عدم التزامهم بكتابة الواجبات المدرسية أو في حال وجود شغب منهم. 

وفي رد فعل علي قرار محافظ الإقليم أعلن عدد من أهالي مركز دار السلام أنهم سيمنعون دخول المدرس إلي مدينتهم، لأنهم لن يقبلوا أن يأكل أولادهم البرسيم. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

اللواء طارق نصار مدير أمن السويستلقى اللوا طارق نصار مدير أمن السويس إخطارًا من العميد عبد اللطيف الحناوى بوصول عدد كبير من الأجولة من قبل قوات حرس الحدود إلى قسم شرطة عتاقة بداخلها نبات بانجو تم ضبطها بخليج السويس . 

تعود الواقعة إلى نجاح قوات حرس الحدود من الاشتباه فى مركب صيد تقترب من الشاطئ بالعين السخنة بالسويس ويقومون بإنزال عدد من الأجولة وبمهاجمتهم فروا هاربين وتركوا الأجولة التى كانت بداخلها نبات البانجو المخدر تزن 900 كيلو ، حيث تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإخطار النيابة لتولى التحقيقات . 


ona


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

لقيت سيدة وطفلتها مصرعهما أثناء عبورهما قضبان المترو بمحطة عزبة النخل، حيث أطاح بهما القطار عقب دخوله للمحطة، وفور اخطار اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة أمر بتحرير محضر بالحادث واخطار النيابة للتحقيق. 

وكان المقدم محمد رضوان رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة المرج قد تلقى بلاغا من مسئولى محطة عزبة النخل يفيد بمصرع سيدة وطفلة اثناء عبورهما الطريق. 

على الفور انتقل الرائد شريف عتمان معاون مباحث القسم وتبين من التحريات ان السيدة اسمها سحر عمر "32 سنة" بائعة مناديل بالمحطة وطفلتها "7 سنوات"، وانهما فوجئا بقدوم القطار اثناء عبورهما وباشرت النيابة التحقيق فى الحادث. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

قام تاجر بكشف غموض بلاغ من أمين شرطة منذ أيام، بقيام أحد الأشخاص بانتحال اسمه وصفته والمرور على أصحاب المحلات والمقاولين وتحصيل مبالغ مالية منهم نظير عدم تحرير مخالفات ضدهم، حيث تحرر المحضر رقم 3230/2013 إدارى القسم "سبق الإخطار بالواقعة". 

وقام التاجر، اليوم، ويدعى جمعة السيد محمد 51 عاما، تاجر، مقيم بدائرة قسم ثان المنتزه، بالإبلاغ عن واقعة وهى أنه أثناء جلوسه على أحد المقاهى بدائرة القسم حضر إليه وائل محمد جابر محمد سن 33 سائق، مقيم بدائرة باب شرقى، منتحلاً صفة أمين شرطة يدعى شوقى الفقى يعمل بالقسم، وطلب منه مبلغا ماليا نظير إنهاء محضر محرر ضده بالقسم، فارتاب فى أمره وتمكن من ضبطه وبحوزته ولاعة كبيرة الحجم على شكل طبنجة واصطحبه لديوان القسم بمساعدة الأهالى. 

وبمواجهته اعترف بارتكابه الواقعة، وتحرر المحضر إدارى قسم شرطة أول المنتزه، وجارى العرض على النيابة. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

أقدم 4 طلاب بالصف الثالث الابتدائي بمدرسة الصم والبكم بمنشية مبارك بالمحلة الكبري على التعدي جنسيا على طالب بالمرحلة الابتدائية في العقد الأول من عمره بعدما جردوه من ملابسه واحتجزوه داخل إحدي غرف المدرسة . 

تلقي اللواء حاتم عثمان مدير أمن الغربية إخطارا من العقيد هيثم عطا رئيس فرع البحث الجنائي بالمحلة وسمنود يفيد بتمكن الرائد أحمد صديق رئيس مباحث مركز المحلة والنقيب محمد وجيه والنقيب أحمد الدبيس معاون االمركز من ضبط 4 طلاب لشروعهم في التعدي على "سامح .ف .غ " 10 سنوات طالب بالصف الثالث الابتدائي. 

والتلاميذ وهم "محمد .ع .ي " و "وليد .ه .ا " , و "محمد .ح .س " و "بولا .ر.ف " وجميعهم طلاب بالصف الثالث الإعدادي ومقيمين بمنشية مبارك – دائرة المركز . 

وحرر محضر يحمل رقم 14 جنح أحداث لسنة 2013 م وأخطرت النيابة العامة للتحقيق مع المتهمين وأمرت بحبسهم 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Z-YNfsGgCLw[/YOUTUBE]


نشر نشطاء على موقع اليوتيوب ما اعتبروه تسريبًا لوقائع إحدى جلسات محاكمة صبري نخنوخ بمحكمة جنايات الإسكندرية. 

ورصد الفيديو جلسة الاستماع إلى شهادة الصحفى بأخبار اليوم صابر شوكت ورئيس تحرير جريدة أسرار اليوم فى قضية صبرى نخنوخ، والذى نفى وجود أى خلافات سابقة بينه وبين المتهم صبرى نخنوخ وأنه عرف قضيته وأخباره قبل قيام الثورة بشهرين ولم يكن متاحًا كتابة أى شىء عنه قبل الثورة. 

وأنه تقدم ببلاغ إلى المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام السابق حول الموضوعات، التى عرفها عن نخنوخ مؤكدا أنه تقدم أيضًا إلى وزارة الدفاع للإدلاء بالمعلومات، التى لديه عن نخنوخ فى أحداث ماسبيرو. 

وأضاف شوكت أنه تم تحويله إلى المخابرات العسكرية وأدلى بالمعلومات، التى طرحها فى مقالاته، وأن المخابرات العسكرية أبلغته أن مخابرات عدة دول تقوم باستخدام نخنوخ، مضيفا أن السفير رفاعة الطهطاوي قد أقر بصحة ما جاء فى الصحيفة. 
ونفى الصحفى الشاهد علاقته بالدكتور محمد البلتاجى، مشيرا إلى أنه رآه على إحدى شاشات التليفزيون، وهو ممسك بالجريدة الخاصة به ويستدل بها على اتهام نخنوخ، ثم رآه مرة أخرى أمام مجلس الشورى أثناء التظاهرات وكان على وشك الحضور للشهادة فى هذه القضية وقال لى:" أنت عملت لى دوشة ووجع دماغ باللى نشرته". 

وقد قدم دفاع نخنوخ للقاضي خطابًا من المجلس الأعلى للصحافة يفيد بعدم وجود صحيفة بهذا الاسم وافق عليها المجلس. 

نقلا عن بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

ضبطت مباحث التموين بالمحلة الكبري سيارة نقل محملة بـ2400 كرتونة من عصائر الأطفال الفاسدة غير الصالحة للاستخدام الآدمي حال مرورها بمدخل قرية محلة أبوعلي التابعة لمركز المحلة قبل بيعها بالأسواق للجمهور وذلك فى إطار خطة مباحث التموين للإحكام الرقابة على الأسواق وضبط السلع المغشوشة مجهولة المصدر. 

كان اللواء حاتم عثمان مدير أمن الغربية قد تلقى إخطاراً من العميد أحمد الخواجة يفيد بتوافر معلومات لدى رئيس مباحث التموين بالمحلة وسمنود الرائد حسام الغريب بقيان قائد سيارة رقم 6971 نقل مصر بالمرور بالطريق الدائري " طنطا – المنصورة " أمام قرية محلة أبوعلي التابعة لمركز المحلة محملة بكمية من عصير الأطفال ماركة (نوني) مدون عليها تاريخ مسبق لتاريخ الضبط إنتاج ويشتبه في عدم صلاحيتها للاستهلاك الآدمي وغير مصحوبة بالفواتير والمستندات الدالة علي ملكية المضبوطات . 

وبحصر الكمية علي السيارة بلغت 2400 كرتونة عصير " نوني" بكل كرتونة 60 عبوة تم التحفظ علي السيارة والمضبوطات ,وحرر محضراً بالواقعة رقم 13600 جنح مركز المحلة الكبري وأخطرت النيابة العامة للتحقيق . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

داهمت قوات الأمن فجر اليوم الجمعة، منازل 22 شابًا من عناصر جماعة البلاك بلوك بمختلف محافظات الجمهورية، وألقت القبض على 3 أعضاء، فيمالم تتمكن من ضبط الآخرين، نظرًا لعدم تواجدهم بمنازلهم. 

أسماء المقبوض عليها عبد الرحمن سليم، عبد الرحمن محسن ويوسف على، وسوف يتم عرض المتهمين على النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيقات معهم. 

كانت النيابة قد أمرت بضبط وإحضار 22 متهمًا من عناصر مجموعة "بلاك بلوك"، وذلك بناء على محاضر التحريات المقدمة من قطاع الأمن الوطنى، وذلك لارتكابهم جريمة تأسيس وإنشاء جماعة الغرض منها ارتكاب جرائم الإرهاب والعنف والسرقات والقتل العمد والسطو المسلح وإتلاف المنشآت العامة والخاصة وترويع الآمنين. 

كما أمرت أيضا بمنع هؤلاء المتهمين جميعا من مغادرة البلاد، ووضع أسمائهم على قوائم الممنوعين من السفر، وذلك بعدما حددت تحريات جهاز الأمن الوطنى هوية الأشخاص الممولين لتلك الجماعة، لكى تقوم بارتكاب الجرائم السالف بيانها، والاعتداء على الحرية الشخصية للمواطنين، والإضرار بالسلم الاجتماعى. 

نقلا عن الموجز


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

انفجرت منذ قليل، ماسورة المياه الرئيسية أمام حديقة الأزهر، الأمر الذى أدى إلى توقف تام لحركة المرور فى الاتجاهين، بسبب ارتفاع منسوب المياه، وقيام قائدى السيارات بالسير فى عكس الاتجاه. 

مما أدى إلى إغلاق طريق صلاح سالم، وانتقل المختصون بالهيئة العامة لمياه الشرب لإصلاحها. 


نقلا عن الفجر


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

شنت الإدارة العامة للتموين والتجارة الداخلية بالإشتراك والتنسيق مع إدارات التموين بمديريات الأمن عدة حملات تفتيشية أسفرت عن ضبط العديد من المخالفات التموينية حيث أسفرت جهود تلك الحملات عن ضبط 40 قضية مواد بترولية بإجمالى ( 5,276,560 ) مليون لتر (بنزين - سولار ). 

وضبط عدد 5 قضايا فى مجال الإتجار غير المشروع بالسلع التموينية المدعمة بمضبوطات وزنت (230,440) طن زيت وسكر مدعم. 

كما تم ضبط 30 قضايا غش غذائى وغير غذائى، وضبط 125 قضية فى مجال مخالفات المحال العامة، وقضية فى مجال السلع مجهولة المصدر، وقضية فى مجال بيع الأسمدة والأعلاف المغشوشة، وتم إتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة. 


نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

شهدت مدينة شبرا الخيمة حادثا مأساويا، حيث قام 4 عاطلين بخطف طالبة والاعتداء عليها داخل إحد المساكن لمدة ثلاثة أيام ثم تركوها فى حالة إعياء شديدة وفروا هاربين . 

وتمكنت قوات الأمن من القبض على اثنين من المتهمين وجارٍ البحث عن الباقين ، وأخطرت النيابة فتولت التحقيق. 

تلقى العميد بلال لبيب مامور قسم ثانى شبرا الخيمة بلاغا من ندى ع ع " 18 سنة طالبه بالصف الثالث الثانوي التجارى بقيام 4 أشخاص بخطفها والاعتداء عليها . 

تم إخطار اللواء محمود يسرى مدير أمن القليوبية فكلف اللواء محمد القصيرى مدير المباحث الجنائية والعميد أسامة عايش رئيس مباحث المديرية بسرعة القبض على المتهمين . 

وتوصلت التحريات إلى أن المجنى عليها مقيمه طرف جدة والدها بمدينة الباجور واثناء حضورها الى شبرا الخيمة لزيارة والدها ولدى قيامها بالاستعلام من أحد الاشخاص ويدعى مصطفى ن س " 31 سنة عاطل عن المواصلات التى تؤدى لمنزل والدها فقام بإصطحابها تحت تهديد السلاح الأبيض بالإكراه إلى مسكنه وتعدى عليها جنسيا ثم اتصل بثلاثة من زملائه وقاموا باحتجازها لمدة ثلاثة ايام وتناوبوا الاعتداء عليها ثم تركوها فى حالة اعياء وفروا هاربين. 

القى القبض على المتهم الأول واخر يدعى جمال اع " وبمواجهتهما اعترفا بارتكابهما الواقعة وجارٍ البحث عن المتهمين الآخرين ، كما تولت النيابة التحقيق.


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت مباحث رعاية الأحداث من ضبط شخصين كونا فيما بينهم عصابة تخصصت فى استقطاب الأطفال الهاربين من أهلهم واستغلالهم في أعمال التسول بعد الاعتداء عليهم جنسيا وهتك عِرضهم تحت تهديد السلاح . 

حيث أكدت تحريات الإدارة العامة لمباحث رعاية الأحداث قيام كل من خالد ع ف 19 عاما و وحيد ف ظ 17 عاما باستقطاب الأطفال الهاربين من أسرهم و استغلالهم فى أعمال التسول واستجداء المارة بالطريق العام والاستيلاء على متحصلاتهم من التسول وقيام المتهمين بالاعتداء على الأطفال جنسيا وهتك عرضهم كرها تحت تهديد السلاح وذلك بمنطقة محطة صقر قريش دائرة قسم البساتين . 

عقب تقنين الإجراءات تم ضبط المتهمين من خلال حملة أمنية مكبرة وبصحبتهما 4 من الأطفال المجني عليهم وهم ناجى ج م 10 سنوات هارب من أسرته منذ 6 شهور ، عبد الرحمن أ ك 12 عاما هارب من أسرته منذ عامين ، و محمود خ ى 13 هارب من أسرته منذ 4 شهور ، و محمد م ص 14 عاما هارب من أسرته منذ شهرين . 

وأكد الأطفال المجني عليهم قيام المتهمين بالتعدي عليهم جنسيا كرها تحت تهديد السلاح واستغلالهم فى أعمال التسول واستجداء المارة وبيع السلع التافهة والاستيلاء على متحصلات ما يحصلون عليه من تلك الأعمال . 

بمواجهة المتهمين اعترفا بما قرره المجنى عليهم وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإخطار النيابة التى تولت التحقيق . 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

قام لص عصر اليوم بمحاولة سرقة إحدى الماكينات التابعة لإحدى البنوك الخاصة بمنطقة العمرانية بالهرم، وعندما شاهده سائق سيارة تاكسي توجه إليه فى محاولة لإبعاده إلا أن اللص أخرج سلاحا ناريا محاولا إطلاق الرصاص على السائق الذي استعان بالأهالي لمحاولة ضبطه. 

وأثناء قيام الأهالي بضبطه خرجت طلقة عن طريق الخطاء من سلاح اللص ما تسبب فى مصرعه بينما هرب اثنين من اللصوص كانا بصحبة اللص وقاما بالهرب فور سقوط زميلهم قتيلا. 

انتقل إلى موقع الحادث اللواء محمود فاروق مدير مباحث الجيزة والعميدان محمود خليل مفتش المباحث ومصطفى عصام رئيس مجموعة الأمن العام واستمعا إلى أقوال شهود الواقعة الذين أكدوا أن الطلقة خرجت من اللص فأصابته في بطنه وقتلته. 

بينما أمر اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى مدير أمن الجيزة بتوجيه العميد جمعة توفيق رئيس مباحث الغرب للكشف جنائيا عن اللص الذي تبين أنه مسجل خطر سرقة بالإكراه وأنه أرتكب 12 حادث سرقة بينما أمر بسرعة ضبط باقي الجناة فى الواقعة وتدخلت العناية الآلهية فى إنقاذ ماكينة الصرف من السرقة المحققة. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية بالشرقية منذ قليل من السيطرة علي حريق محدود أعلي مبني إدارة البحث الجنائي بمديرية أمن الشرقية.

حيث تلقي اللواء" محمد كمال جلال" مدير أمن الشرقية اخطارا من العميد" رفعت خضر" مدير المباحث الجنائية يفيد نشوب حريق أعلي مبني إدارة البحث. 

في الملفات والأوراق الغير مستخدمة وتبين أن سبب الحريق ماسي كهربائي في أجهزة التكييف بالمبني و تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية من السيطرة عليه ولم يسفر الحريق عن وقوع أي إصابات وجاري تحرير محضر بالواقعة. 

نقلا عن الفجر


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

قام مسلحون مجهولون بسرقة عدد 12 هاتف محمول ومبلغ 6 الاف جنيه و لاب توب تخص عددا من افراد الشرطة العاملين بمديرية أمن شمال سيناء. 

وقال مصدر أمني إن مجهولين استوقفوا "ميني باص" رقم "12040" أجرة البحيرة، أثناء سيره علي طريق (نخل-السويس)، يقل عدد 14 من أمناء وأفراد الشرطة، وقاموا بسرقة متعلقاتهم الشخصية. 

أضاف المصدر أن المسلحين قاموا بالفرار في المناطق الصحراوية المجاورة، فيما تقوم الشرطة بالبحث عنهم. 

نقلا عن الوطن


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]P_PhFCLNUo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت قوات الإطفاء والحماية المدنية بالمنوفية من السيطرة على حريق نشب ببرج محمول، حيث تمت السيطرة عليه قبل امتداده لأماكن أخرى. 

تلقى اللواء أحمد عبد الرحمن، مدير أمن المنوفية، إخطارا من مأمور منوف يفيد بنشوب حريق بمولد كهربائى وحجرة البطاريات ببرج هوائى للمحمول بقرية بلمشط. 

وبانتقال الرائد تامر الزهار، رئيس المباحث، للتحقيق وبسؤال محمد منير أبو العزم – مهندس بالشركة – أفاد أنه فوجئ بالحريق وقام بابلاغ النجدة وبإنتقال محمد الحسينى مدير النيابة للمعاينة أمر بإستدعاء المعمل .الجنائى لبيان سبب الحريق و ما إذا كان ورائه شبهة جنائية. 



ona


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2013)

توصلت الأجهزة الأمنية بالمنيا الى مرتكب واقعة مقتل عجوز بقرية ادمو التابعة لمركز المنيا وسرقة قرطها الذهبى . 

وكشفت التحريات ان وراء ارتكاب الواقعة ابنة نجلتها ، طالبة جامعية لمرورها بضائقة مالية ، ورفض الجدة منحها اية نقود او القرط الذهبى الخاص بها مما ادى الى حدوث مشاجرة بينهما ، وقامت على أثرها المتهمة بضرب جدتها مما أدى إلى وفاتها، وتم ضبط المتهمة ، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة ، وباشرت النيابة التحقيق. 

وترجع احداث الواقعة الى تلقى اللواء أحمد سليمان مدير أمن المنيا ، إخطارًا من مأمور مركز شرطة المنيا ، بتلقيه بلاغاً من أهالي قرية "ادمو" بالعثور علي جثة عزة . ع . ع 80 عاماداخل منزلها . 

وبالفحص تبين إصابتها بجروح قطعية متفرقة بالرأس ، وتقيم بمفردها بمنزل خالٍ وتبين سرقة الحلق الذهبي الخاص بها. 

تم تشكيل فريق من البحث الجنائي لسرعة ضبط وتحديد المتهمين بقتلها، وجار عرض الجثة علي الطب الشرعي لسرعة تحديد سبب الوفاة، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة، وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 



المصدر صدي البلد


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8GjK8U84nAs[/YOUTUBE]

 إصابة طفل بكسر بالجمجمة بموقعة دار القضاء العالى


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2013)

قام مجند عصر اليوم بذبح جدته العجوز "89" سنه بمنطقة الهرم عندما حاولت مقاومته اثناء سرقة خاتمها الذهبى لشراء المخدرات وعندما حاولت والدتة واشقاءه منعه قام بتهديهم بالسكين ثم هرب، وأمر اللواء عبدالموجود لطفى، مدير أمن الجيزة، بسرعة القبض عليه. 

وكان اللواء محمود فاروق مدير مباحث الجيزة تلقى إخطاراً بمقتل عجوز فى العقد التاسع من العمر داخل شقتها بمنطقة الهرم، وتبين من التحريات ان وراء الحادث حفيد المجنى عليها عندما رفضت إعطائه خاتمها الذهبى لشراء المخدرات فأنهال عليها طعناً بعد دفعها ثم هرب. 

وتبين أن المتهم مجند بالشرطة وأنه هرب من خدمته ليسرق جدته. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (21 أبريل 2013)

*تكثف الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة من جهودها لكشف لغز سائق تاكسى اغتصب طالبة وفتاة داخل سيارته فى واقعتين مختلفتين الفرق بينهما 10 أيام والمتهم فيها واحد بعدما أدلتا الضحيتان بأوصافه. وتبين من التحريات والتحقيقات التى أشرف عليها اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة، أن المتهم يرتكب جريمته بنفس الطريقة والمكان والزمان، ولم تتمكن المباحث من القبض عليه. الواقعة الأولى وكانت فيها الضحية فتاة تبلغ من العمر 25 سنة استوقفت سيارة تاكسى بمنطقة مدينة نصر، وقالت له "مصر الجديدة" فرد عليه بإشارة الموافقة على طلبها استقلت الضحية التاكسى الأبيض واتصلت بخطيبها تطمئنه عليها وتخبره بأنها فى طريقها لعملها ثم أنهت المكالمة معه وأثناء سير المتهم بالسيارة وبجوار النادى الأهلى بمدينة نصر أمسك المتهم بشعر الضحية وجذبها نحوه وحجزها بين المقعدين الأماميين، ثم أدخل قطعة من القطن فى فمها حتى لا تقدر على الاستغاثة وقيدها يدها بالحبال ثم جردها من ملابسها وتعدى عليها جنسيا لمدة ساعة كاملة، وألقى بها فى أحد الشوارع وفر هاربا. كشفت تحقيقات النيابة عن الواقعة الأولى والتى كانت الضحية فيها فتاة تبلغ من العمر 25 سنة، أن المتهم مجهز سيارته الأجرة باحتياطات تجعل فريسته لا تستطيع الإفلات منه، حيث تبين من التحقيقات وأقوال الضحية أن السيارة بها "زر" يستخدمه المتهم فى غلق كل أبواب السيارة حتى لا تهرب المجنى عليها، كما تبين من أقوال الضحية، أن سيارة المتهم بها ستائر حتى لا يشاهده أحد أثناء اغتصاب ضحيته . وأضافت المجنى عليها فى أقوالها أمام النيابة أن المتهم لم يترك لها الفرصة فى الاستغاثة، بأحد كما أنها حاولت فتح باب السيارة، ولكنها وجدته مغلق، مضيفه فى أقوالها، إن المتهم عقب انتهائه من اغتصابها استولى منها على حقيبتها وهددها بالقتل إذا أدلت بأوصافه، وكان بداخل حقيبتها "فيزا كارت" استولى على 20 ألف جنيه من رصيدها بعدما عرف "الرقم السرى" الموجود على هاتفها المحمول. بينما كشفت تحقيقات النيابة التى باشرها إبراهيم لاشين أن الضحية الثانية طالبة تبلغ من العمر 15 سنة، أولت بنفس أوصاف الجانى فى الواقعة الأولى، حيث أكدت أنها استقلت سيارة تاكسى مدينة نصر، ثم فوجئت بالمتهم ينزل من السيارة ويغلق الأبواب بحجة الاطمئنان على غلقها بدعوى أنها مفتوحة وأثناء سيره وبالقرب من مقر النادى الأهلى بمدينة نصر، فوجئت بالمتهم يجذبها من شعرها ووضع فى فمها قطعة من القطن ولاصق ثم تعدى عليها بالضرب بـ"كوريك" السيارة وأوقف السيارة بشارع خالى من المارة وجردها من ملابسها واغتصبها ثم استقل السيارة وألقى بها على الطريق وفر هاربا. وتبين من التحريات والتحقيقات أن المتهم فى الواقعتين واحد وأمرت النيابة بسرعة ضبط وإحضاره وتحريات المباحث حول الواقعة، كما أمرت النيابة باستدعاء رسام لعمل صورة تقريبية للمتهم بناءً على أقوال المجنى عليه. 


 ايجى برس*


----------



## چاكس (21 أبريل 2013)

تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية من السيطرة على حريق شب فى إحدى الشقق فى أحد الأبراج السكنية بمدينة شبرا الخيمة، وانتقلت على الفور قوات الدفاع المدنى والحريق وتمت السيطرة على النيران وإخمادها وأخطرت النيابة فتولت التحقيق. 

تلقى اللواء محمود يسرى، مدير أمن القليوبية، إخطارا بنشوب حريق داخل إحدى الشقق السكنية ببرج المتولى بمدينة شبرا الخيمة، وانتقل على الفور اللواء محمد القصيرى، مدير المباحث الجنائية، وسيارات الإطفاء وتمت السيطرة على الحريق وإخماد النيران قبل امتدادها إلى باقى الشقق. 

وتبين من المعاينة أن الحريق شب فى شقة المدعو حسين حسن السيد، حارس أمن، بسبب تسرب غاز من أسطوانة غاز صغيرة الحجم أثناء قيام زوجته بطهى الطعام. 

ونتج عن الحريق انهيار واحتراق بعض حوائط وأثاث الشقة، كما نتج عنه إصابة كل من عمرو حسن السيد، 45 سنة، عامل، شقيق صاحب الشقة، وزينب محمد أحمد، 35 سنة، ربة منزل، زوجة مالك الشقة، تم التحفظ على مكان الحريق وأخطرت الأدلة الجنائية لاتخاذ شئونها وتولت النيابة التحقيق.


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

أعلنت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالإسكندرية عن تعدي بلطجي بسلاح أبيض علي النائب مصطفي محمد مصطفي- عضو مجلس الشعب السابق ووكيل لجنة التجارة والطاقة بمجلس الشعب وعضو مجلس إدارة شركة الغازات البترولية " بتروجاز". 

وقالت الجماعة إن البلطجي طعنه في ظهره أثناء صعوده إلي مقر الحرية والعدالة بشارع البكباشي العسوي ، وتم نقله إلي مستشفي الميري وهو في حالة خطرة. 

وأكدت الجماعة أنه وصلت لصابر أبو الفتوح- رئيسالقوي العاملة بمجلس الشعب السابق وعضو مجلس إدارة شركة العامرية لتكرير البترول رسائل تهديدات عبر الهاتف. 


صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

تمكنت إدارة مباحث مكافحة المخدرات، بمديرية أمن أسيوط خلال حملة أمنية مكثفة، من ضبط أربعة أشخاص وبحوزتهم 200 جرام حشيش وبانجو و12 قرص مخدر بقصد التعاطي والإتجار. 

كان اللواء أبو القاسم أبو ضيف، مدير أمن أسيوط، تلقى إخطارا من مباحث المخدرات، بضبط محمد مسلم زكي 31 سنة عامل ومقيم بندر ديروط، وبحوزته 50 جرام من نبات البانجو المخدر بقصد التعاطي، وتحرر المحضر رقم 7342 جنايات مركز ديروط، وعز فرجاني أحمد 40 سنة فلاح ومقيم بندر منفلوط وبحوزته 100 جرام من مادة الحشيش المخدر بقصد الاتجار، وتحرر المحضر رقم 1787 إداري مركز منفلوط. 

كما تم ضبط حسن إبراهيم أبو الطيب 57 سنة صياد ومقيم بدائرة مركز أبوتيج، وبحوزته 150 جرام من نبات البانجو المخدر بقصد التعاطي، وتحرر المحضر رقم 1363 إداري مركز أبوتيج، وقاسم زين العابدين أحمد 30 سنة حاصل على دبلوم ومقيم بدائرة مركز ساحل سليم وبحوزته 12 قرص عقاقير مخدرة بقصد التعاطي، وتحرر المحضر رقم 1062 إداري مركز ساحل سليم. 



المصدر الوطن


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

تقدمت المواطنة ضياء فتحي حسن، 53 سنة، صاحبة مكتبة بدمياط الجديدة، ومقيمة بذات الناحية، ببلاغ لمفتش مباحث قسم شرطة دمياط الجديدة، المقدم عبد اللطيف سعد، يفيد باكتشافها سرقة مبلغ مالي 50 ألف جنيه وبعض المصوغات الذهبية (سلسلة- 3 غوايش) من داخل مسكنها الكائن بذات الناحية، حيث تبين أن الشقة محل البلاغ تقع بالطابق الأرضي، وتبين فسخ باب الشرفة الخلفية للشقة وفسخ باب الدولاب بغرفة النوم وبعثرة محتويات الشقة. 

وعلى الفور، انتقل الرائد أحمد رشدي، رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة دمياط الجديدة، والملازم أول عبد الباسط علام، معاون المباحث، والقوة السرية، للشقة وأكدت التحريات أن وراء ارتكاب تلك الواقعة كل من: "فتحي.ا.ف"، 27 سنة، عاطل، ومقيم بدائرة مركز شربين دقهلية، والسابق اتهامه في 4 قضايا "سرقة متنوعة"، "محمد.ج.ع.ا"، 26 سنة، ومقيم بدائرة مركز شرطة بلقاس دقهلية، والسابق اتهامه في 9 قضايا "سرقة متنوعة". 

وبناء على إذن مسبق من النيابة العامة بضبط وإحضار المتهمين، تم إعداد أكمنة بالأماكن التي يتردد عليها المتهمان بدائرة القسم، حيث تمكن من ضبط المتهم الأول وبمواجهته اعترف بارتكاب الواقعة، كما أرشد عن المتهم الثاني متهما إياه بالتصرف في المضبوطات، وبعرضه على النيابة العامة قررت حبسه أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق وقد تم تكليف وحدة البحث الجنائي بسرعة ضبط المتهم الهارب والمضبوطات. 



المصدر الوطن


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

أصيب العقيد أحمد عطا، رئيس مباحث قسم كرموز، بطلقة نارية فى صدره، كما أصيب محمد أبو مندور، معاون مباحث القسم، بإصابات بجرح قطعى فى الساعد والفخذ وذلك أثناء تدخلهما لفض مشاجرة فى كرموز غرب الإسكندرية. 

كانت المشاجرة قد نشبت بين عدد من مسجلى الخطر، وتم نقل الضابطين إلى مستشفى الشرطة لإسعافهما.


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

لقي 6 أشخاص مصرعهم وأصيب 8 آخرون فى حادث تصادم بين 4 سياراتبطريق القاهرة الفيوم الصحراوي بسبب السرعة الجنونية عندما تخطت سيارة الجزيرة الوسطى إلى الاتجاه المعاكس لتصطدم بأخرى مما تسبب في إصابة الطريق بشلل مروري تام وتم نقل الضحايا والمصابين إلى المستشفيات وأمر اللواء عبد الموجود لطفي مدير أمن الجيزة بإخطار النيابة التى تولت التحقيق. 

وكان اللواء محمود فاروق مدير مباحث الجيزة قد تلقى اخطارا بوقوع حادث تصادم مروع أمس اليوم بطريق القاهرة الفيوم الصحراوى وعلى الفور أمر بتوجيه رجال المرور والمباحث الى مكان الحادث حيث كشفت تحريات العميد مصطفى عصام رئيس مجموعة الأمن العام بالجيزة عن مصرع 6 أشخاص من الركاب وإصابة 8 آخرين وقد انتقل العميد مجدى عبد العال رئيس مباحث قطاع أكتوبر حيث تبين أن الحادث وقع بين 4 سيارات عندما كانت سيارة ميكروباص تسير بسرعة جنونية واختلت عجلة القيادة فى يد السائق فاصطدم بسيارة أخرى عندما عبرت الجزيرة الوسطى واصطدمت بهما سيارتان كانتا تسيران بسرعة كبيرة ولم يتمكن قائدوها من تفادى الحادث حيث تسبب الحادث في إصابة الطريق بشلل مروري تام وتم نقل المصابين والضحايا إلى المستشفيات وأمر العميد محمد لبنه مدير إدارة التراخيص بمرور الجيزة بتوجيه رجال المرور حيث تم رفع حطام السيارات بأوناش المرور. 

نقلا عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

أصيب راكب ببتر فى الساق، نتيجة انتظاره بمحطة مترو الأنفاق قرب نقطة تماس القطار مع الرصيف، حيث التهمت أجزاء من القطار قدم الراكب وبترتها. 

يذكر أن الراكب كان ينتظر بمحطة أم المصريين وقت أن دخل المترو المتجه للمنيب والقادم من شبرا للمحطة، وتم نقله فى حالة إغماء إلى مستشفى أم المصريين لتلقى العلاج. 



المصدر الدستور الاصلي


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

اعتدت سيدة على عدد من الممرضات بقسم الأطفال بمستشفى المنشاوى العام بالضرب والسب، وتكسير زجاج باب غرفة العناية المركزة بالمستشفى، بحجة سوء الرعاية الطبية لنجلتها. 

تلقى مأمور قم ثان طنطا بلاغا من "سامى.م.ش" (45 سنة) موظف بمستشفى المنشاوى العام، بقيام شخص وزوجته بالحضور إلى المستشفى برفقة نجلتهما المحجوزة بقسم الأطفال، وإحداث حالة من الهياج والتعدى على الممرضات، وإتلاف زجاج غرفة العناية المركزة، بدعوى سوء الرعاية الطبية. 

انتقل ضباط المباحث للمستشفى، وتم التقابل مع عدد من الممرضات واتهموا والدة الطفلة بالتعدى عليهم بالضرب والسب. 

تم إخطار اللواء حاتم عثمان، مدير أمن الغربية، وتحرر المحضر رقم 9432 جنح قسم ثان طنطا وأخطرت النيابة العامة للتحقيق.


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

تعدى رقيب شرطة على قوة من مباحث مركز طنطا بالضرب ورشقهم بزجاجات المياه الفارغة، احتجاجا على القبض على شقيقة وبحوزته سيف بقرية صناديد مركز طنطا، وتم القبض على المتهم وشقيقه، وإحالتهم للنيابة العامة للتحقيق. 

تلقى اللواء حاتم عثمان، مدير أمن الغربية، إخطارا من مأمور مركز طنطا، بأن الملازم أول مصطفى راضى، الضابط بوحدة المباحث والقوة المرافقة له بالمرور بقرية صناديد، قد تمكنوا من ضبط "محمد.ف.ع" (25 سنة) عاطل وبحوزته سيف، وأثناء اصطحابه للمركز قام شقيق المتهم الرقيب "بدران.ف.ع" (31 سنة) بالتعرض للقوات والتعدى عليهم بالسب والتهديد للإفراج عن شقيقه وعدم اصطحابه للمركز. 

وكان رقيب الشرطة قد استعان بعدد من الأشخاص للتعرض للقوات وإلقاء زجاجات مياه غازية فارغة صوبهم والهرب، وأسفرت تلك الأحداث عن إصابة أمين شرطة بجرح قطعى بالرأس وتم نقله لمستشفى طنطا الجامعى. 

تم القبض على المتهم وشقيقه الرقيب واعترفا بارتكابهما الواقعة، وتحرر المحضر رقم 14844 جنح مركز طنطا وأخطرت النيابة العامة للتحقيق.


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

أصدر المستشار محمد السيد خليفة المحامي العام، بالمكتب الفني للنائب العام قراراً بضبط وإحضار الشاعر هشام الجخ، للتحقيق معه في البلاغ بسبب إهانة الدكتور محمد مرسي وجماعة الاخوان، رئيس الجمهورية. 

وقام الجخ تعبيرا عن غضبه من سياسات جماعة الإخوان وإنفرادهم بالسلطة والحكم ، نشر الجخ عبر قناته الرسمية بموقع اليوتيوب أجدد قصائده والتى يهاجم فيها حكم الإخوان والرئيس محمد مرسي بعنوان "أنا إخوان". وهى القصيدة التى طرحها خلال حفل مكتبة الإسكندرية مساء الأربعاء . 

وتقول كلمات القصيدة : 

انا اخوان وكل المسلمين اخوان 

فما تصنفش اسلامي علي كيفك 

حقيقتي اقوي من زيفك 

وصوباعي لوحدة بكفوفك 

ولاتهزش قصاد خوفك 

ياخوف يا جبان انا اخوان 

بطيع الله فملكوته 

وبدعي يزيدني من فضلة ومن قوتة 

واصلي واصوم 

وجاهد نفسي واصبر عالبلا واحمد وحمدي يدوم 

لانة الرازق الوهاب وهة مسببب الاسباب 

فلية الفضل والمنة ولية الطاعة 

فماتبصش لديني نظرة طماعة 

انا ديني لا هو سلعة ولا بضاعة 

ولا لية سوق 


لا انا بايع ولا شاري 

ايماني هوة راسمالي 

فاصحي وفوق 

مانيش اخوان علي نهجك 

فلم من الدروب همجك 

كفاية شقوق 

مش انته لوحك الاخوان 

انا اخوان بحق الله وبالسنة وبالقران 

وقت الجد انا عثمان 

وقت الحرب انا حمزة 

ووقت الفصل ببقي فالروق 

انا اخوان علي الرحمة وعالتقوي وحب الناس 

لكن عمري ماهتاخون باخونتك علي الصندوق 

عينيكم فيها كل النور ومش شايفة 

غباوة انك تهدد ناس ماهيش خايفة 

بتهدد فمين يا حزين 

دة انا الاهة اللي طلقوني 

وجيعة وسارحة فالشارع 

ومش ممكن هتخفوني 

هتسمعني وغصب عن عنيك الجوز علي دماغك هترفعني 

انا الناس اللي عاشت تحت خط الفقر 

وانا الناس اللي ماتت وملتقتش القبر 

فسيبك ماللي بيجاملك واللي بيهيص 

وركزلي واسمع كلمتي كويس 

انا الثورة اللي عملة منك الريس 

انا اللي يادوب من سنتين 

كنا بنتحبس صحبة 

وكنا بنتجلد صحبة 


بتبعد ليه وتكتب عالطريق غربة 

بتمش فالطريق الصعب وحك لية 

مهملنيفلو صعبة عليك الشيلة شيلني 

تلاقيني معارضك اة لكني وراك 

بقدف فالسفينة معاك 

اكون ودنك اكون عينك 

اكون جوة فدراعينك 

نبني بلدنا لهوانا 

مش لهواك 

وخيرنا يبقي جوانا مش جواك 


مش انتة تخدلي فالقرارات وانا امسح بايدي ..... 

ماتتلككش بالناس اللي بيعارضوك 

ماتتشتش ماتتسوحش 

بلدنا عايزة ريس وحش 

يسمع نقدة بودانة 

مايتكبرش 

يكون جبار علي الظالمين 

رحيم بينا ينام بينا 

ويقوم بينا 

يمشي يبص فالشارع علي الجعانين 

ويفهم ان فالشارع شباب ثايرين 

ملحقوش يبقوا كارهينك 

فماتزودش نار الكرة فقلوبهم 

شباب شايف فلوس بلدة مش بتخش فجيوبهم 

ماتخدعناش ببقين من بتوع حسني يا مولانا 

وريلنا كلام 

وصدي من الغني قفانا 

ماتدبحليش حمامة يتيمة علي عينها 

وتفنعني انة ديك رومي 

ماتلعبش انتة فالمية وتمسح ايدك المبلولة ف هدومي 

ومش كل اما توعد وعد تطلع بق 

وماتشدش فرامل اليد وتطلب مني انزل ازق 

ولما الناس تكون ثايرة ومختلفة ماتخطبليش ف اتباعك 

ولما تكون مع وزيرة ماتعبليش فـ ........ 

ولا تسمعني ولا اهلي ولا عشيرتي 

وخيرنا يبقي لبلدنا قبل ما ابص علي جيرتي 

بلدنا احواض من البركة وعمر النيل 

بلد دفيانة بالقران وبالانجيل


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

تمكنت حملة من الوحدة المحلية بمركز ديرمواس و الأجهزة الأمنية و مديرية الزراعة من إزالة 26 حالة تعد على مساحة فدان و 21 قيراط و 4 أسهم بناحية دلجا مركز ديرمواس خلال منتصف شهر أبريل الماضى و ذلك فى إطار حملات الإزالة التى تجرى على مستوى مراكز المنيا من أجل الحفاظ على الرقعة الزراعية داخل المحافظة . 

جاء ذلك فى التقرير الذى تم عرضه على الدكتور مصطفى كامل عيسى محافظ المنيا بشأن المجهودات التى بذلت من الوحدة المحلية خلال حملات التصدى لمحاولات تبوير الأراضى الزراعية و إزالة اى حالة تعد فى بدايتها . 



المصدر اونا


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

تمكن رجال مباحث البحيرة برئاسة اللواء محمد الخليصى مدير المباحث، منذ قليل، من ضبط 3 عاطلين سبق إتهامهم فى العديد من القضايا وبحوزتهم 17 كيلو بانجو وكيلو هيروين، تحرر محضر بالواقعة وجارٍ العرض على النيابة. 

كانت قد وردت معلومات لضباط قسم مكافحة المخدرات بالمديرية برئاسة المقدم حسام عبده، بالاشتراك مع وحدة مباحث مركز شرطة إيتاى البارود، مفادها قيام كل من "محمد.س.ر" 21 سنة عاطل، وشهرته لبانيتا، محمد. ص. ع "35 سنة"، سامح. ز.ع " وشهرتة ياسر البرنس 42 سنة" ويقيمون قرية معانيا مركز إيتاى البارود بالإتجار فى المواد المخدرة متخذين من مركز إيتاى البارود مسرحاً لترويج المخدرات على عملائهم. 

تم عرض المعلومات على اللواء محمد حبيب مدير أمن البحيرة، وتم تشكيل فريق بحث برئاسة اللواء محمد الخليصى مدير المباحث ضم المقدم حسام عبده رئيس مباحث مكافحة المخدرات، الرائد هانى فرحات رئيس مباحث مركز إيتاى البارود، وعقب تقنين الإجراءات تم ضبط المتهم الأول وبحوزته 123 تذكرة هيروين، كما تم ضبط المتهمين الثانى والثالث وبحوزتهما 7 لفافات كبيرة وبداخلها نبات البانجو المخدر، و80 كيسا صغير الحجم كانت معدة للبيع وبداخلها نبات البانجو المخدر، تزن حوالى 17 كيلوجراما، كما ضبط بحوزتهما ربع كيلو حشيش، و200 قرص مخدر، سلاح نارى عبارة عن فرد خرطوش ومطواه قرن غزال، بالإضافة إلى مبلغ مالى 900 جنيه مزورة، وبمواجهتهم اعترفوا بحيازتهم للمواد المخدرة بقصد الإتجار، تحرر عن ذلك المحضر 1271 جنايات إيتاى البارود وجارٍ العرض على النيابة العامة.


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

لقى محمود سعد حامد، 20 سنة، مصرعه، وأصيب أحمد محمد أحمد 20 سنة، عقب مشاجرة فى فناء مدرسة بيلا الزراعية، أثناء فترتى الامتحان اليوم مع كل من "على. أ. ع. ع"، و"على. ع. ر" الطالبين بالصف الثانى الثانوى الزراعى. 
تلقى اللواء أسامة متولى مدير أمن كفر الشيخ إخطارا من اللواء أمجد عبد الفتاح مدير المباحث الجنائية، يفيد بمصرع وإصابة كل من محمود سعد حامد، 20 سنة، مصرعه وإصابة أحمد محمد أحمد 20 سنة، وتبين وجود خلاف بين الجانبين بسبب فتاة، ما دفع الأول والثانى إلى دخول المدرسة عن طريق أحد أسوارها وتشاجرا مع الطالبين، ما أدى إلى وفاة الأول وإصابة الثانى وفر الثالث والرابع هاربين. 

تم إبلاغ مدير إدارة بيلا التعليمية ووكيل الإدارة محمد سعيد عطية الذى انتقل إلى المدرسة للوقوف على حقيقة الأحداث، كما انتقل رئيس مباحث بيلا وتم نقل جثمان المتوفى إلى مستشفى بيلا المركزى، والتحفظ على المصاب وتحرر المحضر اللازم بالواقعة.


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

استعانت زوجة بوالدتها وشقيقتها للاعتداء على زوجها بالضرب ومنعه من دخول شقة الزوجية، وذلك لوجود خلافات عائلية بينهم، ما اضطر الزوج لتحرير محضر بقسم شرطة ثان المحلة، وأخطرت النيابة العامة التى تولت التحقيق. 

وتلقى مأمور قسم شرطة ثان المحلة، بلاغا من "رفاعى ح ر" 53 سنة حلاق، ويحمل الجنسية الهولندية مقيم بمنطقة منشية البكرى يتهم زوجتة "سالى ا غ"، ووالدتها وشقيقتها بالتعدى عليه بالضرب وإصابته بسحجات بالذراعين، ومنعه من دخول الشقة لوجود خلافات عائلية بينهم، تم إخطار اللواء حاتم عثمان مدير أمن الغربية، وتحرر المحضر رقم 7465 جنح قسم ثان المحلة.


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

تمكن رجال المباحث بالبحيرة، من ضبط 4 كيلو من مخدر البانجو والحشيش والهيروين، و1200 جنيه مزورة، وسلاح نارى بحوزة مسجلين خطر بمدينة كوم حمادة. 

كانت قد وردت معلومات لضباط قسم مكافحة المخدرات بالمديرية بالاشتراك مع وحدة مباحث مركز شرطة كوم حمادة، مفادها قيام كل من "عيسى . م . س" 40 سنة" عاطل ومقيم شارع مراد– قسم الجيزة الجيزة مسجل شقى خطر تحت رقم 323 فئة (ج) ، ياسر . م . ع "37 سنة" عاطل ومقيم قرية عمر شاهين مركز بدر بالاتجار فى المواد المخدرة مستخدمين فى ذلك السيارة رقم ن م 5472 ماركة لانسر قيادة الأول. 

تم عرض المعلومات على اللواء محمد حبيب، مدير أمن البحيرة، وتم تشكيل فريق بحث برئاسة اللواء محمد الخليصى مدير المباحث وعقب تقنين الإجراءات تم ضبط المتهمين وبتفتيش السيارة عُثر بداخلها على فرد خرطوش عيار 12 محلى الصنع، طلقة من ذات العيار، ( 20 ) تذكرة لمسحوق الهيروين، (35) قطعة لمخدر الحشيش، لفافة كبيرة الحجم بداخلها نبات البانجو المخدر تزن حوالى (3) كيلو جرامات، مبلغ مالى 5000 جنيه وكذا مبلغ مالى 1200 جنيه عملة ورقية وطنية يشتبه أن تكون مقلدة، عدد (3) هاتف محمول. 

وبمواجهتهما اعترفا بحيازتهما للمواد المخدرة بقصد الاتجار والمبلغ المالى من متحصلات البيع، تحرر عن ذلك المحضر 1732/78 جنايات المركز لسنة 2013 وجار العرض على النيابة العامة.


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

لقى "ح.أ م" 45 سنة عامل نظافة بالوحدة المحلية لمركز الرياض بكفر الشيخ، مصرعه، إثر قيام أحد الأشخاص من أصحاب الأراضى الزراعية على الطريق الدولى الساحلى، بإلقاء الحجارة على سيارة رفع القمامة، بسبب الخلاف على تفريغ حمولة السيارة على الطريق. 

تلقى اللواء أسامة متولى، مدير أمن كفر الشيخ، إخطارا من اللواء أمجد عبد الفتاح مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى والعميد أشرف ربيع رئيس البحث الجنائى يفيد بوصول ح.أ م" 45سنة عامل نظافة بالوحدة المحلية لمركز الرياض بكفر الشيخ لمستشفى الرياض المركزى، مصاًبا بجرح بفروة الرأس وكسر بقاع الجمجمة، وتم تحويله لمستشفى طنطا الجامعى بطنطا وتوفى عقب وصوله المستشفى. 

وأكد "س. أ" 35 سنة سائق بالوحدة المحلية لمدينة الرياض، أنه أثناء قيادته سيارة الوحدة لرفع القمامة التابعة للمحافظة، فوجئ باللقاء "ز. ع"حجارة على السيارة، أدى لتهشم زجاجها الأمامى واصطدامها برأس عامل النظافة، وإصابته بإصابات متعددة، ووفاته داخل المستشفى، تحرر محضر بالواقعة، وجار إخطار النيابة العامة .


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2013)

أخلت محكمة جنوب القاهرة برئاسة المستشار أحمد فيصل سبيل مندوب الشرطة المتهم بهتك عرض فتاة بضمان محل إقامته. 

كانت نيابة قصر النيل برئاسة سمير حسن ، قد أمرت بحبس المتهم 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات وتقدم الأخير باستئناف على أمر حبسه. 



عن البديل


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2013)

( أ ش أ ) 

تسبب انهيار الطابق الأخير بأحد العقارات السكنية بشارع السودان في سقوط الطابق على السيارات أسفل العقار وإتلافها وهو ما أدى إلى حدوث شلل مروري بهذه المنطقة ، وذلك نتيجة لقيام عدد من العمال بإجراء ترميمات بهذا الطابق. 

وعلى الفور انتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية ورجال المطافئ لإنقاذ العمال من أسفل الألواح الخرسانية والخشبية التي سقطت عليهم.


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2013)

ألقت أجهزة الأمن بالجيزة القبض على عامل أثناء قيادته سيارة مسروقة بأكتوبر وبحوزته 2 كيلو متفجرات. 

البداية عندما اشتبه ضباط مباحث أكتوبر أثناء وقوفهم بكمين فى سيارة ملاكي، وبالاقتراب منها حاول قائدها الفرار ولكن أجهزة الأمن تمكنت من ضبطه ،وبتفتيش السيارة عثر على 2 كيلو متفجرات. 

تم تحرير المحضر اللازم وإحالة المتهم إلى جهاز الأمن الوطنى للتحقيق معه ،بعد أن دلت التحريات بأنه ينتمي إلى أعضاء التنظيم الإرهابي الذين تم القبض عليهم فى الإسكندرية. 



عن المحيط


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2013)

اتهمت فتاة عاطل باغتصابها فى المطرية لعدة ساعات، وذلك بأحد المناطق غير المأهولة بالسكان، وذلك فى محضر رسمى. تلقى المقدم وائل متولى، رئيس مباحث المطرية بلاغا من فتاة تتهم شاب يدعى أحمد. م 20 عام وشهرته "برازيلى" باغتصابها لعدة ساعات داخل عقار سكنى تحت الإنشاء، وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر اللازم وتم إخطار اللواء جمال عبدالعال، مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة. 
 وتمكنت قوة قادها النقيب أحمد يحيى، معاون مباحث قسم المطرية وبصحبته أمناء البحث، أحمد مازن وشريف نبيل وعبداللطيف مرزوق، وتمكنوا من ضبط المتهم بأحد الأكمنة التى أعدت له، وبعرض المتهم على النيابة بناء على توجيهات اللواء أسامه الصغير مساعد أول وزير الداخلية لأمن القاهرة، أمرت بحبسه على ذمة التحقيقات 





عن egy-press


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2013)

استقبل مستشفى ساقلتة المركزى فلاح مصابا بطلق نارى، أثر قيام آخر بإطلاق النار عليه بسبب الخلاف على مسقى مائى. 

كان اللواء محسن الجندى مدير أمن سوهاج قد تلقى بلاغا من مركز شرطة ساقلتة يفيد بوصول فلاح مصابا بطلق نارى وتم نقله للمستشفى. 

انتقل إلى مكان الواقعة العقيد خالد الشاذلى، رئيس فرع بحث الشرق وتبين من خلال التحريات التى قام بها الرائد محمد سعد الصغير رئيس مباحث المركز بوصول فرج محمد البدرى كمال الدين، 55 عاما ويقيم بناحية الكتكاته دائرة المركز مصابا بطلق نارى فتحة دخول وخروج بالصدر من الناحية اليسرى، وتم تحويله للمستشفى العام. 

وبالانتقال والفحص وسؤال المصاب اتهم سعد محمد سعد المقيم بذات الناحية جارى ضبطه بإطلاق النار عليه من سلاح نارى، كان بحوزته مما نتج عنه إصابته بسبب الخلاف على مسقى مائى، تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة برقم 8 أحوال وجارى العرض على النيابة العامة لتتولى التحقيق. 

 نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2013)

تمكن ضباط وحدة مباحث مركز دار السلام من السيطرة على مشاجرة وقعت داخل المدرسة الثانوية الصناعية الكائنة بناحية عرب الصبحة دائرة المركز بين طلاب المدرسة على أولوية الخروج. 

كان اللواء محسن الجندى، مساعد الوزير، مدير أمن سوهاج، تلقى بلاغا من العقيد خالد الشاذلى، رئيس فرع بحث الشرق، يفيد بوقوع مشاجرة بين عدد من الطلاب بمدرسة ثانوية بسبب أولوية الخروج من المدرسة عقب انتهاء الامتحانات. 

وعلى الفور انتقل إلى مكان الواقعة العميد حسين حامد، مدير إدارة المباحث الجنائية، وتبين من خلال التحريات التى قام بها الرائد نصر فراج، رئيس مباحث المركز، والرائد مصطفى التهامى، معاون أول المباحث، بوقوع مشاجرة داخل المدرسة الثانوية الصناعية بناحية عرب الصبحة. 

وبسؤال كحلاوى عابدين محمود 57 عاما، مدير مدرسة ويقيم السمطا دائرة مركز البلينا، أقر بحدوث مشاجرة بين بعض طلاب المدرسة بسبب مشادة كلامية بينهم على أولوية الخروج من المدرسة عقب انتهاء الامتحانات، فقاموا على إثرها بالتراشق بالطوب والحجارة وإتلاف بعض المقاعد الخشبية بالمدرسة، وتم السيطرة على الموقف، وضبط عبد الله جمال عبد النبى 15 عاما مصاب بجرح سطحى بالجبهة، ومحمود عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول 15 عاما، ومحمد عبد المحسن حسين 14 عاما، ومحمد محمود شاكر 15 عاما، وعادل فتح الله مريد 15 عاما، وأحمد يوسف عبد الواحد 16 عاما، وجميعهم طلاب بذات المدرسة ويقيمون دائرة المركز. 

وبسؤال الطلاب المذكورين أيدوا ما جاء بالفحص وأقروا بالتصالح، فيما لم يؤثر ذلك على سير الامتحانات بالمدرسة، وتم تعزيز الخدمات الأمنية لملاحظة الحالة بالمدرسة. وتحرر عن الواقعة المحضر رقم 1915 إدارى وجارى العرض على النيابة العامة لتتولى التحقيق. 


نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2013)

استعان فلاح بأربعة مسلحين وقتل شخص بسبب خلافات مالية بينهم بالبدرشين، وتكثف أجهزة المباحث بالجيزة جهودها للقبض على الجناة الهاربين. 

تلقى المقدم محمد غالب، رئيس مباحث البدرشين، بلاغًا من الأهالى بإطلاق رصاص ووجود قتيل، فانتقل الرائد هانى إسماعيل، معاون المباحث، إلى مكان الواقعة، وتبين أن خلافات مالية بين شخصين جعلت أحدهما يستعين بـ 4 أشخاص مسلحين وأطلقوا الرصاص على الآخر وفروا هاربين. 

تم نقل جثة القتيل إلى المستشفى وتكثف أجهزة المباحث بقيادة العميد خالد عميش، مفتش مباحث الجنوب، جهودها للقبض على المتهمين، وتم إخطار اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى، مدير أمن الجيزة بالواقعة. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2013)

تمكن ضباط وحدة مباحث مركز المنشاة محافظة سوهاج، اليوم الثلاثاء، مدعومين بمجموعات قتالية من قطاع الأمن المركزى من خلال تنفيذ حملة أمنية فـى إطار خطة العمل بالمديرية لإعادة الانضباط للشارع وتكثيف التواجد الأمنى ومكافحة الجريمة بشتى صورها وضبط الخارجين عن القانون خاصةً حائزى الأسلحة النارية وأطراف الخصومات والحوادث الثأرية، من استهداف طرفـى الحادث الثأرى فـى القضية رقم 1070 إدارى مركز المنشاة لسنة 2013 بين عائلتى عبد الرحيم " و" الرهاينة بناحية الحريزات الغربية دائرة المركز والناجم عن مقتل عدد "4" أشخاص من كلا الطرفين. 

عقب تقنين الإجراءات أسفرت جهود الحملة التى أشرف عليها اللواء محسن الجندى، مساعد الوزير مدير أمن سوهاج وقادها العميد كمال حسين، مأمور المركز والرائد رأفت رشوان، والنقباء حامد القرضاوى وأحمد فاروق زيدان ومصطفى الشندويلى، عن ضبط علاء رشاد متولـى 36 عاما عامل، وبحيازته بندقية آلية عيار 7.62× 39 تحمل رقم 19058381 وعدد 20 طلقة من ذات العيار وضبط عماد حلمى الدرديرى إبراهيم 33 عاما عامل، وأحمد حلمى الدرديرى إبراهيم 28 عاما عامل، شقيق الثانى ينتمون للعائلة الأولى، والصادر بشأنهما قرار النيابة العامة بضبطهما وإحضارهما فـى القضية المشار إليها وضبط حسن جابر خلف أحمد 29 عاما عامل، وبحيازته بندقية آلية عيار 7.62 × 39 تحمل رقم 8733577/2963 وعدد "2" خزينة وعدد 40 طلقة من ذات العيار محمود خلف أحمد محمود 50 عاما عامل وبحيازته طبنجة حلوان عيار 9 مم تحمل رقم 56144 وعدد "5" طلقات من ذات العيار ينتمون للعائلة الثانية. 

تحرر عن ذلك المحاضر أرقام 1716، 1719، 1720 إدارى المركز لسنة 2013 وجارى العرض على النيابة العامة للتصرف. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2013)

أحبطت مباحث الأموال العامة بدمياط عملية نصب قام بها تاجر موبيليا وبمعاونة حاصل على دبلوم ثانوى صناعى بعد محاولتهما إيهام محام بدمياط أنهما من الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى، للاستيلاء على قطعة أرض تخص موكلة. 

وترجع تفاصيل الواقعة عندما تلقى قسم مكافحة جرائم الأموال العامة 
بمديرية أمن دمياط بلاغا اليوم من عبد الناصر إبراهيم عبده السحراوى 
43 سنة محام ومقيم بناحية غيط النصارى بدائرة قسم أول دمياط بقيام كل من "منصور. م. ع. ب" 40 سنة صاحب معرض موبليا ومقيم شارع صلاح الدين دائرة قسم ثان دمياط و"هانى. ص حسن .ح" 33 سنة حاصل على دبلوم ثانوى صناعى ومقيم بناحية كفر العرب دائرة مركز فارسكور بالنصب عليه وانتحال الثانى صفة موظف عام بالهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى، بغرض تحديد مواعيد له من اللجنة المشكلة 
من وزارة الزراعة ورئاسة مجلس الوزراء بزعم صرف تعويضات لموكلته المواطن "لويست .ع. ص" 85 سنة ربة منزل ومقيمة بشارع بنى العباس دائرة قسم باب شرق بالإسكندرية الخاضعة لقانون استيلاء الإصلاح الزراعى على أملاكها منذ الستينيات. 

وتمكن الرائد أحمد ربيع وكيل قسم مكافحة جرائم الأموال العامة بالمديرية من ضبط المتهم الثانى، وذلك أثناء استقلاله السيارة رقم داس 2174 بدائرة قسم ثان دمياط، وبحوزته مبلغ مالى وقدره (1200) جنيه وعدد (2) تليفون محمول وخطاب منسوب صدوره للهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى موجه للشاكى يشتبه فى كونه مزورا. 

بمواجهة المتهم بما أسفر عنه الضبط اعترف بحيازته للمضبوطات واتفاقه مع المتهم الأول للنصب على الشاكى وأقر بانتحاله صفة موظف عام بالإصلاح الزراعى وأنه كان فى طريقه لتسليم الخطاب المضبوط بحوزته للشاكى. 

كلفت إدارة البحث إدارة البحث الجنائى بالتحرى حول الواقعة وظروفها 
وملابساتها وضبط المتهم الهارب. 

وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 1931 جنح قسم شرطة ثان دمياط لسنة 2013 م وجار العرض على النيابة العامة. 


نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2013)

تمكن اليوم الرائد أحمد رشدى رئيس مباحث شرطة دمياط الجديدة بالاشتراك مع الرائد لؤى باهى وكيل قسم مكافحة المخدرات والقوة المرافقة لهم، من ضبط محمد عمرو.ع سن 37 طبيب بيطرى ومقيم بناحية غيط النصارى بدائرة قسم ثان دمياط. ومحمود مصطفى حامد.أ سن 28 عامل ومقيم بدائرة قسم دمياط الجديدة. 

وبحوزتهما عدد (150) شريطا من الحبوب المخدرة (تامول - ترمدول - تداول). بإجمالى (1500) قرص مخدر ومبلغ مالى (2060) وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 24 / 2318 جنايات قسم شرطه دمياط الجديدة لسنة 2013 م. 

نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2013)

تناقلت وسائل الأعلام المصريه خبر بأن مراهقه أوربيه أكتشفت والدتها أنها حامل بعد عودتها مع ابنتها من جولتهما السياحيه بجمهورية مصر العربيه . 

 يذكر ان الأم البولنديه فوجئت بعد عودتها من مصر بان بنتها البالغه من العمر 20 عاما حامل بعد ان قضوا بضعة ايام في احد الفنادق السياحيه في مصر ، ورفعت الام دعوه قضائيه ضد الفندق , مؤكدة ان ابنتها لم تقم اي علاقه باي شكل وان سبب الحمل هو عدم نظافه حمام السباحه المختلط والحيوانات المنوية الهائمة فيه ادت الي حمل ابنتها ووفقا لما قاله الناطق الرسمي باسم سلطات السياحة البولندية. والأم مصممة على المضي قدما في دعواها القضائية ضد الفندق، مطالبة بتعويض مادي عن الاضرار التي لحقت بها وبابنتها من جراء ذلك الحمل. 

نقلا عن وسط البلد


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

لقى طالبان مصرعهما غرقا بترعة الباجورية بمحافظة المنوفية ونجاة 3 آخرون بالصف الأول الثانوى أثناء الاستحمام بعد خروجهم من أداء أخر أيام الأمتحانات وتم إنتشال أحد الضحايا وتكثف قوات الانقاذ النهرى جهودها لانتشال الجثة الثانية وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وتولت النيابة التحقيقات. 

تلقى اللواء أحمد عبد الرحمن مدير أمن المنوفية إخطارا من اللواء مجدى سابق مساعد المدير للأمن العام يفيد بإستغاثة أهالى الباجور بشرطة الانقاذ النهرى بعد أن جرف التيار 5 طلاب ثانوى أثناء الاستحمام بترعة الباجورية وتمكن الأهالى من إنقاذ ثلاثة منهم وغرق إثنين وبالانتقال والفحص تبين للعميد سمير الجنزورى مأمور المركز غرق كل من ابراهيم محمد ابراهيم خطاب 16 سنة أولى ثانوى ، محمد يوسف الطوخى 16 سنة أولى ثانوى. 

وبسؤال والد الأول أكد أنه أثناء إستحمام نجله مع أصدقائه بترعة الباجورية بالقرب من كوبرى العطار إنذلقت قدم الثانى وحاول إنقاذه فغرقا معا وحاول الثلاثة الآخرين إنقاذهم ولم يتمكنوا. 

 وعلى الفور إنتلقت قوات الإنقاذ النهرى لمكان الواقعة وتمكنت من إنتشال جثة الأول بعد 3 ساعات من البحث إلا أنهم لم يتمكنوا من العثور على جثة الطالب الثانى وجارى البحث وبتوقيع الكشف الطبى على الجثة أكد وفاته بإسفكسيا الغرق ونفى الشبه الجنائية وتم التصريح بدفنة الجثمان وتحرير محضر بالواقعة حمل رقم 3342 إدارى الباجور وتولت النيابة التحقيقات. 


نقلا عن الفجر


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

استشهد 2 من أمناء الشرطة، هما حامد طنطاوى، وسعيد عبدالعزيز، من قوة الإدارة العامة للمرور، بينما أصيب كل من أمين الشرطة مينا عازر، بإصابات بالغة، ورقيب شرطة مرسى خفاجة بكسر بالحوض والساق، وذلك أثناء قيامهم بتأدية واجبهم حال اشتراكهم ضمن حملة مرورية على طريق مصر- أسيوط الصحراوى الغربى، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، إثر اقتحام سيارة مسرعة للكمين. 

تلقت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية معلومات تفيد بأنه أثناء قيام قوة من الإدارة العامة للمرور، بحملة مرورية على طريق مصر-أسيوط الصحراوى الغربى بالكيلو 63، فوجئوا باقتراب سيارة رقم 106768 نقل المنيا، مُحملة بأجولة زائدة من الأرز- بسرعة من الكمين والاصطدام بقوة الكمين وبالسيارات أرقام(1043) ملاكى بنى سويف، والسيارة رقم (30112) أجرة بنى سويف يستقلها(14) راكبا وانقلابها نتيجة الاصطدام بها وبسيارة شرطة تابعة لقوةالكمين، وفر قائد السيارة مرتكبة الحادث هاربا. 

وعلى الفور تم نقل المتوفين والمصابين إلى المستشفى لتلقى العلاج اللازم. 

بينما تمكن ضباط البحث الجنائى من ضبط قائد السيارة الهارب ويدعى مجدى ف.ح سن(37 عاما ) ومقيم بالمنيا، وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية، والعرض على النيابة العامة التى باشرت التحقيقات. 

وتنعى وزارة الداخلية ببالغ الحزن والأسى أسر شهداء ومصابى الحادث الأليم، واللذين فقدا روحهما أثناء القيام بتأدية واجبهما ورسالتهما فى حفظ الأمن والأمان، وقد وجه اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية الأجهزة المعنية بتوجيه كافة أوجه الرعاية لأسر الشهداء والمصابين. 



المصدر الاهرام


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

أمر المستشار طارق حفينة، رئيس نيابة الرحمانية، منذ قليل، بإشراف المستشار جمال حسب النبى، المحامى العام لنيابات شمال دمنهور، بحبس 5 أشخاص تم ضبطهم فى حالة تلبس أثناء ممارسة أعمال منافية للآداب داخل شقة بمدينة الرحمانية، تديرها عجوز وزوجها 4 أيام احتياطياً. 

كان اللواء محمد الخليصى، مدير المباحث، تلقى إخطاراً من المقدم محمد البسيونى مفتش المباحث مفاده ضبط شبكة لممارسة "الدعارة" بمدينة الرحمانية تقودها "إعتماد . أ. م" 55 سنة ربة منزل ومقيمة الرحمانية، وزوجها "خليفة. أ. ع" 70 سنة، لقيامهم بإدارة مسكنهم لجلب الساقطات واعتيادهم على استئجار الفتيات وتقديمهم لراغبى المتعة الحرام مقابل مبالغ مالية، تم عرض المعلومات على اللواء محمد حبيب، مدير أمن البحيرة. 

وعقب تقنين الإجراءات واستئذان النيابة العامة، قامت حملة برئاسة المقدم محمد البسيونى وضمت النقيب أحمد عوف معاون مباحث مركز الرحمانية، حيث تمكنت الحملة من ضبط كل من المتهمان سابقى الذكر "حياة. أ. م" 45 سنة ربة منزل، وزوجة نجلها "بسمة. ط. م" 19 سنة ربة منزل، وأحد راغبى المتعة ويدعى "تامر. م. م" 23 سنة عاطل، وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 3396 لسنة 2013 جنح مركز الرحمانية. 


اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

تمكن ضباط مباحث قسم مرسى علم محافظة البحر الأحمر من ضبط رمضان م م س سن 28 عامل ومقيم مرسى علم وبحوزته عدد 2 لفافة كبيرة الحجم من نبات البانجو المخدر تزن حوالى 2000 جرام، وعدد 10 قطع متوسطة الحجم من مخدر الحشيش تزن حوالى 250 جراما، وعدد 7 قطع متوسطة الحجم من مخدر الأفيون تزن حوالى 10 جرامات ومبلغ مالى 2025 جنيها وتليفون محمول وبمواجهته بما أسفر عنه الضبط اعترف بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد الاتجار والمبلغ المالى متحصلات البيع والتليفون المحمول للاتصال بعملائه. 

تحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 427/2013م جنايات قسم شرطة مرسى علم.. وأخطرت النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق. 


اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

نجح العاملون بصالة الترانزيت بمطار القاهرة، مساء الثلاثاء، فى إخماد حريق شب فى إحدى الماكينات بكافيتريا مصر للطيران قبل امتداده لبقية الكافيتريا. 

وفوجئ العاملون بكافيتريا مصر للطيران بالدور الأول بصالة الترانزيت بالمبنى رقم 1 بصدور شرارة كهربائية من إحدى ماكينات الكافيتريا وصدور نار ودخان كثيف، وانطلاق صافرات الإنذار، مما أصاب الركاب بالذعر، وتمكن أبو العلا صالح، رئيس نوبتجية الأمن ونائبه ياسر البندارى، وعدد من العاملين بالكافيتريا من استخدام الطفايات لإخماد الحريق، فيما تولى رجال الأمن فحص التلفيات وتحديد الأسباب التى أدت إليه. 


اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

حرر الزميل حسام الشقويرى، الصحفى باليوم السابع، محضرا بقسم شرطة أول مدينة نصر أول، يتهم فيه مصطفى السعداوى حارس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بالاعتداء عليه بالضرب والسب بمسجد رابعة العدوية. 

وقال الزميل الشقويرى، فى المحضر رقم 10213، إدارى م نصر أول 2013، إن السعداوى تعرف عليه بين جموع الحاضرين، بمسجد رابعة العدوية، وقام بجذبه من ملابسه واعتدى عليه بالضرب على رأسه، وقام بسبه واتهامه بأنه يعمل لجريدة كاذبة، وهدده بعدم نشر أى أخبار عن المهندس خيرت الشاطر، وإلا سوف يتم محاسبته على ذلك بطريقتهم الخاصة. 


اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

صرح مصدر بمباحث الغردقة لـ"الوطن"، أن لص بنك الإسكندرية سوف يسقط خلال ساعات، بعد أن كشفت تحريات المباحث أن الفاعل من ضمن العاملين بالبنك، حيث تبين أن الخزينة لها نسختين من المفاتيح بحوزة اثنين من الموظفين، وأن الخزينة تم فتحها بمفاتيحها الأصلية، بعد أن اكتشف مسؤولي البنك صباح أمس اختفاء المفاتيح الأصلية، ما اضطرهم للاستعانة، بنسخة احتياطية من فرع آخر تابع لنفس البنك، وتبين أن أصل المبلغ المسروق هو 360 ألف جنيه، بعد عمل جرد بمعرفة مدير البنك أمام رجال المباحث، وجاري مناقشة مسؤولي الخزينة، بمعرفة العميد منتصر عويضة مفتش الأمن العام، والعميد جرير مصطفى مدير المباحث. 

وكان اللواء حمدي الجزار قد أمر بتشكيل فريق بحث لسرعة القبض على الجاني واستعادة المبلغ. 


الوطن


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

أصيب منذ قليل مجند شرطة بطلقيين ناريين، أثناء تواجده برفقة قوة الشرطة برئاسة النقيب همام زكي حمادي، معاون مباحث مركز المراغة. 

كان اللواء محسن الجندي، مساعد الوزير لأمن سوهاج، تلقى إشارة من النقيب همام زكي حمادي، معاون مباحث المركز، تفيد أنه أثناء قيامه والقوة المرافقه له بالمرور علي الطريق الزراعي، مستقلين السيارة رقم 2215 / 11 ب شرطة، وبالقرب من قرية البارود، فوجئ بـ3 أشخاص يحملون أسلحة آلية، وحال اقتراب القوة منهم بادروا بإطلاق النار عليها، ما حدا إلى القوة لتبادل إطلاق الأعيرة النارية، إلا أن المتهمين تمكنوا من الهرب بالزراعات المجاورة، ونتج عن إطلاق النار، إصابة عمر فتحي محمد، 22 سنة، من قوة قوات الأمن، ضمن المجموعة القتالية، بطلقين ناريين أسفل الظهر من الناحية اليمني، وتم تحويله لمستشفي سوهاج العام. 

وعلى الفور انتقل مدير الأمن، وقيادات المديرية، لمستشفى سوهاج العام للاطمئنان على المجند، كما قامت قوات من مديرية الأمن برئاسة العميدين حسين حامد وعصمت أبورحمة، مدير ورئيس المباحث الجنائية، بتمشيط المنطقة والزراعات المجاورة للواقعة، وتحرر المحضر رقم 1617 إداري المركز وجاري العرض علي النيابة. 


الوطن


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

تعرض المواطن أحمد عبد الله، أحد السجناء من العريش، لواقعة تعذيب وسحل من ضابط شرطة وثلاثة مخبرين بسجن طرة تفقده بصره وتصيبه بالعمى. 

وقال أشرف أبوشيتا، ابن عم المجني عليه "أحمد عبد الله حمدان شيتا"، أن بن عمه أصيب بالعمى نتيجة تعذيبه وسحله على يد ضابط أمن دولة اسمه أشرف خفاجي، وثلاثة مخبرين هم شوقي وأسعد ويوسف. 

وأشار إلي أنه تواصل مع أمين حزب النور المهندس جلال مرة لإطلاعه علي الواقعة والذي قام بدوره بالاتصال بوزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم فسمح له بزيارة المجني عليه للتوثق من الأمر . 

وأوضح أنه ذهب إلي سجن طرة وقابل رئيس مباحث السجن أسامة بك ونائب المأمورعوني الذين أقروا بالواقعة وقالوا أن السبب أن السجين "أحمد" شتم أحد الضباط أمام السجناء الجنائيين. 

وأكد أنهم لن يتركوا حق المجني عليه وسيتقدموا ببلاغ للنائب العام وللمنظمات الحقوقية للتحقيق في الواقعة. 


والتقي مساء أمس الثلاثاء وفد من حزب النور برئاسة طارق المهدي عضو مجلس الشوري باللواء حسين فكري مساعد وزير الداخلية لحقوق الإنسان للاعتراض علي تعذيبه بسجن طرة حتي فقدانه بصره، وللمطالبة بالسماح للمجني عليه بالانتقال إلي المستشفي لتلقي العلاج، وهو ما وافق عليه مساعد وزير الداخلية الذي قرر نقله إلي مستشفي الفاطمية، وحضر اللقاء بن عم المجني عليه. 

وقال طارق المهدي أنهم نقلوا لمساعد وزير الداخلية استياء حزب النور من استمرار الممارسات غير الإنسانية من بعض ضباط الشرطة، وطالبه باتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية لضمان عدم تكرار مثل هذه الممارسات ضد أي شخص حتي لو كان مدان. 

وأشار المهدي إلي أنهم طالبوا مساعد الوزير بتحويل الضباط للتفتيش والمسائلة والعمل علي تغيير الثقافة القديمة لدي كثير من الضباط من خلال التوعية والإرشاد. 

وأوضح أنهم نقلوا لمساعد الوزير حرص حزب النور علي عودة الثقة بين الشرطة والشعب مشيرا إلي ضرورة قيام الشرطة بمساعدتهم في ذلك إعادة تأهيل الضباط، ومعاملة الناس معاملة حسنة مشددا علي أن كل الناس سواسية وكل شخص يقوم بدوره في خدمة الوطن كلا في موقعه.


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

استقبل مستشفى سوهاج العام فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم، مجنداً مصاباً بعيارين ناريين عقب تبادل لإطلاق النار مع مسلحين على الطريق الزراعى الغربى دائرة مركز المراغة بالقرب من قرية البارود دائرة المركز أثناء عملية المرور الأمنى لتأمين الطريق. 

كان اللواء محسن الجندى مساعد الوزير مدير أمن سوهاج، قد تلقى بلاغاً من اللواء المنسى الضبع مساعد المدير للشمال، بتبادل لإطلاق النار بين الدورية الأمنية المخصصة لتأمين الطريق الزراعى السريع أسوان-القاهرة وبعض المسلحين وإصابة مجند بطلقات نارية، وتم نقله لمستشفى المراغة المركزى التى قامت بتحويله لمستشفى العام بسوهاج. 

على الفور انتقل إلى مكان الواقعة اللواء هشام عبد الوهاب حكمدار المدرية والعميد حسين حامد مدير إدارة المباحث الجنائية والعميد عصمت أبو رحمة رئيس مباحث المدرية والعميد عبد الفتاح الشحات رئيس فرع بحث الشمال، وتبين من خلال التحريات التى قام بها الرائد شريف وجيه رئيس مباحث مركز المراغة أثناء قيام النقيب زكى همام حمادى ضابط وحدة مباحث مركز شرطة المراغة والقوة المرافقة بالمرور الأمنى على الطريق السريع الزراعى الغربى دائرة المركز، مستقلين السيارة رقم "2215/ب11" شرطة، وبالقرب من مدخل قرية البارود فوجئ بوجود عدد"3" أشخاص يحملون أسلحة آلية وحال الاقتراب منهم قاموا بإطلاق أعيرة نارية تجاه سيارة الشرطة، مما حدا بالقوات إلى مبادلتهم إطلاق الأعيرة النارية وتمكنوا من الهرب بالزراعات المجاورة للطريق. 

نتج عن ذلك إصابة المجند عمر فتحى محمد 22 عاماً من قوة إدارة قوات الأمن ضمن المجموعة القتالية المرافقة بطلقتين ناريتين فتحتى دخول أسفل الظهر من الناحية اليمنى، وتم تحويله لمستشفى سوهاج العام وانتقل على الفور اللواء محسن الجندى مدير الأمن، واللواء سمير رضا مساعد المدير للأفراد العام، للاطمئنان على حالة المصاب حتى تم التأكد من استخراج الطلقتين واستقرار الحالة. 

كما تبين وجود آثار لطلقات نارية بالزجاج الأمامى وكابينة السيارة، وجارى تمشيط الزراعات المحيطة بالمكان لمحاصرة وضبط المتهمين والأسلحة المستخدمة، وكلفت إدارة البحث الجنائى بالتحرى فـى الواقعة وسرعة تحديد المتهمين. 

تحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 1617 إدارى المركز لسنة 2013، وجار العرض على النيابة العامة للتصرف.


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

استقبل مستشفى السويس العام عدداً كبيراً من عمال شركة سيراميك كيلوباترا مصابين نتيجة تصادم أتوبيسين بمنطقة الإشارة المرورية لشركة النصر للبترول بالسويس. 

تلقى الدكتور محمد العزيزى مدير مديرية الصحة، إخطاراً من الدكتور عبد المنعم سالم مدير المستشفى العام بوصول 25 عاملاً بشركة سيراميكا كيلوباترا، مصابين نتيجة تصام أتوبيس مينى باص رقم "107" يتبع لأحد شركات السفر والرحلات، كان يستقله عمال شركة سيراميكا كليوبانر بمنطقة شركة السويس للصلب، متوجهة لمقر الشركة بالعين السخنة مع أتوبيس وسيارة أخريين، وأكد شهود عيان، أنه نتج عن الحادث وفاة عامل يدعى "مرقص.أ" عامل فنى بالشركة. 

وقال الشهود، إنه تم نقل جثمان العامل إلى مشرحة مستشفى السويس العام، وتم إخطار اللواء طارق نصار مدير أمن السويس بالواقعة، وجارٍ تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإبلاغ النيابة لتولى التحقيقات.


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

نجحت قوات الحماية المدنية بمديرية أمن سوهاج فى السيطرة على حريق هائل نشب بإحدى المزارع الشجرية بالجبل الغربى بالقرب من قرية الغوانم . 

الحريق التهم ما يقرب من 30 فداناو لم يخلف أي خسائرفي البشر وتواصل قوات الحماية المدنية أعمال التبريد عن طريق الاستعانه بأكثر من 50 سيارة إطفاء. 

تحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 2040 وجارِ العرض علي النيابة العامة للتصرف.


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

شهدت الطائرة المصرية القادمة من طرابلس مساء أمس الثلاثاء، وفاة راكب ليبى متأثرا بإصابته بهبوط حاد بالدورة الدموية وتوقف بالقلب وفشلت محاولات إنقاذه قبل هبوط الطائرة بالقاهرة. 

وصرحت مصادر ملاحية بالمطار بأن برج المراقبة بمطار القاهرة تلقي إشارة من قائد الطائرة المصرية القادمة من طرابلس فور اقترابها من الهبوط يطلب استدعاء طبيب الحجر الصحى، وتبين وفاة الراكب حيث تم التأكد من الوفاة ونقل الجثمان داخل سيارة إسعاف إلى مستشفى هليوبوليس لإعداده للدفن.


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

يواجه شابان مصريان فى بريطانيا اتهامات عقوبتها السجن مدى الحياة لتورطهما فى قضية اغتصاب وتسهيل دعارة. 

اتهمت السلطات البريطانية محمد – 38 عاما – وبسام – 32 عاما بالتورط فى انشطة عصابة دعارة شملت اغتصاب فتيات وبيع خدمات جنسية مقابل 600 جنيه استرلينى فى الساعة. كان محمد وبسام عبده كرار قد سافرا الى لندن للدراسة الجامعية.ونشرت الصحف البريطانية تفاصيل متعددة وصور حول اماكن وقوع الجرائم وصور المتهمين وبعض ضحايهن من الفتيات. 

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - صور-تورط مصريين باغتصاب فتيات ببريطانيا 



عن الوفد


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]76pguyRnKXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]s-0wQOiizyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2013)

> مؤكدة ان ابنتها لم تقم اي علاقه باي شكل وان سبب الحمل هو عدم نظافه حمام السباحه المختلط والحيوانات المنوية الهائمة فيه ا


*هم يضحك وهم يبكى 
اى كلام فاى معقول ...... هو الحيوان المنوى المصرى قوى للدرجادى  يسبح فى الماء قاطع الامتار ويخترق الهدوم .*


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هم يضحك وهم يبكى
> اى كلام فاى معقول ...... هو الحيوان المنوى المصرى قوى للدرجادى  يسبح فى الماء قاطع الامتار ويخترق الهدوم .*



شفت انت المصرى الجامد .. الحاجة المصرية عمرها طويل .. 
طازة بطازة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2013)

*جريمة اغتصاب بشعة لطالبة اعدادى بالسويس*
*2013-05-15 17:35:32*​​ 





[COLOR=black ! important]*شهدت  مدينة السويس اليوم الأربعاء جريمة اغتصاب بشعة تعرضت لها طالبة اعدادى  قاصر من لصين سرقا شقة أسرة المجنى عليها. أخطرت النيابة وأمر محمد حافظ  وكيل نيابة الأربعين بتحويل المجنى عليها لمصلحة الطب الشرعى بالإسماعيلية,  وتكليف المباحث باجراء التحريات لتحديد الجناة*​
* وضبطهما.*​
* تلقى اللواء طارق نصار مدير أمن السويس إشارة من شرطة النجدة بورود بلاغ من  سائق يدعى ''ح - ع'' مقيم فى عقار بكفر أبوالعز بحى الاربعين, باقتحام  لصين شقته وسرقة مبلغ 3 آلاف جنيه واغتصاب ابنته القاصر ''ن'' 15 سنة طالبة  اعدادى وفرا هاربين.*​
* انتقلت الشرطة إلى مكان الحادث, وتبين تسلل الجناة فجر اليوم الأربعاء إلى شقة السائق*​
* بالعقارالمغلق بابه باحكام عبر سطح منازل مجاور بابه مفتوح, وقاما خلال*​
* نوم أفراد الاسرة, بسرقة مبلغ 3 آلاف جنيه من درج كوميدينو, ووضع كمامة*​
* مخدر على وجه الطالبة وتحذيرها بقتلها فى حالة الاستغاثة وحملها الى سطح*​
* المنزل المجاور اللذين تسللا منه وتناوبا اغتصابها بوحشية وفرا هاربين.*​
* تم اخطار النيابة وأمر محمد حافظ وكيل نيابة الاربعين بإحالة الطالبة  المجنى عليها إلى مصلحة الطب الشرعى بالإسماعيلية, وتكليف المباحث باجراء  التحريات لتحديد شخصية الجناة وضبطهما, وتولت النيابة التحقيق. *​
​
* مصدر بوابة الوفد الالكترونية*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مايو 2013)

*موظف بالمعاش يغتصب طفلة 8 سنوات بالقليوبية*

*المتهم استدرج المجني عليها إلى منزله وهددها بالقتل إذا اعترفت عليه*كتب : حسن صالحمنذ 3 دقائق
طباعة  





*اللواء محمود يسري مدير أمن القليوبية*​
شهدت مدينة شبين  القناطر جريمة بشعة؛ حيث قام موظف بالمعاش باستدراج طفلة عمرها 8 سنوات إلى  منزله واغتصبها بوحشيه ولم يرحم توسلاتها له بالابتعاد عنها وظل يغتصبها  حتى فض غشاء بكارتها ورمى بها في الشارع بعد أن أصيبت بحالة إعياء شديدة،  تم نقلها إلى مستشفى شبين القناطر، وألقي القبض على المتهم وأمر أحمد  المسلمي مدير النيابة بحبسه.
تلقى العميد  إيهاب فؤاد مأمور مركز شبين القناطر، إشارة من المستشفى بوصول مريم. ي 8  سنوات في حالة إعياء وعليها آثار اغتصاب، تم إخطار اللواء محمود يسري مدير  الأمن فكلف العميد أسامة عايش رئيس المباحث والعقيد أحمد الشافعي رئيس فرع  البحث الجنائي بسرعة كشف غموض الحادث.
توصلت التحريات  إلى أن المجني عليها تعرضت للاغتصاب بوحشية من جانب أحد الأشخاص، بعد أن  استدرجها إلى منزله بحجة شراء حلوى لها وتوصليها إلى منزلها، وسمعت المجني  عليها كلامه وتوجهت معه إلى منزله وفوجئت به يجردها من ملابسها ويغتصبها،  بعد أن هددها بالقتل في حالة صراخها، ومن ثم اصطحابها إلى خارج المنزل  وتركها في الشارع، تم نقلها إلى المستشفى، وألقي القبض على المتهم ويدعى  عرابي.ع 50 سنة موظف بالمعاش، واعترف بارتكابه الواقعة وأمرت النيابة  بحبسه.




الوطن


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

أصيبت مايسون عبده لطفى السيسى -طفلة- تناهز الرابعة من عمرها بحروق من الدرجة الثانية وعامل يدعى محمد رمضان الشاذلى 28 سنة فنى بشركة صيانكو لتركيب الغاز الطبيعى، إثر حريق نشب بشقة بمساكن أبو بكر بمدينة بور فؤاد محافظة بورسعيد بسبب تسريب غاز. 

وأكد اللواء جمال العيسوى مدير الحماية المدنية ببورسعيد أن رجال الإطفاء نجحوا فى إخماد الحريق الذى نشب إثر تسريب الغاز من أحد المواسير داخل الشقة الكائنة بمنطقة أبو بكر ببور فؤاد. 

وتم نقل الطفلة والعامل إلى مستسقى بورسعيد العام بقسم الحروق بعد تقديم الرعاية الكاملة لهما لحين تماثلهما للشفاء وتم تحرير المحضر اللازم وإبلاغ النيابة العامة لاستكمال التحقيقات.


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

أصيب أربعة أشخاص فى تبادل إطلاق نيران بمدينة راس سدر إثر خلاف بين عائلتين، ومن بين المصابين طفلان وهما مصطفى مدحت عواد 7 سنوات، وماجد نصر عواد ٨ سنوات، ومدير مدرسة برأس سدر يدعى سعد عبد المولى فى حالة خطيرة، والرابع يوسف أحمد رجب ٢٨ سنة. 

تلقى اللواء محمود الحفناوى، مدير أمن جنوب سيناء، بلاغا من اللواء مجدى موسى، مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى، يفيد بوقوع اشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية بين قبيلتين فى جنوب سيناء، أسفرت عن إصابة ٤ أشخاص، وتم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفى راس سدر العام، وأخطرت النيابة العامة للتحقيق فى الواقعة. 

وعلى الفور انتقلت قوات الأمن ومشايخ وعقلاء القبائل لاحتواء الموقف حتى لا يتفاقم. 
يذكر أن اشتباكات وقعت أمس الأول بين قبيلتين فى جنوب سيناء وأسفرت عن إصابة ٩ ومصرع شخص.


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

قام 7 أشخاص مجهولين بحوزتهم أسلحة نارية، باعتراض طريق سائق بناحية مستشفى حمدى السيد دائرة قسم ثان الزقازيق، وأجبروه على النزول من سيارته وسرقتها بحمولتها 11 طن قمح، ولاذو بالفرار. 

تولت نيابة قسم ثان التحقيق برئاسة محمد عبد الودود مدير النيابة التحقيقات، تلقى اللواء محمد كمال مدير أمن الشرقية، إخطارا من العميد أسامة العزازى مأمور قسم ثان الزقازيق، يفيد تلقيه بلاغا من "أحمد.ع.ل" 25 سنة سائق ومقيم القنايات عن سرقة سياراته 5936 ر ب ج جامبو نقل موديل 2012 حمراء اللون محملة ب 11 طن قمح من أمام موقف بالمنصورة دائرة قسم ثان الزقازيق، حيث فؤجئ بسبعة أشخاص قاموا بإجباره على النزول من السيارة وسرقتها. 

تحرر المحضر 8270 جنح القسم وتولت النيابة التحقيقات.


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

تمكن ضباط مباحث قسم أول المنصورة من إلقاء القبض على خفير بأحد العقارات "تحت الإنشاء" يقوم باستخدامه فى أعمال منافية للآداب. 

تلقى اللواء "سامى الميهى" مدير أمن الدقهلية إخطارا من مأمور قسم أول المنصورة، يفيد بوصول معلومات عن قيام خفير بإدارة عقار كامل مكون من 9 طوابق تحت الإنشاء فى الأعمال المنافية للآداب، وأكدته المصادر السرية، وعلى الفور توجه النقيب "أحمد شبانة" معاون مباحث قسم أول المنصورة، وبرفقته القوة المصاحبة له، وتبين أن الخفير الذى يحرص العقار يديره فى الأعمال المنافية للآداب عن طريق تقديم النسوة الساقطات لراغبى المتعة الحرام من الرجال مقابل مبالغ مالية، تم ضبط كلا من " عبد الهادى. ح " 45 سنة حارس العقار مقيم شرنقاش مركز طلخا، وضبط "هدى. ا.م" 25 عام لا تعمل ومقيمة الحواوشة و"صباح. م.م" 25 سنة ومقيمة الحواوشة، وتم ضبطهم برفقة "متولى. م.م"22 سنة يعمل نجار مسلح، ومقيم أولاد خلف مركز فارسكور بدمياط، وهم فى وضع مخل بالآداب، وبمواجهتهم اعترفوا بممارستهم مهنة الدعارة مقابل مبالغ مالية، ومن يقودهم هو حارس العقار، وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم "11027" جنح قسم أول المنصورة، وجار عرضهم على النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيقات. 


اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

أصيب مجند مقيم بقرية بهبيت الحجارة بطلق نارى بالساق اليمنى، إثر قيام 4 مجهولين بمحاولة سرقة حظيرة مواشى مستأجرة لهم، وقام أحدهم بإطلاق النار عليه من سلاح نارى، بحوزته وإصابته بطلق نارى بالقدم اليسرى وسرقة 2 رأس ماشية والهرب، وتم نقل المصاب لمستشفى سمنود المركزى. 

بسؤال المجنى عليه عبد الوهاب أحمد راشد 21 سنة مجند، قرر أثناء تواجده بحظيرة ماشية مستأجرة له بالأرض الزراعية فوجئ بـ4 أشخاص مجهولين بالشروع فى سرقة الحظيرة، وأثناء منعهم قام أحدهم بالتعدى عليه بالضرب بسلاح نارى كان بحوزته وإحداث 2 رأس ماشية ملكه من داخل الحظيرة الخاصة به والهرب. 

تم إخطار الشرطة العسكرية، وكلفت إدارة البحث الجنائى، لتحرى ظروف الواقعة، وتحرر المحضر 12179 جنح مركز سمنود، وأخطرت النيابة العامة التى قررت سرعة تحديد وضبط المتهمين والسلاح المستخدم والمسروقات. 


اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

تمكن حارس مدرسة عزبة عمارة الابتدائية مركز طنطا محافظة الغربية، بمساعدة الأهالى، من ضبط 3 عاطلين أثناء قيامهم بسرقة المدرسة وعثر بحوزتهم على 137 جنيها و2 "أجنة" حديدية، تم التحفظ على المضبوطات وأخطرت النيابة العامة التى تولت التحقيقات. 

كان اللواء حاتم عثمان، مدير أمن الغربية، قد تلقى إخطارا من العميد حاتم عبدالله مأمور مركز طنطا، يفيد بأن حارس أمن المدرسة ويدعى طارق فوزى أثناء تواجده بالمدرسة تناهى إلى سمعه أصوات بعض الأشخاص داخل المبنى، فقام بالاستعانة بأهالى المنطقة وتمكنوا من ضبط توفيق سامى إبراهيم فايز 19 سنة عاطل، ومحمد المتولى محمد 16 سنة عاطل، ومحمد السعيد أحمد 16 سنة عاطل مقيمين بقرية نواج أثناء تواجدهم بمكتب مدير المدرسة وتلاحظ قيامهم بفتح غرف الإداريين والزائرة الصحية والتربية الرياضية، انتقلت قوات الأمن إلى المكان وبسؤال المتهمين اعترفوا بالواقعة وسرقة المبلغ المضبوط من مكتب مدير المدرسة وعللوا ذلك بمرورهم بضائقة مالية، تم ندب خبراء الأدلة الجنائية لفحص محل الواقعة وتحرر المحضر 15984 جنح مركز طنطا، وأخطرت النيابة العامة التى باشرت التحقيقات وكلفت إدارة البحث بتحرى ظروف وملابسات الواقعة. 


اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

تمكن ضباط مباحث التموين بالمحلة من ضبط مصنع طحينة وزيوت نباتية بميدان جاويش بالمحلة الكبرى يقوم بخداع وغش المواطنين عن طريق خلط الدقيق الفاخر بالطحينة وبيعها للجمهور على أنها طحينة بيضاء، حيث وردت معلومات للرائد حسام الغريب، رئيس مباحث التموين بالمحلة وسمنود بقيام حسن البهى المتولى أحمد الجمل صاحب سرجة بميدان جاويش باستخدام الدقيق الفاخر وخلطه بالطحينة على أنها طحينة بيضاء. 

تم استهداف السرجة وتمكن الرائد محمد زايد والقوة المرافقة له من ضبط 7 شيكارة دقيق فاخر (الأصيل زنة الشيكارة 50 كيلو بإجمالى 350 كيلو و13 برميل طحينة حمراء زنه البرميل 50 كيلو بدون تاريخ إنتاج وصلاحية، بإجمالى 700 كيلو و14 برميل زيت سمسم زنه البرميل 60 كيلو بدون تاريخ إنتاج وصلاحية، و100 عبوة زنه كيلو طحينة مخلوطة بالدقيق الفاخر بلغت جملة المضبوطات 2 طن تحرر محضر بالواقعة وتم إخطار اللواء حاتم عثمان مدير الأمن بعملية الضبط وباشرت النيابة التحقيقات. 


اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

*أمطر مسلحون سيارة شرطة بوابل من الرصاص فى مطاردة مثيرة بينهم وبين القوات بطريق مصر السويس الصحراوى، مما تسبب فى تلفيات بالسيارة بعد تشوهها بعدد 7 طلقات نارية بالجانب الأيمن، وذلك أثناء القبض على زميلهم أثناء تهريبه المخدرات بسيارته حيث عثر على 162 كيلو بانجو وأسلحة نارية وأموال، فيما فر شريكه المستقل معه السيارة هاربا فى المنطقة الجبلية، كما تمكن الجناة الذين أطلقوا النيران من سيارتين بالجبل، من الفرار، فيما تحفظت القوات على السيارة المضبوطة وقائدها وبداخلها المخدرات. 

البداية كانت أثناء مرور كل من النقيب أحمد نبيل عوض الضابط بمباحث قسم شرطة بدر وبصحبته "9" فرد بحث بالسيارة رقم ب 11/ 9792 والتابعة لوحدة مباحث القسم، والملازم أول محمد ناجى جمعة الضابط بقطاع الأمن المركزى "قطاع الشهيد الشماشرجى" وبصحبتهما القوة المرافقة بالسيارة رقم ب 11/ 691 والتابعة لقطاع الأمن المركزى بالكيلو 53 طريق السويس ـ دائرة القسم، وتمكنوا من ضبط محمد .س. 43 سنة عاطل ومقيم بمركز بلبيس بالشرقية قائد السيارة رقم ط ج ق 9732 ماركة تويوتا موديل 2011م ملك هانى .ح، وبحوزته كمية من نبات البانجو المخدر وزنت 162 كيلوجراماً، ومبلغ مالى 900 جنيه، وبصحبته آخر "فر هاربا أثناء الضبط". 

إلا أنه وأثناء الضبط فوجئا بسيارتين "لم تتمكن القوة من التقاط أرقامهما" يستقلهما مجهولون قاموا بإطلاق أعيرة نارية تجاه القوات فبادلتهم إطلاق النيران مما أدى إلى حدوث تلفيات بسيارة الشرطة الأولى، وبها آثار لعدد 7 طلقات نارية بالجانب الأيمن وفروا هاربين. 

وبمواجهة المتهم أمام اللواء جمال عبد العال، مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة، اعترف بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد الاتجار وأنهم يتخذون الطريق الجبلى الواعر لتهريب المخدرات من وإلى القاهرة العاصمة لإغراق المناطق بالمخدرات وتوزيعها على عملائهم وزبائنهم بالعاصمة والمحافظات. 

وأضاف أن المتهم الهارب يدعى محمد .ح. 25 سنة عاطل ومقيم بمحافظة السويس والذى كان برفقته فى السيارة وشريكه وتمكن من الهرب. 

تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة، وبعرضه على اللواء أسامة الصغير مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع أمن القاهرة أمر بإحالته للنيابة العامة التى تولت التحقيق، وجارٍ بذل الجهد لتحديد وضبط مستقلى السيارتين والمتهم الهارب. 


اليوم السابع*


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

أصيب ثلاثة أطفال من أسرة واحدة بشمال سيناء فى انفجار لغم أرضى بالشيخ زويد صباح اليوم. 

وقال مصدر أمنى إن ثلاثة أطفال تتراوح أعمارهم بين الثالثة والسادسة تم نقلهم إلى مستشفى الشيخ زويد العام مصابين بحروق فى مناطق مختلفة من أجسامهم 


تبين أن الاحتراق نتيجة انفجار لغم ويجرى التحقيق فى الواقعة. 





اليوم السابع


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

لقى عامل بمحطة بنزين بشبرا الخيمة مصرعه حرقا عقب نشوب حريق بالغرفة الخاصة بالعاملين بالمحطة. 

تلقى اللواء محمود يسرى مدير أمن القليوبية إخطارا من قسم ثان شبرا الخيمة بنشوب حريق ووجود متوفى ومصاب بمحطة وقود التعاون الكائنة بطريق ترعة الإسماعيلية. 
انتقلت على الفور قوات إدارة الحماية المدنية، وتم السيطرة على الحريق وإخماده ومنع امتداده إلى طلمبات ضخ الوقود0 
وبالفحص تبين نشوب الحريق بالحجرة الخاصة بالعاملين بالمحطة ولم يعثر بها على ثمة آثار لموقد أو مصدر حرارى وأتت النيران على جميع محتويات الغرفة من ملابس العاملين ونتج عن الحريق وفاة المدعو عمرو محمد عبد المنعم ابراهيم 29 سنة عامل بالمحطة ومقيم شارع 15 مايو مدينة الزهور دائرة القسم. 
وتم التحفظ على الجثة بمكان الحريق. 
كما أصيب المدعوعمرو شيحة 23 سنة عامل بمحطة الوقود ومقيم الشارع الجديد دائرة القسم بحروق متفرقة بالجسم، وتم نقله لمستشفى الزهور للعلاج. 
وبسؤال كل من عادل عبد الموجود سيد 45 سنة رئيس الوردية بالمحطة و حسن البهنسى احمد 27 سنة عامل بالمحطة واحمد السيد عبد الرحمن 21 سنة عامل بالمحطة قرروا أنهم اثناء تواجدهم بالمحطة شاهدوا المصاب حال خروجه من حجرة الملابس مشتعلا به النيران بملابسه وقاموا بإطفائه باستخدام طفايات الحريق ولم يتمكنوا من إنقاذ المتوفى بسبب حجب الرؤية الناشئ عن الحريق ولم يعللوا سببا لنشوبه0 
تم التحفظ على مكان الحريق وأخطرت الأدلة الجنائية لاتخاذ شئونها. 
وكلفت إدارة البحث الجنائى بالتحرى عن الواقعة وظروفها وملابساتها وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 4369 إدارى قسم ثان شبرا الخيمة لسنة 2013 .. وجار العرض على النيابة. 




عن الوفد


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

تقدم مواطن يدعى محمد محمود أبورحاب صاحب شركة أدوات منزلية بنجع حمادى ببلاغ لمركز شرطة نجع حمادى يتهم فيه محمد . ع . م والد فتاة من شرق نجع حمادى بخطف نجله لوجود علاقة عاطفية بين نجله والفتاة م . م . ع . 

وتحرر عن ذلك محضر رقم 2895 لسنة 2013 إداري مركز شرطة نجع حمادى وأخطرت النيابة العامة لتتولى التحقيقات. 

وأشار والد الشاب المختطف ، إلى أنه تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من نجله عمرو أبلغه أنه أثناء تواجده وشقيقه محمد بالشركة حضر إليه 7 أشخاص مسلحون يستقلون سيارة وقاموا بإطلاق أعيرة نارية فى الهواء وقاموا بخطف شقيقه محمد وفروا هاربين . 

وفى ذات السياق فقد ترددت أنباء عن خروج الفتاة المذكورة من منزلها منذ يومين دون تحرير محضر بالواقعة حتى الآن . 



عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

شهدت المنطقة الصحراوية باطفيح، صباح اليوم، معركة بالرصاص بين مجموعة من الاشخاص بسبب النزاع على 100 فدان مملوكة للدولة، ويريد كل طرف الحصول عليها لنفسه مما ادى الى اطلاق الرصاص بين الجانبين واسفر عن مقتل مزارع وإصابة 12 اخرين. 

وامر اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى، مساعد وزير امن الجيزة، بمحاصرة المنطقة الجنوبية للقبض على المتهمين. 

وكان اللواء محمود فاروق مدير مباحث الجيزة قد تلقى اخطارا باطلاق نار كثيف بالمنطقة الصحراية باطفيح واستمر لاكثر من 3 ساعات، وعلى الفور أمر اللواء سيد شفيق مدير الادارة العامة للمباحث الوزارة للدفع برجال البحث الجنائى باشراف العميدين مصطفى عصام رئيس محموعة الامن العام بالجيزة ورشدى همام مفتش المباحث . 

وتم العثور على حثة احد المزارعين و12 من المصابين وتم نقلهم الى مستشفى اطفيح العام بينما نحجت باقى اطراف العائلاتين بالهروب، وكشفت التحقيقات انه كان هناك نزاع بينهم حيث كان يريد كل طرف بينهم على قطعة ارض وهى فى الاصل مملوكة للدولة . 

وتم تكثيف التواجد الأمن لسرعة ضبط باقى الجناة كما تم ضبط كمية كبيرة من الاسلحة . 



عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

أقدم عامل على تمزيق جسد زميله بـ "مطواة" فى مشاجرة لخلافات سابقة بينهما على "دي جي" بقرية شرشابة التابعة لمركز زفتي. 

وتلقى اللواء حاتم عثمان، مدير أمن الغربية، إخطارا من مستشفى السنطة العام بوصول علاء صالح 35 سنه عامل ومقيم قرية شرشابة، مركز السنطة مصابا بجرح طعنى بالصدر ووفاته. 

وتبين من التحريات حدوث مشادة كلامية بين المجنى عليه وبين "السباعى.ا" 50 سنة عامل مقيم بذات الناحية تطورت لمشاجرة بينهما قام الثانى بالتعدى على الأول وإصابته بسبب خلافات على دى جى. 

تم القبض على المتهم واعترف بالواقعة وحررمحضر رقم 15401 جنح مركز زفتى، وأخطرت النيابة التى قررت ندب الطبيب الشرعى لتشريح الجثة لبيان سبب الوفاة والتصريح بدفنها وتولت التحقيق. 


عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

أصيب 5 افراد من أسرة واحدة بينهم طفل عمره عامين بحروق متنوعة بالجسم إثر انفجار موقد غاز اثناء إعداد الطعام بمنزلهم الكائن بقرية البريجات بدائرة مركز كوم حمادة. 

وانتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية وتمكنت من اطفاء الحريق وتم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفى شين الكوم بالمنوفية . 

وكان اللواء محمد حبيب مدير امن البحيرة قد تلقى بلاغا من تبلغ العميد أحمد حجازى مامور مركز شرطة كوم حماده بنشوب حريق يمنزل بناحية البريجات دائرة المركز. 

وانتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية وتبين نشوب الحريق بمنزل مكون من دور أرضى ومسقوف بالأخشاب ملك مختار فتحى عص 60 سنة فلاح بداخل الكتلة السكنية ، ونتج عن الحريق إصابة مالك المنزل وزوجته صبحية محمد طلبة 55سنة ربة منزل ، نجلته هالة28 سنة ، الطفل شادى محمد عص سنتين نجل الثانية " ، نادية سعيد عفيفي 33سنة ربة منزل بحروق متفرقة بالجسم وتم نقلهم لمستشفى العام بشبين الكوم بالمنوفية وبسؤال شريهان 29 سنة ربة منزل " نجلة الأول " قررت أنه أثناء قيام والدتها بإعداد الطعام على موقد غاز حدث تسرب غاز وإشتعال النيران ولم تتهم أحد بالتسبب فى ذلك وتم ندب قسم الأدلة الجنائية لمعاينة محل الحريق فنياً . 

تحرر المحضر 4719/2013 إداري المركز وجارٍ العرض على النيابة العامة . 



عن صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

شهدت المنطقة الصحراوية باطفيح، صباح اليوم، معركة بالرصاص بين مجموعة من الاشخاص بسبب النزاع على 100 فدان مملوكة للدولة، ويريد كل طرف الحصول عليها لنفسه مما ادى الى اطلاق الرصاص بين الجانبين واسفر عن مقتل مزارع وإصابة 12 اخرين. 

وامر اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى، مساعد وزير امن الجيزة، بمحاصرة المنطقة الجنوبية للقبض على المتهمين. 

وكان اللواء محمود فاروق مدير مباحث الجيزة قد تلقى اخطارا باطلاق نار كثيف بالمنطقة الصحراية باطفيح واستمر لاكثر من 3 ساعات، وعلى الفور أمر اللواء سيد شفيق مدير الادارة العامة للمباحث الوزارة للدفع برجال البحث الجنائى باشراف العميدين مصطفى عصام رئيس محموعة الامن العام بالجيزة ورشدى همام مفتش المباحث . 

وتم العثور على حثة احد المزارعين و12 من المصابين وتم نقلهم الى مستشفى اطفيح العام بينما نحجت باقى اطراف العائلاتين بالهروب، وكشفت التحقيقات انه كان هناك نزاع بينهم حيث كان يريد كل طرف بينهم على قطعة ارض وهى فى الاصل مملوكة للدولة . 

وتم تكثيف التواجد الأمن لسرعة ضبط باقى الجناة كما تم ضبط كمية كبيرة من الاسلحة . 


صدى البلد


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

ONA 


تمكن ضباط مباحث منيا القمح بمحافظة الشرقية من ضبط اخطر العناصر الاجراميه والمتهم الرئيس بالسطو المسلح على سيارة الشرقيه للدخان وقتل سائقها ومطلوب ضبطه واحضاره فى 6 قضايا سطو مسلح وسرقة بالاكراه وقتل عمد وفرض سيطره وترويع المواطنين الامنين مستخدما الاسلحه الاليه والهارب من حكم بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبده فى قضيه قتل عمد . 

تلقى اللواء محمد كمال جلال مدير امن الشرقية اخطارا من الرائد محمد الحسينى رئيس مباحث منيا القمح مفاده ضبط ” احمد محمود كامل امام ” 30 سنه عاطل وشهرته ” احمد النون ” وبحوزته قنبله يدويه وبندقيه اليه و17 طلقه من ذات العيار .


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

اونا


لقيت ربة منزل من شبراخيت بمحافظة البحيرة مصرعها متأثرة بإصابتها بحروق من الدرجة الأولى، بعد أن ألقى عاطلان زجاجة مولوتوف على شرفة منزلها، ما أدى إلى اشتعال النيران بها، بسبب نهرها لهما جراء معاكستهما ابنتها أثناء سيرها بالقرب من المنزل. 

وتلقى اللواء محمد حبيب مدير أمن البحيرة، إخطارا من مأمور مركز شرطة شبراخيت، يفيد تلقيه إشارة من المستشفى العام بوصول باتعة علي عبدالله الحداد (43 عاما - ربة منزل) مصابة بحروق من الدرجة الأولى، وتم تحويلها إلى المستشفى الجامعي بالإسكندرية حيث لفظت أنفاسها هناك. 

وتبين من تحريات رجال المباحث أنه أثناء سير شروق محمد حسن مرسي (18 عاما - حاصلة على دبلوم) بالقرب من منزلها بمدينة شبراخيت، عاكسها مصطفى م. ع. (18 عاما) وسامي م. م. (18 عاما)، عاطلان، فنهرتهما والدة الفتاة المجني عليها، فأحضرا زجاجة مولوتوف وألقاها أحدهما على شرفة منزلها بالطابق الأرضي، ما أدى إلى إصابتها ووفاتها. 

تمكن ضباط المباحث من ضبط المتهمين، وتم تحرير محضر بالحادث وأخطرت النيابة العامة للتحقيق.


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2013)

تقدمت جمعية الانقاذ البحرى وحماية البيئة بدهب ببلاغ للبيئة ضد سفينة عملاقة تدعى"سى لورد" قادمة من ميناء العقبة الأردني بعد جنوحها إلى الشعاب المرجانية بمنطقة البلوهول والكانيون بدهب اشهر مناطق الغوص في العالم ودمرت جزءا كبيرا من الشعاب المرجانيه النادرة. 

وقال عادل جمال الدين عضو جمعية الانقاذ البحري وحماية البيئة بدهب ان السفينة دخلت اماكن ممنوعة ورست على الشعاب المرجانية النادرة مشيرا الى ان الجمعية قامت بإبلاغ قوات حرس الحدود والبيئة قبل هروب السفينة. 

وقال مصدر بالبيئة إن السفينة رست على الشعاب المرجانية انتظارا لتلقى تعليمات من مالكها. 

من جانبه صرح مصدر بمحميات جنوب سيناء انه لأول مرة تدخل سفينة على الشعاب المرجانية بهذا الشكل وتلقى هلب في مكان من اجمل مواقع الغوص عالميا، مشيرا الى انه سوف تتأخذ الاجراءات القانونية ضد السفينة وتغريمها قيمة الاضرار التي لحقت بالشعاب المرجانية النادرة التي تقدر بملايين الدولارات. 

وقد أخطرت النيابة العامة للتحقيق وتم التحفظ على السفينة بمعرفة قوات حرس الحدود. 




عن صدى البلد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2013)

*سائق يحرق ابنته لرفضها ممارسة الرذيلة معه داخل منزله .!!!!





شهدت  مدينة قليوب جريمة بشعة، حيث تخلى "سائق" عن آدميته، وأحرق جسد ابنته،  بعدما رفضت أن تسلمه نفسها، ليمارس معها الرذيلة، وتركها بين الحياة والموت  وفر هاربا.

تلقى العقيد هانى إلهامى، مأمور مركز شرطة قليوب، بلاغا من المجنى عليها  "أشجان.ج.م" (24 سنة) اتهمت فيه والدها "سائق" بحى روض الفرج، بإجبارها عدة  مرات، على أن تمارس معه الرذيلة، ولكنها كانت تنهره فى كل مرة، وتترك  المنزل حتى يخرج لعمله، وتعود هى مرة أخرى، ويوم الواقعة فوجئت بوالدها  يطلب منها مشاهدة أفلام جنسية معه، ويقوم بوضع يده على أماكن حساسة بجسدها،  ويطلب منها معاشرتها، فقامت بالجرى منه، ونهرته، فاستشاط منها غضبا، وقام  بسكب مياه ساخنة على جسدها، فأصيبت بحروق متفرقة من الدرجة الأولى، وفقا  لتقارير طبية أرفقتها بالمحضر الذى حمل رقم 1932 إدارى مركز شرطة قليوب  لسنة 2013.

وقالت الابنة فى بلاغها إن والدها الذى يعمل سائقا، حاول أكثر من 5 مرات،  أن يجبرها على ممارسة الرذيلة، وفى إحدى المرات شاهدته أمها المريضة،  وتشاجرت معه، إلا أنه لم يرتدع، وظل يتحرش بها جسديا، ويرغمها على مشاهدة  أفلام إباحية على جهاز كمبيوتر بمنزلهم.

تحرر محضر بالواقعة، وبعرضه على النيابة العامة، أمر عمرو أبو زيد وكيل  نيابة قليوب بسرعة ضبط وإحضار الأب المتهم، وطلب تحريات المباحث حول  الواقعة، وعرض المجنى عليها على الطب الشرعى لبيان ما بها من إصابات وحروق  فى جسدها، برئاسة هيثم أبو ضيف، وبإشراف المستشار محمد عبد الشافى المحامى  العام لنيابات جنوب بنها.

مصدر اليوم السابع​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مايو 2013)

*سحر   جريمتى بدأت بمكالمة بمنتصف الليل وانتهت فى السرير.. شهوتى مع عشيقى دفعتنى للمتاجرة بابنتى الوحيدة ( تفاصيل بشعه )


           May 19 2013 10:29:56















                       	كتب محمود عبد الراضى  	 		
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	 		"تجوزت واحد إسكندرانى من 8 سنين وكنت بأزور أهلى فى أكتوبر كل شهر   وتعرفت على واحد شغال مع بابا.. عرف يشغلنى وأخد رقم تليفونى وبدأ يكلمنى   وقابلته مرة فى مرة لحد ما بقى يعاملنى زى مراته بالظبط.. أنا عارفه انى   أخطأت وتاجرت بجسمى بس للأسف كمان تاجرت ببنتى الصغيرة وحبستها عند صاحبتى   عشان أساوم جوزى بالفلوس وأديها لعشيقى.. أصلى اللى تبيع شرفها ممكن تبيع   أى حاجة تانية، أنا عارفة إنى ما أستحقش الحياة، لكنى مش ممكن أقدر أبص فى   عين بنتى لما تكبر".. كانت هذه الكلمات للمتهمة باحتجاز ابنتها لدى  صديقتها  لمساومة زوجها بالمال بحجة تعرض الطفلة للاختطاف.

		"سحر.ن.ع" ذات الثلاثين عاماً، قصيرة القامة نحيفة الجسد، لا تحمل معالم   للجمال، قالت: وجدت نفسى داخل أسرة "مبسوطة"، حيث يعمل والدى فى المقاولات   بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر، وكنت كغيرى من بنات جيلى أحلم باليوم الذى يأتى   فيه فارس أحلامى يخطفنى من بيت أسرتى ويحملنى على حصانة الأبيض ويطير   بعيداً إلى جزيرة لا يوجد فيها أحد سوانا، لكن الأحلام جميعها لا تتحقق،   وأننا ننسى فى بعض الأحيان ونحن نحلم بأن أقدامنا مازالت تلمس الأرض.

		تقدم شاب يزيد عنى فى العمر 4 سنوات وطلب من والدى الزواج منى ـ سحر   تواصل كلامها ـ ورغم أنه غير وسيم ويعمل سائقاً، إلا أن أسرتى أبدوا رغبتهم   فى الموافقة عليه، خاصة أنه "راجل إسكندرانى جدع"، وأبديت عدم الموافقة  فى  بداية الأمر، لكن أسرتى أقنعونى بأن "البنت مالهاش غير بيتها"، وجلست  مع  نفسى أفكر طويلاً، وبالفعل وافقت على الزواج منه، بعدما أكد لى أنه  يملك  شقة فى الإسكندرية، وأنه سيجتهد لتحقيق سعادتى، وجلست مع صديقتى   الأنتيم"دعاء.س.ع" وعرضت عليها الأمر ونصحتنى أن أوافق، وقالت لى "هو يا   بنتى حد لاقى رجالة اليومين دول"، فوافقت.

		تقف المتهمة عن الكلام قليلاً، وتعود بظهرها للخلف وكأنها تتذكر شيئاً   ما، ثم تواصل كلامها قائلة، خطبنى "أيمن.م.ف" سائق، واستمرت الخطوبة عدة   أشهر، كان فيها "أيمن" خطيباً مثالياً، ومؤدباً "أكتر من اللازم" حتى كنت   أتمنى أن يداعبنى أو يحاول أن يقبلنى خلال فترة الخطوبة "زى ما بيعمل معظم   الشباب"، لكنه كان هادئاً ولا تسمع صوته، ومن ثم كان والدى معجباً به   للغاية ومُصر عليه حتى تزوجنا.

		تأخذ نفساً عميقاً وتخرجه بقوة، وتواصل "سحر" حديثها قائلة، بعد أشهر من   الزواج شعرت بجنين يتحرك داخل أحشائى، وفرح "أيمن" وباقى أسرتى فى أكتوبر   بهذا النبأ السار، فرح الجميع دونى، حيث أيقنت أنه لا يمكن يوماً من  الأيام  أن أطلب الطلاق بعدما أصبح هناك رابط بيننا، ثم أنجبت طفلة أطلقنا  عليها  اسم "ندى" وكان زوجى يحبها ويداعبها وأصبح مشغولاً بطفلته عنى، حتى  بدأت  أشعر بالملل، ومن ثم كنت أسافر لمدينة 6 أكتوبر عند أسرتى كثيراً حتى  أقتل  وقت الفراغ.

		تضع يدها على وجهها عدة دقائق، ثم تنظر إلى الأرض باستحياء وتكمل قائلة،   كان يتردد على منزل والدى مقاول يعمل برفقته يدعى "محمد.أ.ى" أصغر منى فى   العمر بـ4 سنوات، والتقت به أكثر من مرة بمنزل والدى من خلال لقاءات  عابرة،  وكانت نظراته تشغلنى، حتى جاء فى إحدى المرات ووالدى غير موجود  بالمنزل  وتحدثت معه لعدة دقائق سريعاً وانتهى اللقاء بتبادل أرقام الهواتف   المحمولة.

		تتابع المتهمة: بدأ المقاول يتصل على هاتفى المحمول فى أوقات متأخرة من   الليل وامتدت المكالمات بيننا لعدة ساعات بصفة يومية، حتى نسيت بأننى   متزوجة ومسئولة من رجل يجب أن أحترمه فى غيابه، وبدأت أتحدث مع المقاول فى   أمور شخصية ومشاكل بمنزلى، وكان المقاول يحاول جاهداً أن يتحدث معى فى  شئون  خاصة للغاية ويسألنى عما يجرى بينى وبين زوجى داخل غرفة النوم، لكننى  كنت  أهرب من كلامه باستحياء، ومع استمرار المكالمات الهاتفية بصفة يومية  بدأت  لا أبالى فى الحديث معه عن أى شىء حتى ولو كانت أدق التفاصيل فوق  سرير  النوم.

		وتضيف المتهمة: بدأ المقاول يطمع فى جسدى، وطلب منى أن أقابله خارج منزل   والدى لكننى رفضت بشدة، ووجدت قلبى ينبض خوفاً، "أى نعم كارهة جوزى بس مش   لدرجة إنى أخونه"، لكن المقاول كان يُصر على اللقاء، ووعدنى ألا يمسنى   وإنما يحتاج أن يتحدث إلىّ فقط، وطلب منى أن اذهب إليه فى شقة بأكتوبر،   ووافقت بعدما تأكدت أنه لا يرغب فى جسدى، وبالفعل ذهبت إليه ووجدته بمفرده   فى الشقة، وبمجرد دخولى المكان حضننى فحاولت إبعاده عنى، لكنه رفض وانهرت   أمامه وخلال دقائق وجدت نفسى معه على سرير واحد، وبالرغم من أننى كانت   خائفة أن يعلم أحد بكواليس اللقاء إلا أننى كنت "مبسوطة"، ولم أرفض دعوات   المقاول عندما كرر طلبى عشرات المرات بنفس المكان.

		وتتابع سحر: قبل القبض على بأيام وأثناء تواجدى بغرفة نوم المقاول وبعد   لحظات سعيدة، أكد لى أنه يحتاج إلى مبلغ 25 ألف جنيه، فقلت له "ما أقدرش   أطلب المبلغ ده من بابا ولا جوزى"، فعرض على سيناريو غريب مفاده أن احتجز   ابنتى "ندى" لدى صديقتى "دعاء" وأدعى بأنها تعرضت للاختطاف لمساومة والدها   على المبلغ، لكننى رفضت بشدة، وقلت له "خلى بنتى بره اللعبة" فهددنى ألا   يعاشرنى مرة أخرى وربما فضحنى لدى والدى وزوجى، فوافقت.

		أخذت بنتى "ندى" وذهبت إلى صديقتى وعرضت عليها الأمر وطلبت منها أن تحتجز   طفلتى لديها لمدة أيام، فقالت لى "يا بنتى أنت مجنونة حد يعمل فى ضناه   كدا"، وبعدما توسلت إليها وافقت، واتصلت بزوجى وأكدت له بان "ندى" تم   اختطافها أثناء لهوها فى الشارع، ثم اتصل به عشيقى بعدها وأكد له أنه شخص   مجهول وأن الطفلة لديه وساومه على مبلغ 25 ألف جنيه مقابل عودتها، وظل زوجى   عدة أيام يحاول جمع المبلغ دون فائدة، حتى كانت "الدمعة هتفر من عينى"   بعدما كاد الرجل أن يصاب بالجنون على ابنته، وكأننى فى كابوس، ولم أصدق   أننى أتاجر بابنتى من أجل شهوتى، حتى قرر زوجى فجأة أن يلجأ للشرطة والتى   كشفت كواليس الجريمة وألقت القبض علىّ، و"مش عارفة هأقدر أبص فى عين بنتى   بعد كدا إزاى".

		وكان العميد محمد الدرملى مأمور قسم ثان أكتوبر، تلقى بلاغاً من سائق   يفيد فيه اختطاف ابنته التى لا يتخطى عمرها 7 سنوات، وأنه تلقى اتصالات من   أشخاص مجهولين يساومونه على 25 ألف جنيه مقابل استعادة الطفلة، وأفادت   التحريات الأولية للمقدم فوزى عامر رئيس المباحث، أن الأم سيئة السمعة وعلى   علاقة غير شرعية بشاب يقطن بالبدرشين، حيث تم تتبع هاتف المتهم الذى يتصل   به بوالد الطفلة وتبين أن نفس الرقم كان يتصل بزوجته منذ شهور، ودلت   التحريات أن الأم تتردد على شقة بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر لمعاشرة شاب فى   الحرام، وأنه وراء ارتكاب الجريمة، وبإخطار اللواء عبد الموجود لطفى مدير   أمن الجيزة، أحال المتهمين للنيابة، حيث قرر المستشار محمد خليل حبس الزوجة   وعشيقها وصديقتها 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق، بعدما وجه عبد العزيز عثمان   للمتهمة تهمة الزنا واحتجاز طفلتها والبلاغ الكاذب.







*


----------



## چاكس (21 مايو 2013)

تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن سوهاج من إلقاء القبض على طالب يقيم بمنطقة حى راشد دائرة قسم أول سوهاج قام بطعن والده عدة طعنات بالبطن، مما تسبب فى وفاته فى الحال، متأثراً بإصابته، وذلك نظراً لاعتراض الأب على قيام نجله الطالب بتعاطى المواد المخدرة. 

كان اللواء هشام عبد الوهاب حكمدار المديرية قد تلقى بلاغاً من إدارة النجدة يفيد مصرع موظف قام نجله الطالب بطعنه بمطواة بالبطن عدة طعنات بمحل سكنه بمنطقة حى راشد دائرة قسم أول . 

وعلى الفور تم تشكيل فريق بحث أشرف عليه العميد حسين حامد مدير إدارة المباحث الجنائية والعميد عصمت أبو رحمة رئيس مباحث المديرية وقاده العميد أحمد الراوى مفتش المباحث، وتبين عقب الانتقال والفحص مقتل رجب أحمد محمد السيد (54 عاماً –موظف) ويقيم بناحية حى راشد دائرة القسم نتيجة إصابته بجروح طعنية بالبطن وبسؤال أهلية المجنى عليه شفاهة اتهموا نجله محمد رجب أحمد (18 عاماً – طالب) ويقيم بذات الناحية بالتعدى على والده بالضرب ثم بمطواة وإحداث إصابته التى أودت بحياته بسبب اعتراض الأب على قيام نجله الطالب بتعاطى العقاقير المخدرة. 

أسفرت جهود إدارة البحث بالتنسيق وفرع الأمن العام عن ضبط المتهم وبمواجهته اعترف بارتكاب الواقعة، وأرشد عن السلاح المستخدم فى الجريمة عبارة عن مطواة قرن غزال، تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة برقم 1264 إدارى القسم، وجارٍ العرض على النيابة العامة لتتولى التحقيق.


----------



## چاكس (21 مايو 2013)

إستشهاد أمين الشرطة / جمعة عبدالمنصف إبراهيم حال مطاردته إحدى السيارات المشتبه بها 

بتاريخ اليوم الأثنين الموافق 20 مايو الجارى وحال قيام قوات مباحث قسم شرطة الضبعة بمطاردة إحدى السيارات المشتبه بها والتى لا تحمل لوحات معدنية بالكيلو 170 طريق مطروح / الإسكندرية الساحلى دائرة قسم شرطة الضبعة ، إنحرفت تلك السيارة تجاه سيارة الشرطة ، مما أدى إلى إنقلابها . 

أسفر الحادث عن إستشهاد أمين الشرطة / جمعة عبد المنصف إبراهيم سن 32 من قوة وحدة مباحث قسم شرطة الضبعة وأصيب النقيب/ مدحت بهي الدين عثمان الضابط بوحدة مباحث قسم شرطة الضبعة وقائد السيارة المجند / عبد الله محمد مؤمن بكدمات وسحجات متفرقة بالجسم . 

تم نقل المصابين للمستشفى لتلقى العلاج وإتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية حيال الواقعة .


----------



## چاكس (21 مايو 2013)

دمر حريق مروع أكثر من 14 منزلا بقرية عرب أبو كريم بمركز ديروط بأسيوط، بعد أن اشتعلت النيران بأحد المنازل، ثم امتدت إلى المنازل المجاورة فدمرت 14 منزلا أخرى، ولم يحدد مالك المنزل الأول السبب في اشتعال النيران. 

تلقى مأمور مركز شرطة ديروط بلاغًا يفيد باشتعال النيران بأحد المنازل بقرية الدبة البيضة التابعة لقرية عرب أبو كريم بمركز ديروط في أسيوط، ثم امتدادها إلى 14 منزلا مجاورا. 

أكد أهالي القرية أن انقطاع المياه منذ يومين وانقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن القرية وسرعة الرياح تسبب في امتداد النيران إلى المنازل المجاورة، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة. 

نقلا عن الوفد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2013)

*فاصيل  الجريمة التى هزت الإدارة التعليمية بالدقلهية.. طالب يقتل زميله داخل  لجنة امتحان بمطواة بسبب "فتاة".. أهالى قرية القتيل يحاصرون المدرسة..  إلغاء الامتحانات.. ووالده يرفض تلقى العزاء
شهدت قرية المخزن بمدينة السبلاوين بمحافظة الدقهلية جريمة قتل بشعة داخل  لجنة امتحانات الشهادة الإعدادية بعد قيام طالب بطعن زميله طعنة قاتلة  بمطواة ليلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة فى الحال داخل لجنة الامتحانات بالمدرسة بسبب  الخلاف بين الطالبين على إقامة علاقة عاطفية مع طالبة.

كان اللواء سامى الميهى مدير أمن الدقهلية قد تلقى إخطارا من العميد طارق  عقل مأمور مركز السنبلاوين، بمصرع محمد شكرى محمد أحمد الطالب بالصف الثالث  الاعدادى المقيم بقرية المخزن على أيدى زميله محمد وائل محمد موسى الغريب  والمقيم بقرية الزريقى بعد تلقيه طعنة نافذة أودت بحياته فى الحال و على  إثر ذلك قام المئات من أهالى قرية المخزن بالتجمهر أمام المدرسة ومحاولة  اقتحامها وسادت حالة من الرعب فى أوساط المراقبين والفوضى، مما تسبب فى  صدور قرار من جمال عبد الناصر وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم بإلغاء الامتحان  بسبب الخلاف بين الطالبين على فتاة.

على الفور انتقل كل من أحمد النويهى وإبراهيم كوهية ومحمد الحلو معاونى  مباحث بمركزالسبلاوين، إلى المدرسة لمنع اقتحام الأهالى للمدرسة وقبل الفتك  بالقاتل وقد تمكن الملازم أول أحمد النويهى من انتشال المتهم من بين  الأهالى التى تمكنت من اقتحام المدرسة للنيل من المتهم بعدما تحفظ عليه  المدرسون داخل غرفة الكنترول، مما تسبب فى إصابته بعدة كدمات وخدوش وتمزيق  ملابسه وإصابة مساعدى شرطة من قوة المباحث محمد قابيل ومحمد أبو زيدة.

وأكدت التحريات الأولية للمباحث قيام المتهم بمعاتبة المجنى عليه وتحذيره  بعدم معاكسة الفتاة مما تسبب فى حدوث مشادة كلامية بين المتهم والمجنى عليه  عقب انتهاء الامتحان يوم الثلاثاء الماضى قبل الحادث بيوم وتجددت المشادة  قبل دخول اللجنة والتى تطورت إلى قيام المتهم بإخراج مطواة من بين طيات  ملابسة وتسديد طعنات قاتلة للمجنى عليه، ليلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة قبل وصوله  إلى مستشفى السبلاوين المركزى.

وبعد انتشار الخبر داخل قرية الزريقى المقابلة لقرية المخزن قام الأهالى  بقطع الطريق بعد أن علموا بقيام أهالى قرية المخزن بمحاصرة المدرسة ورفضهم  خروج باقى الطلاب والطالبات المقيمين بقرية الزريقى للآخذ بالثاروالانتقام  منهم، وهو ما دفعهم إلى قطع خطوط السكة الحديد أمام القرية وإيقاف كافة  القطارات المتجهة من الزقازيق إلى المنصورة والعكس وقاموا بقطع طريق  المنصورة السنبلاوين وتوقف حركة السير تماما لتصيب مدينة المنصورة  والسبلاوين بشلل فى الحركة المرورية، مما دعا اللواء أسامة بكر مدير إدارة  مرور الدقهلية ونائبه العميد جمال إبراهيم من توفير محاور مرورية وتعزيز  قوات وسيارات المرور بالمنطقة ومدخل المنصورة من منطقة سندوب.

أمر اللواء صلاح الدين المعداوى محافظ الدقهلية بتشكيل لجنة متابعة للحادث  لمعرفة التطورات والموافقة على إلغاء الامتحان وتأجيل امتحانات مادة العلوم  إلى يوم الاثنين القادم وامتحان مادة الدراسات إلى يوم الثلاثاء القادم،  وذلك بمدينة السلاوين مع عقد لجنتين منفصلتين لكل قرية على حدة، الأمر الذى  رفضه أهالى قرية المخزن، مؤكدا أن أولادهم لن يخرجوا خارج القرية، مطالبين  بالابقاء على امتحان أبنائهم بالقرية مهددين بالتصعيد فى حالة تنفيذ هذا  القرار حتى تستقر الأوضاع الأمنية، خاصة أن القريتين متجاورتان وذلك بعدما  تقدم وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم بالمذكرة للمحافظ.

وشدد المحافظ على وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم والتوجيه الفنى على ضرورة وضع الامتحان بنفس المستوى السابق للامتحان الملغى.

وأمر مدير الأمن والعميد السعيد عمارة مدير مباحث المديرية، بالدفع بعدة  تشيكلات من قوات الامن المركزى ومدرعة بقيادة العقيد أشرف طة والرائد محمد  حافظ والرائد محمد حافظ و تمكنوا من إقناع الاهالى بفتح الطريق السريع  المنصورة السبلاوين وخط السكة الحديد.

وأمر شادى خليفة مدير نيابة مركز السبلاوين بإشراف المستشار راضى القصاص  المحامى العام الاول لنيابات جنوب الدقهلية استدعاء الطبيب الشرعى بصورة  عاجلة لتشريح الجثة بعد معاينة النيابة لها والتصريح بالدفن.

وفى مشهد جنائزى مهيب شيع آلاف الأهالى من القرية والقرى المجاورة جثمان  المجنى علية وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف ورفض والد الضحية والذى يعمل بإدارة  التموين بالسبلاوين أخذ العزاء بعد تردد شائعات داخل القرية بوجود تدخلات  لإفشال القضية، مؤكدا أنه كان أحب أبنائه إليه وأنه كان يحرص على تقبيل يده  فى كل صباح خاصة أن شقيقه الأكبر بالإكاديمية البحرية وطفل بالابتدائى.

وأشار أحد شهود العيان إلى وجود خلافات منذ ثلاثة أيام بين الطالبة وتوعد  كل منهم الآخر وجاء المتهم اليوم ومعه مطواة وقام بطعن المتوفى أمام الجميع  أثناء توزيع أوراق الأسئلة.

اليوم السابع *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 مايو 2013)

*الموبايل يكشف للمعلمة حقيقة زوجها المتحرش 

كتب:مروة إبراهيم

الأربعاء، 22 مايو 2013 10:02 م









أرشيفية​*​*



تقدمت مدرسة بإحدى المدارس الثانوية، ببلاغ إلى وائل  الدرديري رئيس النيابة القاهرة الجديدة تتهم فيه زوجها بالتحرش بطالبات  المدرسة التي يعملنا بها وتصويرهن على تليفونه المحمول لابتزازهن وإكراههن  على عدم فضح أفعاله.
وسلمت المعلمة للنيابة العامة بعض مقاطع الفيديوهات التى  تمكنت من نقلها من تليفون زوجها إلى النيابة العامة، التى أصدرت قرار بضبط  وإحضار المتهم للتحقيق معه باتهامات التحرش وهتك عرض فتيات قاصرات.
وقالت المبلغة أنها أخذت تليفون زوجها المتهم لإجراء  مكالمة تليفونية خلال نومه بعد أن نفذ رصيدها، وخلال تصفحها للصور  والفيديوهات على تليفونه المحمول، فوجئت بمشاهد خليعة ووقائع تحرش زوجها  بطالبات قاصرات داخل المدرسة، فأرسلتها إلى تليفونها المحمول باستخدام  خاصية "البلوتوث"، وغادرت المنزل إلى بيت أهلها فى صباح اليوم التالي بعد  أن اكتشفت حقيقة الزوج والأفعال الدنيئة التي يقوم بها، ثم اتجهت إلى  النيابة العامة للإبلاغ عنه، وحماية باقي الطالبات داخل المدرسة منه.








*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2013)

*                             زوج يلقى بزوجته من الطابق الثامن بسبب مصروف البيت*

*




* *                             جثة                         *

*                                                                                    - علاء النجار                          * 
*                         نشر:                         26/5/2013 12:21 م                          – تحديث                         26/5/2013 12:33 م                      *
*تخلصت ربة منزل من حياتها الى الأبد وقامت  بالقاء نفسها من الطابق الثامن فلقيت مصرعها فى الحال فيما اتهمت نجلتها 4  سنوات والدها بانه قام بالقاء امها من البلكونه بعد مشاجرة نشبت بينهما  بسبب مصروف البيت  تم نقل الجثه الى مستشفى الخانكه العام والقى القبض على  الزوج وتولت النيابة التحقيق.*
*تلقى اللواء محمود يسرى مدير الامن اخطارامن المقدم  شريف شوقى رئيس  مباحث الخصوص بعثور الاهالى على جثة هبة الله .ق.م 22 سنه ربة منزل على  الارض اسفل العقار التى تسكن فيه بالخصوص تم اخطار اللواء.*
* انتقل على الفور العقيد احمد الشافعى رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى وتم  مناظرة الجثه وبسؤال زوجها ويدعى احمد .م.م 28 سنه فنى تركيبات اكد ان  زوجته القت نفسها من الطابق الثامن فيما اتهم والد المجنى عليها ووالدتها  الزوج بانه السبب فى وفاتها لخلافه معها المستمر وعدم انفاقه عليها وعلى  نجلته وان المجنة عليها سبق وان طلبت منه الطلاق قبل الواقعه بثلاث شهور.*
* وبسؤال نجلت المجنى عليها «جنا» 4 سنوات قالت انها شاهدت والدها وهو  يضرب امها وقام بالقاءها من الطابق الثامن على الارض فلقت مصرعها فى الحال  تم تحرير محضر باالواقعه واخطرت النيابه التى تولت التحقيق.*

*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2013)

*قتل زوجته لخيانتها له مع شقيقه*​​
​
​*5/26/2013 3:40 PM​​**



​**وكالات*

* أقدم زوج علي قتل زوجته عقب اكتشافه قيامها بخيانته مع شقيقه بمنطقة المعمورة شرق الإسكندرية.​*
*تلقي اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، بلاغاً من المدعو ماجد  أحمد محمود 38 سنه عامل، ومقيم بشارع الأبيض بمنطقة المعمورة البلد، بقيام  شقيقه المدعو محمد 42 سنه عامل ومقيم بشارع الرحاب بالمنطقة ذاتها، بقتل  زوجته المدعوه صفاء محمد عبد الحميد 23 سنه ربه منزل.​*
*بالانتقال والفحص عثر علي جثة المتوفاة عارية من الملابس مسجاه علي وجهها  بالصالة الخاصة بالشقة وبها عدة طعنات بالصدر والبطن.تقدم للشهادة كل من  مصطفى خيري رجب 38 سنه نقاش ومقيم بذات العنوان، وأقر انه اثناء تواجدة  بشقة أعلي سكن المتوفاه سمع صوت صراخ المجني عليها وزوجها يعتدي عليها  بالضرب.​*
*وبمواجهة المتهم بأقوال الشهود أقر صحة إرتكابة الواقعة ،تم ضبط السلاح المستخدم "سكين" صغير الحجم، وتم نقل الجثة لمشرحة كوم الدكة.​*
*الفجر​*


----------



## چاكس (27 مايو 2013)

*قال اللواء أبو بكر الحديدى مدير أمن دمياط :” ان  اشتباكات حدثت بعد انتهاء مبارة بين نادى غزل السويس ونادى الزرقا بملعب نادى الزرقا اثناء مبارة بين الفريقين .

وأضاف مدير الامن : ” ان جمهور نادى السويس اقتحموا الملعب بعد حدوث اشتباكات بين اللاعيبن وبعضهم مما ادى الى وقوع عدد من الاصابات “.

واكد اللواء الحديدى : ” أن قوات الأمن قد القت قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع  لتفريق الاشتباكات، ووقوع اصابات طفيفة من لاعبى الزرقا،  وتمت السيطرة على المقف تمامًا “.

وأضاف ان أحد احد اعضاء مجلس اداراة السويس قد  اصيب أيضا ، وسوف يتم تأمين جمهور ولاعبي نادي السويس حتى الخروج من المحافظة .*


----------



## چاكس (5 يونيو 2013)

*قتل اربعة اشخاص من عائلة واحدة، بينهم ثلاثة أطفال في انفجار عبوة ناسفة زرعت بجانب الطريق في ولاية فرح غرب أفغانستان. 
ونقلت قناة «روسيا اليوم» عن المتحدث باسم حاكم ولاية فراه عبد الرحمن زوانداي إن ثلاثة أطفال ووالدهم لقوا مصرعهم اليوم الثلاثاء عندما انفجرت عبوة لدى مرور سيارتهم بأحد الطرق في الولاية، بينما نقلت الأم الى المستشفى بحالة حرجة.*


----------



## چاكس (5 يونيو 2013)

*قتل اربعة اشخاص من عائلة واحدة، بينهم ثلاثة أطفال في انفجار عبوة ناسفة زرعت بجانب الطريق في ولاية فرح غرب أفغانستان. 
ونقلت قناة «روسيا اليوم» عن المتحدث باسم حاكم ولاية فراه عبد الرحمن زوانداي إن ثلاثة أطفال ووالدهم لقوا مصرعهم اليوم الثلاثاء عندما انفجرت عبوة لدى مرور سيارتهم بأحد الطرق في الولاية، بينما نقلت الأم الى المستشفى بحالة حرجة.*


----------



## چاكس (5 يونيو 2013)

*التهم اليوم حريق هائل 7 منازل بسوهاج ، وبدأ الحريق بمنزل مدرس بمركز البلينا وامتد بفعل شدة الرياح لــ 6 منازل مجاورة ، نتج عنه احتراق كمية كبيرة من الغلال والأجهزة الكهربائية والأدوات المنزلية بالمنازل دون حدوث ثمة إصابات.
تلقي اللواء محسن الجندي مدير امن سوهاج إخطارا من مأمور مركز شرطة البلينا ، بنشوب حريق بناحية الساحل بحري دائرة المركز.
وبانتقال قوات الحماية المدنية تم السيطرة على الحريق وإخماده ، وبالفحص تبين نشوب الحريق بمنزل المدعو ، غانم ابراهيم رسلان 55 سنة مدرس ، وامتد بفعل شدة الرياح لعدد 6 منازل مجاورة ملك كلا من ، سعيد ابراهيم رسلان 45 سنة عامل ، أيمن بخيت محمد 22 سنة عامل ، عطا أبو المكارم 50 سنة عامل ، اسعد ابراهيم رسلان 43 سنة عامل ، البنداري محمود ابراهيم 42 سنة عامل ، عادل عبد الخالق يوسف 26 سنة عامل .
لم ينتج عن الحريق ثمة إصابات بأحد وانحصرت التلفيات في احتراق كمية من الأخشاب والغلال وبعض الأدوات المنزلية والكهربائية بالمنازل.
وبسؤال المذكورين أيدوا ما جاء بالفحص ورجحوا حدوث الحريق نتيجة مصدر حراري بطئ بمنزل الأول ونفوا الشبهة الجنائية.
كلفت إدارة البحث الجنائي بالتحري في الواقعة ، وتحرر عن ذلك محضر رقم 2519 إداري مركز البلينا وجاري العرض على النيابة العامة للتصرف.*


----------



## چاكس (5 يونيو 2013)

*اصيب ثلاثة أشخاص العربى محمد ابراهيم 40 سنه ووليد عزيز 30 سنه وابراهيم محمد 30 سنه بطلقات ناريه من فرد خرطوش بسبب مشاجرة بين عائلتين جنوب بورسعيد.
 وتمكن ضباط البحث الجنائى من ضبط ثلاثة مسجلين وشهرتهم «التربو 19 سنه» و«الكرتونه 24 سنه» و«نصر 21 سنه» وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية .*


----------



## بحر الحب (13 أغسطس 2014)

*فضت محكمة جنايات أسيوط الدائرة التاسعة برئاسة المستشار عبد الهادى محمد خليفة، أحراز القضية رقم 6232 جنايات أول أسيوط والمتهم فيها "عارف أحمد محمود جاد" بالانضمام لجماعة محظورة – الإخوان - . 

وتلا رئيس المحكمة أسماء الكتب المضبوطة بحوزة المتهم ومن بينها "الإسلام هو الحل" وكتب لـ"حسن البنا" مؤسس جماعة الإخوان، وغيرها من الكتب والأوراق التى تتحدث عن الجهاد. 

وأنكر المتهم التهم الموجهة إليه كما أنكر صلته ببعض الكتب والأوراق وخاصة التى تتحدث عن الجهاد، بينما اعترف بحيازة بعض الكتب وقال إن هناك أوراقا وكتبا تم تلفيقها ووضعها بين المضبوطات وهى لا تخصه. 

ودفع دفاع المتهم ببطلان التحريات كون القائم بها ليس من مأمورى الضبط القضائى، وكما دفع بعدم توافر أركان جريمتى الانضمام والإحراز والترويج، وقال إن ما جاء بالمحضر أقوال مرسلة لا يوجد به دليل واحد عليها فضلا عن أن موكله قيل أنه مدرس بالمحضر إلا أنه موظف بالشباب والرياضة، موضحا أن هذا يدل على عدم جدية التحريات. 


اليوم السابع*


----------



## بحر الحب (13 أغسطس 2014)

*تأجيل محاكمة هيثم عبد الحميد أدمن صفحة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك"، لاتهامة بإهانة رئيس جهاز المخابرات العامة، وتكدير السلم والأمن العام باستخدام شبكات المعلومات، لجلسة 15 سبتمبر المقبل لاستكمال المرافعة. 

تعود الواقعة إلى قيام هيثم عبد الحميد 35 سنة حاصل على بكالريوس حاسبات ومعلومات مقيم بـ12 شارع عاشور متفرع من شارع الميكن كفر طهرمس من شارع العشرين بفيصل بالجيزة فى غضون عامى 2012 و2013، بإهانة رئيس جهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية علنا، بأن أنشأ مدونة على شبكة المعلومات الدولية أسماها حقيقة المخابرات العامة وإداراتها لشبكات الدعارة والشذوذ الجنسى والتجسس على المصريين، والتى دأب من خلالها على نشر عبارات تنال من قدر جهاز المخابرات العامة. 

ووجهت النيابة العامة له تهمة أنه أذاع عمدا شائعات كاذبة من شأنها تكدير السلم العام وإلحاق الضرر بالمصلحة العامة، وذلك بنشر المدونة الإلكترونية محل الاتهام السابق أخبارا كاذبة حول انحراف المخابرات العامة عن تحقيق الصالح العام وافترائاتها على أعراض المواطنين وحرياتهم على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات. 

كما أنه حاز مطبوعات معدة للتوزيع واطلاع الغير عليها تتصمن الشائعات محل الاتهام السابق. 

وقد استمعت المحكمة لأقوال كل من محمد حسن فكرى جمال الدين ضابط بالمخابرات العامة، والذى تم تفويضة من قبل الجهاز لتحريك الدعوى الجنائية ومحمد طه محمد نقيب مهندس بإدارة التوثيق والمعلومات ومكافحة جرائم الحاسبات وشبكات الكعلومات بوزارة الداخلية وعبدالرؤوف محمد صادق ضابط بقطاع الأمن الوطنى. 


اليوم السابع*


----------



## بحر الحب (13 أغسطس 2014)

*نفى دفاع الناشط السياسى أحمد دومة وجود أى صلة للصور والأحراز المعروضة بجلسة قضية "أحداث مجلس الوزراء" بالقضية المنظورة. 

وأوضح الدفاع للقاضى فى جلسة اليوم أن الصور جاءت مجهلة وغير معروف أماكن تصويرها، وأبدى استعداده لتحمل تكالف عرض الأسطوانتين المدمجتين ضمن الأحراز بعدما أكد ضابط المساعدات الفنية عدم وجود أجهزة متطورة لعرضها. 



اليوم السابع*


----------



## بحر الحب (13 أغسطس 2014)

*جدد قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة جنح مستأنف مصر الجديدة اليوم الأربعاء، للمرة الثانية حبس المدعى بأنه "المهدى المنتظر" وآخرين، 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيقات، لاتهامهم بترويج أفكار تضر بمصلحة الوطن، فى القضية رقم 5814 لسنة 2014 إدارى مصر الجديدة. 

وتعود أحداث الواقعة إلى قيام مسئولى تأمين قصر الاتحادية بالقبض على 3 أشخاص، بينهم موظف سابق بوزارة الأوقاف، ادعى أنه "المهدى المنتظر"، وذلك أثناء وصولهم للبوابة "4" بقصر الاتحادية، مستقلين سيارة "هيونداى"، وبرفقتهم علم أخضر مكتوب عليه "لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله". 

وتوجه أحد الضباط المسئولين عن تأمين القصر للمتهمين، وعند سؤالهم عن سبب الزيارة، قال المدعى بأنه المهدى إنه يريد مقابلة الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى لأمر عاجل، الأمر الذى أدى إلى إلقاء القبض عليهم وتحرر محضر بالواقعة. 


اليوم السابع*


----------



## بحر الحب (13 أغسطس 2014)

*تمكنت قوة أمنية بمركز مشتول السوق بمحافظة الشرقية من ضبط كمية من مسحوق الهيروين المخدر بحوزة سائق وعاطل قبل قيامهما بترويجها على عملائهما بدائرة المركز وتم التحفظ على المضبوطات تحت تصرف النيابة العامة التى باشرت التحقيقات. 

تلقى اللواء" سامح الكيلانى" مدير أمن الشرقية إخطارا من العميد" محسن قمحاوى" مأمور مركز شرطة مشتول السوق يفيد بأنه أثناء قيام كل من أمناء الشرطة ناصر الجندى و محمد شريف و أحمد صلاح بعمل كمين على طريق مشتول السوق -شبين القناطر أمام كفر يوسف شحاتة وحال قدوم الدراجة البخارية بدون لوحات معدنية قيادة "عصام م م"35 سنة سائق و مقيم بمنية شبين مركز شبين القناطر من ناحية مدينة مشتول حاول أفراد الكمين إيقافه إلا أنه حاول الهرب وبمطاردته تم ضبطه وبتفتيشه عثر معه على ثلاثة تذاكر من مخدر الهيروين ومبلغ نقدى وبتفتيش شخص آخر برفقته يدعى "فاروق ف د" 25 سنة عاطل ومقيم بمنية شبين مركز شبين القناطر عثر بحيازته على 20 تذكرة من مخدر الهيروين معدة للبيع وهاتف محمول ومبلغ نقدى وبمواجهة المتهمين بما أسفر عنه الضبط أقرا بحيازة المضبوطات بقصد ترويجها على عملائهما بدائرة المركز. 

تم التحفظ على المضبوطات تحت تصرف النيابة العامة وتحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 8648 جنايات المركز لسنة 2014 . 


اليوم السابع*


----------



## بحر الحب (13 أغسطس 2014)

*قال العقيد ياسر مناع، نائب مدير أمن جامعة القاهرة، إن شخصين تابعين لإدارة أمن الجامعة، أصيبا بالخرطوش خلال الاشتباكات التي دارت بين طلاب الإخوان وقوات الشرطة أمام الجامعة. 

وأضاف مناع في تصريحات لـ"الوطن" أنه تم نقلهما لمستشفى الطلبة لإسعافهم وتلقى العلاج.*


----------



## بحر الحب (13 أغسطس 2014)

*أصيب 7 أشخاص بكسور متفرقة بالجسد، فى حادث تصادم بين ثلاث سيارات على الطريق الزراعى"أسيوط- سوهاج"، لدى مركز شرطة أسيوط. 

كان اللواء طارق نصر مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن أسيوط قد تلقى من رئيس مباحث مركز شرطة أسيوط يفيد بتصادم السيارة رقم (9905- ملاكى)، قيادة (صفوت.ع.ن- 33عامًا- راعى الكنيسة الإنجيلية بالطيعة، ومقيم بمركز الفتح، بالسيارة رقم (50387-أجرة)، قيادة (حمدى.أ.ص- 32عامًا- سائق)، ومقيم بمركز أبوتيج، والسيارة رقم (30920- ملاكى)، قيادة (كريم.ص.م- 33عامًا- سائق)، ومقيم بقرية موشا، بالطريق الزراعى "أسيوط- سوهاج"، دائرة المركز. 

وقع الحادث أثناء قدوم السيارات فى الاتجاه من بحرى إلى قبلى، انفجر الإطار الأمامى للسيارة الثالثة، مما أدى إلى اختلال عجلة القيادة بيد قائدها، وتصادف قدوم السيارتين الأولى والثانية، خلفه مما أدى إلى اصطدامهما بالسيارة الثالثة الأولى، ووقوع الحادث وحدوث تلفيات بهم. 

أسفر الحادث عن إصابة قائد السيارة الأولى وكل من زوجته (دينا .م.ن- 24عامًا- ربة منزل)، ونجلته (ف.ص.ع- عامان)، ومستقلى السيارة الثانية كل من (مصطفى.ك.أ-37عامًا)، و(محمود.ح.ن-14عامًا-طالب)، و(محمد.ح.س-12عامًا-طالب)،و(أحمد.ح.س.11عامًا-طالب)، ومقيمين بقرية النخيلة التابعة لمركز أبوتيج، وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى الإيمان العام. 

وبسؤال المصابين، أيدوا ما جاء بالفحص، تم رفع آثار الحادث وتسيير حركة المرور، وتحرر المحضر اللازم. 


اليوم السابع*


----------



## بحر الحب (13 أغسطس 2014)

*أكد الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك، فى مرافعته عن نفسه أمام قاضى محاكمة القرن بأنه رفض زيارة إسرائيل طوال احتلالها لفلسطين، وظللت مناهضا لها وراعيا للمصالح الفلسطينية ولم يتردد فى تقديم دعم مصر لغزة لكنه تصدى لمحاولات اقتحام امن مصر القومى عبر هذا المعبر. 

وأضاف مبارك:وحافظت على دماء المصريين وجيشهم ودربتهم لكى تبقى درعا للوطن ليحمى شعبه وأرضه والسلام، مضيفًا وحاربت الارهاب. 


الفجر*


----------



## بحر الحب (13 أغسطس 2014)

*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بالمنيا بالتنسيق مع مباحث مطاى، من ضبط خلية إرهابية تعد للتظاهر والتخريب وإحراق محولات وأبراج الكهرباء بمدينة مطاى. 

كان اللواء أسامة متولى مدير أمن المنيا، قد تلقى إخطارا يفيد القبض على 2 متهمين وفر الباقون هربا وضبط بحوزة المتهمين منشورات جهاز لاب توب وجهاز كمبيوتر كبير الحجم وماكينة تصوير ومبلغ مالى. 

تم التحفظ على المتهمين والمضبوطات وإحالتهما للنيابة للتحقيق. 



اليوم السابع*


----------

